# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Facebook montre des contradictions lorsqu'il est questionn sur la prsence d'un mdia conspirationniste

## Stphane le calme

*Facebook et Google vont priver de publicits les sites rapportant de fausses actualits,*
*pour lutter contre leur propagation  * 

Il y a quelques jours, Mark Zuckerberg rpondait aux critiques qui mettaient Facebook au centre dune supposition selon laquelle la plateforme a particip  llection de Donald Trump en permettant la diffusion de faux articles dactualit diffuss par des pages engages politiquement.  Lide que Facebook ait influenc llection de la moindre manire  cause de ses faux articles dactualit, qui reprsentent une partie infime de notre contenu, me parat ridicule , assurait le PDG de Facebook. Mais Facebook ntait pas la seule entreprise dans le collimateur de personnes qui pourraient avoir la dfaite amre : Google et Twitter ont galement t points du doigt pour avoir laiss filtrer de fausses informations.


Le numro un de la recherche et le numro un des rseaux sociaux ont donc dcid de prendre des mesures concrtes afin de calmer les inquitudes. Google pour sa part a annonc quil travaillait sur une modification du rglement de sa rgie AdSense afin dempcher la propagation de fausses actualits via son rseau publicitaire.  Dornavant, nous limiterons nos services publicitaires sur les pages qui cachent, falsifient ou mentent sur lidentit de leur grant, la nature de son contenu ou lobjectif poursuivi par ce site web , a indiqu Google qui assure avoir planch sur ces modifications avant les lections. 

Pour rappel, dans la politique dutilisation dAdSense, les sites pornographiques ou ceux qui incitent  la consommation dalcool ou de tabac ne sont pas les bienvenus. Google y indique en effet que  notre systme est dot de filtres destins  viter la diffusion dannonces sur des pages qui proposent un contenu susceptible dtre jug dplac, non adapt  tous publics, voire choquant . 

Selon un ancien employ de Google qui a travaill au sein de lquipe AdSense, Google se sert  la fois dune quipe ddie mais aussi de lintelligence artificielle pour examiner les sites qui demandent  figurer sur son rseau publicitaire. De plus, les sites continuent dtre observs mme lorsquils sont accepts. 

Cependant, cette approche ne rsout pas un problme de fausses actualits ou canulars qui peuvent safficher parmi les rsultats de recherches effectues sur son moteur. Par exemple, il y a quelques jours un cas pareil sest prsent quand une recherche sur final election count 2016 a envoy les utilisateurs vers de fausses actualits indiquant que Trump avait remport llection populaire.


Facebook de son ct sengage  mettre  jour ses politiques publicitaires pour prciser que son interdiction de publier du contenu trompeur s'applique galement aux articles dits dactualit. Lundi dernier, lentreprise avait dclar au Wall Street Journal quune rgle concernant cette pratique tait dj implicite. Cette fois-ci, la plateforme a mis  jour son rglement pour la rendre explicite :  nous avons renforc nos politiques et prenons des mesures rapides contre les sites et les applications qui se trouvent en infraction. Notre quipe continuera de surveiller de prs tous les diteurs, potentiels et existants, afin de s'assurer de leur conformit , a assur un porte-parole de Facebook. 

Dans son combat contre les fausses actualits, Facebook va bannir des sites rapportant de fausses actualits de ses rseaux publicitaires, notamment de son  Audience Network , qui affiche des annonces sur d'autres sites Web et applications. Cependant, l'entreprise n'a pas pris de mesure pour ce qui est considr comme le problme majeur : le fait que ces fausses actualits sont parfois largement partages par les  amis .

Se basant sur des affirmations de quelques employs de Facebook qui ont dsir conserver lanonymat, Buzzfeed assure que Facebook a lui aussi des employs assigns  dtecter les fausses actualits. Ils prcisent dailleurs que Facebook ne manque pas doutils pour combattre cette pratique comme le rseau social le fait par exemple pour la nudit ou des contenus violents. 

La controverse reflte galement les proccupations concernant le pouvoir croissant des rseaux sociaux et leur capacit  influencer les personnes et les vnements, bien quils soient dune grande aide pour les groupes de personnes puisquils leur permettent par exemple de communiquer et de s'organiser.

Source : Reuters

----------


## youtpout978

Comment a se passe pour les sites diffusant volontairement de fausses actualits a but humoristique comme legorafi et nordpresse.

----------


## MagnusMoi

Bonjour !

Donc la question stupide c'est : comment une information va t'elle tre juge fausse ?  ::mouarf:: 
Pour avoir vu l'excellent film "the big Short", une information vraie peut tre jug fausse si elle drange le systme (Comme en 2007 quand les signaux conomiques annonaient un effondrement dans l'immobilier mais que l'on rpondait : "C'est impossible, l'immobilier est fort !!!"  ::aie::  ).
Ensuite oui il y a des informations qui sont compltement fausses. 
Mais si Google est pris la mais dans le sac dans une histoire de batterie dfectueuse sur son Pixel, que va t'il alors l'empcher de jug un article traitant cette information comme fausse actualit ?  ::weird:: 
Et que dire du Gorafi ? journal satirique(parodique ?), aux articles compltement loufoques, qui va morfler avec ce genre de rgle ... (les gens ne comprenant pas le second degrs ...)

Bref il est amusant de voir que des firmes qui ont lutt pour la neutralit du web (surtout pour que l'on les laissent faire leur business en paix), pour qu'il n'y ait pas de discrimination entre des paquets de donnes en fonction de leur origine ou leur contenu, sapprtent elles mme  discriminer les paquets en fonction de leur contenu.  ::ptdr:: 
Cela signifie, que ces firmes, ne jugent pas que les citoyens en ge de voter, qui sont donc adultes, sont incapables de distinguer ce qui est bon de mauvais, ce qui est vrai de ce qui est faux ?  ::roll:: 

Elles ne voudraient pas aussi voter pour nous aussi pendant qu'elles y sont ?  :8O: 

PS : Je ne suis pas pro Trump, qui est  mes yeux aussi mauvais que Hillary Clinton qui avaient pour soutien Monsento et Goldman Saxe.
Dans tous les cas, l'Europe, et donc la France auraient t perdant.
J'estime simplement que ce n'est pas  des compagnies prives de dcider ce qui doit tre affich ou non !  :8-): 

Ensuite ce n'est que mon avis personnel !!!
Have a nice day !

----------


## youtpout978

Toute faon ils essaient de trouver tous les prtextes possibles pour expliquer l'lection de Trump, mais accus les rseaux sociaux d'tre responsable de l'lection de Trump c'est n'importe quoi, surtout que ces fausses informations a marche souvent dans les deux sens ...

----------


## Ryu2000

Si ils veulent censurer les liens vers des fausses informations, ils faut qu'ils bloquent tous les mdias officielles/mainstream.
Parce qu'ils ont tous dis qu'Hillary Clinton allait gagner les lections et c'tait compltement une fausse information ^^ ahahahaha  ::ptdr::

----------


## UduDream

On pourrait pas plutt instaurer un "permis internet", interdisant au nafs, ignorant et autres personnes ayant une absence totale d'esprit critique et de bon sens, d'aller sur le net pour gober toutes les conneries qui passent sur les rseaux sociaux et ailleurs ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aiekick

encore un abus de position dominante. le problme est comment peut t'on les empcher ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> le problme est comment peut t'on les empcher ?


On ne peut rien faire, ce sont des socits prives elles font ce qu'elles veulent. (en plus nos gouvernements sont 100% pour ce genre de mesure)
Google va censurer normment de sites pour que personne puisse tomber sur les articles qui ne vont pas dans le sens de la propagande du systme. (certaines pages vont devenir difficile voir impossible  retrouver en passant par Google)
Facebook va bloquer des comptes, des pages, des groupes.
Wikipedia va modifier ou supprimer des pages.

Rien de neuf quoi...
Il faut que tout le monde pense pareil, il faut empcher les gens de rflchir en dehors de la boite.
a fait penser aux uvres de science fiction dystopique.

Il y a une propagande mondialiste, dans beaucoup de pays tout le systme tait contre le Brexit, pro Clinton et anti Trump.
Mme avec toute la propagande du monde a a foir.
Le systme veut rcuprer son pouvoir en interdisant les autres types de discours.

Si vous aviez dj l'impression que tout le monde pensait et disait les mmes choses, a ne va pas aller en s'arrangeant ^^

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Fausses actualits : Mark Zuckerberg aurait-il sous estim leur porte sur Facebook ? * 
*Le PDG trouvait  ridicule  l'ide d'une quelconque influence sur les lections * 

Daprs un article partag plus dun million de fois sur Facebook en septembre, il tait indiqu que Donald Trump avait reu le support du pape, ce qui tait bien entendu une fausse actualit qui avait pourtant t largement diffuse comme bien dautres. Aprs llection de Donald Trump, des voix se sont leves pour pointer Facebook dun doigt accusateur en affirmant que le rseau social avait contribu  son investiture en laissant diffuser de telles actualits qui ont influenc les grands lecteurs.

Cette pratique peut avoir des consquences non ngligeables sur des personnes ou des vnements comme le suggre une tude mene par Pew Research Center qui a analys la porte et les caractristiques des consommateurs de mdias sociaux dans neuf sites de rseautage social et a indiqu que 44 % des Amricains qui vont sur Facebook y lisent des actualits.  


Pourtant, Mark Zuckerberg sest dfendu, soutenant que  lide que Facebook ait influenc llection de la moindre manire  cause de ses faux articles dactualit, qui reprsentent une partie infime de notre contenu, me parat ridicule .

Des allgations qui viennent contredire les rsultats dune recherche mene par Facebook en 2010 sur 61 millions dutilisateurs aux Etats-Unis un peu avant les lections de mi-mandat. Un groupe a reu un message  allez voter , tandis qu'un autre groupe a vu le mme message avec un petit ajout : des images en vignette de leurs amis Facebook qui avaient cliqu sur J'ai vot. En se servant des listes lectorales publiques pour comparer les groupes aprs l'lection, les chercheurs ont conclu que le second message avait emmen des centaines de milliers d'lecteurs. 


En 2012, les chercheurs de Facebook ont  nouveau modifi le flux d'information pour une autre exprience : cette fois-l, certains utilisateurs voyaient safficher un peu plus de publications positives, tandis que d'autres voyaient un peu plus de publications ngatives. Le panel qui parcourait  plus de publications optimistes avait tendance  se montrer galement optimiste dans ses publications. De mme que le panel qui voyait un peu plus de publications ngatives rpondaient de la mme manire dans leurs publications. Dailleurs, pendant des dcennies, des chercheurs ont assur que les gens sont influencs par leurs pairs et leurs rseaux sociaux.

Pour le New York Times, le problme de l'influence de Facebook sur le discours politique ne se limite pas  la diffusion de fausses actualits mais aussi  lutilisation de cette plateforme comme chambre  cho. L'algorithme de l'entreprise choisit les publications qui apparaissent plus haut dans les flux d'actualit des utilisateurs, de mme pour celles qui sont plus bas.  Les humains ont dj tendance  se regrouper parmi les personnes partageant les mmes ides et  chercher des actualits qui confirment leurs prjugs , avance le New York Times qui continue en disant que  les recherches de Facebook montrent que l'algorithme de l'entreprise encourage cet aspect en priorisant un peu les publications que les utilisateurs trouvent rconfortantes .
Pour le NYT, Facebook doit travailler en collaboration avec des chercheurs indpendants pour mieux analyser et mitiger les problmes lis  cette attitude.  Et les dangers ne sont pas limits aux tats-Unis. Les effets peuvent tre encore plus calamiteux dans les pays o les contrles sont moins nombreux , indique le quotidien, qui rappelle le cas du Myanmar :  au Myanmar, par exemple, la dsinformation sur Facebook aurait contribu  alimenter le nettoyage ethnique, crant une norme crise de rfugis . 

Source : NYT

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? Les rseaux sociaux peuvent-ils avoir autant d'influence sur les personnes et les vnements ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qu'en pensez-vous ? Les rseaux sociaux peuvent-ils avoir autant d'influence sur les personnes et les vnements ?


Je ne pense pas que beaucoup de personnes ont chang d'avis aprs tre tomb sur des articles Facebook...

De plus, sur Facebook comme partout il y a eu beaucoup plus de messages pro Clinton que de messages pro Trump.
Pourquoi la petite minorit des messages pro Trump serait beaucoup plus convaincante que les messages pro Clinton ?

On parle des fausses publications pro Trump, mais il y a eu encore plus de fausses publications pro Clinton.

----------


## Grogro

Ils vont devoir blacklister 98% des sites de presse ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## DelphiManiac

> Je ne pense pas que beaucoup de personnes ont chang d'avis aprs tre tomb sur des articles Facebook...
> 
> De plus, sur Facebook comme partout il y a eu beaucoup plus de messages pro Clinton que de messages pro Trump.
> Pourquoi la petite minorit des messages pro Trump serait beaucoup plus convaincante que les messages pro Clinton ?
> 
> On parle des fausses publications pro Trump, mais il y a eu encore plus de fausses publications pro Clinton.


J'imagine que pour tayer ce que tu avances, tu as des lments tangibles  nous fournir ?

----------


## Invit

> Qu'en pensez-vous ? Les rseaux sociaux peuvent-ils avoir autant d'influence sur les personnes et les vnements ?


Bien sr, mais le problme n'est pas le mot "rseau", mais le mot "social". Maintenant, c'est vrai que le problme des fausses actus sur Internet a plus de consquences que le simple bouche  oreille.
Pour moi, la vrification des informations ne doit (surtout) pas tre confie  Facebook. Dans l'idal, ce serait plutt un organisme neutre (par exemple, reporters sans frontires ?). Je serais d'avis de centraliser les informations fausses et ventuellement de demander aux rseaux sociaux de proposer un lien vers ce site. Un peu comme les sites qui centralisaient les hoax, si a existe encore, mais de faon plus cadre et dont la fiabilit ne pourrait tre remise en question.
Ou, si un tel site existe dj, informer le public de son existance parce que, personnellement, je ne suis pas au courant.

----------


## TheLastShot

Je sais que je risque de me faire plein d'ennemies avec ce que je vais dire mais...
Est-ce que ce n'est pas dangereux de donner un pouvoir aussi important (choisir qui va diriger le pays)  des gens qui pourraient tre influencs par les opinions personnalits qui n'ont rien  voir avec la politique, et notamment lorsque ces opinions sont relats dans de faux articles (et donc donner du pouvoir  des personnes qui se contentent des "on dit" sans prendre le temps de vrifier la vracit des informations qu'on leur prsente).
C'est aussi pertinent que de donner les commandes des armes nuclaires  Gad Elmaleh juste parce qu'on s'est bien marr  son dernier spectacle...

Enfin, c'est en supposant que ces articles ont rellement eu une influence (et malheureusement je crains que ce soit possible, mme si Facebook n'est pas forcment en tort (c'est avant tout ceux qui diffusent ces fausses informations qui sont  blmer, et  mon sens cela devrait tre pnalis (et c'est aussi valable pour les "vrais" journalistes qui diffusent des informations sans les vrifier (bon, l, on perd 90% des gros mdia... mais aprs je ne serais pas contre))).

----------


## Zirak

> Un peu comme les sites qui centralisaient les hoax, si a existe encore, mais de faon plus cadre et dont la fiabilit ne pourrait tre remise en question.


Cela existe encore mais cela n'empche pas les HOAX de se propager  la vitesse de la lumire, car 95% des gens, ne se posent pas de question et ne vont pas vrifier.

Il n'y a pas besoin que Facebook ou RSF (pour reprendre ton exemple), fassent le tri, les gens peuvent le faire eux-mmes, le truc, c'est que si on laisse les autres faire le tri pour nous, il ne faudra pas s'tonner qu'il n'y a aucune rflexion de la part des gens, et qu'ils gobent tout ce qu'on leur raconte, car on les infantilise encore plus, en faisant le boulot pour eux. 

On partira du principe que puisque cela a t tri, c'est forcment juste, et c'est l, que la manipulation pourra frapper, avec encore plus de dgts.


Quand je vois le nombre de personnes qui s'indignent  propos des articles du Gorafi en prenant tout au pied de la lettre, il y a de quoi prendre peur...

----------


## Invit

> Est-ce que ce n'est pas dangereux de donner un pouvoir aussi important (choisir qui va diriger le pays)  des gens qui pourraient tre influencs par les opinions personnalits qui n'ont rien  voir avec la politique, et notamment lorsque ces opinions sont relats dans de faux articles (et donc donner du pouvoir  des personnes qui se contentent des "on dit" sans prendre le temps de vrifier la vracit des informations qu'on leur prsente).


Le problme, c'est qu'on ne peut pas honntement le leur reprocher. Personne ne se donne la peine de vrifier les informations qui passent aux infos TV (parce que, d'une certaine faon, si on ne croit plus les infos TV, on ne peut plus croire grand chose). Donc, les gens peu sensibiliss aux dangers d'Internet croient de la mme manire les infos dans le bandeau "Actus" de Facebook. Dans le lot, il n'y a pas que les "je crois tout ce qu'on me raconte", mais d'autres qui pensent sincrement que les infos des sites d'actu sont fiables.

@Zirak : C'est pour a qu'un lien bien visible associ  chaque actu aurait toute son utilit. C'est pas une question d'infantiliser, mais d'informer que les actus ne sont pas forcment fiables. Du type : "pour vrifier si cette information est vraie, cliquez ici".

----------


## Grogro

> J'imagine que pour tayer ce que tu avances, tu as des lments tangibles  nous fournir ?


Pour une fois il n'a pas tort sur ces trois points.

On a pas mal glos cette annes d'tudes semblant montrer que ce que nous partageons sur les rseaux sociaux n'a aucun impact auprs des ides politiques de nos "amis". Est-ce une illustration du biais de confirmation ? Est-ce que par extension de ce biais, ou  cause du bon vieux principe de dissonance cognitive, nous avons tendance  ne pas lire un article dont le titre annonce qu'il ne va pas dans le sens de nos perceptions ? Comme dit l'adage, on ne prche qu'aux convaincus. 

On a aussi beaucoup parl depuis une semaine de l'impression, fausse bien sr, de l'absence des sympathisants de Trump sur les rseaux sociaux. Des articles du genre "60 millions d'lecteurs de Trump et je n'en connais aucun". On a appel cela le biais de filtrage. D'o, pour les urbains des grandes mtropoles, l'impression que Clinton est ultra dominante sur Facebook. Moi, j'ai plutt eu l'impression de voir Clinton efface et Trump surmdiatis  l'extrme par ses dtracteurs. 

Quant au dernier point, la propagande n'a jamais eu de couleur politique ou idologique.

----------


## Grogro

> Cela existe encore mais cela n'empche pas les HOAX de se propager  la vitesse de la lumire, car 95% des gens, ne se posent pas de question et ne vont pas vrifier.


Syndrome de la blouse blanche.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'imagine que pour tayer ce que tu avances, tu as des lments tangibles  nous fournir ?


Ouais, c'est mme plutt simple et vident.
Si vous tes un utilisateur Facebook normalement vous avez du vous rendre compte que pendant le campagne, au moment de llection, aprs llection, il y a toujours eu une large majorit de messages anti Trump.
Bon alors effectivement si Facebook pouvait communiquer le nombre total de message anti Trump et le nombre de message anti Clinto, ainsi que le nombre de messages pro Trump et le nombre de messages pro Clinton, ce serait plus prcis.

Aprs quand je parle des messages faux  propos de Clinton, je parle de sa relle campagne.
Avec les fuites WikiLeaks et d'autres sources, on a eu la preuve qu'elle avait son vrai discours pour les banques et les financiers et son discours pour le peuple avec des fausses promesses.
Je ne sais pas si a compte.
Puisque qu'elle dirait que c'est vrai, mais on sait que c'est faux...
Des vidos ont t fait o on l'a voit changer de veste au fils des annes. (ce qui est normal pour tout le monde, sauf qu'elle n'avoue jamais avoir chang d'avis, elle dit toujours "depuis le dbut je pense ...")

C'tait peut tre plus flagrant sur Twitter, parfois le sujet des lections tait dans les plus fortes tendances.
Et on voyait que des messages anti Trump ou pro Clinton.
Mais quasiment pas de messages pro Trump (des messages anti Clinton y'en avait galement beaucoup...).

[quote]il tait indiqu que Donald Trump avait reu le support du pape, ce qui tait bien entendu une fausse actualit[quote]
C'est pas non plus ce genre de fausse news qui va faire lire un type.

Si les tasuniens ont vot Trump c'est parce qu'ils croient en son discours.
Ce n'est pas  cause de 3 ou 4 fausses news sur les rseaux sociaux...

La quasi totalit des mdias taient pro Clinton.
Elle avait beaucoup de stars derrire elle :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...16#Celebrities

----------


## TallyHo

La personne qui voudra faire de l'humour ou des parodies est mal barre...  ::?: 




> Le problme, c'est qu'on ne peut pas honntement le leur reprocher. Personne ne se donne la peine de vrifier les informations qui passent aux infos TV (parce que, d'une certaine faon, si on ne croit plus les infos TV, on ne peut plus croire grand chose).


Le problme date depuis un moment dj et mme avant le net. Les mdias, la pub, on va dire le secteur de la communication a russi un superbe coup : si c'est publi /mdiatis alors c'est vrai. Et ce "mythe" s'est propag de l'poque radiophonique jusqu' l'poque numrique.

Le fait de publier un bouquin, un blog te donne immdiatement une lgitimit. Le fait de mettre "Vu  la TV" te donne immdiatement une crdibilit (je ne sais plus combien de % de ventes en plus mais c'tait significatif). Passer sur un mdia te donne automatiquement un statut d'expert. Et que penser des gens qui te disent "Ho mais c'est pass au JT donc c'est vrai !". Etc etc etc...

Il y en a mme qui s'en amusent, Thierry Lhermite par exemple.

Maintenant bon courage pour lutter contre ce mythe au niveau de la masse ( part l'cole maybe ?)... Le seul truc  faire dans l'immdiat est d'en prendre conscience individuellement et de sensibiliser nos gamins.

----------


## youtpout978

> Je sais que je risque de me faire plein d'ennemies avec ce que je vais dire mais...
> Est-ce que ce n'est pas dangereux de donner un pouvoir aussi important (choisir qui va diriger le pays)  des gens qui pourraient tre influencs par les opinions personnalits qui n'ont rien  voir avec la politique, et notamment lorsque ces opinions sont relats dans de faux articles (et donc donner du pouvoir  des personnes qui se contentent des "on dit" sans prendre le temps de vrifier la vracit des informations qu'on leur prsente).
> C'est aussi pertinent que de donner les commandes des armes nuclaires  Gad Elmaleh juste parce qu'on s'est bien marr  son dernier spectacle...


Donc ils faudraient interdire aux personnes trop "btes" de voter, et sur quel critre "objectif" se baser pour en juger ...
C'est un dangereux partis pris de faire de telle chose, j'ai l'impression que c'est justement le jugement des politiques et de leur proches  notre gard, nous pensant trop bte et se voyant seules juges capable de prendre les bonnes dcisions pour le bien communs.
Et on voit bien ce qui arrive quand on marginalise une partie de la socit en la jugeant infrieur  nous, je ne pense pas que leur interdire de voter soit une bonne chose pour le peu qui vote (surtout quand on voit lintrt de voter), je pense que de la sensibilisation et de l'instruction peut tre un dbut de solution, si on fait a avec nos bambins ds maintenant, on aura dans 10-20 ans des adultes avertis capable de rflchir, s'informer par soi mme, mais je ne suis pas sr que le pouvoir en place souhaite une telle chose  ::lol::

----------


## TheLastShot

@Youtpout Tu viens,  mon sens, de dire un contradiction... Les gens qui se verraient interdit de droit de vote se sentirais menacer et a n'a pas grand intrt de le faire parce que de toute faon ils ne votent pas... Un premier pas serait peut-tre de ne pas donner un droit de vote automatique. Par exemple, on m'a envoy ma carte d'lecteur sans que je n'ai rien eu  faire, je ne me suis jamais intress par la politique, et si j'en avais la possibilit la premire chose que je ferais c'est d'abolir la dmocratie (je vous rassure ce ne serait pas pour la remplacer par une dictature totalitaire, mais de toute faon on s'en fiche parce que a n'arrivera jamais (en tout cas il y a peu de chance que a vienne de moi). Et pourtant, j'ai le droit de voter... Tu trouves a normal toi ?
Ce que je veux savoir c'est ce qui justifie ce droit de vote ? Mis  part le bourrage de crne qu'on nous fait depuis qu'on est gosse (et qui apparemment n'a pas pris sur moi), en nous rptant inlassablement "le droit n'est pas vote n'est pas un droit mais un devoir" (paie ton non-sens ! A croire que parce que des gens  se sont battu pour pouvoir voter, maintenant tout le monde est oblig de le faire... C'est quoi la prochaine tape ? Se battre pour avoir le droit de ne pas voter ?).
Moi je ne vois rien qui le justifie... Si on veut influer sur quelque chose, le minimum serait de montrer un quelconque intrt ! Ne serait-ce que de devoir s'inscrire nous-mme sur les listes lectorales. Donner le droit de vote  n'importe qui c'est comme donner une voiture  un gamin... Il y a qui s'en sortiront mais beaucoup risquent d'aller dans le mur, et malheureusement, quand il y a un accident a peut impacter sur tout le monde.

----------


## Zirak

> @Zirak : C'est pour a qu'un lien bien visible associ  chaque actu aurait toute son utilit. C'est pas une question d'infantiliser, mais d'informer que les actus ne sont pas forcment fiables. Du type : "pour vrifier si cette information est vraie, cliquez ici".


Quand je parlais d'infantilisation, c'tait plus dans le cas voqu o cela serait Facebook (ou autres) qui ferait le tri en amont. ^^

Tu as des vidos qui circulent mme sur FB, qui expliquent qu'il ne faut pas tout croire, qui donnent des exemples de HOAX connus, etc etc. Mais la plupart du temps, tu as tout le monde qui te dit "ben oui, c'est vident, comment on ne peut pas se rendre compte de a ?", donc pas de partage, et pourtant, c'est les mmes qui partagent des HOAX bien velus 15 jours aprs.  ::aie:: 

"il ne faut pas croire tout ce que l'on te dit", c'est pourtant un truc connu, que tous les parents ont du dire au moins 1 fois  leurs enfants, et cela s'applique  tout, tout le temps, pas qu' internet ou au rseau sociaux. Maintenant, on ne peut videmment pas tout vrifier, sinon on passerait son temps  a. Dans mon cas, je pars du principe que si la news me choque dans son propos ou que cela a l'air improbable / peu crdible, je vais vrifier, mais clairement, si la news ne me fait ni chaud ni froid, je prends a pour argent comptant car au final je m'en fou.  



Et puis la fiabilit d'une news, reste relative. Un truc peut-tre fiable  un moment T, du fait des lments connus  ce moment l, pour se rvler n'tre qu'une fumisterie plus tard (on reprendra pour le coup l'exemple favori de certain, de Colin Powell et de ses armes de destruction massive), ou inversement, un truc dclar comme faux pourra se rvler vrai  la lumire de nouveaux lments, ce qui veut dire que garder ce site  jour, demanderait un travail colossal. 



Pour moi le lien, pourrait tre une aide pour simplifier la dmarche en effet, mais il faut tout de mme avoir une vrai dmarche de sensibilisation  ce propos. 

Et puis il ne faut pas oublier, comment forcer tous les rseaux sociaux (car on parle l de Facebook et Google mais ce ne sont pas les deux seuls acteurs concerns),  intgrer ce genre de lien ? 

C'est mme plus fourbe, comment obliger Facebook,  mettre le lien qui pointe vers le site franais de "fiabilit" chez les franais ?

D'ailleurs on pointe sur le site, ou sur la page du site qui parle prcisment de cette news l ? On pointe sur le bon site en fonction du pays du posteur, de la langue de la news, ou du pays de la provenance de la news ? etc. etc. Ca peut vite devenir compliqu en fait...  ::?:

----------


## youtpout978

> Ce que je veux savoir c'est ce qui justifie ce droit de vote ? Mis  part le bourrage de crne qu'on nous fait depuis qu'on est gosse (et qui apparemment n'a pas pris sur moi), en nous rptant inlassablement "le droit n'est pas vote n'est pas un droit mais un devoir" (paie ton non-sens ! A croire que parce que des gens  se sont battu pour pouvoir voter, maintenant tout le monde est oblig de le faire...


J'aimerai bien savoir qui s'est battu pour que j'ai le droit de voter, il y en a qui se sont certes battus pour renverser le roi mais je ne pense pas qu'ils avaient dans l'ide d'avoir le systme actuelle o on la "chance" de choisir notre despote.
Et ne pense pas que tu es le seul "rvolutionnaire", plein d'autre partage la mme ide le seul problme c'est de se rassembler.

----------


## Grogro

Vu sur un autre forum, vous pouvez comparer l'article d'un _pure player_ majeur du web franais et les commentaires : http://www.streetpress.com/sujet/145...cide-etudiants

Travail journalistique standard en somme : bidonnage complet, travail sur le terrain indigent, dformation des sources pour coller  un storytelling prdfini, pas de relecture avant parution.

On leur sucre leurs subventions et leurs revenus publicitaires alors ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> Maintenant, on ne peut videmment pas tout vrifier, sinon on passerait son temps  a. Dans mon cas, je pars du principe que si la news me choque dans son propos ou que cela a l'air improbable / peu crdible, je vais vrifier, mais clairement, si la news ne me fait ni chaud ni froid, je prends a pour argent comptant car au final je m'en fou.


C'est exactement a. Que le Pape soutienne Trump, pour ce que je connais du Pape, a ma semble possible et je m'en fous, donc j'aurais probablement pris a pour argent comptant (j'aurais t Amricaine que je n'aurais pas vot Trump ou Clinton de toute manire  ::mouarf:: ). En fait, c'est trs prcisment le problme, assez insolvable dans l'tat actuel des choses (je suis assez d'accord avec le rsum de TallyHo plus haut  ce sujet).





> Pour moi le lien, pourrait tre une aide pour simplifier la dmarche en effet, mais il faut tout de mme avoir une vrai dmarche de sensibilisation  ce propos.


a, on n'en n'aura pas du ct mdias (ce serait, selon le cas, se tirer une balle dans le pied ou se faire sa propre pub  ::lol:: ). Par quel biais alors ?




> Et puis il ne faut pas oublier, comment forcer tous les rseaux sociaux (car on parle l de Facebook et Google mais ce ne sont pas les deux seuls acteurs concerns),  intgrer ce genre de lien ? 
> 
> C'est mme plus fourbe, comment obliger Facebook,  mettre le lien qui pointe vers le site franais de "fiabilit" chez les franais ?
> 
> D'ailleurs on pointe sur le site, ou sur la page du site qui parle prcisment de cette news l ? On pointe sur le bon site en fonction du pays du posteur, de la langue de la news, ou du pays de la provenance de la news ? etc. etc. Ca peut vite devenir compliqu en fait...


a dpendra de ce qui est dcid et de quels seront les pays concerns. C'est compliqu oui, mais pour moi, a l'est moins que de dfinir pour Facebook les exigences de fiabilit concernant les articles. Et puis, on demandera  Facebook de payer les journalistes ? Sinon qui paie ?

----------


## RyzenOC

J'ai l'impression que t'as le droit de vot pour n'importe qui tant que tu ne votes pas pour Trump, ou pour Marine Lepen, ou pour Mlenchon.... ::mouarf::  
Donald Trump a t lu dmocratiquement par le peuple, point barre. Inutile de trouver des boucs-missaire fumeux qui expliqueraient son lection.

Je serais partisan en revanche d'imposer le vote comme en Belgique, et de prendre en compte le vote blanc (qu'aucun pays ne prend en compte), si 50% de la pop vote blanc c'est que les candidats ne conviennent pas. Parce oui il y'a eu 50% (46% daprs The United States Elections Project) d'abstention/vote blanc  l'lection amricaine, mais a tout le monde s'en fou de ceux qui votent blanc ou vote pas  ::(: 

Une vrai dmocratie n'aurait pas lu Trump ou Hillary, mais aurais impos une nouvelle lection avec d'autres candidats.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai l'impression que t'as le droit de vot pour n'importe qui tant que tu ne votes pas pour Trump, ou pour Marine Lepen


Les gens votent "mal".
Parfois ils ne votent pas comme on leur a dit de voter.

En France on a eu a :



> la question  Approuvez-vous le projet de loi qui autorise la ratification du trait tablissant une constitution pour l'Europe ? , le  non  recueille 54,68 % des suffrages exprims.


Mais l ce n'tait pas grave, ils ont chang le nom et c'est pass pareille.
Les gouvernements organisent des rfrendums quand ils sont sre que le peuple votera bien.
L ce ne fut pas le cas.

=============
Aprs il y a eu le Brexit, normment de moyen ont t mis pour que le non l'emporte, finalement il a perdu ^^

Maintenant c'est Trump et l le systme ne comprend pas.
L ils se sont donn  fond, ya eu Madonna ya eu Lady Gaga, mais les gens s'en foutaient...

En tout cas cette histoire de fausses actualits a fait un peu dictature.
Si on continue comme a des gens seront pay pour contrler que toutes les publications facebook suivent bien la propagande...

----------


## nefelpitto

Mfouais. Je ne vais quasiment jamais sur mon compte Facebook donc je ne sais pas. Mais une chose est sure: les medias "mainstreams" etaient tres majoritairement pro-Clinton. Et je pense que ca a ete l'une des principales raisons pour lesquelles il a ete elu : un "backlash" contre les medias qui ont une facheuse tendance a dire aux gens ce qu'ils doivent penser.
C'est dommage d'en etre arrive la mais en esperant que ce coup de semonce fasse clairement passer le message aux journaleux : donnez nous des faits, pas vos foutues preferences. Et oui je sais : je preche dans le desert.

----------


## TallyHo

Ca va mme plus loin que a, ce n'est pas que les mdias, c'est le systme mdiatico-politique mafieux qui est dsavou dans son ensemble. Le fait d'avoir impos Clinton, il est mme dit que des dmocrates ont retourn leurs vestes pour ne pas lire une personne qu'ils considrent corrompue et belliqueuse. Le fait qu'elle a pay sa dconnexion et sa distance avec le peuple, l o le Prsident Trump a parl directement aux gens sans langue de bois. Etc...

Pour revenir au sujet, comment vont ils dfinir si une actualit est fausse au fait ? Si j'ai une interview exclusive, donc visible nul part, comment fait on ? Je vais tre oblig de leur prsenter un acte notari sign par moi et la personne interroge ?

----------


## goomazio

> si la news me choque dans son propos ou que cela a l'air improbable / peu crdible, je vais vrifier, mais clairement, si la news ne me fait ni chaud ni froid, je prends a pour argent comptant car au final je m'en fou.


 :8O:  Il ne faut pas prendre pour argent comptant ce dont d'autres parlent car on s'en fou. Il faut se dire "il parait que...", "peut-tre/probablement que c'est vrai..." mme quand on s'en fou et que a ne nous concerne pas.




> Donald Trump a t lu dmocratiquement par le peuple, point barre.


 Il faut quand mme avouer que la "propagande" fonctionne. A mon avis, la "propagande", avec des guillemets, c'est trs large. Tout est propagande, mme se taire  propos d'un sujet c'est faire de la propagande, comme quand on dit que "tout est politique". Est-ce qu'on a bien parl de tous les avantages et inconvnients des diffrents choix lors de cette lection qu'on qualifiera, de manire gnrale, de dmocratique ?




> une chose est sure: les medias "mainstreams" etaient tres majoritairement pro-Clinton


En France et en Belgique je n'en doute pas. Mais est-ce que c'est vrai dans les autres pays ? J'avais vus une photo que je ne crois pas mais qui a confirm mon avis qui est qu'il est possible que la "propagande" qu'on nous sert ici matin, midi et soir n'est pas la mme partout dans le monde. Cette photo montrait l'avis des parties du monde aprs l'lection. L'europe pleure, la russie est contente, d'autres s'en foutent etc.


Edit :
Dans le sujet, je remarque aussi que Google continue sa bataille contre les trolls, mme si a va, sans doute, saborder des crateurs de contenu trs intressant. On en avait parl avec Youtube o (pour prendre un exemple qui parlera  tout le monde, mme si beaucoup seront d'accord avec Youtube) Dieudonn ne pourra certainement plus gagner de sous avec ses vidos (s'il en gagnait parce qu'il n'y a pas des masses de pub Youtube avec ses vidos, il me semble).


C'est marrant parce que l o un tat aurait pu avoir des plaintes en faisant a, ici, comme d'autres l'ont dit, on a affaire  des entreprises prives qui peuvent malheureusement quasiment faire ce qu'elles veulent. Qui va aller chercher d'o vient cette dmarche ? Ca vient d'employs qui prennent conscience du mal que ces fausses informations font ? Ca vient de lobby qui ne voient qu'une bonne faon de mettre en place une censure du net ? Si mme des gens se posaient la question, comment pourraient-ils demander d'o a vient vu qu'il s'agit d'entreprise prives qui font ce qu'elles veulent ? Si j'tais roi et que je voulais filtrer le net gentillement, je m'arrangerais pour qu'une entreprise, qui a toujours une bonne excuse, s'en charge  ma place... 

Je changerai probablement d'avis bientt mais c'est ce que je considre comme le plus plausible actuellement. Qu'on veuille empcher les fausses informations ou, mieux, montrer aux gens ce qui est faut, c'est bien. Mais on va probablement procder d'une telle manire qu'il y aura pleins d'effets nfastes. Alors, o est le but et o est l'effet secondaire, on ne saura jamais mais on peut s'en rendre compte en prenant une vue globale (comme pour les guerres dans le monde : dans quels pays on va "aider" les gens en leur amenant la "dmocratie" et dans quels pays on n'intervient pas ? etc.) ou en regardant  qui profite le crime, mais le crime est tellement complexe que c'est difficile de dire que "ceux qui gouvernent le monde" ont quelque chose  perdre de l'lection de Trump. Dj, les prsidents ne sont surement que des marionnettes mais en plus, si Trump est si... raciste ( ce qu'on dit hein, j'en sais rien), a peut tre un avantage dans un monde o tout le monde se moque des autres et se recroqueville dans sa carapace d'individualiste consommateur. Ah, que c'est positif tout a  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Il ne faut pas prendre pour argent comptant ce dont d'autres parlent car on s'en fou. Il faut se dire "il parait que...", "peut-tre/probablement que c'est vrai..." mme quand on s'en fou et que a ne nous concerne pas.


Non mais quand je dis que je m'en fou, c'est que je m'en fou rellement, et que je ne risque pas d'en parler autour de moi, et le cas chant, bien sr que je dirais "j'ai lu que" (enfin si je me souviens de ce que j'ai lu, sur un sujet qui ne m'intresse pas, ce n'est pas forcment gagn ^^). 

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que comme la plupart des gens qui le font, je vais surtout faire la dmarche de remise en cause, pour les sujets qui m'intressent ou sur les propos qui me choquent, mais une news qui m'en frle une sans toucher l'autre, a va entrer par une oreille et ressortir par l'autre, donc oui, je ne cherche pas  savoir si c'est fiable ou non, car je ne m'en rappellerai mme pas le surlendemain.  ::oops:: 

Sur un truc qui ne m'intresse pas, je laisse le soin  ceux que cela intresse de faire la dmarche, puisqu'ils s'y connaissent probablement mieux que moi sur le sujet, et seront (normalement) donc plus  mme de savoir ce qui est fiable ou non dans les diffrentes versions. 

Aprs j'entends bien ce que tu dis, mme si cela ne nous intresse pas, cela n'empche pas de douter, et d'employer le conditionnel, et c'est tout a fait vrai si tu comptes dbattre ou "confronter ton opinion" sur le sujet, mais perso, j'essaie de ne pas trop perdre mon temps  discuter de sujets dont je me moque. ^^

Et puis, si j'tais vraiment amen  discuter sur un tel sujet, mon interlocuteur, qui est sens avoir fait la dmarche sur la fiabilit de tel ou tel news  ce propos, puisque le sujet l'intresse, devrait normalement trs rapidement me souligner les failles de mes propos, et donc me pousser  aller faire cette dmarche le moment venu, afin de vrifier ce qu'il me dit.

----------


## sebbod

> J'ai l'impression que t'as le droit de vot pour n'importe qui tant que tu ne votes pas pour Trump, ou pour Marine Lepen, ou pour Mlenchon.... 
> Donald Trump a t lu dmocratiquement par le peuple, point barre. Inutile de trouver des boucs-missaire fumeux qui expliqueraient son lection.
> 
> Je serais partisan en revanche d'imposer le vote comme en Belgique, et de prendre en compte le vote blanc (qu'aucun pays ne prend en compte), si 50% de la pop vote blanc c'est que les candidats ne conviennent pas. Parce oui il y'a eu 50% (46% daprs The United States Elections Project) d'abstention/vote blanc  l'lection amricaine, mais a tout le monde s'en fou de ceux qui votent blanc ou vote pas 
> 
> Une vrai dmocratie n'aurait pas lu Trump ou Hillary, mais aurais impos une nouvelle lection avec d'autres candidats.


+1  ::roll:: 





> Un peu comme les sites qui centralisaient les hoax, si a existe encore, mais de faon plus cadre et dont la fiabilit ne pourrait tre remise en question.


"On ne peut pas dire la vrit  la tl. Il y a trop de gens qui regardent !" Coluche  ::aie:: 


Personnellement j'ai envie de dire que les machines prennent le pouvoir 
"WAKE-UP" rage against the machine
"Non mais wake up l" Nabila (oui je sais c'est nulle comme citation mais en fait a prouve qu'on est tous endoctrins par les actues pourries car si j'avais pas crit Nabila vous auriez quand mme pensez  elle car il y a eu un tel tapage au sujet de cette phrase que c'tait difficile de passer  cot mme si comme moi vous n'tes sur aucun rseau sociaux que vous ne regardez la tl que 24h/an et que vous n'coutez que France culture et lisez que Developpez.net - ce dernier c'est pour fayotez car c'est pas vrai)

Tout a pour dire que donc forcment on est influenc par ce qu'on entend o lit que ce soit vrai ou pas.

"Nous sommes des ponges  informations mais il est difficile de prdire ce qui sort de l'ponge quand on la presse" moi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

Sondage du jour, bonjour !

http://www.20minutes.fr/societe/1963...-europeen-deux

37% des franais interrogs croient encore aux bobards mdiatiques, il y a encore du chemin  faire.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Aiekick

> Donald Trump a t lu dmocratiquement par le peuple, point barre.


Non pas par le peuple, mais par une partie dlue (un collge lectoral). qui comme nos chers dputes peuvent tre achets.

D'ailleurs les voies du peuple on t comptabilis et Clinton en a eu un truc comme 2M de plus que trumps, mais trumps a eu plus de grand lecteur que Clinton donc hop => president

(http://www.lapresse.ca/international...d-electeur.php)

le systme de vote amricain n'est pas dmocratique, et voulu comme cela par les pres fondateurs pour protger les grands propritaire terrien face aux pulsions du peuple.

----------


## TallyHo

N'importe comment, ce n'est pas  nous de juger cette lection... Dans l'tat actuel des choses, il est lu, on a juste  prendre acte et c'est tout. On se plaint assez de l'ingrence US pour faire de mme  notre tour. Et comme il a t maintes fois rpt, si c'tait le vote populaire qui tait pris en compte, rien ne dit qu'il aurait perdu car la campagne aurait t diffrente.

----------


## Aiekick

et concernant trumps, je sais pas si il est aussi tar que ce que les medias nous prsentent, mais en tout cas il a l'audace dtre anti systeme et de ne pas pouvoir tre achet vu sa fortune personnelle. Clinton voulait la 3eme guerre mondiale, Trumps veux la paix avec les ennemis de toujours de l'amerique que sont la chine et la russie.

rein que pour cela, je suis content que Trumps soit pass. ca ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y avait pas un meilleur choix mais vu que clinton a fait en sorte que bernie sanders soit eject de la primaire alors qu'il faisait pour le peuple un meilleur candidat, cette faon de montrer au monde que lintrt c'est elle et pas le peuple ou le pays, rien que ca fait que c'est une bonne choses qu'elle ne soit pas passe.

ensuite trumps c'est un financier il ne va pas tout pter juste parce qu'il peut le faire et ca wallstreet l'a bien comprit donc keep cool ca va bien ce passer, nos dirigeants corrompus vont juste tre inquiet de la suite. et c'est une bonne chose qu'il soit pousss hors de leur zone de confort.

----------


## Aiekick

> N'importe comment, ce n'est pas  nous de juger cette lection... Dans l'tat actuel des choses, il est lu, on a juste  prendre acte et c'est tout. On se plaint assez de l'ingrence US pour faire de mme  notre tour.


donner son avis n'est pas de lingrence. ca en serait si on avait un poid dans la demarche. ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## TallyHo

Oui tu as raison, le mot est mal choisi mais je pense que tu m'as compris. Depuis qu'il est lu, on trouve 1000 excuses pour refaire l'lection. Avec des "si", on refait le monde. Ce qu'il faut retenir c'est qu'il est lu et c'est tout, on passe  autre chose. Attendons de voir ses premiers mois.

----------


## Aiekick

ceci tant Clinton peut encore tre elus.

les grands lecteurs on juste donn une promesse de vote.

le vote sera definitivement inscrit le 19 decembre par l'ensemble du colleg electoral.

les mouches peuvent encore changer d'ane.

c'est peut tre a cause de CA, que le trumps ces derniers temps s'amuse a revenir sur ces paroles les plus agressives

----------


## Aiekick

> Oui tu as raison, le mot est mal choisi mais je pense que tu m'as compris. Depuis qu'il est lu, on trouve 1000 excuses pour refaire l'lection. Avec des "si", on refait le monde. Ce qu'il faut retenir c'est qu'il est lu et c'est tout, on passe  autre chose. Attendons de voir ses premiers mois.


oui je suis d'accords avec toi.

de toute faon tout les politique disent n'imp pour tre elus. attendons de voir ce qu'il va faire avant de raler..

----------


## Grogro

C'est un cas aux limites du systme lectoral tats-unien : Clinton devrait avoir un million de voix d'avance sur Trump sur le scrutin populaire, en raison des poids lourds dmographiques que sont les bastions dmocrates ctiers. Aurait-elle pour autant gagn l'lection avec un suffrage universel direct ? Rien n'est moins sr

Deux analyses, l'une franaise et l'autre tats-unienne : 

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/monde...as-si-sur.html
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/...d-grow/507455/

La morale de cette histoire, c'est que la polarisation des deux Amrique parait encore plus marque qu'on ne le pensait le 9 novembre.

----------


## micka132

> Non pas par le peuple, mais par une partie dlue (un collge lectoral). qui comme nos chers dputes peuvent tre achets.


Parce-que tu considres que seul le suffrage direct reprsente le peuple. 
Or ce n'est mme pas forcement suffisant; il n'y a pas si longtemps en France les femmes ne votaient pas, pourtant nous avions un suffrage direct, et aujourd'hui encore les mineurs ne peuvent pas voter ainsi que certaines personnes considres comme trop mentalement dficientes.
Et quand bien mme tu donnes le droit de votes  tous les citoyens, tu trouveras quelqu'un pour t'expliquer que a devrait galement concerner tous les habitants. 
Par la suite tu peux galement t'interroger sur le comptage des voix, avec par exemple le fait qu'un candidat peut faire 49.99% de vote au premier tour, mais perdre au 2nd tour, alors qu'a mon sens il contente bien plus de gens. Tu peux galement remarquer qu'une abstention et/ou blanc de  + de 50 % ninterfre en rien dans l'lection, donc mme le postulat voulant que a soit la majorit qui dcide n'est pas respect.
Bref les Amricains sont considrs comme une dmocratie, on considre donc que c'est le peuple qui lit son gouvernement.

----------


## Thorna

> Je ne pense pas que beaucoup de personnes ont chang d'avis aprs tre tomb sur des articles Facebook...


C'est bien mal connaitre l'tre humain ! S'il n'tait pas influenable, on ne verrait pas  longueur de journe dans tous les domaines de notre vie quotidienne des milliers d'annonces de publicit.
Internet est l'endroit o on peut dire n'importe quoi  n'importe qui au sujet de n'importe quoi, sans contrle ni quasiment sans censurfe, et donc c'est *le* lieu d'influence ultime o un gamin de 10 ans qui sait plus ou moins s'exprimer est capable de lancer une rumeur imbcile  laquelle des millions d'lecteurs vont croire.
Je ne sais pas s'il faut en rire (ce que j'ai choisi de faire) ou en pleurer, mais c'est ainsi et a n'est pas prs de changer !

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est bien mal connaitre l'tre humain ! S'il n'tait pas influenable, on ne verrait pas  longueur de journe dans tous les domaines de notre vie quotidienne des milliers d'annonces de publicit.


D'accord l'tre humain est influenable.
Mais il est plus probable de se faire manipuler par la radio, les journaux, la tv, les politiciens (qui vont tous dans le mme sens, qui fonctionne tous sous le mme logiciel), que de se faire manipuler par un message sur un mur Facebook.

Ils en font un peu trop  propos de llection de Trump...
Leur propagande n'a pas fonctionn suffisamment, ils veulent regagner du pouvoir.

Il est possible qu'il y ait bientt une vague de censure de tous les vrais mdias indpendants.
Les pages facebook vraiment anti systme seront moins bien rfrenc, quand ils publieront des messages ils napparatront pas sur la page daccueil des utilisateurs qui suivent la page.
Google (YouTube) changeront les algorithmes de recherche et de suggestions de vidos afin que les utilisateurs se voient proposer prioritairement des vidos pro systme.

----------


## Zirak

> D'accord l'tre humain est influenable.
> Mais il est plus probable de se faire manipuler par la radio, les journaux, la tv, les politiciens (qui vont tous dans le mme sens, qui fonctionne tous sous le mme logiciel), que de se faire manipuler par un message sur un mur Facebook.
> 
> Ils en font un peu trop  propos de llection de Trump...
> Leur propagande n'a pas fonctionn suffisamment, ils veulent regagner du pouvoir.
> 
> Il est possible qu'il y ait bientt une vague de censure de tous les vrais mdias indpendants.
> Les pages facebook vraiment anti systme seront moins bien rfrenc, quand ils publieront des messages ils napparatront pas sur la page daccueil des utilisateurs qui suivent la page.
> Google (YouTube) changeront les algorithmes de recherche et de suggestions de vidos afin que les utilisateurs se voient proposer prioritairement des vidos pro systme.



Je pose a l :

http://www.lemonde.fr/big-browser/ar...6_4832693.html

----------


## Grogro

Parce que la crdulit n'est pas la mme face  un JT ou  un journal institutionnel peut-tre ? Elle est mme largement plus importante, sans commune mesure : c'est le syndrome de la blouse blanche.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Fausses actualits :  les gens sont clairement plus btes, ils ne vrifient rien* 
*conclut un professionnel des fausses actualits*

Les fausses actualits sur Facebook ont-elles vraiment aid Donald Trump  remporter les lections prsidentielles contre Hilary Clinton ? Cest ce que regrette Paul Horner, un professionnel qui exploite plusieurs sites qui publient de fausses actualits en gnral  caractre humoristique. Il exerce cette activit depuis des annes et revendique aujourdhui 10 000 dollars par mois uniquement grce au service AdSense de Google.

Comment fonctionne son business ? Le principe est simple. Il publie un article, qui est ensuite diffus sur les rseaux sociaux. Les mdias et certaines personnalits relaient la fausse actualit. Peu de temps aprs, les mdias qui lont repris ralisent que larticle est faux, ils essaient donc de se rattraper en dmentant linformation. Mais le tir tant dj parti, ceux qui ont relay la fausse actualit finissent par se sentir ridicules de ne pas avoir pris le soin de vrifier linformation. Lide est de se faire de largent avec le trafic gnr, peu importe le contenu de larticle, le plus important cest quil soit aveuglment partag sur les rseaux ou repris par dautres sites.

Mais les choses ont drap pendant les campagnes prsidentielles des tats-Unis, dit-il. Horner a remarqu que les gens croyaient tout, ne vrifiaient rien et ne prenaient pas le temps de lire les dmentis au sujet des fausses actualits.  Honntement, les gens sont clairement plus btes , dit-il.  Ils ne font que partager des trucs. Personne ne vrifie Cest effrayant. Je nai jamais vu a. 

Paul Horner avoue ne pas tre un partisan de Trump, ce qui la conduit  crire des faux articles pour ridiculiser le camp du candidat rpublicain. Mais ses articles ont t pris au srieux et ont produit le contraire de leffet attendu.  Mes sites ont t tout le temps repris par les partisans de Trump , dit-il.  Ses partisans ne vrifient rien - ils postent tout, ils croient n'importe quoi. Son directeur de campagne a post mon article au sujet d'une personne qui a reu 3500 $ pour manifester  lors dun rassemblement des pro-Trump. 

Paul Horner dit avoir crit cet article pour se moquer des partisans de Trump qui croyaient vraiment que des gens taient pays pour protester lors de leurs rassemblements, croyant quils allaient se sentir ridicules quand ils verront que larticle est faux, mais a na pas t le cas.  Je pensais qu'ils l'auraient vrifi... Je veux dire que c'est la faon dont cela a toujours fonctionn : quelquun reprend ce que jai crit, ils dcouvrent que cest faux et ils se sentent idiots [davoir cru que ctait vrai]. Mais les partisans de Trump - ils continuent juste  avancer avec cela ! Ils ne vrifient jamais rien , explique Horner, qui pense donc quil aurait donn un coup de pouce  Donald Trump dans les campagnes prsidentielles.

Source : The Washington Post

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que cest plutt les gens quil faut blmer et les non les rseaux sociaux ?

----------


## Homo_Informaticus

Pensez-vous que cest plutt les gens quil faut blmer et les non les rseaux sociaux ?

Vu que le contenu des rseau sociaux n'est que le rsultat de ce que les gens y mettent ou relayent, la question ne se pose pas.

Il m'arrive meme d'etre trait de parano ou de conspirationiste lors de discussion o des choses me parraissent tellement norme que je demande les sources pour lire moi meme les articles. Comme les gens n'ont gnralement qu'apercu vite fait sur les rseaux sociaux, ils ne le savent meme pas eux meme.

Pourtant un simple coup d'oeil pour voir que l'article relay vient de Minute ou journal de la sorte suffirait tout de suite  souligner un parti pris ou la position de l'auteur.

Il y tellement d'informations qui dfilent partout entre la course au scoop des mdias qui veulent balancer l'info en premier et le nombre incalculable de news a lire sur un mur facebook qu'effectivement, les gens ne prennent pas la peine de tout lire et de vrifier.

----------


## TheLastShot

Je pense que les deux sont en tort, ainsi qu'un troisime acteur : les metteurs de fausses informations.

Les gens: Dans l'idal on devrait toujours vrifier une information ou tout du moins ne pas se limiter  une seule source afin de les faire concorder ou de les infirmer. Il suffirait par exemple de chercher ses informations sur ne serait-ce que 3 sources n'appartenant pas aux mme cercles (c'est  dire viter de chercher les infos chez A, B et C si eux-mme prennent leurs infos chez D). Mais pour cela il faudrait videmment les duquer  faire cet effort. Je pense que les gens ont un peu trop habitus avec la tl (et autres mdias traditionnels) et les rseaux sociaux  avoir leurs infos fourni tout prt sur un plateau.

Les rseaux sociaux: C'est leur choix de permettre  n'importe qui de s'exprimer. Pourquoi pas... Mais a implique une lourde responsabilit. Si demain je runi 10.000 personnes dans une salle de spectacle pour les endoctrin, le thtre sera tout aussi responsable pour n'avoir pas pris la peine de vrifier la teneur de mon discours. Un metteur de fausses informations devrait tre trs distinctement indiqu comme tel pour viter que les personnes soient conscient de ce qu'ils sont en train de lire.

Les metteur de fausses informations: Je n'ai rien contre le Gorafi et autres sites de ce genre qui est trs clairement un site non pas de propagande mais de parodie (un peu comme la dsencyclopedie). En revanche je suis contre les sites de desinformations qui n'ont pour but que la propagande, qui se servent de la navet des gens pour arriver  leur fins. Les arnaques sont punis par la loi, ces sites devraient l'tre tout autant. On peut brandir comme on veut la sacro-sainte "libert d'expression", mais pour moi cette libert se mrite et ne devrait pas tre appliqu lorsque les intentions sont clairement malhonntes.

----------


## Jarodd

Les gens sont clairement plus btes, ils ne vrifient rien 

Et ils votent. On a atteint une des limites de la dmocratie.

----------


## TheLastShot

@Jarodd: Tout  fait d'accord. Je serais partant pour mettre fin  cette pseudo-democratie et instaurer un systme o chacun devrait s'occuper de soi... Peut-tre que a permettrai  certains de se responsabiliser un peu plus et de se rendre compte que c'est beaucoup plus difficile d'agir sans rflchir quand on ne peut pas se reposer sur les autres.

----------


## Haseo86

Les gens sont globalement stupides, ok.
Les rseaux sociaux amplifient ce type de phnomne, clairement.

Mais ce gars est compltement la source du problme. Le gars fait son beurre sur la diffusion de fausses informations, donc en pariant sur la stupidit des gens, et joue au mes choqu quand cette mme stupidit lui revient dans la gueule. Dsol mon gars, quand tu mises sur la connerie, a ne peut pas donner quelque chose de bien. Ces gars l devraient tre poursuivis en justice.

----------


## Jarodd

En France on a pareil, avec des gens qui pensent que les infos du Gorafi sont vrifiques. S'ils sont cons, c'est pas la faute au Gorafi.

Mais oui, on devrait interdire l'humour et mettre les humoristes en prison, parce que certains ne le comprennent pas  ::ptdr:: 

Et puis qand on voit comment nous parle Obama, je sui bien content que Trump nous en dbarasse !!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ilatech

Le *SEUL* jour o le monde  un sens critique des informations, c'est le 1er Avril  ::roll:: .

----------


## Aiekick

> Parce-que tu considres que seul le suffrage direct reprsente le peuple. 
> Or ce n'est mme pas forcement suffisant; il n'y a pas si longtemps en France les femmes ne votaient pas, pourtant nous avions un suffrage direct, et aujourd'hui encore les mineurs ne peuvent pas voter ainsi que certaines personnes considres comme trop mentalement dficientes.
> Et quand bien mme tu donnes le droit de votes  tous les citoyens, tu trouveras quelqu'un pour t'expliquer que a devrait galement concerner tous les habitants. 
> Par la suite tu peux galement t'interroger sur le comptage des voix, avec par exemple le fait qu'un candidat peut faire 49.99% de vote au premier tour, mais perdre au 2nd tour, alors qu'a mon sens il contente bien plus de gens. Tu peux galement remarquer qu'une abstention et/ou blanc de  + de 50 % ninterfre en rien dans l'lection, donc mme le postulat voulant que a soit la majorit qui dcide n'est pas respect.
> Bref les Amricains sont considrs comme une dmocratie, on considre donc que c'est le peuple qui lit son gouvernement.


Et donc ? as tu vu pourquoi j'ai rpondu ca au moins ?

----------


## joublie

De nombreux journalistes doivent se contenter de reprendre des informations sans les vrifier pour cause de manque de temps ou de moyens (avec la rentabilit en vue) pour travailler correctement, sans parler de l'exigence de faire de l'audience donc de devancer des concurrents. L je parle de journalistes franais, pas de ceux du bout du monde. Nous pourrions nous attendre  mieux, d'autant que c'est un des fondements de leur mtier. Avant donc de blmer les simples citoyens, il faudrait blmer les mdias qui donnent le mauvais exemple et - de plus - entraner l'esprit dans les coles systmatiquement (pendant plusieurs annes !). Problme : comment les politiciens nous vendraient-ils leurs discours dmagogiques ou simplement imbciles si une forte proportion de citoyens devenait capable de les analyser ? Le livre de Joule et Beauvois (spcialistes en psychologie sociale) " Petit trait de manipulation  l'usage des honntes gens " est dj un bon dbut pour comprendre comment on peut se faire avoir au quotidien (il existe une version gratuite abrge en PDF du livre chez l'diteur).
J'ajoute pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'exprience dite de _l'effet Fox_, allez voir sur internet, c'est trs instructif : des gens fort instruits, psychiatres en tte, ont aussi t berns dans cette exprience de psychologie sociale, pourtant ce n'taient pas des crtins ! Cela peut arriver  n'importe qui. https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effet_Dr._Fox
Quant  l'ide de devoir se dbrouiller seul dans la vie pour " se responsabiliser ", c'est peut-tre valable dans une rdaction au collge, sinon intellectuellement a ne tient pas deux minutes. Chers amis nostalgiques du nazisme, apprentis exterminateurs et mauvais exgtes de l'oeuvre de Nietzsche, je vous souhaite le bonjour.

----------


## Diffuseur Quantique

Je ne pense pas qu'il soit rellement dmontr que Trump a t lu  cause des fausses informations sur internet ou  cause du fait que les gens croient sans vrifier aux informations. Par contre je pense que beaucoup ont vot Trump  cause des rvlation de Wikileaks sur les emails et aussi parce que de plus en plus de gens sont en colre contre leurs dirigeants.

Je pense que le Brexit et la victoire de Trump montrent surtout que les peuples de l'Occident sont de plus en plus en colre contre leurs dirigeants et contre la politique qui est men dans les pays occidentaux.

Aussi, ces votes montrent que les peuples dsobissent de plus en plus aux mdias de masses, car la plupart des mdias de masses taient contre Trump et contre le Brexit, donc je pense que de plus en plus de gens ont de moins confiance dans leurs mdias traditionnels et se tournent vers des mdias alternatifs sur internet. Les sites d'informations alternatifs ne diffusent pas forcment tous des fausses informations certains diffusent mme des informations trs intressantes trs peu ou pas parl dans les mdias traditionnels, mais certains sont moins fiables que d'autres et diffusent la moindre rumeur et thorie sur le web.

Mme si il est vrai que des gens ne vrifient pas les informations, je ne sais pas si il soit rellement dmontr que les gens vrifient de moins en moins les informations sur internet, pour l'instant je ne vois aucune statistique prcise sur la diffusion de fausses informations, et je ne pense pas que pour l'instant il soit possible de faire une statistique prcise sur la diffusion de fausses informations.

Je ne suis pas pour une censure d'internet, je pense qu'il ne faut pas mettre toute la faute sur les gens et internet, je pense que nos dirigeants ont largement une responsabilit dans l'tat de notre socit.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Comment Facebook pourrait-il traiter le problme des fausses actualits ?*
*Un dveloppeur propose une extension Chrome comme dbut de solution*

Mme si Facebook na pas le statut dentreprise de mdia, le rseau social joue un rle trs important dans la diffusion dinformations  travers le monde. Daprs une tude de Pew Research Center, aux tats-Unis par exemple, 67 % des adultes utilisent la plateforme de rseautage et 44 % lisent les actualits qui y sont publies. Avec les fausses actualits ou  fake news  qui ont circul sur le rseau social ces derniers mois, Facebook a t accus davoir influenc les lections prsidentielles des tats-Unis, en ne faisant pas le ncessaire pour bloquer leur diffusion. 

Mark Zuckerberg a rfut les accusations, en expliquant au passage que Facebook ne peut pas faire grand-chose pour empcher la prolifration de fausses actualits sur sa plateforme. En effet, cela va probablement ncessiter pour le numro un des rseaux sociaux de mettre en place un algorithme capable de dtecter ce genre dactualits et de les supprimer. Il ne faut pas non plus carter le risque de supprimer des articles lgitimes, qui peut tre peru comme un abus de pouvoir. Cest le cas par exemple en septembre dernier o Facebook a censur une photo de la guerre du Vietman, montrant une fillette nue ; laquelle photo avait t publie par la Premire ministre norvgienne. Aprs avoir t svrement critiqu, Facebook a fait machine arrire.

Alors que Facebook pense probablement  une solution sophistique, un dveloppeur du nom de Daniel Sieradski a cherch  montrer  la firme de Mark Zuckerberg quil peut tre beaucoup plus facile de rsoudre ce problme qui pourrait prendre de lampleur si rien nest fait. Comme preuve de concept, Daniel Sieradski propose une extension Chrome de quelques lignes de code JavaScript. Comme fonctionne lextension baptise B.S. Detector ?

Daniel Sieradski explique quil a dabord compil une liste de quelques centaines de sites qui sont connus pour tre des sources de fausses nouvelles, de thories de complot, de parodies, ou de revendications et insinuations sans source.  J'ai cr un trs petit code JavaScript qui cherche dans les pages sur lesquelles vous naviguez les liens vers l'un des sites de la liste , poursuit-il. Et dajouter que  lorsque vous survolez ce lien, il affichera une infobulle, qui ressemble  une petite tiquette de survol, qui vous indique que le site lui-mme est une source douteuse. 


Le code de lextension est disponible sur GitHub. Sil dit avoir essay dtre le plus objectif possible, Daniel Sieradski prcise encore quil est possible de recommander des sites  ajouter  la liste, ou si votre site y est rpertori et que vous vous opposez  cela, vous pouvez soumettre une demande de suppression. Il faut galement noter que les sites lists ne couvrent que le spectre politique.

Sources : GitHub, Code source de lextension B.S. Detector, B.S. Detector

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous de cette extension comme solution ?
 ::fleche::  Comment Facebook pourrait-il traiter le problme des fausses actualits sur son site ?

----------


## psychadelic

> *Comment Facebook pourrait-il traiter le problme des fausses actualits ?*
> *Un dveloppeur propose une extension Chrome comme dbut de solution*
> 
> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Quen pensez-vous de cette extension comme solution ?
>  Comment Facebook pourrait-il traiter le problme des fausses actualits sur son site ?



Je crois pas trop  ce type de solution miracle.
Il y aura toujours un petit malin pour jouer au chat et  la souris, et on va encore rentrer dans une escalade de technologie et de drames.

Le fond du problme c'est qu'aujourd'hui la connerie a peut rapporter gros, depuis le blogueur spcialis (Paul Horner ce fait dans les 10.000 $ par mois) et aller mme jusqu' gagner la prsidence des USA.
Je crois qu'il faudra en passer par une lgislation pouvantable pour rendre la connerie non rentable.

----------


## Diffuseur Quantique

Voici une solution alternative que je propose pour viter que les fausses informations se diffusent le plus possible, sans passer par une censure pouvant tre abusive.

Je pense que sur les rseaux sociaux de type Facebook il faut permettre aux internautes de donner une note de crdibilit  chaque publication en plus du bouton j'aime, comme sur le rseau social loomio :

https://www.loomio.org/?locale=fr

et le futur rseau social Do4change :

http://www.inter-agir.fr/XCMD.RE9fU2...AwMDAxOTIwODI=

Sinon, je pense qu'il n'y a pas non plus de solution miracle  la diffusion de fausses informations, c'est aussi  chaque internaute de vrifier les sources et  la crdibilit des informations.

----------


## Aiekick

autant censur tout ce qui vient des gouvernement. la 1ere propagande (ou fausse information mlange a du sentiment) est la

----------


## Thorna

La solution propose n'en est pas une.
1) elle suppose qu'on utilise Chrome
2) elle suppose qu'on installe l'extension
Rien qu'avec ces 2 premires conditions, on limine 90% des utilisateurs d'internet.
3) Rien n'est plus facile que de crer un site nouveau. Cette "liste" ne sera jamais  jour, comme ne le sont pas toutes les listes qui cherchent  protger de tel ou tel problme.
4) Facebook n'est pas le centre cu monde. D'ailleurs, dans l'Internet, il n'y a pas de Centre : n'importe quel site foireux peut publier des annonces pourries et il suffit qu'une personne donne un lien vers elle et le monde entier se jettera dessus.
Il n'y a aucune solution pour lutter contre les fausses informations. La seule valable est l'intelligence des lecteurs, c'est donc un combat perdu d'avance. Ou bien l'esprit de discernement : a peut s'apprendre, mais c'est une chose qu'on passe rsolutment et soigneusement sous silence pendant toute l'ducation.
Bref, un mal avec lequel les personnes senses devront malheureusement apprendre  vivre.

----------


## psychadelic

> La solution propose n'en est pas une.
> 1) elle suppose qu'on utilise Chrome
> 2) elle suppose qu'on installe l'extension
> Rien qu'avec ces 2 premires conditions, on limine 90% des utilisateurs d'internet


Non, les extensions Chrome fonctionnent sur FireFox depuis que Mozilla est pass en Mai sur la techno WebExtensions et en ajoutant le module Chrome Store Foxified elle devrait fonctionner sans problme sur FireFox aussi

C'tait aussi dans les cartons de Microsoft Edge en 2015, j'ai pas suivit l'affaire, mais cela doit y tre completement implment maintenant

Donc  ton raisonnement est faux  ::P: 

- la techno de Chrome, ou du moins celle des extensions _WebExtensions_ est aussi utilis par d'autres navigateurs (certes en minorit : Opra, Vivaldi,...) 
- Sinon comme l'indique l'auteur de cette extension celle-ci est tres simple, donc facilement transposable pour d'autres Navigateurs.
Il s'agit d'un principe et l'extension en est juste l'illustration. Ne pas confondre la forme et le fond ;-)

----------


## Iradrille

> Honntement, les gens sont clairement plus btes 
> [...]
>  Pensez-vous que cest plutt les gens quil faut blmer et les non les rseaux sociaux ?


Les gens ne sont pas plus btes, ils sont aussi con qu'avant, c'est juste plus visible avec les rseaux sociaux.

----------


## Diffuseur Quantique

Aiekick, il est vrai que les mdias de masses et les gouvernements font aussi de la propagande, comme par exemple contre la libert d'internet. Dans tous les cas, je pense que plutt de censurer, il faut plutt permettre aux internautes de commenter et d'valuer la crdibilit des publications en donnant une note. Personnellement, je suis contre la censure, y compris pour les informations qui viennent de nos tratres politiques qui nous dirigent.

De toute faon le nombre de personnes qui croient aux propagandes de nos politiques relays dans les mdias de masse ne fait que diminuer, et la moyenne d'ge de ceux qui y croient ne fait que augmenter, tant donn que les jeunes gnrations s'informent plus sur internet, pas besoin de censure.

Par contre un nouveau rseau social en construction Do4change :

http://www.inter-agir.fr/XCMD.RE9fU2...AwMDAxOTIwODI=

permettra aux internautes de s'manciper et de diffuser massivement sur Do4change. Sur Do4change il sera aussi possible d'valuer la crdibilit des publications. Je pense que Facebook et les autres rseaux sociaux comme Twitter ou google+ ne propose pas assez de fonctionnalits pour que les internautes puissent s'informer correctement et s'manciper, je pense que c'est aussi peut tre pour a que pas mal de gens relayent de faussent informations sur les rseaux sociaux. Je pense que si la crdibilit des publications seraient valuables, les fausses informations auraient une mauvaise note, ce qui fait que les internautes seraient plus mfiant avant de relayer une publication mal not et auront moins la tentation de relayer des fausses informations  cause de la peur d'tre ridiculis ou avoir leur popularit web de diminuer, donc je pense que cette fonctionnalit peut ralentir la diffusion de fausses informations, tout en vitant une censure qu'elle peut tre abusive.

Sinon plutt que faire une chasse aux sorcires des sites avec une extension avec une liste de sites prdfinies par un ou certains dveloppeur(s), je pense que c'est mieux de permettre aux internautes d'valuer eux mme la crdibilit de chaque publication sur les rseaux sociaux.

----------


## Aiekick

> Il n'y a aucune solution pour lutter contre les fausses informations. La seule valable est l'intelligence des lecteurs, c'est donc un combat perdu d'avance.


il est surtout important d'avoir plusieurs sources diffrente d'information. on peut convertir nimporte qui a nimporte quoi si on subtilise tout les autres points de vue, et information.

Quelquun de trs intelligent ce ferait avoir aussi. il faut juste pouvoir remettre les choses en contexte pour pouvoir discerner le faux du moins faux. 
Car aprs tout rien n'est totalement vrai. juste partiellement faux. 

Tout n'est quapproximation.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dans les mdias officielles ils y a souvent de fausses informations.
Dans l'histoire officielle il y a beaucoup de fausses informations...

Parfois tous les mdias parle d'un fait divers, peu de temps aprs on apprend que l'histoire tait fausse, quasiment aucun mdia ne revient pour s'excuser d'avoir donn une fausse information  la base.

Il y a un proverbe "les gagnants crivent l'histoire".
La meilleure interprtation de ce proverbe c'est que quand tu gagnes une guerre, tu racontes la version que tu veux et c'est a que l'histoire retiendra.
 la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale l'URSS et les USA ont mis certains de leur crime sur le dos des allemands et c'est comme a aprs chaque guerre...

----------


## RyzenOC

> la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale l'URSS et les USA ont mis certains de leur crime sur le dos des allemands et c'est comme a aprs chaque guerre...


Oui mais on connais quand mme la vrit (enfin peut tre pas tous...), on sait tous que les soviet ont massacre des polonais par exemple, que les goulags c'taient aussi terrible (voir plus) que les camps de concentrations. Pour les amricains, tu parle de quelles crimes ? y'a forcment eux des dbordment (c'est la guerre) mais sa e semble un peu exagrer non ? les ricains ont enferms les japonais amricains dans des camps, ressemblant niveau architecture  Auschwitz... ils ont balanc la bombe atomique (vas t'on leurs reprochs ?)

Les 2 camps sinon ont recruts les savants nazis, enfate techniquement on pourrais dire que c'est les nazis qui sont aller sur la lune pas les riquains  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> ils ont balanc la bombe atomique


Il faudrait tre un peu plus prcis, les USA ont utilis 2 armes atomique de technologie diffrentes sur une population civil, d'un pays qui voulait se rendre sous condition.
C'tait un test en condition rel sur une population civil de 2 nouvelles armes.
C'tait du terrorisme car le Japon voulait se rendre avant la premire bombe atomique, mais les USA voulaient forcer  ce que le Japon se rende sans condition.




> Pour les amricains, tu parle de quelles crimes ?


Vous avez dj vu des photos de libration de camps ?
Les prisonniers taient malade et mal aliment.
Cette situation n'tait pas propre qu'aux camps, les amricains ont tellement bombard l'Allemagne, que toute la population mourrait de faim et les mdicaments n'arrivaient pas.

Bon vous allez me dire que c'est une stratgie normal dans une guerre.
 l'cole on nous parlait de la cruaut des camps allemands, que les prisonniers taient mal nourri, etc.
Mais quelque part ce sont les amricains qui ont coup lapprovisionnement en mdicament et en nourriture et du coup il y a eu des pidmies dans les camps et beaucoup de mort.
Il me semble que le principe d'un camp de concentration c'est de faire travailler les prisonniers.
Pour pouvoir travailler il faut tre bien nourris et bien soign.

Bon aprs faudrait voir plus prcisment, peut tre que dans certaines rgions le ravitaillement fonctionnait encore jusqu' la fin.

----------


## sebbod

> Les gens sont globalement stupides, ok.
> Les rseaux sociaux amplifient ce type de phnomne, clairement.
> 
> Mais ce gars est compltement la source du problme. Le gars fait son beurre sur la diffusion de fausses informations, donc en pariant sur la stupidit des gens, et joue au mec choqu quand cette mme stupidit lui revient dans la gueule. Dsol mon gars, quand tu mises sur la connerie, a ne peut pas donner quelque chose de bien. Ces gars l devraient tre poursuivis en justice.


+1




> En France on a pareil, avec des gens qui pensent que les infos du Gorafi sont vrifiques. S'ils sont cons, c'est pas la faute au Gorafi.
> 
> Mais oui, on devrait interdire l'humour et mettre les humoristes en prison, parce que certains ne le comprennent pas 
> 
> Et puis qand on voit comment nous parle Obama, je sui bien content que Trump nous en dbarasse !!!


-1

@Jarodd ^^ : on ne doit pas avoir la mme dfinition de l'humour car pour moi lancer de fausse rumeur n'a rien  voir avec l'humour. Je trouve cela trs malsain c'est comme dans une cours de rcration de maternel o un enfant va balancer des conneries sur un autre et que tous les enfants vont rpter cette btise sans vrifier si elle vrai ou pas. L aussi il faut expliquer  l'enfant qui lance de fausse rumeur sur ces camarades que ce n'est pas un jeu qu'il y a (ou peut y avoir) des consquences graves...

Entre une personne qui raconte n'importe quoi et une autre qui est nave qu'elle est la plus intelligent des 2 ?
Vous avez 2 heures  ::mouarf:: 

Voici une rgle de vie que certain ferais bien de suivre pour que l'humanit redresse un peu la barre de la connerie -> "Ne fait pas autre ce que tu n'aimerais pas que l'on te fasse"

Personnellement je trouve que ce mec est un commercial de la plus pire espce, il arrive  faire passer ses ides fausses  travers le peuple et retourne ensuite a  son avantage en disant que c'est le peuple qui est bte a me donne envie de vomir  ::weird:: 

NB : je ne connais pas "Gorafi", dans google premier lien je peux lire "Toute l'information selon des sources contradictoires" dj sa pose le cadre ensuite j'ai regard un peu leur site, effectivement c'est de l'humour mais c'est vident. C'est pas comme dire "qu'une personne a reu 3500 $ pour manifester" car dans ce cas que ce soit vrai ou faux dans les 2 cas c'est pas drle.

----------


## Zirak

> j'ai regard un peu leur site, effectivement c'est de l'humour mais *c'est vident*.


Bah apparemment pas pour tout le monde... ^^

Ca m'arrive de trainer sur Facebook, et le Gorafi fait parti des groupes / sites / etc que je suis, et pratiquement  chaque news, tu as des gens qui ne connaissent pas (mais qui ont vu la publication passer via le mur d'une de leur connaissance, qui elle connait et qui a aim / comment), qui s'insurgent contre le contenu de l'article, (et donc en gnral contre le gouvernement), car ils pensent que ce qui est dit est vrai.

Et typiquement, c'est le genre de cas o c'est plus tendancieux, est-ce que Facebook dcrtera que le Gorafi n'est pas un site fiable, et baissera ses revenus publicitaires,  cause de personnes qui gobent tout ?

(D'ailleurs pour l'anecdote, c'est dj arriv que des politiciens reprennent des arguments du Gorafi pour dfendre leur point de vue, pensant qu'il s'agissait d'une vraie information, je pense notamment  Christine Boutin, qui doit tre le cas le plus connu).


On peut dire ce que l'on veut des mdias, et des sites qui diffusent des fausses infos, et oui clairement, ce Paul machin est un $^, mais il ne faut pas se voiler les yeux, y'a quand mme une partie de la population sensiblement "idiote / nave / etc", je ne sais pas quel terme employer.

----------


## AstOz

Le problme majeur des rseaux sociaux c'est que l'effet "cours de rcration".
C'est un peu comme le mec qui disait qu'il y avait un code pour avoir des pokmons ultra secret ou voir Lara Croft  poil.
L o a ne s'oprait sur maximum une cinquantaine d'enfants, aujourd'hui s'opre sur des milliers et entraine une vraie dsinformation  un niveau plus gnral que a soit politique ou non.

Ce que souhaite Google ou Facebook c'est justement de bloquer cette dsinformation, dsormais ils sont des vraies acteurs dans le mdia d'actualits.

Imaginons un exemple o 5 sites posteraient des informations sur le fait que l'cologie n'est pas vrai etc ...
Je pense que ceci devrait tre bloqu au mme titre que les sites qui essayent de vendre un produit pour "perdre 28 KG en 7 jours grce  un remde de grand-mre".

Les fausses informations sont du spams.

----------


## heiwa

Ils veulent censurer les sites de r-informations pour qu'on reste aussi con qu'avant...

----------


## TallyHo

> Imaginons un exemple o 5 sites posteraient des informations sur le fait que l'cologie n'est pas vrai etc ...
> Je pense que ceci devrait tre bloqu au mme titre que les sites qui essayent de vendre un produit pour "perdre 28 KG en 7 jours grce  un remde de grand-mre".


Et tu vas les bloquer au nom de quoi ? De la toute puissance divine de GG ou FB qui s'rigeront en juges ? La solution me semble bien pire... Mme si il y a des arnaques en ligne, je ne crois pas que ce soit trs bon de dvier vers la validation par la masse (qui n'a pas toujours raison) ou l'autoritarisme. Et qu'en sera t'il des produits inconnus jusque l ou des news exclusives ? Comment tu vas les "juger" vu qu'ils n'auront pas encore de retour, de mdiatisation, de backlinks, etc... ?

----------


## yann84

Tailler en pice sa clientle !?!
Et pourquoi ne serait-ce pas une grosse "esbroufe" de sa part ....?
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## AstOz

> Et tu vas les bloquer au nom de quoi ? De la toute puissance divine de GG ou FB qui s'rigeront en juges ? La solution me semble bien pire... Mme si il y a des arnaques en ligne, je ne crois pas que ce soit trs bon de dvier vers la validation par la masse (qui n'a pas toujours raison) ou l'autoritarisme. Et qu'en sera t'il des produits inconnus jusque l ou des news exclusives ? Comment tu vas les "juger" vu qu'ils n'auront pas encore de retour, de mdiatisation, de backlinks, etc... ?


Il est trs simple de vrifier une information.
Tu trouves le journaliste qui a post l'information, lui doit fournir une explication sur son information parfois mme ses sources.
Tout comme en info, si un mec se pointait devant moi en me proposant une solution qui me protgerait de n'importe quelle attaque informatique, je ne le croirai pas sur parole, je lui demanderai des dtails, des rfrences.
Il faut peut-tre un peu arrter de voir ces groupes comme des dmons, pas qu'ils soient tout blanc, mais a ne justifie pas tout.

De plus, si tu n'as pas envie de censure sur l'information, tu as toujours d'autres moyens de t'informer, ils ne restent que des outils.

Et honntement, si je devais choisir pour un utilisateur lambda entre de la censure d'une information ou un grande possibilit de fausses informations, je prfre la censure.
Je vois a comme de la scurit informatique, tu ne prendras pas le risque de faire entrer un possible logiciel malveillant sur un PC, tu prfre le bloquer en amont.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et honntement, si je devais choisir pour un utilisateur lambda entre de la censure d'une information ou un grande possibilit de fausses informations, je prfre la censure.
> Je vois a comme de la scurit informatique, tu ne prendras pas le risque de faire entrer un possible logiciel malveillant sur un PC, tu prfre le bloquer en amont.


La mtaphore ne fonctionne pas.
Une fausse news n'a rien a voir avec un logiciel malveillant.
Aucune analogie peut tre fait.
Une fausse news ne va pas corrompre ton systme.

Vous voulez une dictature.
Il y aura donc un ministre de la propagande, qui aura le pouvoir de censurer des articles sur internet sous prtexte qu'ils les jugent faux.
Quand c'est la Core du Nord qui le fait l a ne va pas, mais en Occident ce serait du progrs.

C'est mieux de dire aux gens "fait attention la plupart des articles sont faux, donc mfiez vous" que de dire "tous les messages ont t valid par le ministre de la propagande, vous pouvez tout croire".

Il y a normment de mensonges dans la presse traditionnelle.
Ils sont les premiers  dire n'importe quoi.

Je raconte mal, mais un jour il y en a une qui a dit "je vais dire de la merde, regarde comme tout les mdias du monde vont le rpter", elle a arriv elle a dit "Regardez cette tude scientifique qui prouve que le chocolat aide  perdre de la masse corporelle" et voil.
Partout il y a eu un article "le chocolat fait maigrir" et ben non !

===========
Ils cherchent une excuse pour fermer les sites qui ne pensent pas comme eux.
Ils veulent que le peuple n'ait accs qu' la propagande, ils ont perdu du contrle et ils n'aiment pas a.

Ces news  propos de fausses news arrivent juste aprs llection de Trump.
Ils sont frustr que malgr le fait que 96% des mdias soit compltement anti trump il a quand mme gagn.

----------


## AstOz

L'analogie peut tre faite, je ne parle pas d'un virus qui dtruirait un PC mais d'un petit spyware, quelque chose comme a.
Une importante quantit de spyware mettrait  mal un PC, comme une importante quantit de fausses informations mettrait un mal un humain.

L, on ne parle pas d'un tat mais d'une entreprise qui offre un outil, tu es libre ou non de l'utiliser.
J'aime pas Facebook et sa politique, j'ai choisi de ne pas tre sur facebook.

Rien ne tempche de choisir des alternatives.
Je serais parfaitement contre si ce choix provenait d'un tat.

Le problme de la fausse information, c'est qu'elle essaye d'attirer le plus un utilisateur pour montiser un maximum sa visite, d'o le parallle avec le spam "pour maigrir".
Faire une information suffisamment convaincante pour tre cru peut tre relguer  grande chelle et participer  la dsinformation totale. (Le bug de l'an 2000 est presque un cas d'cole)

Je prfre quelqu'un qui ne sera pas renseign sur un sujet et qui va chercher  se renseigner sur des sites fiables que quelqu'un qu'on a gav de fausses informations et qui va rester sur ses acquis.

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu trouves le journaliste qui a post l'information, lui doit fournir une explication sur son information parfois mme ses sources.


Oui bien sur... GG et FB vont demander des comptes aux journalistes qui devront "balancer" alors que mme le droit europen et anglosaxon sont protecteurs  ce niveau l... De mieux en mieux...




> De plus, si tu n'as pas envie de censure sur l'information, tu as toujours d'autres moyens de t'informer, ils ne restent que des outils.


Moyens qui seront de plus en plus limits avec le raisonnement que tu tiens puisque les gens donneront plus de caution  une entreprise prive arbitraire qui ne verra que son intrt, plutt qu'au bon sens, au dbat d'ides et au droit.




> Et honntement, si je devais choisir pour un utilisateur lambda entre de la censure d'une information ou un grande possibilit de fausses informations, je prfre la censure.


Qu'est ce qu'on peut rpondre  a ? A part ironiser en te disant de vivre en Core... Je ne voudrais pas t'accabler mais tu te rends compte au moins que tu viens de renier les droits de l'homme, la libert d'expression et la justice en un seul message ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Le problme de la fausse information, c'est qu'elle essaye d'attirer le plus un utilisateur pour montiser un maximum sa visite, d'o le parallle avec le spam "pour maigrir".


C'est ce qu'on appelle de la publicit parfois car certains utilisent le bad buzz pour faire parler d'eux... La solution n'est pas dans l'interdiction mais l'explication et la sensibilisation car interdire n'a jamais fait stopper un phnomne. Tu auras beau interdire de rouler  plus de 130 sur autoroute, tu en as qui rouleront  200. Et tu pourras lui enlever le permis, certains recommenceront sans le permis. Alors on fait quoi ? On interdit les voitures ?

----------


## AstOz

Tu ne peux pas croire un journaliste sur parole, il est oblig de justifier son propos, c'est de l que vient sa crdibilit  mes yeux s'il ne fait pas parti d'un site de confiance.

Au passage, il reste des sites d'information dont leur but n'est pas spcialement lucratif, Wikipedia, Mediapart, etc
D'autres sites s'occupent de vrifier les informations, je me rappelle de HoaxBuster  l'poque c'tait un site de rfrence dans la vrification des informations.


La dsinformation entraine l'ignorance.
Quand je vois de plus en plus de climato-sceptiques je m'inquite, surtout quand je lis que "c'est pas si grave que a, il y a un gnie de 11 ans qui a trouv un moyen de nettoyer tous les ocans  moindre couts".
Il faut voir o a mne  l'chelle d'un pays voir mme du monde.

Je suis un fervent dfenseur de la libert d'expression, la question n'est pas l, le cas actuel ne parle que des fausses informations et non de censurer des informations vraies.

Les sites de fausses informations "vendent" un produit dont ils savent qu'il est dfaillant, c'est de l'abus de confiance.
Tout comme un vendeur en boutique qui te vendrait un aspirateur dfaillant par exemple.

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu ne peux pas croire un journaliste sur parole, il est oblig de justifier son propos, c'est de l que vient sa crdibilit  mes yeux s'il ne fait pas parti d'un site de confiance.


Comment dfinis tu un site de confiance ? Parce que GG te le dit ? Parce que c'est un site connu ? Demain je peux avoir un blog personnel o je dveloppe une thorie qui va te sembler farfelue et tu vas me signaler. Sauf que l'avenir me donne raison ensuite. On fait quoi une fois que je serais blacklist ?




> La dsinformation entraine l'ignorance.


Exact et c'est justement pour a qu'il ne faut pas censurer et permettre le dbat d'ides.




> Je suis un fervent dfenseur de la libert d'expression, la question n'est pas l, le cas actuel ne parle que des fausses informations et non de censurer des informations vraies.


Et tu ne sauras jamais si l'info est vraie si tu agis de manire arbitraire... Sinon on reste dans le systme mdiatico-politique mafieux qui nous a vendu qu'Hillary allait gagner ou que a allait tre une promenade de sant pour Jupp, pour prendre des exemples rcents.

----------


## goomazio

> Le problme de la fausse information, c'est qu'elle essaye d'attirer le plus un utilisateur pour montiser un maximum sa visite, d'o le parallle avec le spam "pour maigrir".
> Faire une information suffisamment convaincante pour tre cru peut tre relguer  grande chelle et participer  la dsinformation totale. (Le bug de l'an 2000 est presque un cas d'cole)


Il faut diffrencier, parce que je ne suis pas d'accord si vous parlez de Nordpress et de LeGorafi. Ces deux derniers font de l'humour, de l'ironie. Ils font des sous mais ce ne sont pas les crdules qui lisent ces informations et donc rapportent de l'argent  leurs auteurs (s'ils en gagne...). On ne le dira pas assez, ce genre d'auteur aide  ce que les gens remettent en question ce qu'ils entendent ou, en tout cas, montrent  quel point les gens sont capables de ne pas se poser les bonnes questions.





> L, on ne parle pas d'un tat mais d'une entreprise qui offre un outil, tu es libre ou non de l'utiliser.
> J'aime pas Facebook et sa politique, j'ai choisi de ne pas tre sur facebook.
> 
> Rien ne tempche de choisir des alternatives.
> Je serais parfaitement contre si ce choix provenait d'un tat.


Vous avez raison mais vous oubliez une chose plutt importante. On n'est pas oblig de les utiliser mais ils ont de grandes qualits, pour le moment. Nordpress aurait-il pu gagner la visibilit qu'il a aujourd'hui sans Facebook ? J'en doute. 


De toute manire, il est conseill aux clients de critiquer le produit. Les entreprises ne peuvent pas rpondre  tous les besoins mais a ne cote rien au client de demander. Aprs, si les inconvnients du produit ne sont pas assez contraignants que pour que plus personne ne veuille "acheter"... Les gens veulent qu'on filtre les infos, s'en fiche, ne ralisent pas toutes les implications, ne sauraient pas se passer de facebook mme si a devenait payant (ah non, a j'en doute, en fait)...

----------


## micka132

> Je suis un fervent dfenseur de la libert d'expression, la question n'est pas l, le cas actuel ne parle que des fausses informations et non de censurer des informations vraies.


Que le monde serait simple s'il tait binaire...Tout serait marqu FAUX ou VRAI!
Malheureusement ce n'est pas le cas, alors tu te mens  toi mme si tu crois dur comme fer les deux ides de ta phrase, ou alors tu ne comprends pas ce que tu dis.

----------


## Iradrille

> Il est trs simple de vrifier une information.


???
Les amricains ont marchs sur la Lune ? Ou c'est un mensonge d'tat pour donner l'impression d'un avantage technologique dans un contexte tendu (guerre froide) ?
Honntement, je ne doute pas qu'ils y soient alls, mais comment le prouver ? Tous les journaux le disent ? Ils disent peut tre tous des conneries ?
A moins d'tre tmoin, tu dois faire confiance  quelqu'un. A partir du moment o tu fais confiance  quelqu'un, tu ne prouves rien.




> Tu trouves le journaliste qui a post l'information, lui doit fournir une explication sur son information parfois mme ses sources.


Protection de l'anonymat des sources ? Comment savoir que les sources sont fiables ? Comment savoir que le journaliste te donne les bonnes sources, et pas simplement un de ses amis qui validera son histoire ?




> Et honntement, si je devais choisir pour un utilisateur lambda entre de la censure d'une information ou un grande possibilit de fausses informations, je prfre la censure.


La censure n'est jamais la bonne solution. Il y a trop de drives possibles.
Tu fais confiance  un petit groupe de personnes pour t'informer; si un jour ils dcident de te mentir pour leur profit personnel, tu ne pourras pas vrifier ailleurs, vu qu'il n'y a pas d'ailleurs.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Les amricains ont marchs sur la Lune ? Ou c'est un mensonge d'tat pour donner l'impression d'un avantage technologique dans un contexte tendu (guerre froide) ?
> Honntement, je ne doute pas qu'ils y soient alls, mais comment le prouver ? Tous les journaux le disent ? Ils disent peut tre tous des conneries ?
> A moins d'tre tmoin, tu dois faire confiance  quelqu'un. A partir du moment o tu fais confiance  quelqu'un, tu ne prouves rien.


La majorit des pays actuels ont des tlescopes assez puissants pour pouvoir voir les traces qu'on laiss les amricains j'imagine.
Et plus simple encore, ils ont laiss des miroirs pour pouvoir calcul la distance terre-lune avec un laser. Sa c'est facilement vrifiable, suffit dtre bon en astronomie et d'acheter un laser puissant (sa sachte facilement pour un particulier qui as un peu d'argent)

Et puis un mensonge d'une tels ampleur impliquerais beaucoup trop de personne pour garder un tels secret, ce qui est donc peu envisageable.




> Vous avez dj vu des photos de libration de camps ?
> Les prisonniers taient malade et mal aliment.
> Cette situation n'tait pas propre qu'aux camps, les amricains ont tellement bombard l'Allemagne, que toute la population mourrait de faim et les mdicaments n'arrivaient pas.
> 
> Bon vous allez me dire que c'est une stratgie normal dans une guerre.
>  l'cole on nous parlait de la cruaut des camps allemands, que les prisonniers taient mal nourri, etc.
> Mais quelque part ce sont les amricains qui ont coup lapprovisionnement en mdicament et en nourriture et du coup il y a eu des pidmies dans les camps et beaucoup de mort.
> Il me semble que le principe d'un camp de concentration c'est de faire travailler les prisonniers.
> Pour pouvoir travailler il faut tre bien nourris et bien soign.
> ...


Sa sappelle la guerre. Dans une guerre y'a forcment des dommages collatraux et des morts, on peu pas juste tuer "les mchants" et pargner "les gentils". Les bombardements des villes allemandes avec les bombes incendiaires jappelle cela une stratgie pour dtruire les usines ennemies, pas un crime de guerre.
Et inversement personne n'a jug les nazis pour les V2 sur Londre, c'est pas un crime mais la guerre. ils ont t juger pour gnocides et l'exterminations des prisonniers.




> Il me semble que le principe d'un camp de concentration c'est de faire travailler les prisonniers.


Non, les camps de travaux chez les nazis c'tais de te faire travailler jusqu puisement, sa faisait une bouche en moins  nourrir et puis de toute faon ils avait tellement de prisonnier qu'un de plus ou de moins sa changeait pas grand chose.

----------


## TallyHo

> Et puis un mensonge d'une tels ampleur impliquerais beaucoup trop de personne pour garder un tels secret, ce qui est donc peu envisageable.


Je ne conteste pas la lune mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'un secret d'ampleur ne peut pas tre possible, regarde JFK... Mme dans les conflits actuels, qui peut dire avec certitude ce qui se trame derrire a ? On sait trs bien que la version officielle vaut ce qu'elle vaut dans l'intrt de celui qui la communique (des 2 cts du conflit d'ailleurs). Et pour revenir au sujet, c'est d'ailleurs bien pour a qu'il ne faut pas plaider pour la censure sinon on aurait plus qu'une version officielle  ne pas contester et c'est tout. Dj que ce n'est pas glorieux car on a des lois liberticides  ce niveau l alors si on en rajoute une couche de nous-mme...

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Facebook dvoile ses plans pour lutter contre les fausses actualits*
*lentreprise assure prendre le problme au srieux*

Aprs llection  surprise  de Donald Trump, Facebook a t accus davoir influenc les campagnes prsidentielles des tats-Unis avec les fausses actualits et, au passage, donn un coup de pouce au candidat rpublicain, lui permettant daccder  la Maison-Blanche. Si Mark Zuckerberg a dabord trouv cette ide ridicule, le PDG de Facebook a fini par exposer son plan de lutte contre les fausses actualits, pour ne pas donner limpression de ne pas prendre le problme au srieux.

Facebook a dj un systme en place qui permet aux utilisateurs de signaler de fausses publications. Mais pour le cas du phnomne des fausses actualits, Mark Zuckerberg estime que le problme est  plus complexe,  la fois techniquement et philosophiquement .  Nous devons veiller  ne pas dcourager le partage d'opinions ou restreindre par erreur le contenu lgitime , dit-il. Le numro un des rseaux sociaux travaille donc pour une dtection plus efficace des fausses actualits. Comme lexplique son PDG sur son profil Facebook, la chose la plus importante que lentreprise puisse faire est d'amliorer sa capacit  classer la dsinformation. Facebook explore donc la possibilit de mettre en place un systme pour dtecter automatiquement les fausses actualits avant quelles soient signales par les utilisateurs.

Facebook veut galement compter sur sa communaut et des parties tierces de confiance pour rsoudre ce problme. Pour cela, lentreprise veut rendre beaucoup plus facile pour ses utilisateurs de signaler des histoires comme fausses pour laider  identifier plus rapidement la dsinformation, et pnaliser ces articles afin de limiter leur propagation. Facebook compte galement sur des organisations spcialises pour vrifier les faits dans les articles signals, afin de sassurer de ne pas classer  tort une actualit comme tant fausse.

Entre autres options explores pour lutter contre les fausses actualits, la firme de Mark Zuckerberg envisage aussi dtiqueter les actualits qui seront confirmes comme tant fausses pour avertir les utilisateurs qui les lisent ou les partagent.

Les fausses actualits tant principalement motives par le gain financier, le numro un des rseaux sociaux compte galement prendre des mesures pour rendre moins rentable cette pratique. Il rappelle dailleurs quil a annonc une mise  jour de sa politique publicitaire, dans le but de bannir les sites rapportant de fausses actualits de son rseau publicitaire.

Mark Zuckerberg a publi ces dtails pour assurer  la communaut que la socit est dtermine  corriger le problme. Il prcise toutefois que si ces ides sont intressantes,  certaines [dentre elles] fonctionneront bien, et d'autres pas .

Source : Mark Zuckerberg

----------


## seikida

Je pense qu'il n'y a qu'une seule solution :

- soit creer son propre fil d'actualite (donc avoir des employes journaliste) et dire que tous ce qui n'est pas dans ce fil d'actualite est potentiellement du mito
- soit creer un fil d'actualite payant pour ce qui veulent y mettre des news, et dire que tous ce qui n'est pas dans ce fil d'actualite est potentiellement du mito. Ainsi il y aura plus de control, car les personnes qui aiment repandre de fausses rumeurs ne voudront pas payes. Et si elles payent mais repandent quand meme de fausse rumeur Facebook sera capable de les bannir a vie du fil d'actualite (banissement par exemple de tous les utilisateurs utilisant cette carte de credit).

Sans ces 2 methodes, je vois pas comment ils peuvent faire. Par exemple n'importe qui peut retoucher une photo bien propre et balancer une news: "Arnold Schwarzenegger" est mort (par exemple) alors qu'il est tout simplement partie en vacance loin des gens quelque jours pour avoir la paix (et rester en famille ... il ca fait du bien parfois).

Question: est ce que sur FB il est interdit de balancer de fausse rumeur de ce genre (avec photo retouche et tout) ? (je ne crois pas que ce soit interdit ...)

----------


## Grogro

> Comment dfinis tu un site de confiance ? Parce que GG te le dit ? Parce que c'est un site connu ?


Parce que Maman tat le dit et parce que le dit site touche des millions de subventions chaque anne. Faut suivre.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Arno_94

Bonjour  tous et toutes,

J'ai vu ce week-end, dans un nime reportage sur les lections US, qu'un gars estimait qu' lui tout seul, il avait fait lire D. Trump uniquement parce qu'il balanait de fausses news.

Donc, certes, certain(e)s ont pu se laisser prendre et cela a pu affecter leur envie de vote mais n'oublions pas que lorsque J. Chirac est devenu prsident, toute la France pointait du doigt Canal + et les guignols, qui auraient influencs le vote des franais. O est la diffrence ?

Cela dit, moi qui vient d'un petit village du Pas de Calais, je peux vous assurer que, quand j'tais enfant, j'entendais des adultes (femmes pour le coup) dire des choses comme : "Ah non, moi je ne vote pas pour XXX, il me dgote, il est moche. Je prfre YYY, il est beau et il parle bien."

Bref, des gens qui votent sans savoir exactement ce qu'ils font, je ne pense pas qu'on le doive  Internet. Mais Internet nous permet de mieux le remarquer.

----------


## Ryu2000

Internet permet surtout d'avoir un autre point de vue.
Il est assez facile pour une personnalit de se faire black-lister des mdias officielles, ds qu'il fait un pas de travers.

Sur internet tout le monde peut avoir le droit  la parole et certains sont suivi.
Il y a missions sur internet qui font plus d'audience que certaines missions  la TV.

C'est triste que la TV et les mdias soient devenu comme a.
Il parait que dans les annes 80 il y avait encore des vrais dbats  la TV...

----------


## Grogro

> Cela dit, moi qui vient d'un petit village du Pas de Calais, je peux vous assurer que, quand j'tais enfant, j'entendais des adultes (femmes pour le coup) dire des choses comme : "Ah non, moi je ne vote pas pour XXX, il me dgote, il est moche. Je prfre YYY, il est beau et il parle bien."


Ca s'appelle l'effet de halo et c'est un biais cognitif trs tudi en neurosciences. Tu as aussi un effet halo inverse quand tu fais partie d'un groupe de personne au sein duquel certains interlocuteurs sont diaboliss (typiquement : Chavez ou Poutine en occident). La dfiance croissante envers les "experts", la mdecine conventionnelle, et les journalistes institutionnels est un phnomne mergent qu'on pourrait peut-tre dcrire comme tant une forme alternative d'effet halo invers. 

Dfinition : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halo_effect
Illustration : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Fox_effect

Choix rationnel vous avez dit ? Il faut tre conomiste (ou journaliste) pour croire encore  ces salades.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google se prparerait  supprimer la section  Dans lactualit  des rsultats retourns aprs une recherche, * 
*dans son combat contre les fausses actualits  * 

Suite aux critiques relatives aux fausses actualits sur sa plateforme, Google a dsormais lintention de retirer dans les semaines  venir la section  Dans lactualit  qui apparat en haut des rsultats des recherches effectues sur ordinateur. Cest en tout cas ce que confie une source familire du sujet au Business Insider.

Elle a ajout que cette section sera remplace par une version carrousel de   la une  semblable  celle qui est actuellement disponible sur mobile. Il faut rappeler par exemple que cest dans la version amricaine de cette rubrique ( In the news  en l'occurrence) que sont apparues certaines actualits factices comme celle qui donnait Donald Trump comme vainqueur des lections populaires.  


Google n'a pas toujours inclus les fausses actualits dans sa section  Dans lactualit . Le numro un de la recherche ny intgrait que des sources de mdias traditionnels lgitimes qui avaient t au pralable examines par ses soins (comme le New York Times, la BBC ou le Washington Post). Toutefois, en octobre 2014, Google a dcid dajouter de plus en plus de sources dans cette section dans loptique de permettre  une  diversit de voix  de diffuser des actualits aux utilisateurs. Ces voix comprennent donc dsormais des billets de blog, voire mme des messages dans des forums spcialiss.

 Nous travaillons toujours pour donner  nos utilisateurs la meilleure rponse possible  leurs requtes , avait alors dclar Google.  Cela pourrait se prsenter sous la forme d'une vido, d'un communiqu de presse, d'un billet de blog, d'une photo, d'un message dans les mdias sociaux ou d'un article de presse . 

Deux ans plus tard, l'inclusion de ce type de contenu est revenue hanter Google  telle enseigne que lentreprise a dcid de dclarer la guerre aux actualits factices. Google veut compltement radiquer les actualits factices comme lexpliquait son PDG Sundar Pichai dans une interview avec la BBC :  dans notre perspective, il ne doit pas y avoir de situations o les actualits factices se rpandent, donc nous allons faire pour le mieux . Et de prciser que  les actualits factices en tant quensemble peuvent reprsenter un gros problme .

En dcidant de remplacer la catgorie  Dans lactualit  par   la une , Google ne laisse plus la possibilit de parler dactualit factice. Cependant, cela ne va rsoudre quune infime partie du problme puisquil va falloir galement contrler les sources si le leader de la recherche ne veut pas se retrouver en train de diffuser des informations qui ne sont pas avres. Mais dans ce cas, comment cela pourrait-il se passer pour valider ce qui peut tre diffus ou non ? Une quipe ddie ? Un algorithme ? Un mix des deux ? Quel sera le dlai pour valider une publication ? Et la place de son label fact-check en sera-t-elle affecte ?    

Source : BBC (interview PDG Google), Business Insider, Search Engine Land

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Google propose le label "Fact Check" sur Google News pour aisment identifier les articles vrifiant des faits, que pensez-vous de cette initiative ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le numro un de la recherche ny intgrait que des sources de mdias traditionnels lgitimes qui avaient t au pralable examins par ses soins (comme le New York Times, la BBC ou le Washington Post).


Ce sera de plus en plus difficile d'avoir accs  des mdias alternatifs.

----------


## pierre-y

> Le numro un de la recherche ny intgrait que des sources de mdias traditionnels lgitimes qui avaient t au pralable examins par ses soins (comme le New York Times, la BBC ou le Washington Post).


C'est assez pathtique de lire a alors que c'est justement ces media traditionnels et lgitime qui ont chercher a volontairement orienter les votes amricains et que donc ils ont fait de la fausse informations par omissions le plus souvent.

----------


## Grogro

Si les mdias traditionnels prennent conscience de leur propre faillite, ils faut apprendre aux journalistes ET aux citoyens des bases d'hygine intellectuelle :

- La source de chaque information nouvelle doit tre systmatiquement mentionne, y compris les images,
- Un article sans rfrences est un article qui n'existe pas. C'est valable pour un article scientifique, c'est valable pour un article de Wikipdia, il n'y a pas de raison que cela ne soit pas valable pour un article de presse,
- Le titre d'un article doit reflter le plus exactement possible son contenu,
- S'interroger systmatiquement sur QUI parle, au nom de QUI, pour quels intrts, qui est propritaire de l'information.
- Chaque information doit tre recoupe par plusieurs sources d'information indpendantes,
- La propagande, le mensonge mdiatique, la manipulation intellectuelle, rien de tout a n'est spcifique aux rgimes des "Mchants". La manipulation n'a pas d'tiquette politique.
- 50 millions de personnes peuvent avoir tort, contrairement  ce que veut la propagande librale : ce qui merge du bas n'est pas forcment plus juste que ce qui merge du haut.

----------


## micka132

> Si les mdias traditionnels prennent conscience de leur propre faillite, ils faut apprendre aux journalistes ET aux citoyens des bases d'hygine intellectuelle :


C'est pas compliqu, la plupart des articles (en France) sont un quasi copi de l'AFP, c'est pour ca que tu as toujours les mme actus qui tournent en boucle ce qui donne un plus lgitime aux infos, puisque tout le monde le dit !
En mme temps comment faire autrement quand la plupart des gens sont scotchs  leurs smartphones et qu'il faut tout savoir dans l'immdiat? Ben tu fais plus du journalisme, tu fais du direct...

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Chine : les fausses actualits donnent une raison de plus de renforcer le contrle de linternet*
*Pkin suggre une cyber gouvernance plus rigide*

Du 16 au 18 novembre, la ville de Wuzhen a abrit la troisime dition de la confrence mondiale sur Internet (WIC) en Chine, qui a vu la participation des autorits chinoises et des entreprises comme Facebook, IBM Corp ou encore Qualcomm Inc. 

La Chine a raffirm sa position en tant que leader du contrle de linternet et a appel les entreprises de technologie et autres pays  respecter sa position. Dans un court discours vido lors de la confrence, le prsident chinois Xi Jinping a appel au respect de la  souverainet cyberntique , cest--dire l'imposition de contrles gouvernementaux sur le cyberespace  l'intrieur des frontires chinoises. 

Les responsables chinois et des dirigeants d'entreprises locales ont galement pris la parole pour appeler  une cyber gouvernance plus rigide, estimant que le cyberespace est devenu dangereux et plus difficile  grer. Et  titre dexemple, ils ont tous index le phnomne de fausses actualits qui a explos pendant les campagnes prsidentielles des tats-Unis.

Pour Ren Xianling, le numro deux du _Cyberspace Administration of China (CAC)_, l'autorit suprme de l'internet en Chine, le contrle de linternet est une mesure efficace pour prvenir les dangers lis au cyberespace. Cest comme  installer des freins dans une voiture avant de conduire sur la route , dit-il. Si Facebook rflchit encore aux voies et moyens de lutter contre les fausses actualits, Ren Xianling recommande d'utiliser des systmes d'identification des internautes afin que ceux qui publient de fausses nouvelles et des rumeurs puissent tre identifis et punis.

Les grandes entreprises chinoises de technologie semblent galement saligner sur la position de Pkin vis--vis de linternet. Cest le cas par exemple du gant chinois de Tencent Holdings Ltd, qui a dvelopp l'application de rseau social la plus populaire en Chine, WeChat. Ma Huateng, le fondateur de lentreprise met galement en avant le rle des mdias sociaux dans l'lection de Donald Trump en affirmant que cela envoie un  signal   la communaut mondiale sur les dangers des fausses nouvelles. Ce qui donne une raison de plus pour limiter la libert de lutilisation de linternet en renforant les contrles gouvernementaux.

Source : Reuters

----------


## JackJnr

[cynisme]
C'te blague, c'est un article en avant premire du Gorafi bande de rigolos  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur en plastique

Ah, enfin on y vient. Il est ncessaire que les puissances mondiales enfin fassent le mnage d'Internet. Il y a trop de rigolos et petits plaisantins qui s'amusent, en publiant des fausses actualits, des sites complotistes, virus, logiciels libres, films pirates en streaming et autres crimes odieux en toute impunit. Leur place est derrire les barreaux ou dans la guillotine !

Il me semble normal que les puissances les plus soucieuses de l'intrt du citoyen, c'est--dire la Chine, la Russie, les Etats-Unis et la Core du Nord fassent un gouvernement  quatre. Et les rformes qui me paraissent tout  fait ncessaire sont les suivantes :
- Plus d'anonymat ou de pseudo. Chaque membre d'un forum ou rseau social devra apparatre avec son nom, prnom, tlphone, adresse et pays de rsidence visible par tous.
- Adresse IP attribue  vie  chaque citoyen afin de faciliter l'identification et reconnatre les usurpations.
- Chaque site devra avoir t explicitement autoris par le gouvernement avant d'tre visible par l'honnte citoyen.
- Chaque message post sur un forum devra avoir t valid par l'quipe du gouvernement ; si le message contient une dsinformation, une illgalit ou une mthode de pense contraire aux bonnes murs, le message ne sera pas du tout publi et l'auteur du message poursuivi en justice.

Grce  ses simples mesures, Internet redeviendra sain. On pourra passer notre temps  mettre  jour Windows 10 et en mme temps rechercher la recette de luf  la coque, payer puis visionner en streaming le dernier film  la mode, savoir pour qui voter  la prsidentielle 2017, ou acheter sur les sites des commerants honntes.

----------


## Marco46

> - Chaque site devra avoir t explicitement autoris par le gouvernement avant d'tre visible par l'honnte citoyen.


Ce qui est marrant c'est que tu crois troller mais c'tait rellement une proposition de ce cher Franois Fillon aux dbuts d'internet  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Ce qui est marrant c'est que tu crois troller mais c'tait rellement une proposition de ce cher Franois Fillon aux dbuts d'internet


Et puis c'est surtout dj en cours ou partiellement en cours dans plusieurs pays. ^^

Mais j'avoue que c'est un des rares trolls de Fleur en plastique o j'ai mis +1, tellement c'est proche de la vrit.

----------


## Grogro

Il me semble justement que Fillon, qui avait consacr ses 5 annes de premier ministre  exciter la phobie d'internet auprs de la mnagre de plus de 50 ans intoxique  TF1, voulait tendre le rle du CSA (politiquement contrl comme chacun sait, encore plus depuis que Sarko est pass par l) au web. Et qu'il rvait d'un organisme pour "approuver" un site web. Une certification qu'il imaginait facultative, mais il n'tait pas difficile d'extrapoler ensuite (prise en charge par les logiciels de contrle parental, pressions auprs des FAI).

Enfin depuis, Valls a fait depuis bien pire que la Hadopi ou la Loppsi. 

Maman tat, protge-moi de ce mchant web que je ne saurais voir !

----------


## Ryu2000

La Neutralit du Net risque d'en prendre un coup dans les annes  venir.
C'est dommage.

Des lois vont tre mis en place pour pouvoir facilement censurer des sites.

----------


## negstek

> Je sais que je risque de me faire plein d'ennemies avec ce que je vais dire mais...
> Est-ce que ce n'est pas dangereux de donner un pouvoir aussi important (choisir qui va diriger le pays)  des gens qui pourraient tre influencs par les opinions personnalits qui n'ont rien  voir avec la politique, et notamment lorsque ces opinions sont relats dans de faux articles (et donc donner du pouvoir  des personnes qui se contentent des "on dit" sans prendre le temps de vrifier la vracit des informations qu'on leur prsente).
> C'est aussi pertinent que de donner les commandes des armes nuclaires  Gad Elmaleh juste parce qu'on s'est bien marr  son dernier spectacle...
> 
> Enfin, c'est en supposant que ces articles ont rellement eu une influence (et malheureusement je crains que ce soit possible, mme si Facebook n'est pas forcment en tort (c'est avant tout ceux qui diffusent ces fausses informations qui sont  blmer, et  mon sens cela devrait tre pnalis (et c'est aussi valable pour les "vrais" journalistes qui diffusent des informations sans les vrifier (bon, l, on perd 90% des gros mdia... mais aprs je ne serais pas contre))).


Moi a m'intresse de lire l'avis de Mr Stallman que je trouve plein de bon sens. Il met en avant des arguments dont je n'avais pas connaissance  propos d'uber et contribue ainsi  amliorer ma vision du numrique et de sa porte dans notre monde contemporain. Aprs si tu t'en tamponne comme tu l'as si bien signal dans ton premier post, passe ton chemin et vite nous les posts inutiles.

----------


## NSKis

Je suis mme sr que le gouvernement chinois a de vrais ides novatrices pour la scurit du "web" comme une puce d'identification avec localisation GPS et micro intgr  installer dans les fesses de chaque citoyen, histoire de mieux vrifier ses faits et gestes, qui plus est avec une fonction permettant de grer son programme de rducation au sein d'un sympathique camp de vacance... La sonde servant  lire les penses "subversives" du citoyen rebelle sera disponible dans un 2me temps et sera implante de manire prioritaire sur les individus critiquant le rgime.     ::mrgreen::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Quand Facebook bloque le lien menant  l'extension  dtecteur de foutaises ,*
*aveu d'impuissance ou erreur manifeste face aux fausses actualits ? * 

Depuis quelques semaines dj, Facebook, Google et Twitter entre autres sont sur le banc des accuss quant au fait que leurs plateformes ont contribu  rpandre de fausses actualits. Si le phnomne de diffusion de fausses actualits en lui-mme nest pas nouveau, les entreprises technologiques se sont vues obliges de prendre trs vite des mesures  cause du fait que les voix les accusant davoir contribu  llection de Donald Trump se faisaient de plus en plus nombreuses.

Mme si Mark Zuckerberg, le PDG de Facebook, avait dabord affirm quil trouvait ridicule lide mme de voir Facebook avoir influenc le cours de llection  cause de cela, trs vite, son entreprise a dvoil ses plans pour lutter contre ce flau, ne manquant pas de dire combien elle prend ce problme au srieux.

Dans loptique de prouver  Mark Zuckerberg combien il se trompait lorsquil a expliqu que le problme des fausses actualits est  plus complexe,  la fois techniquement et philosophiquement . Daniel Sieradski, un journaliste indpendant de 37 ans, a propos une extension de navigateur permettant de vrifier la vracit dune actualit sur le rseau social. Comme lexplique le descriptif, B.S. Detector (dtecteur de foutaises) est  une rplique suite aux affirmations douteuses de Mark Zuckerberg selon lesquelles Facebook est incapable de s'attaquer substantiellement  la prolifration des fausses nouvelles sur sa plateforme. Extension  la fois disponible sur les navigateurs Chrome et Mozilla, B.S. Detector parcourt tous les liens dune page web donne pour chercher des rfrences  des sources non fiables en se basant sur une liste manuellement compile de domaines. Il fournit ensuite des avertissements visuels sur la prsence de liens douteux ou dune navigation sur des sites Web douteux .

Une fois install, B. S. Detector range par catgories les sites pour viter la polmique. Parmi les catgories figure  Fake News  dont les sources montent de toutes pices des histoires dans lintention de piger le public,  Satire  dont les sources fournissent un contenu  caractre humoristique sous forme de Fake News,  Hate Group  dont les sources font activement des propagandes discriminatoires (racistes, homophobes, etc.), Clickbait dont les sources ont pour objectif de gnrer des revenus marketing en suscitant les clics massifs par des titres sensationnels. Bien entendu, il ne sagit l que dune partie des catgories.  

Lorsque B. S. Detector tombe sur un article, il va donc parcourir les liens et le comparer  sa compilation de sites dactualit dune fiabilit douteuse. Cette liste est rgulirement mise  jour et les utilisateurs sont invits  participer en signalant des sites sur lesquels ils tombent qui figurent dans lune de ces catgories. Lorsquun utilisateur tombe sur un article qui figure dans lune de ces catgories, lextension va lui donner un avertissement explicite (par exemple  ce site nest pas une source fiable dactualit ) accompagn dune prcision  lintention de lutilisateur (comme  motif : thorie du complot ).

Pour Daniel Sieradski,  la prolifration de la dsinformation a srieusement rduit la capacit des gens  faire des choix en connaissance de cause quand il sagit de politique   ses yeux, il est donc fondamental de rtablir des filtres et des avertissements.     

Facebook, qui avait dabord bloqu sur sa plateforme le lien menant au dpt GitHub de lextension pour  des raisons de scurit , a fini par dbloquer le lien en prtendant avoir fait une erreur, exactement comme sy attendait Sieradski qui laisse supposer une certaine mfiance de la presse technologique sur la volont de Facebook lide de rgler le problme de la dsinformation.

Le crateur de lextension a expliqu au Guardian que selon lui  ce nest videmment pas pour des raisons de scurit, car lextension naffecte aucun paramtre de scurit. Cela naffecte pas lintgrit de Facebook, lextension ajoute seulement des lments HTML sur une page. Elle ne fait rien de malveillant Je pense que [Facebook] na pas du tout aim larticle de TechCrunch . Pour rappel, l'article de TechCrunch parlait d'un dploiement d'un nouvel outil par Facebook pour permettre de vite reprer les actualits factices avant de mettre  jour son article aprs avoir t contact par Sieradski et d'indiquer qu'il avait simplement oubli qu'il avait tlcharg l'outil B. S. Detector.

Quoiquil en soit, Facebook pourrait avoir emprunt le mme chemin ; certains utilisateurs ont commenc  voir Facebook leur demander leur avis sur la pertinence.des titres.


Le contexte actuel semble inviter les plateformes de rseautage social a prendre rapidement des mesures. En effet, le New York Times rapporte que les partisans du  Pizzagate  sont convaincus qu'Hillary Clinton utilise une pizzeria de Washington (le Comet Ping Pong) comme quartier gnral pour grer un rseau pdophile. Une thorie du complot qui a vite fait dtre rpandue sur internet, qui a pouss un homme  ouvrir le feu dans l'tablissement ce dimanche sans blesser personne. 

Pour James Alefantis, propritaire du Comet Ping Pong,  ce qui sest pass aujourdhui prouve que la propagation de thories du complot aussi fausses que dangereuses nest pas sans consquence. Jespre que ceux qui attisent ces flammes vont rflchir  ce qui sest pass et cesser de promouvoir de tels mensonges . 

 ::fleche::  dpt GitHub de B. S. Detector

Source : New York Times, B. S. Detector, The Guardian

----------


## micka132

> Pour James Alefantis, propritaire du Comet Ping Pong,  ce qui sest pass aujourdhui prouve que la propagation de thories du complot aussi fausses que dangereuses nest pas sans consquence. Jespre que ceux qui attisent ces flammes vont rflchir  ce qui sest pass et cesser de promouvoir de tels mensonges .


C'est pas faux. D'ailleurs les amricains en ont eu une belle de thorie du complot de la part du gouvernement Bush sur le gouvernement irakien et les armes de destruction massives.
Bilan, 500 000 morts ?
Jespre que ceux qui attisent les flammes vont rflchir... ::roll::

----------


## Iradrille

Vivement 2019 !



> Il y a 50 ans, l'Homme posait le pied sur la Lune.
> 
> "To what extent do you think it's a fake ?"

----------


## goomazio

> ce qui sest pass aujourdhui prouve que la propagation de thories du  complot aussi fausses que dangereuses nest pas sans consquence.


Et si cette thorie "du complot", qu'on peut plus justement qualifie de vaseuse, peut probable ou effrayante, tait vraie ? Qui serait prs  jurer qu'il n'existe pas de rseau pdocriminel gr depuis un lieu quelconque ? Ensuite, imaginer que ce soit une personne faisant partie des hautes sphres lies  des scandales peux thiques qui gre a n'est pas si loufoque. Ce qui est sur c'est que les "partisans" (la connotation pjorative de ce mot rentrera surement bientt dans le dictionnaire) n'ont ni Colin Powell (cf. ce qui est voqu deux posts plus haut) ni Manuel Valls comme portes paroles.

Soit, si cette thorie tait vraie, seule une victime ayant vu son bourreau et ce dernier lui-mme pourraient en tres sur, et encore... Comment un enfant peut-il faire clater la vrit sur la supercherie du 6 dcembre quand toute sa famille jure dur comme fer que Saint-Nicolas existe ?

----------


## icexplorer

Je vais peut-tre sortir hors-sujet (en fait pas tellement que a, mais bon) mais en ce qui me concerne il y a un truc qui me chiffone et c'est la faon dont l'affaire "pizzagate" est gre par les mdias justement.

J'ai lu un certain nombre d'articles prenant des partis diffrents : par exemple, l'article de 20 minutes pour qui cette affaire serait une invention de toutes pices, mais aussi l'article de vigilant citizen pour qui au contraire elle serait bel et bien rele. Rsultat ? Pour le 20 minutes "c'est faux" mais sans vraiment savoir pourquoi (c'est aussi le cas des autres articles sur lesquels je suis tomb), alors que sur l'article de vigilant citizen il y a normment d'lments troublants qui pour moi mriteraient qu'une agence gouvernementale s'y intresse. 

Mais non, on prfre dire qu'il s'agit de faux-articles, et de les assimiler  des torchons invents par des "conspirationnistes" (terme devenu trs pejoratif ces derniers temps-ci) qui gobent tout et n'importe quoi.

A ce rythme-l, d'ici quelques annes ds qu'un article ne servira pas les besoins des pouvoirs politiques en place, il sera considr comme "faux" et censur. 
La seule source d'information sera les "mdias traditionnels lgitimes".

Bizarrement, cela me rappelle l'affaire Snowden : avant qu'il ne fasse ses rvlations, ceux qui se doutaient de quelque chose taient plus ou moins considrs comme des "conspirationnistes".

----------


## Ryu2000

Le Pizzagate est une affaire qui touche des gens important et qui a t entendu par normment de monde (je crois que ce fut en en TT sur Twitter).
Pour faire oublier l'affaire, ils ont une stratgie assez agressive, puisque normment de mdias vont en parler en disant qu'il y a des fous conspirationniste qui croient n'importe quoi sans aucune preuve et que a n'a strictement aucun sens.

Je ne connais pas l'affaire, mais il faudrait voir qu'est-ce que ceux qu'on appellent "les conspirationnistes" ont trouv  la base.
Peut tre que c'est bas sur n'importe quoi et qu'ils voient de la pdophilie partout.
Ou peut tre qu'il y a rellement de quoi s'inquiter.

----------


## hotcryx

> Le Pizzagate est une affaire qui touche des gens important et qui a t entendu par normment de monde (je crois que ce fut en en TT sur Twitter).
> Pour faire oublier l'affaire, ils ont une stratgie assez agressive, puisque normment de mdias vont en parler en disant qu'il y a des fous conspirationniste qui croient n'importe quoi sans aucune preuve et que a n'a strictement aucun sens.
> 
> Je ne connais pas l'affaire, mais il faudrait voir qu'est-ce que ceux qu'on appellent "les conspirationnistes" ont trouv  la base.
> Peut tre que c'est bas sur n'importe quoi et qu'ils voient de la pdophilie partout.
> Ou peut tre qu'il y a rellement de quoi s'inquiter.


Enormement de zones d'ombres derrire ce pizzagate et spirit cooking.
Il y assez d'indices pour enquter mais a ne se fera pas dans ce monde, sous prtexte que a cote cher et que l'histoire n'est que pur mensonge de complotistes.
Ces gens l (criminels pdo-satanismes friqus) sont des intouchables, qu'ils crvent en enfer.

----------


## hotcryx

> Et si cette thorie "du complot", qu'on peut plus justement qualifie de vaseuse, peut probable ou effrayante, tait vraie ? Qui serait prs  jurer qu'il n'existe pas de rseau pdocriminel gr depuis un lieu quelconque ? Ensuite, imaginer que ce soit une personne faisant partie des hautes sphres lies  des scandales peut thiques qui gre a n'est pas si loufoque. Ce qui est sur c'est que les "partisans" (la connotation pjorative de ce mot rentrera surement bientt dans le dictionnaire) n'ont ni Colin Powell (cf. ce qui est voqu deux posts plus haut) ni Manuel Valls comme portes paroles.
> 
> Soit, si cette thorie tait vraie, seule une victime ayant vu son bourreau et ce dernier lui-mme pourraient en tres sur, et encore... Comment un enfant peut-il faire clater la vrit sur la supercherie du 6 dcembre quand toute sa famille jure dur comme fer que Saint-Nicolas existe ?


Marc Dutrou, Fourniret, n'taient pas pdo criminels non plus.
Rem: a se passe prs de chez nous.

L'affaire Dutrou a t bacle alors qu'il y avait des preuves...
"Ca coute cher les analyses ADN" disaient-ils.

----------


## Zirak

Et on pourrait avoir une liste de ces indices ? 

Car je n'avais pas trop entendu parler de a, et quand je fais une recherche sur ce "pizzagate", je tombe sur a : 

http://www.liberation.fr/planete/201...-fusil_1533185


Je sais pas, quand je vois pdophilie / sataniste / 4chan dans la mme histoire, dj, a sent le bidon  10 000 km.

Alors je sais d'avance que certains vont venir dire que Libration, c'est un merdia pro-Hillary, et anti-Trump qui ne dit pas la vrit, du coup,  titre informatif et personnel, merci de bien vouloir me donner des liens vers ces indices irrfutables, qui montrent qu'il y a des pdophiles satanistes qui violent des enfants dans la cave d'une pizzeria qui n'a pas de sous-sol (attention, y'a un pige).

----------


## Ryu2000

> quand je vois pdophilie / sataniste / 4chan dans la mme histoire, dj, a sent le bidon  10 000 km.


C'est justement l'objectif, les mdis ont rassembl le plus de conneries possible afin de discrditer ceux qui pensent avoir trouv des pdophiles parmi les proches d'Hillary Clinton.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est justement l'objectif, les mdis ont rassembl le plus de conneries possible afin de discrditer ceux qui pensent avoir trouv des pdophiles parmi les proches d'Hillary Clinton.


Tu as donc des preuves irrfutables qu'il y a des pdophiles sataniques dans les proches d'Hillary ? Merci donc de me les communiquer, plutt que de me laisser dans ce suspens insoutenable...

Ah et "qui pensent avoir trouv", a veut dire qu'ils ne sont mme pas sr de leurs accusations, donc jusqu' preuve du contraire, a reste du bidon, mais apparemment, toi, tu es dj sr et certains, juste car tape sur Hillary et parce que, ceux que toi tu considre comme des "merdias", disent que c'est du pipeau.

La preuve par l'image de l'influence de ces "fakes news".


Edit: 

Ah et concernant Vigilant Citizen, a va te plaire, j'ai trouv ce blog (en anglais dsol) d'un mec qui se qualifie lui-mme d'adepte de la conspiration, et qui accuse ce site de justement tre un agent de dsinformation  la solde des illuminati / francs-maons.  ::aie:: 

https://chaukeedaar.wordpress.com/20...disinfo-agent/

Les "complotistes" sont tellement paranos qu'ils en sont rendus  s'accuser entre eux.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu as donc des preuves irrfutables qu'il y a des pdophiles sataniques dans les proches d'Hillary ?


Personnellement non, mais c'est juste que par dfaut je me mfie plus des mdias que du reste du monde ^^  ::mrgreen:: 

Aprs peut tre que cette histoire n'est pas fond, j'en sais rien...
Cela dit des pdophiles proche de riche et puissant a ne m'tonnerait pas du tout.

Quand j'aurais le temps je ferais peut tre des recherches sur le sujet, pour en savoir un peu plus.

----------


## youtpout978

> Alors je sais d'avance que certains vont venir dire que Libration, c'est un merdia pro-Hillary, et anti-Trump qui ne dit pas la vrit, du coup,  titre informatif et personnel, merci de bien vouloir me donner des liens vers ces indices irrfutables, qui montrent qu'il y a des pdophiles satanistes qui violent des enfants dans la cave d'une pizzeria qui n'a pas de sous-sol (attention, y'a un pige).


Normal c'est une pice secrte ils n'ont pas tirer le bon carton  Pizza pour l'ouvrir ...

Aprs que des politiciens ("certains") ont un got immodr pour les enfants c'est pas une nouveaut et qu'ils ont accs  des rseaux pdophile non plus, on en a en France, bizarrement ils sont jamais inculp ...

----------


## Zirak

> Aprs que des politiciens ("certains") ont un got immodr pour les enfants c'est pas une nouveaut et qu'ils ont accs  des rseaux pdophile non plus, on en a en France, bizarrement ils sont jamais inculp ...


Ah mais que a "existe", je ne dis pas le contraire, sauf que ce n'est pas le sujet, la question ici n'est pas de savoir si il y en a ou pas, de part le monde, il est question d'accusation  l'encontre de personnes prcises, et donc de savoir si ces personnes l prcisment, sont des pdophiles satanistes qui se runissent dans cette pizzeria.

Et le fait que a "existe", ne prouve en rien que ces accusations sont fondes.


Quant au fait qu'en France ils ne sont jamais inculps, c'est encore un 3me problme, qui n'a rien  voir non plus, puisque l'on parle l de faits se droulant aux USA.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quant au fait qu'en France ils ne sont jamais inculps, c'est encore un 3me problme, qui n'a rien  voir non plus, puisque l'on parle l de faits se droulant aux USA.


En France et aux USA c'est pareil, il y a des trs haut grad (dans la Justice et la Police par exemple) qui font parti de rseau pdophile.
Du coup ils peuvent stopper les affaires.

Les policiers font leur travail, mais c'est bloqu quand a remonte...
Quand une personne avec du pouvoir est corrompu a empche la justice de fonctionner correctement.

----------


## Zirak

> En France et aux USA c'est pareil, il y a des trs haut grad (dans la Justice et la Police par exemple) qui font parti de rseau pdophile.
> Du coup ils peuvent stopper les affaires.
> 
> Les policiers font leur travail, mais c'est bloqu quand a remonte...
> Quand une personne avec du pouvoir est corrompu a empche la justice de fonctionner correctement.


Des exemples de juges et policiers franais (toujours en poste) faisant partis de ces rseaux, et qui arrivent  faire chouer toutes les plaintes ? Ou ce n'est encore que l'expression de ton opinion ?

----------


## GPPro

Comme quoi, les crtins conspirationnistes ont encore un bel avenir devant eux...

Propager de la merde n'a jamais aid  se dbarrasser de la vraie merde. Oui nos dirigeants ont beaucoup de choses  se reprocher et on devrait le leur faire payer, mais non, ce ne sont pas vos dlires issus de reddit/4chan o je ne sais quel repaire de lie de l'humanit. (oui, le pizzagate vient de 4chan, quelle rfrence !)

----------


## youtpout978

> Ah mais que a "existe", je ne dis pas le contraire, sauf que ce n'est pas le sujet, la question ici n'est pas de savoir si il y en a ou pas, de part le monde, il est question d'accusation  l'encontre de personnes prcises, et donc de savoir si ces personnes l prcisment, sont des pdophiles satanistes qui se runissent dans cette pizzeria.
> 
> Et le fait que a "existe", ne prouve en rien que ces accusations sont fondes.
> 
> 
> Quant au fait qu'en France ils ne sont jamais inculps, c'est encore un 3me problme, qui n'a rien  voir non plus, puisque l'on parle l de faits se droulant aux USA.


Oui l l'histoire tait vraiment trop capillotract pour tre crdible, aprs je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il se passe aux USA, mais j'ai jamais entendu parl de personne haut plac en politique mis en examen (c'est plus souvent des stars du Show Bizz, du monde du sport), en tout cas en France des lments d'enqute qui disparaisse a existe, il y avait une enqute sur un lieux o des jeunes filles issus de la DASS tait enferm et subissait des svisses sexuelles, il avait t retrouv un petit carnet avec une liste de client, mais celui-ci a disparu tmoignait un gendarme travaillant sur l'enqute ... 

C'est un peu la mme chose avec les vads fiscaux, au dpart il y a une liste de "1000" personnes (c'est un exemple),  la fin il y a une enqute que sur 30 personnes (certes il y en a certains qui se mettent en rgle entre temps, mais d'autre ont leur nom qui est effac de la liste).

----------


## vivien75

J'ai lu sur les plus grand  journaux que les soucis de sant de hillary Clinton n'tait qu'une rumeur folle et ridicule relie par des complotistes sur la "fashosphre"... la veille qu'elle fasse un malaise en public et qu'elle avoue ses ennuies de sant. 

Pareil  chaque agression pour une tenue lgre on voit des articles qui disent que ce n'est qu'une rumeur ridicule qui s'opposent  des tmoignages qui en rajoutent.

Qui va dcider de ce qui est une rumeur ridicule , d'un scandale?

----------


## GPPro

Il me tarde d'apprendre qui est derrire les chemtrails alors !!!

----------


## youtpout978

> Il me tarde d'apprendre qui est derrire les chemtrails alors !!!


Un avion ?

----------


## el_slapper

> Un avion ?


Ah non!!! l'avion, il est devant les chemtrails, pas derrire.

Derrire les chemtrails, il y a juste l'atmosphre rarfie qu'on est en droit d'attendre  cet endroit.

----------


## Grogro

Quelques remarques :

1/ Ce n'est pas parce que les mdias dits "mainstream" mentent effrontment sur de nombreux sujets, sont fortement biaiss pro-mondialisme, pro USA/UE, pro-libralisme-libertaire, et que leurs rdacteurs n'ont plus les moyens ni la formation requise pour vrifier les faits qu'ils mentent systmatiquement. S'interroger sur tout fait mdiatique c'est bien, prendre le contre-pied systmatique des mdias ce n'est pas de l'esprit critique. 

2/ Ce n'est pas parce que de nombreux rseaux pdo ont exist et ont impliqu des "lites" (comme l'affaire Jimmy Saville au Royaume-Uni) qu'il faut prsumer coupable toute personnalit assimilable  une "lite".

3/ Les mdias ont failli  leur tche, soit. Les news "alternatives" n'en sont pas forcment plus crdibles pour autant.

4/ Quand les mdias omettent une information que vous jugez capitale, ou passe trop rapidement dessus, ce n'est pas forcment par volont de "cacher quelque chose". Le plus souvent, c'est juste une question d'audimat. Les informations que je juge les plus importantes dans le domaine de la gopolitique, ou de l'nergie, sont rarement voques dans les mdias non spcialises (ex : les cot de dcommissionnement des installations ptrolires qui explosent). C'est juste par manque de comptences en interne.

5/ Il n'y a rien de plus malsain que la prsomption de culpabilit.

----------


## goomazio

> Quelques remarques :
> 
> 1/ Ce n'est pas parce que les mdias dits "mainstream" mentent effrontment sur de nombreux sujets, sont fortement biaiss pro-mondialisme, pro USA/UE, pro-libralisme-libertaire, et que leurs rdacteurs n'ont plus les moyens ni la formation requise pour vrifier les faits qu'ils mentent systmatiquement. S'interroger sur tout fait mdiatique c'est bien, prendre le contre-pied systmatique des mdias ce n'est pas de l'esprit critique. 
> 
> 2/ Ce n'est pas parce que de nombreux rseaux pdo ont exist et ont impliqu des "lites" (comme l'affaire Jimmy Saville au Royaume-Uni) qu'il faut prsumer coupable toute personnalit assimilable  une "lite".
> 
> 3/ Les mdias ont failli  leur tche, soit. Les news "alternatives" n'en sont pas forcment plus crdibles pour autant.
> 
> 4/ Quand les mdias omettent une information que vous jugez capitale, ou passe trop rapidement dessus, ce n'est pas forcment par volont de "cacher quelque chose". Le plus souvent, c'est juste une question d'audimat. Les informations que je juge les plus importantes dans le domaine de la gopolitique, ou de l'nergie, sont rarement voques dans les mdias non spcialises (ex : les cot de dcommissionnement des installations ptrolires qui explosent). C'est juste par manque de comptences en interne.
> ...



Tu te fourvoies un petit peu. Ce n'est pas de la prsomption de culpabilit mais une critique ngative contre ceux qui parlent de partisans complotistes/conspirationnistes sans pouvoir fournir la moindre preuve d'innocence. On ne dit pas qu'ils sont coupables, on dit qu'ils sont peut-tre coupables,  l'inverse des articles qui parlent de partisans de thories du complot probablement directement.

Et si vous voulez un peu d'infos sur le sujet de la pdocriminalit : aprs avoir vu a, dites-moi si vous pensez qu'il est humainement possible d'apporter une preuve de quoi que ce soit. On prend des millions de dcisions sans preuve, il est peut-tre temps d'arrter d'exiger des preuves pour des sujets aussi graves et complexes. Je ne vous souhaite pas de commencer  investiguer dans cet univers, rien que le fait de voir ce genre d'interview est horrible.




Edit : et oui, ils n'ont pas l'air trs malheureux les tmoins de cette vido, mais j'espre que vous aurez l'imagination fertile assez que pour imaginer ce que peuvent ressentir des personnes qui vivent ce dont ils parlent. Et si vous avez de bonnes raisons de penser que c'est bidon je serais aussi heureux de l'entendre.

----------


## Zirak

> il est peut-tre temps d'arrter d'exiger des preuves pour des sujets aussi graves et complexes.


Et donc on va mettre des gens en prison, voir les condamner  la peine de mort dans certains pays, sur la base de rien ? Enfin si, d'une discussion dmarre sur 4chan ? 

Srieusement ? 

Faut quand mme arriver  distinguer le cas o il y a des tmoignages d'enfants, et o l'affaire n'aboutie pas pour une raison X ou Y, o la effectivement c'est problmatique, du cas dont on parle ici, des accusations parties de rien sur 4chan, et o il ne s'agit pour l'instant, que d'une rumeur propage par le web...

Comme beaucoup de monde, a me fou hors de moi de voir des gens s'en prendre  des enfants, mais ce n'est pas une raison suffisante pour perdre toute rflexion.  ::roll:: 


(tant au boulot je n'ai pas vu la vido, je prcise)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et donc on va mettre des gens en prison, voir les condamner  la peine de mort dans certains pays, sur la base de rien ?


Non, mais il y a peut tre assez dlments troublant pour faire une enqute.
Si la police investiguait elle trouverait peut tre du concret.

----------


## GPPro

> Non, mais il y a peut tre assez dlments troublant pour faire une enqute.
> Si la police investiguait elle trouverait peut tre du concret.


C'est vrai a, plutt que de laisser les flics s'occuper des vrais problmes, autant leur filer du boulot en leur demandant de vrifier toutes les conneries issues des sites webs les plus dbiles. Bonus point : aprs on pourra aussi dire que la police ne sert  rien  ::ccool:: 

Accessoirement la fumisterie qu'est le pizzagate a dj t debunk mais bon, a aussi c'est pas assez sexy, on prfre les vastes thories fumeuses de complots mondiaux, tellement plus marrant et crdible.

----------


## GPPro

> Tu te fourvoies un petit peu. Ce n'est pas de la prsomption de culpabilit mais une critique ngative contre ceux qui parlent de partisans complotistes/conspirationnistes sans pouvoir fournir la moindre preuve d'innocence. On ne dit pas qu'ils sont coupables, on dit qu'ils sont peut-tre coupables,  l'inverse des articles qui parlent de partisans de thories du complot probablement directement.
> 
> Et si vous voulez un peu d'infos sur le sujet de la pdocriminalit : aprs avoir vu a, dites-moi si vous pensez qu'il est humainement possible d'apporter une preuve de quoi que ce soit. On prend des millions de dcisions sans preuve, il est peut-tre temps d'arrter d'exiger des preuves pour des sujets aussi graves et complexes. Je ne vous souhaite pas de commencer  investiguer dans cet univers, rien que le fait de voir ce genre d'interview est horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : et oui, ils n'ont pas l'air trs malheureux les tmoins de cette vido, mais j'espre que vous aurez l'imagination fertile assez que pour imaginer ce que peuvent ressentir des personnes qui vivent ce dont ils parlent. Et si vous avez de bonnes raisons de penser que c'est bidon je serais aussi heureux de l'entendre.


Je viens de perdre 30mins  me renseigner sur cette affaire... Mon avis : faut mettre la maman en cabane. Les seuls sites qui parlent de a voient des pdophiles  tous les coins de rue (voir plus). Mais bon, je suppose que eux sont plus intelligents et sont conscients du grand complot mondial des pdophiles contrairement  nous.

----------


## icexplorer

Pour rpondre un peu  certaines questions que j'ai vu avant, en effet il n'y a pas de preuve "concrte" mais il y a tout de mme beaucoup d'lments qui justifient une enqute  mon sens.

Est-ce que ceux qui critiquent ont au moins un peu lu les diffrents articles (aussi bien pour le "pour" et le "contre") ? 
Car j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas le cas.

Dites-moi trs honntement si tout vous semble normal, entre les fresques murales (avec des enfants ligots entre autres), les photos malsaines d'Alefantis sur instagram, ou encore les allusions vraiment louches dans les changes de mail, et j'en passe.

En parlant d'instagram, que pensez-vous de cette photo par exemple :
https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...jr&sh=963b7993

Merci  tous de vous renseigner un minimum avant de prendre part.




> Accessoirement la fumisterie qu'est le pizzagate a dj t debunk mais bon, a aussi c'est pas assez sexy, on prfre les vastes thories fumeuses de complots mondiaux, tellement plus marrant et crdible.


Peux-tu nous donner quelques liens qui debunk justement ?

----------


## Invit

> Est-ce que ceux qui critiquent ont au moins un peu lu les diffrents articles (aussi bien pour le "pour" et le "contre") ? 
> Car j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas le cas.


Est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir des liens d'articles (pour et contre) ?

----------


## icexplorer

Oui bien entendu, voici quelques liens qui valent ce qu'ils valent, si vous avez autre chose  proposer n'hesitez pas.

Jouons cartes sur table : je fais parti de ceux qui croient que quelque chose se trame, mon avis n'est donc pas totalement objectif.

Autre chose, en faisant quelques recherches sur google ou encore duckduckgo, les liens qui ressortent sont majoritairement ceux qui font tat de "fake news". 
Je vais peut-tre tre parano, mais j'ai l'impression que le mnage a t fait pour "cacher" le plus possible les liens soutenant la ralit de l'affaire.
Ou alors pas si parano que a si on considre l'actualit ("Facebook et Google vont priver de publicits les sites rapportant de fausses actualits", etc).

Le contre :

http://www.20minutes.fr/high-tech/19...desinformation
http://www.lepoint.fr/monde/etats-un...2088614_24.php
http://www.lemonde.fr/big-browser/ar...7_4832693.html

Dans les articles ci-dessus vous trouverez des sources vous menant vers d'autres liens (par exemple New York Times) soutenant les mmes propos, c'est  dire l'invention de toutes pices de cette affaire.
Ils font aussi rfrence  la fusillade qui a eu lieu rcemment.
Maintenant, il est important de ne pas faire d'amalgamme : ce n'est pas parce qu'un illumin a tir sur des gens que forcment tous sont comme lui. 
J'ai l'impression que cet amalgamme est devenu un argument de choix pour les journaux.

Le pour :

http://vigilantcitizen.com/vigilantr...-occult-elite/ 
=> la source la plus fiable du "pour" en ce qui me concerne, en revanche le site semble tre KO actuellement. C'est un site que je visite occasionnellement et les articles ne me semblent pas farfelus, en tout cas ils sont plutt bien arguments.

http://stopmensonges.com/pizzagate-u...uete-en-cours/
=> je ne sais pas ce que vaut ce site, mais il donne quelques informations intressantes

http://www.egaliteetreconciliation.f...lan-42647.html
=> l'article est plus ou moins une reprise en franais de l'article de vigilant citizen (mais pas moyen de vrifier, vu que ce dernier est KO)

https://fr.sott.net/article/29493-Le...t-le-Pizzagate

----------


## GPPro

"J'ai pas trouv la confirmation de mes lucubrations donc a veut dire que """quelqu'un""" cherche  cacher la vrit et a fait le mnage". Tout le vomit argumentaire des complotistes rsum en 1 post.

Sinon sur buzzfeed il y a un rappel historique de la construction du truc avec remonte jusqu'au post originel sur 4chan.

Accessoirement, les liens vers the_donald pour amener de l'eau  son moulin... Merci pour le fou rire.

Edit : j'ai pris mon sac  vomis et j'ai regard le dbut d'une vido sur un de tes liens. (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGXJ...ature=youtu.be). Contrairement  toi je suppose, je suis all voir les emails qu'elle met en lien. Et bizarrement je suis d'accord avec elle !!! Elle a raison, ces phrases sorties de leurs contextes sont archi douteuses, on y comprend rien !!! Ca cache quelque chose !!!



Par contre quand on a le contexte, elles font sens ces phrases... Enfin a c'est quand les dites phrases font partis des emails auxquels elle renvoie (je cherche encore la phrase sur le sacrifice dans le soi disant email source, le 14333).

----------


## Grogro

Vous nagez violemment en plein biais de confirmation en postulant que ces lites sont violemment corrompues et ont du sang sur les mains, elles sont forcment coupables de tous les pchs de la Terre. Je le rpte, c'est ni plus ni moins que de la prsomption de culpabilit. Pourquoi pas faire du Bohemian Club un rseau sataniste tant qu'on y est, c'est une accusation tout aussi farfelue. Sauf que a peut pousser des dsquilibrs  des meurtres par rtorsion sans d'autre fondement qu'un trs vague faisceau de prsomption.

----------


## icexplorer

GOPro, merci de ne pas mettre des mots dans ma bouche car le sens de ce que j'ai dit n'est pas du tout le mme que ""J'ai pas trouv la confirmation de mes lucubrations donc a veut dire que """quelqu'un""" cherche  cacher la vrit et a fait le mnage"", et aussi de ne pas utiliser ce ton condescendant avec moi.
Jusqu'ici je suis rest poli et j'essaie de faire avancer mon dbat.
Je ne compte pas rabaisser mon niveau intellectuel pour continuer cette discussion.

Sinon pour la petite info, oui je n'ai pas encore tout lu, mais toi aussi  priori puisque de toute faon tu te focalises sur une partie de l'affaire (celle qui t'arrange).

----------


## GPPro

> GOPro, merci de ne pas mettre des mots dans ma bouche car le sens de ce que j'ai dit n'est pas du tout le mme que ""J'ai pas trouv la confirmation de mes lucubrations donc a veut dire que """quelqu'un""" cherche  cacher la vrit et a fait le mnage"", et aussi de ne pas utiliser ce ton condescendant avec moi.






> Je vais peut-tre tre parano, mais j'ai l'impression que le mnage a t fait pour "cacher" le plus possible les liens soutenant la ralit de l'affaire.

----------


## Zirak

@GPPro : GOPro, t'as pas des trucs  aller filmer, plutt que de faire ton malin ? 

 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## icexplorer

Srieusement, cela commence  me fatiguer... Tu sors une phrase hors-contexte pour me faire dire ce que tu veux. J'arrte l, je ne vais polluer davantage le topic avec cette guguerre.

----------


## goomazio

Il y a une diffrence entre avoir l'impression et etre persuad de quelquechose. Et les autres, ils ont l'impression qu'Hillary est innocente (dansce pizzagate) ou ils en sont persuads ? Mais c'est vrai que quand on dfend le diable on a vite fait de donner l'impression qu'on est de son ct.

----------


## Malick

*Facebook annonce de nouveaux outils pour lutter contre la dsinformation sur son rseau social*
*Les utilisateurs pourront dsormais signaler les fakes news*

Avec la recrudescence des critiques auxquelles elle est confronte et qui sont relatives aux fausses informations diffuses sur son rseau social, la socit Facebook a annonc que de nouveaux outils qui permettront de lutter efficacement contre les fakes news sont en train d'tre tests. Elle affirme que le dploiement de ce nouveau dispositif sur sa plateforme se fera dans les prochains jours.

Selon Facebook, l'intgration de ces outils sur son rseau social offrira aux utilisateurs la possibilit de dnoncer directement les messages contenant de fausses informations. Il soutient que ces derniers seront faciles  identifier, car un avertissement apparatra sur les messages concerns en prcisant que le contenu est contest. 


D'aprs les informations fournies par Reuters, Facebook va travailler en troite collaboration avec plusieurs organes de presse qui sont spcialiss dans la vrification d'informations. Parmi ces derniers, il y a l'agence Associated Press, l'diteur en ligne Sopes et ABC News. Ces spcialistes de l'information vont ainsi s'assurer de la vracit des informations diffuses sur les fils d'actualits des utilisateurs.

Il convient de rappeler qu' l'aube des lections prsidentielles amricaines remportes par Donald Trump, le rseau social Facebook a t au centre dune affaire lie au traitement des sujets les plus populaires appels  trending topics . Il tait souponn de manque de neutralit dans le traitement des actualits politiques amricaines, aprs qu'un ancien employ de Facebook a rapport que la socit a souvent supprim de faon dlibre des sujets qui concernent les conservateurs. D'autres anciens employs de Facebook ont galement reconnu avoir reu des ordres afin d'injecter des sujets slectionns dans le module  trending topics , mme si ces sujets ntaient pas trs populaires. 

Source : Facebook - Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook est souponn de manque de neutralit dans le traitement des informations politiques aux tats-Unis

 ::fleche:: Trending topics : Facebook rfute les soupons de manque de neutralit politique, mais annonce des changements pour plus d'impartialit

----------


## eclesia

> Parmi ces derniers, il y a l'agence Associated Press, l'diteur en ligne Sopes et ABC News. Ces spcialistes de l'information vont ainsi s'assurer de la vracit des informations diffuses sur les fils d'actualits des utilisateurs.


On tourne en rond. Ces "spcialistes" sont des socits prives. ABC News appartient a Walt Disney par exemple, idem pour les autres. 
Cela revient  dire que le contrle de qualit des informations est donn aux multi-nationales, ces mmes multi-nationales qui possde les medias TV,Radio,...etc... et dont on sait dj que l'objectivit ne fait pas partie de leur vocabulaire.

----------


## Aiekick

En mme temps c'est pas un peu antinomique de vouloir s'informer sur facebook ?

----------


## Zirak

> En mme temps c'est pas un peu antinomique de vouloir s'informer sur facebook ?


Non pourquoi ?

Facebook, c'est comme le reste, un simple outil.

Il peut servir  partager des informations de qualit, tout comme il peut servir  propager Hoax et autres "dsinformations".

Si on y trouve beaucoup de "merdes", ce n'est pas la faute de Facebook en soit, mais du niveau intellectuel de l'humain moyen...

----------


## Ryu2000

> En mme temps c'est pas un peu antinomique de vouloir s'informer sur facebook ?


C'est pas forcment pire que sur TF1, Canal + et BFM.

----------


## Jonyjack

> C'est pas forcment pire que sur TF1, Canal + et BFM.


Faudrait pas abuser non plus hein  :;):  a a beau ne pas tre le meilleur moyen de s'informer (surtout TF1...), a reste quand mme bien au-dessus de toutes les merdes qu'on peut voir sur Facebook o n'importe quel "article" dbile sur Internet peut se propager en un rien de temps. Tu peux trs bien regarder BFM et confronter les news avec d'autres mdias.

----------


## Ryu2000

> confronter les news avec d'autres mdias.


Ok sur Facebook il y a majoritairement des conneries.
Mais il existe des publications intressantes.

Mme les pires mdias ont leur page Facebook (donc on ne peut pas dire que c'est mieux de regarder BFM TV que de s'informer sur Facebook, puisqu'on peut suivre BFM TV sur Facebook) :
https://www.facebook.com/BFMTV/
https://fr-fr.facebook.com/TF1/

Faut arrter de croire que les mdias officielles ont toujours raison, ils diffusent pas mal de conneries galement...
Et ils ne s'excusent quasiment jamais quand il font une erreur.

=======================
L le problme c'est qu'il va y avoir une censure, si un article ne plait pas  Facebook et ses potes, ils diront que c'est faux.
En gros on veut que tout le monde suive les mdias officielles et faire taire les mdias libre.

----------


## hotcryx

J'y vois un outil de flicage.

Renseignez-vous sur le gros mensonge d'Alep, regardez RT.

----------


## Olivier Famien

*L'Allemagne veut faire payer jusqu' 500 000 euros  Facebook et aux autres rseaux,*
*si les fausses actualits ne sont pas supprimes dans les 24 heures aprs leur diffusion*

Sil est une chose quon aura retenue des lections prsidentielles amricaines 2016, cest quelles ont t nourries par divers scandales. Dabord, les tats-Unis ont ouvertement point du doigt la Russie pour avoir pirat les donnes du parti national des dmocrates afin dinfluencer le vote des lecteurs en faveur de Donald Trump. Pendant que la phase  proprement parler des votes avait dbut, le scandale de la messagerie prive installe par Gillary Clinton a refait surface, ce qui aurait fait pencher la balance en faveur de Donald Trump au dtriment de son concurrent Hillary Clinton. Enfin, au soir de la dfaite dHillary Clinton, plusieurs voix se sont leves pour dnoncer le fait que les gants de la toile tels que Google, Twitter et Facebook auraient particip  llection de Donald Trump en ayant favoris la dsinformation pour avoir permis la diffusion darticles trompeurs par des sites engags politiquement.

Depuis, ces diffrentes entreprises se sont engages dans une nouvelle politique afin de lutter plus efficacement contre les sites qui servent  propager des informations mensongres. Facebook pour sa part a annonc lintgration prochaine de nouveaux outils pour lutter contre les fausses informations sur sa plateforme. Ces outils permettront ds leur sortie de dnoncer directement les messages contenant de fausses informations, ce qui aura pour effet de marquer ces informations comme sujettes  contestation.

Mais avant la sortie de ces outils, Facebook annonce dj quil bannira de son rseau publicitaire Audience Network les sites qui rapportent de fausses actualits. En principe, toutes ces actions devaient pouvoir faire comprendre que le problme est pris trs au srieux par le rseau social.

Toutefois,  en croire les nouvelles rsolutions du gouvernement allemand, le rseau social ainsi que les autres plateformes sociales ne feraient pas assez pour lutter contre ces informations trs prjudiciables pour les entits qui en sont affectes. Aussi, le gouvernement allemand est en train dditer un projet de loi qui imposera des amendes allant jusqu 500 000 euros  Facebook et aux autres plateformes lorsque ces sites permettront la diffusion de fausses actualits ou des informations racistes sur leur plateforme. Thomas Oppermann, le chef parlementaire allemand du parti social-dmocrate, donne plus de dtails dans une interview accorde au magazine hebdomadaire Der Spiegel et explique que __ _si aprs les contrles pertinents Facebook ne supprime pas immdiatement, dans les 24 heures, le message prjudiciable alors [il] devra subir des sanctions svres allant jusqu 500_ _000_  . 

Hans-Georg Maassen, le chef du renseignement domestique en Allemagne, dclare pour sa part que  _Facebook gagne normment dargent avec de fausses actualits_ . Il ajoute quune  _entreprise qui gagne des milliards  partir dInternet a galement une responsabilit sociale_ .

En plus dimposer des amendes en cas de non-ractivit aprs la diffusion de fausses informations, le projet de loi devrait galement obliger Facebook et les autres plateformes  fournir les identits des auteurs des messages offensants.

Relativement  toutes ces mesures, il est bon rappeler quen plus des tats-Unis qui ont accus la Russie davoir influenc ses lections, lAllemagne galement apprhende le fait que la Russie pourrait essayer dinfluencer les prochaines lections gnrales qui auront lieu en 2017, avec Angela Merkel en course pour un quatrime mandat. Toutes les mesures sont donc bonnes pour combattre les fausses informations. Et pour Oppermann, ce projet de loi une fois vote obligera Facebook et les autres plateformes sociales  mettre en place une vritable  unit de protection lgale  au profit des personnes affectes par les fausses informations. Selon lui, cela obligera ces entreprises  rpondre plus rapidement aux plaintes contre la diffamation et les fausses informations. 

Ce projet de loi sera prsent aprs la pause des ftes de fin danne 2016.

Source : Financial Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce projet de loi ?

 ::fleche::  Pourra-t-il rgler le problme de la dsinformation sur les rseaux sociaux ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Quand Facebook bloque le lien menant  l'extension  dtecteur de foutaises , aveu d'impuissance ou erreur manifeste fasse aux fausses actualits ?
 ::fleche::  Facebook dvoile ses plans pour lutter contre les fausses actualits, l'entreprise assure de prendre le problme au srieux

 ::fleche::  Forum Actualits, Wiki Developpez.com, Dbats Best of, FAQ Developpez.com

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de ce projet de loi ?


Je pense qu'il faudrait savoir ce que sont :



> ces informations trs prjudiciables pour les entits qui en sont affectes.


Ils mettent llection de Trump sur le dos des mdias sociaux.
Mais a ne leur pose pas problme que tous les mdias officielles soient pro Clinton...

On dirait qu'ils ne cherchent pas  effacer les fausses actualits, mais qu'ils veulent imposer leur propagande.




> Pourra-t-il rgler le problme de la dsinformation sur les rseaux sociaux ?


Non, il faudrait un systme totalitaire pour empcher les rseaux sociaux de faire n'importe quoi.

Ils pourraient s'occuper de la dsinformation dans les journaux,  la radio et  la TV, les gens ont plus confiance en ceux ci que dans les rseaux sociaux.

----------


## ParseCoder

> Que pensez-vous de ce projet de loi ?


Je pense qu'il n'y a plus qu'une solution pour ceux qui ont voulu ce projet de loi: *consulter d'urgence un mdecin*. Pourtant je n'aime pas du tout Facebook mais l srieusement, c'est grave.

----------


## Jarodd

"son concurrent Hillary Clinton" ?

Ca explique des choses sur les aventures de Bill...

----------


## marc_ch

L'idal pour nos dirigeants corrompus serait qu'il n'y ait qu'un canal de diffusion totalement matris par eux, genre Pravda de l'ex URSS.
Il est clair que dans les rseau dits sociaux il y a de tout et n'importe quoi.
Mais de nombreux sites de rinformations, documents et citant leurs rfrences sont bien plus srieux que la "Lgenpresse" comme on l'appelle en Allemagne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'idal pour nos dirigeants corrompus serait qu'il n'y ait qu'un canal de diffusion totalement matris par eux


Les TV, les radios, les journaux ne sont pas directement matris par eux, mais ils partagent la mme idologie, du coup a revient au mme.
Ils peuvent laisser Internet libre, normalement c'est le projet.

----------


## bilcosby

Puis il faudrait tablir ce que sont "les fausses actualits" !  ::calim2::

----------


## xtolotra

Moi j'appele a dictature  l'occidentaux, car qui peut juger du vrais ou du faux?
Si a s'applique, seul eux peuvent valider de ce qu'on peux voir ou pas, il n'y aura plus de contre poids.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le systme de gestion de "fake news" est financ notamment par Georges Soros et Bill Gates, pour ceux qui connaissent leur idologie...
George Soros and Bill Gates Exposed as the Force Behind Facebooks New Fake News Detector

C'est aussi des gars qui ont financ la campagne d'Hillary...
DC Leak Exposes Top Clinton Donor George Soros Manipulating Elections

Bientt Google, Facebook, Twitter, etc, seront entirement censur.
Les articles qui n'iront pas dans le sens du systme seront mal rfrencs voir supprims.

----------


## Grogro

> Puis il faudrait tablir ce que sont "les fausses actualits" !


C'est facile pourtant. Les "fake news", c'est pas nous mon bon monsieur, c'est les autres. C'est le Grand Mchant Internet qui pitine les plates-bandes de la vertueuse presse officielle et subventionne. C'est pour protger les simples qui ne serait pas clairs par le vertueux New York Times.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le systme de gestion de "fake news" est financ notamment par Georges Soros et Bill Gates, pour ceux qui connaissent leur idologie...
> George Soros and Bill Gates Exposed as the Force Behind Facebooks New Fake News Detector
> 
> C'est aussi des gars qui ont financ la campagne d'Hillary...
> DC Leak Exposes Top Clinton Donor George Soros Manipulating Elections
> 
> Bientt Google, Facebook, Twitter, etc, seront entirement censur.
> Les articles qui n'iront pas dans le sens du systme seront mal rfrencs voir supprims.


Pff ce sont des fakes news antismites du NKVD et des hackers chinois d'infowars qui bossent pour le Front national, paravent bien connu de l'Ukip.
D'ailleurs Nigel Farage et Poutine ont la mme boite  Amsterdamned qui leur fournit des sosies.

Tu es grill

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pff ce sont des fakes news antismites


Bon aprs les liens ne sont peut tre pas top...
Il y a surement moyen de trouver mieux.
Mais Georges Soros et Bill Gates financent vraiment le systme de censure des "fakes news".

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Facebook commence  tester son outil pour bloquer les fake news en Allemagne*
*un pays o les autorits craignent de la dsinformation pendant les lections*

Avec le rle quil joue dsormais dans la diffusion dinformations  travers le monde, Facebook a t accus davoir influenc les lections prsidentielles des tats-Unis, en ne faisant pas le ncessaire pour bloquer les fake news qui ont circul sur le rseau social. Aprs avoir banalis laffaire, la firme de Mark Zuckerberg a fini par travailler sur la mise en place dune solution pour essayer de contrer ce phnomne sur sa plateforme.

Facebook a choisi de solliciter des organisations spcialises dans le fact-checking, cest--dire, qui seront charges de vrifier la vracit des informations publies sur le rseau social. Mais Facebook compte avant tout sur ses utilisateurs pour signaler tout article qui relverait de la dsinformation. Si un article est signal par un certain nombre dutilisateurs, Facebook va le soumettre aux organisations de fact-checking pour vrifier si cet article signal relve bien de la dsinformation ou sil sagit dune fausse alerte. Pour les articles attests comme tant de la dsinformation, Facebook va afficher un avertissement aux utilisateurs en plus de veiller  ce quils soient moins susceptibles de safficher dans les fils dactualit. Le rseau social a galement annonc quil va bannir de son rseau publicitaire Audience Network les sites qui rapportent de fausses actualits.

Le mois dernier, Facebook a commenc  tester sa solution anti fake news aux tats-Unis, en promettant de la dployer dans dautres pays. Le choix du rseau social pour la prochaine destination pour tester son outil sest port sur lAllemagne.

LAllemagne fait partie des pays qui prennent trs au srieux le problme de la dsinformation et son ventuelle influence sur ses lections. Alors que les lections gnrales approchent  grands pas, Berlin a accus Moscou de vouloir sy inviter, comme la Russie laurait fait pour les tats-Unis. 

Commentant la prtendue manipulation russe de l'lection prsidentielle amricaine en faveur de Donald Trump, Wolfgang Bosbach, membre du parti conservateur CDU d'Angela Merkel, a dclar quil existe  un danger gnral - pour les lections fdrales de 2017 galement - de trafic d'influence via une infiltration cible de l'extrieur, dans le but de manipuler des faits ou des opinions . Allant dans le mme sens que Bosbach, Rolf Muetzenich, porte-parole des affaires trangres et membre du Parti social-dmocrate (SPD), estimait galement que  malheureusement nous ne pouvons exclure de telles activits [de manipulation extrieure] en Allemagne Dans la campagne lectorale, nous devrons galement faire face  des distorsions et  de fausses informations , a-t-il dit.

Paranoa ou pas, lAllemagne et le parti dAngela Merkel semblent convaincus de ce quils avancent et prts  sanctionner Facebook et les rseaux sociaux quils accusent de ne pas faire suffisamment defforts pour lutter contre le phnomne des fake news. Thomas Oppermann, prsident du PSD au Parlement a appel en dcembre  adopter une loi qui vise  imposer une amende allant jusqu' 500 000 euros  Facebook et ses pairs chaque fois quun article attest comme tant de la dsinformation nest pas supprim aprs 24 heures.

Interrog par CNN sur les raisons davoir choisi lAllemagne, un porte-parole de Facebook nvoque toutefois rien de plus que le fait que le pays soit prt  exprimenter sa solution.  Lorsque nous avons lanc ce programme aux tats-Unis, nous avons dit que nous allions tendre le projet pilote  d'autres pays au fil du temps. Nous avons cout notre communaut et entam des discussions avec d'autres partenaires dans le monde , dit-il.  Le fait que les partenaires allemands soient prts nous permet de commencer les tests en Allemagne , poursuit-il en ajoutant quils comptent poursuivre le dploiement de leur solution dans dautres pays prochainement.

Source : CNN

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Aprs les tats-Unis, l'Allemagne accuse la Russie de vouloir perturber ses lections, la France doit-elle craindre aussi une manipulation russe ?
 ::fleche::  L'Allemagne veut faire payer jusqu' 500 000 euros  Facebook et aux autres rseaux, si les fausses actualits ne sont pas supprimes aprs 24 heures

----------


## Cpt Anderson

C'est l'AFP qui va tre dans la merde...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> LAllemagne fait partie des pays qui prennent trs au srieux le problme de la dsinformation et son ventuelle influence sur ses lections. Alors que les lections gnrales approchent  grands pas, Berlin a accus Moscou de vouloir sy inviter, comme la Russie laurait fait pour les tats-Unis.


Ils sont presque marrant  toujours mettre la faute sur Poutine, c'est un peu une running joke.

 l'poque c'tait "Poutine va truquer les lections dans son pays" (en fait il est populaire et son peuple vote pour lui).
Ensuite a a t "Poutine a aid WikiLeaks  sortir des dossiers d'Hillary du coup a lui a fait perdre les lections". (parce qu'elle avait beaucoup trop de casseroles)
Aujourd'hui c'est Merkel qui chouine... (beaucoup dAllemands en ont marre d'elle)




> Commentant la prtendue manipulation russe de l'lection prsidentielle amricaine en faveur de Donald Trump, Wolfgang Bosbach, membre du parti conservateur CDU d'Angela Merkel, a dclar quil existe  un danger gnral - pour les lections fdrales de 2017 galement - de trafic d'influence via une infiltration cible de l'extrieur, dans le but de manipuler des faits ou des opinions .


Une force extrieur qui vient se dplace pour manipuler de l'intrieur a me rappelle les USA.




> Si un article est signal par un certain nombre dutilisateurs, Facebook va le soumettre aux organisations de fact-checking pour vrifier si cet article signal relve bien de la dsinformation ou sil sagit dune fausse alerte.


C'est exactement comme le ministre de la propagande dans une dictature.

Bientt sur les rseaux sociaux ceux qui auront une opinion qui diverge de l'opinion officielle perdront de la visibilit.

----------


## coolspot

Et bien et bien encore un bouzin qui montre la dcadence de notre poque et des lites qu'il faudrait faire fusiller au lieu de les entretenir avec nos impts.

Ce truc sur la vrai information et la fausse information c'est une blague. Dj est apte  faire le juge et dcider de ce qu'est une vrai d'une fausse information.

Ensuite je vois pas en quoi les journaux officiel style (le monde, le figaro, etc...) qui sont tous sous la tutelle de milliardaire sont plus apte et crdible qu'un blog lambda sur le net. C'est pas non plus comme si personne ne savait que le journalisme officiel n'existe plus et qu'il n'y a plus d'article objectif de nos jours  part leur propagande grossire que plus personne ne croit au vu des vente ridicule de ces journaux qui auraient du disparaitre depuis 10 ans si les journalistes n'tait pas des fonctionnaires assimils pay par nos impts grce aux subventions.

----------


## youtpout978

Mediapart c'est dj un peu plus fiable.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bon aprs les liens ne sont peut tre pas top...
> Il y a surement moyen de trouver mieux.
> Mais Georges Soros et Bill Gates financent vraiment le systme de censure des "fakes news".


C'tait de l'humour voyons, tu manques de second degr.

----------


## Tagashy

Je vis en Allemagne actuellement et je confirme ce que dis @Ryu2000 



> Aujourd'hui c'est Merkel qui chouine... (beaucoup dAllemands en ont marre d'elle)


la majorit des personne avec qui je parle esprent qu'elle s'en aille et ne revienne jamais (en particulier du aux politique sur laccueil des rfugier qui dpossde les propritaire de rsidence secondaire en les donnant au rfugie, que les propritaires sont obliger d'entretenir et de payer les cots relatif  ceux ci tous en ne pouvant pas les utiliser, cad ils payent la vie des rfugies)

P.S je nmets aucun avis jnonce juste des fait

----------


## Ryu2000

> en particulier du aux politique sur laccueil des rfugier


Ouais a clairement a n'a pas plu  certains Allemands.
Surtout qu'il y a eu pas mal d'agressions sexuelles ralis par des migrants...
Aprs il y a eu des attaques terroristes (peut tre pas ralis par des migrants, mais l'amalgame se fait vite).

Bon apparemment c'est parfois un migrant qui ralise l'attaque terroriste :
L'Allemagne cible d'attaques terroristes en srie en 2016



> 18 juillet : attaque  la hache dans un train. Un jeune demandeur d'asile de 17 ans, affirmant tre afghan





> 24 juillet : premire attaque kamikaze dans un festival. Un rfugi syrien de 27 ans


Elle a un peu pt un cble la Merkel  un moment.
Elle voulait accueillir des millions et des millions de migrants.
Les chefs de l'industrie Allemandes taient content ils se sont dit "chouette de la jeune main d'oeuvre non qualifie pas chre !".
Mais Merkel a vite backdash, et au final elle a dcid d'y aller un peu plus mollo au niveau des millions de migrants  accueillir.

Elle sait qu'elle va se faire dgager au prochaine lections, elle cherche  empcher les allemands de trop discuter sur les rseaux sociaux.
===

Une des principales diffrences entre mdias traditionnelles et mdias sur internet, c'est que sur internet les gens peuvent donner leur avis.
Alors si vous allez sur des pages facebook de mdias mainstream type Canal + / TF1 on va vous censurer directement si vous n'avez pas dans le sens de leur idologie.
Ils ont compltement le droit, c'est une page prive, ils peuvent supprimer les messages comme ils veulent.
Enfin bref c'est sympa de pouvoir ragir sur un article.

Un autre truc marrant avec les rseaux sociaux, c'est quand un candidat veut parler de sa campagne sur Twitter et il se fait critiquer par normment d'utilisateurs.
J'ai vu a avec Valls, j'avais trouv a sympa, lui il le mrite vraiment.

----------


## hotcryx

Valls "El blancos" le candidat d'Israel  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bourbaki3540340343

Qui est lgitime pour juger de la qualit et de la vracit d'une information ? L'tat ? L'oligopole mdiatique ? 

Pour eux, on doute dj de leur propension  dtenir et  vouloir diffuser la vrit, alors pour une entreprise priv, amricaine... 

C'est intressant de voir comment une lite politico-financire uvre pour contrler l'information de masse...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Fausses actualits : des politiciens en Allemagne voudraient durcir un projet de loi controvers autour des botnets,*
*pour endiguer leur propagation * 

Aprs le rsultat des lections prsidentielles amricaines, un doigt accusateur a t point vers les rseaux sociaux qui ont t utiliss pour diffuser largement de  fausses actualits . Selon les plaignants, lesdites fausses actualits ont contribu  mener Donald Trump  la victoire. Une conclusion qui a soulev une polmique. Toutefois, pour Mark Zuckerberg,  lide que Facebook ait influenc llection de la moindre manire  cause de ses faux articles dactualit, qui reprsentent une partie infime de notre contenu, me parat ridicule .  

Pour le New York Times, le problme de l'influence de Facebook sur le discours politique ne se limite pas  la diffusion de fausses actualits, mais aussi  lutilisation de cette plateforme comme chambre  cho. L'algorithme de l'entreprise choisit les publications qui apparaissent plus haut dans les flux d'actualit des utilisateurs, de mme pour celles qui sont plus bas.  Les humains ont dj tendance  se regrouper parmi les personnes partageant les mmes ides et  chercher des actualits qui confirment leurs prjugs , avance le New York Times qui continue en disant que  les recherches de Facebook montrent que l'algorithme de l'entreprise encourage cet aspect en priorisant un peu les publications que les utilisateurs trouvent rconfortantes .

Si les diffrentes plateformes ont dj amorc le combat pour endiguer le problme des fausses actualits, les entreprises ont tout de mme reconnu quy parvenir ne sera pas ais. Facebook a choisi de solliciter des organisations spcialises dans le fact-checking. Le mois dernier, le rseau social a commenc  tester sa solution aux tats-Unis, en promettant un dploiement dans dautres pays. Le choix du rseau social pour la prochaine destination pour tester son outil sest port sur lAllemagne.

LAllemagne fait partie des pays qui prennent trs au srieux le problme de la dsinformation et son ventuelle influence sur ses lections. Alors que les lections gnrales approchent  grands pas, Berlin a accus Moscou de vouloir sy inviter, comme la Russie laurait fait pour les tats-Unis. Dailleurs, la semaine dernire, un rapport du Bureau dvaluation de la technologie du gouvernement fdral allemand a prvenu que les  bots sociaux  pourraient miner la confiance dans la dmocratie allemande. Notons que Facebook assure que sa plateforme ne compte aucun bot social grce  sa politique qui invite  lui prsenter son identit relle ainsi que l'interdiction de crer de faux profils. 

Selon le Berliner Morgenpost, plusieurs commissions parlementaires vont discuter du rapport cette semaine. Der Spiegel a rapport que les ministres de la Justice des gouvernements rgionaux de Hesse, de Saxe-Anhalt et de Bavire veulent sappuyer sur le droit pnal pour contrer cette situation : ils voudraient modifier un projet de loi dj controvers qui vise  criminaliser  de faon tentaculaire  le fonctionnement des botnets. Ce projet de loi a t jug inadapt par certains mdias allemands spcialiss qui estiment que des victimes pourront en faire les frais.

Pour Simon Hegelich, professeur de sciences politiques  l'Universit technique de Munich, l'initiative qui en rsulte est incohrente, mais pas sans  quelques bonnes ides . Il estime que l'objectif principal ici est d'aider  forcer les grands rseaux sociaux  rprimer le problme eux-mmes. 

 Nous devons penser stratgiquement  ces propositions , a-t-il dclar.  Je ne pense pas qu'elles aient t labores pour tre mises en uvre exactement comme elles le sont maintenant. C'est un geste stratgique pour montrer trs clairement que nos politiciens se soucient de ces sujets et que les plateformes de mdias sociaux doivent ragir, vous devrez faire face  des dcisions politiques inconfortables . 

Les rseaux sociaux ont dj eu des difficults en Allemagne au cours des dernires annes, principalement en ce qui concerne le traitement des propos haineux illgaux. Sous la pression du gouvernement, il n'tait pas surprenant que Facebook ce mois-ci ait fait de l'Allemagne le deuxime pays aprs les tats-Unis  bnficier de son nouveau programme de fact-checking. Actuellement en phase de test, le systme fait appel  des organismes de fast checking, partenaires bnvoles, tel que le service de journalisme d'investigation Correctiv dans le cas de l'Allemagne, pour faire le suivi des proccupations des utilisateurs concernant la promotion de fausses actualits.

Un porte-parole du gouvernement fdral allemand a dclar que la question de la lgislation sur les bots sociaux fait actuellement l'objet d'une analyse. Cependant, il sest abstenu de commenter cette initiative au niveau de l'tat.

De nouvelles lois sont-elles ncessaires, voire pratiques ? Hegelich a not qu'il est dj illgal de diffuser des canulars dangereux en Allemagne et a soulign que la question des  fausses actualits  est entrave par de mauvaises dfinitions.  Mme en tant que scientifiques, nous n'avons pas les bonnes catgories. Nous sommes tous presque aveugles dans ce sujet , a-t-il reconnu.

Cependant, il a suggr que ce genre de dsinformation pourrait ne pas tre aussi efficace en Allemagne de toute faon :  je ne pense pas que la situation en Allemagne soit comparable  celle des tats-Unis parce que la socit allemande est beaucoup moins polarise (...). Il est trs difficile de changer les opinions des gens sur la politique via les mdias sociaux ou n'importe quel type de mdia, donc l'effet sera probablement moins ressenti ici .

Source : rapport du Bureau dvaluation de la technologie (au format PDF), Der Spiegel, Berliner Morgenpost, dtails sur quelques points de ce projet de loi

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Coriolan

*Facebook et Google s'associent aux mdias franais et lancent leurs propres outils*
*Pour lutter contre les "fake news" en France*

 lapproche de llection prsidentielle en France, Facebook et Google ont annonc de nouvelles mesures pour faire face aux fake news. Les deux gants du web vont collaborer avec des mdias franais pour lutter contre la dsinformation, cause par la prolifration de faux articles et les informations non vrifies. Elle est considre par beaucoup comme un lment marquant de la dernire campagne lectorale aux tats-Unis.


Sous la pression, Facebook et Google font le choix de la coopration. Le gant de la recherche  travers Google News Lab (sa division pour les mdias) et First Draft (un rseau de mdias) va lancer CrossCheck, un outil de vrification collaboratif pour limiter la diffusion d'informations trompeuses ou fallacieuses. Il s'agit d'une plateforme collaborative pour aider les internautes  vrifier la vracit d'un article, d'une photo, d'une vido ou d'un commentaire en ligne. CrossCheck permettra au public de soumettre des questions et rassemblera les informations fournies par les seize mdias franais partenaires, dont lAFP, Le Monde, Libration, France Tlvisions et France Mdias Monde. Les internautes sont invits  faire remonter les informations (news, photos, vidos, mmes et commentaires) dont ils doutent afin quelles soient contrles. La plateforme sera lance le 27 fvrier et sera soutenue par Facebook, en effet, les membres du rseau social auront accs  un outil ddi au suivi en temps rel des contenus  forte viralit, CrowdTangle.  

*Facebook fait appel aux mdias franais*

Accus de ne pas avoir fourni defforts pour empcher la prolifration de fausses informations, Facebook a annonc son propre outil de vrification et de fact-checking. Lanc auparavant aux tats-Unis et en Allemagne, les utilisateurs franais pourront signaler  leur tour les informations dont ils doutent la vracit. Les liens signals seront ensuite rassembls dans un portail afin que des mdias partenaires puissent les analyser. Si au moins deux dentre eux estiment que linformation signale est contestable et fournissent un lien qui en approuve, alors le contenu sera marqu comme tant problmatique avec un pictogramme. Les utilisateurs seront ensuite invits  se rendre sur un site partenaire pour plus dinformations et seront alerts que le contenu est peu fiable sils dcident de partager le lien contest.

Facebbok a affirm quil veut non seulement lutter contre la dsinformation, mais aussi la manne financire qui en dcoule.  Leurs auteurs gagnent de l'argent en se faisant passer pour des mdias et en redirigeant les internautes vers leur site via la promotion de fausses informations , estime Facebook dans un communiqu.  C'est pourquoi une information labellise conteste ne pourra pas tre convertie en publicit ni faire l'objet d'un post sponsoris. Quant  lalgorithme qui programme la distribution des contenus aux utilisateurs, il  pourra  rduire la circulation de linformation conteste sur le fil dactualits. Tout comme pour Google, le projet de Facebook sera dploy avec le concours de mdias franais qui sont Le Monde, lAgence France-Presse (AFP), BFM-TV, France Tlvisions, France Mdias Monde, LExpress, Libration et 20 Minutes. Le rseau social compte lancer le dispositif dans dautres pays.

 loccasion du News Impact  Paris ce lundi, des intervenants ont exprim leur incertitude sur le fait que les internautes apprcieront cette initiative de fact-checking du contenu en ligne. Et pour cause, il existe plusieurs dfinitions de ce quest une fake news. Il est difficile de se mettre daccord sur des faits basiques, mme sils sont constitus de donnes seulement, a expliqu Amy Mitchell, directrice du journalisme au Pew Research Center.

Cela na pas empch les mdias franais  faire part de cette exprimentation qui stalera sur deux mois et certains pensent dj  leur rmunration si le dispositif allait perdurer. Les mdias ont invoqu la possibilit d'influer sur les algorithmes de Facebook qui dpasse le fait de s'associer  une opration de relations publiques. Il sagit en effet d'une large opration de communication, concentre sur le soutien logistique, la formation des mdias et l'ducation des internautes. Du ct des gants du web, il sagit de faciliter la communication dans une priode o le filtre des actualits par les services en ligne est une question de plus en plus sensible.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  En tant qu'internautes, apprciez-vous cette initiative de Google et Facebook ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook commence  tester son outil pour bloquer les fake news en Allemagne, o les autorits craignent de la dsinformation lors des lections

----------


## kakoudenis

Attention a tous, *le diable a changer de nom*. Info ou Intoxe ?? Facebook et google dite moi la verit svp. Je dois tre sur avant de sortir demain.

----------


## solstyce39

Sous couvert de bonnes intentions, ils sont, mine de rien, en train de mettre en place un magnifique outils de censure  ::):

----------


## Thorna

La censure, c'est interdire une nouvelle. Ici, il s'agit d'apprcier si elle est plutt vraie ou plutt fausse. Par exemple, la phrase de Solstyce39 "_Sous couvert de bonnes intentions, ils sont, mine de rien, en train de mettre en place un magnifique outils de censure_" est "plutt fausse".
Et puis, personne n'interdit de continuer  lire btement et batement toutes les nouvelles sans chercher  faire fonctionner son esprit critique : les imbciles resteront imbciles. S'il s'agit juste de tenter modestement de redonner aux gens l'ide qu'ils ont un cerveau, a ne peut tre que profitable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> lapproche de llection prsidentielle en France, Facebook et Google ont annonc de nouvelles mesures pour faire face aux fake news.


Le systme doit avoir peur que des articles prsentant de solides arguments contre Macron.
De cette manire ils pourront dire que l'article est faux pour le dcrdibiliser.




> La censure, c'est interdire une nouvelle. Ici, il s'agit d'apprcier si elle est plutt vraie ou plutt fausse.


1. On a pas d'outils pour savoir si un article de : _Le Monde, lAFP, BFM-TV, France Tlvisions, France Mdias Monde, LExpress, Libration et 20 Minutes_ est vrai ou faux.
Parce que souvent a leur arrive de diffuser de fausses informations et gnralement ils ne s'excusent pas aprs.

Officiellement le systme veut lutter contre les "fakes news" en ralit il lutte surtout contre les articles qui le drangent le plus...

----------


## Invit

> Officiellement le systme veut lutter contre les "fakes news" en ralit il lutte surtout contre les articles qui le drangent le plus...


Mais c'est vrai que "limiter la diffusion" et "censurer" sont deux degrs diffrents (mme si l'objectif est strictement le mme). La censure consiste  faire disparatre tout bonnement l'information ou l'oeuvre. N'oublions pas que c'est une pratique encore d'actualit.

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon ok on va dire "limiter l'information". (mais c'est l'tape 1, dj, on ne connait pas la suite).
J'imagine que le projet c'est que si une personne partage sur son mur Facebook une news qui ne va pas (par exemple qui critique lgitimement l'UE), l'outil "collaboratif" va dire que cet article est issu d'un site par sr  100%.
Et des "amis" de la personne vont lui dire "ton lien c'est de la merde, c'est du complotisme, l'UE c'est tip top, personne ne peut le critiquer c'est institution tellement parfaite qui nous a donn de la croissance, le plein emploi, la paix entre les peuples, la tolrance de tout ce qui est diffrent, l'amour de la diversit, cette monnaie commune qui est tellement un succs et qui est vraiment adapt  tout le monde".

Faut bien sparer le motif officiel avec le motif rel.
Par exemple l'tat d'urgence officiellement a permet d'aller plus vite dans les enqutes pour lutter contre le terrorisme.
La premire chose qu'ils ont fait c'est de mettre des cologistes en rsidences pour les empcher de foutre le bordel pendant la COP21.
L'tat d'urgence ne sert  rien et il est l depuis trop longtemps.
Il y a eu des attaques terroristes pendant l'tat d'urgence et on ne peut pas savoir si il y en aurait plus sans.

D'ailleurs normalement d'ici au mois de Mai il devrait y avoir d'autres attaques terroristes, puisque les terroristes attaquent trs souvent avant les lections (jespre que ce ne sera pas le cas).
 chaque attaque terroriste les ctes de popularit d'Hollande et de Valls augmentaient, c'tait chiant...

----------


## dvilink

Bien entendu c'est le dbut, les tapes suivantes sont la censure et surtout la fin de la neutralit du Web. Ils en rvent depuis si longtemps.

----------


## AstOz

Il s'agit de publier que des informations vrifies et non de censurer des informations.

Par contre, je regrette de ne pas voir des journaux plus "indpendants" comme MdiaPart ou Reporter Sans Frontire.

----------


## bilcosby

Mediapart indpendant !!? a ce discute !
http://corto74.blogspot.fr/2013/09/d...iapart-et.html

----------


## Jarodd

Faut pas confondre argent public et subvention publique...

Une mairie qui prend un abonnement pour sa mdiathque, c'est de l'argent public, mais cela ne remet pas en cause l'indpendance de Mediapart. D'autant plus que sur 1 abonnement il y a plein de gens qui lisent les articles (et qui ne prennent pas d'abonnement en nom propre => atant d'argent en moins pour Mediapart). Cet abonnement peut tre rsili, comme un abonnement d'un particulier. Cela n'a rien  voir avec les aide de l'Etat  la presse.

La TVA  2.1%, c'est toute la presse qui en bnficie, pas juste eux. Et faut-il rappeler que jusqu' ya pas longtemps, les pure players avaient une TVA de 19.6%, quand la presse papier avait dj le taux rduit depuis des annes ? Cela a failli coter  Arrt sur images sa survie. Devoir provisionner des annes de TVA pour viter un contencieux, devoir faire un recours devant le Conseil d'Etat, je n'appelle pas cela une aide...

Et quand bien mme ils toucheraient quand mme de l'argent public, sous quelque forme que ce soit : font-ils mieux ou pire que les autres media ? Quelle est la proportion de l'argent public dans leurs revenus ? Et si on comparait avec la presse qui fustige toutes ces aides tout en se gavant depuis des annes ?

----------


## domi65

> La TVA  2.1%, c'est toute la presse qui en bnficie, pas juste eux.


Surtout, ce sont les seuls (pratiquement)  avoir pay une TVA  20%.

----------


## Daranc

Dieux du ciel ! ....croire un journaliste ::calim2::  croire en dieu  ::lol::  croire en Google ::aie::  croire en facebook  ::weird::  ..... je suis pas paranoaque, mais faut pas pousser non plus

----------


## Malick

*France : Facebook vient d'annoncer la mise en production de son outil de vrification,*
*pour lutter contre les  fake news *

Nous vous annoncions en fvrier dernier que Facebook et Google s'taient associs aux mdias franais et avaient procder au lancement de leurs propres outils de lutte contre les  fake news  (ou la dsinformation) en France. En effet, cette dcision rentre dans le cadre des mesures de scurit prises  l'approche des lections prsidentielles pour faire face  la prolifration de faux articles et d'informations non vrifies. 

Aujourd'hui, Facebook a officiellement annonc l'activation et la mise en production de son outil de vrification (fact-checking) sur sa plateforme. Avec l'implmentation de cette nouvelle fonctionnalit, l'ensemble des utilisateurs du clbre rseau social pourront dsormais signaler les messages posts et relatifs  de fausses informations, en d'autres termes il s'agit de toutes les publications prsentant un caractre trompeur. Dans son annonce, Facebook affirme que son outil de fact-checking s'articule autour des quatre points ci-aprs.

*Faciliter les signalements par les utilisateurs*

Chaque utilisateur est dsormais en mesure de contribuer  la lutte contre les fausses informations. Pour cela, il leur suffit d'effectuer un signalement en cliquant sur le coin droit dune publication pour alerter les organes en charge du contrle.

*Travailler avec des organisations tierces comptentes dans la vrification des informations*

Pour une analyse approfondie des messages signals par les utilisateurs, Facebook va s'appuyer sur des mdias qui sont rputs comme ayant une bonne expertise en matire de vrification d'informations. Les contrleurs qui travailleront avec Facebook en France sont lAFP, BFMTV, LExpress, France Mdias Monde, France Tlvisions, Libration, Le Monde et 20 Minutes. Il est prcis que seules ces structures auront un accs  l'outil de fact-checking.
*Indiquer au grand public les informations contestes*

Facebook dclare dans son annonce que  lorsquune publication sera qualifie de fausse information par deux des organisations de fact-checking, elle sera identifie comme tant conteste. Cette publication affichera alors un pictogramme et mentionnera que linformation est conteste. Un message invitera lutilisateur  se rendre sur le site de lun des vrificateurs tiers pour en savoir plus. Lorsquun utilisateur envisagera de partager une publication identifie comme non fiable, un avertissement  contest par des tiers  saffichera. Par ailleurs, la visibilit de ces publications pourra tre rduite dans les fils dactualit des utilisateurs. 

*Limiter les gains financiers pour les auteurs de fausses informations*

Avec la nouvelle fonctionnalit, les messages considrs comme  contests  ne pourront pas tre transforms en publicit et ne seront pas sponsoriss. En effet, les auteurs de tels messages arrivaient  gagner de l'argent en se faisant passer pour de vrais mdias, cela en redirigeant les utilisateurs vers leurs sites.
En rsum, selon Facebook, l'outil de fact-checking permet :
 chaque utilisateur de signaler les fausses informations avec un simple clic sur le coin droit dune publication ;aux structures de contrle de vrifier minutieusement les informations signales par les utilisateurs du rseau social Facebook ;de taguer une publication comme tant conteste lorsquelle est reconnue comme tant une information fausse par deux structures de fact-checking distinctes.

Source : Facebook

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cet outil de fact-checking ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'il sera efficace dans la lutte contre les fakes news ?

----------


## TallyHo

En plus des raisons douteuses de signalement (agacement  :8O: ), Facebook s'appuie sur les mdias pour vrifier, tout est dit... Autant dire que sur des sujets trs sensibles, tabous ou mme des ides trs nouvelles qui sortent des sentiers battus, a va saquer  mort.

Autre souci, est ce que FB a pens  pnaliser les faux vrificateurs ? Je vous parie que d'ici quelques mois, on verra apparatre du "negative fact-checking" comme on a du "negative seo" pour le rfrencement.

----------


## bigben

S'appuyer sur les grands mdias qui racontent parfois plus de btises que certains sites qu'ils contestent. C'est pas forcment la meilleure approche.

Il suffit de voir le Decodex du Monde qui classe le trs bon site "Les crises" en orange pour des raisons listes en deux liens vers des articles qui racontent n'importe quoi. Ils ont pourtant t prvenus que leurs articles sont mensongers, mais ils ne changent rien. La vrit n'est-elle pas que "Les crises" dnonce rgulirement les contre-vrits et les non-dits du journal "Le monde".

Il y a un vrai travaille  faire pour dcrypter le vrai du faux. Mais quand on voit la manipulation d'opinion que font nos grands mdias, on se dit que ce n'est certainement pas  eux de faire ce travail !  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> [*]*Travailler avec des organisations tierces comptentes dans la vrification des informations*
> 
> Pour une analyse approfondie des messages signals par les utilisateurs, Facebook va s'appuyer sur des mdias qui sont rputs comme ayant une bonne expertise en matire de vrification d'informations. Les contrleurs qui travailleront avec Facebook en France sont lAFP, BFMTV, LExpress, France Mdias Monde, France Tlvisions, Libration, Le Monde et 20 Minutes. Il est prcis que seules ces structures auront un accs  l'outil de fact-checking.


L'AFP, BFM, Le Monde, etc ne sont pas trs bien plac pour dire si une information est vraie ou fausse...
Ce qui serait intressant ce serait de faire une plateforme collaborative o chacun pourrait critiquer les articles de ces mdias.
Parfois ils diffusent des hoax...

Ces mdias ne sont pas neutre, ce n'est pas trs intressant de voir le monde  travers leur filtres...

----------


## Grogro

Je pense que ce petit jeu malsain va trs rapidement se retourner contre leurs crateurs. Parce qu'on va se faire un malin plaisir de remonter comme "fake news" un certain nombre de comportements thiquement douteux des mass mdias, et en masse. Ou comme comme "mdia partisan" (ce qu'ils sont tous). Effet boomerang dans 3...2...1...

----------


## Kimojasan

Il y'a dj des entreprises fournissant de faux profils, pour les politiques notamment, maintenant il y aura des entreprises fournissant de fausses vrifications. Les parties politiques, les propagandistes n'en attendaient pas tant ! 

"Par ailleurs, la visibilit de ces publications pourra tre rduite dans les fils dactualit des utilisateurs"

Qu'on nous permette de juger de la vracit (prsum ou non) d'une info, c'est bien, mais qu'on nous impose un filtrage du contenue bas sur ce jugement, c'est pas cool du tout, c'est mme remettre en question notre esprit critique. Facebook aurait beaucoup  y gagner en laissant place  un systme de filtrage plus participatif, ou l'utilisateur pourrait dterminer finement quelles types d'informations il voudrait voire sur son fil d'actualit, que ce soit des amis, des mdias, des personnalits connues, des bloggeurs,  le niveau de vracit prsum d'une actualit, etc.... Aujourd'hui, c'est compltement opaque et a ne donne aucunement confiance.

----------


## rtg57

Le prochain qui me souhaite bon anniversaire sur FB, je le balance pour 'information pas vraie'... cela m'aidera  rester jeune !

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google dploie une fonctionnalit pour indiquer le degr de crdibilit d'une information sur Google Search * 
*et toutes les versions de Google News * 

 Google a t conu pour aider les gens  trouver des informations utiles en affichant le contenu gnial que crent les diteurs et les sites. Cet accs  une information de haute qualit est ce qui permet aux gens d'utiliser le Web et aux contributeurs de continuer  s'engager et  y investir , a rappel Google en guise de prambule dans un billet de blog annonant le dploiement de son outil de vrification de crdibilit sur toutes les versions de son moteur de recherche ainsi que de sa rubrique rserve aux actualits.

 Cependant, avec des milliers de nouveaux articles mis en ligne chaque minute de chaque jour, la quantit de contenus auxquels sont confronts les gens sur Internet peut tre crasante. Et malheureusement, tous ne sont pas factuels ou vrais, ce qui rend difficile la distinction entre les faits et la fiction , continue la filiale dAlphabet.

Le numro un de la recherche prcise que cest la raison pour laquelle en octobre dernier, avec ses partenaires de Jigsaw, il a annonc que, dans quelques pays, les diteurs allaient pouvoir afficher une balise "Fact Check" dans Google News pour les actualits. Cette tiquette a pour objectif didentifier des articles qui incluent des informations vrifies par les diteurs dactualits et les organismes de vrification des faits.

 Aprs avoir valu les commentaires des utilisateurs et des diteurs, nous avons dcid de dployer le label Fact Check de Google News dans toutes ses dclinaisons, et nous avons galement dcid de l'tendre sur Google Search dans toutes les langues. Pour la premire fois, lorsque vous effectuez une recherche sur Google qui renvoie un rsultat autoris contenant des vrifications de faits pour une ou plusieurs rclamations publiques, vous verrez clairement ces informations sur la page de rsultats de recherche. L'extrait affichera les informations sur la rclamation, qui a fait la rclamation, et la vrification de faits de cette revendication particulire .


Dans la pratique, cela signifie que si vous cherchez des faits sur Google Search (peut-tre dans lobjectif de vous assurer de leur vracit), il ne sera pas rare de tomber sur des sites qui font usage du label Fact Check mis en vidence dans les rsultats de recherche. 

Google prcise que ce type dinformation ne sera pas disponible pour toutes les recherches. Dailleurs, il est possible davoir des rsultats o les diteurs ont cherch  vrifier le mme nonc, mais sont parvenus  des conclusions diffrentes :  ces vrifications de faits ne sont pas de Google et sont prsentes afin que les gens puissent avoir des jugements plus clairs. Bien que des conclusions diffrentes puissent tre prsentes, nous pensons qu'il est toujours utile pour les gens de comprendre le degr de consensus autour d'une revendication particulire et de disposer d'informations claires sur les sources acceptes. Au fur et  mesure que nous effectuons des vrifications de faits plus visibles dans les rsultats de la recherche, nous sommes persuads que les gens auront plus de temps pour examiner et valuer ces vrifications de faits et donc se faire leur propre avis clair . 

Les sites qui souhaitent faire tiqueter leurs contenus du label Fact Check doivent remplir quelques critres au pralable, notamment utiliser le balisage ClaimReview de schema.org. Ils peuvent galement recourir au Share the Facts widget dvelopp par le Duke Reporters Lab, spcialis dans le fact-checking. Par ailleurs, les sites doivent tre identifis comme une source dinformation fiable par lalgorithme de Google pour pouvoir bnficier de cet tiquetage.

Il est probable que la popularit d'un site sera une mesure cl utilise pour dterminer l'admissibilit, mais les autres critres qui sont utiliss restent encore flous. Ici, Google est confront  la mme problmatique qu'avec le classement des rsultats de recherche. Aussi, lAmricain veut trouver le bon quilibre entre la transparence et la rtention dinformation pour empcher les sites de manipuler les rsultats. 

Source : Google 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette mesure ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Google propose le label "Fact Check" sur Google News pour aisment identifier les articles vrifiant des faits, que pensez-vous de cette initiative ?

----------


## Vivien46

Il est triste d'en arriver au point o l'on considre que les gens ne sont plus capable de vrifier la validit d'une information par eux-mme.. 
L'initiative est bonne videmment, mais j'ai peur de la mise en place et du rsultat final (faux-positifs ?). Qu'arriverait-il si deux articles contradictoires taient labellis "vrai" ? Au final mme si cet outil sera certainement utile (notamment pour le rfrencement je suppose), rien ne vaut une vrification de la source de l'info et surtout comparer avec d'autres sources  ::):

----------


## arond

> Il est triste d'en arriver au point o l'on considre que les gens ne sont plus capable de vrifier la validit d'une information par eux-mme.. 
> L'initiative est bonne videmment, mais j'ai peur de la mise en place et du rsultat final (faux-positifs ?). Qu'arriverait-il si deux articles contradictoires taient labellis "vrai" ? Au final mme si cet outil sera certainement utile (notamment pour le rfrencement je suppose), rien ne vaut une vrification de la source de l'info et surtout comparer avec d'autres sources


Qu'arriverait-il si deux articles contradictoires taient labellis "vrai" ? 
- Il arrivera surement que le site avec le plus de visite aura la meilleure mis en avant et l'autre soit perdra son label soit apparaitra en dessous.

Il est triste d'en arriver au point o l'on considre que les gens ne sont plus capable de vrifier la validit d'une information par eux-mme.. 
- Et sa ne va faire qu'empirer les gens croient qu'internet sa marche comme sa et que tout le monde il est beau tout le monde il est gentil  ::love2::  Et te sorte des phrases du style "Quel interet voyons de faire circuler de fausses informations ?" ou encore "Moi sa ne m'arrive jamais je sais faire la diffrence"  ::mur::

----------


## Tartare2240

Allons, allons... Il est bien connu que tout ce qui est sur Internet est vrai !
...
...
Ah bon les allemands sont responsable de notre pic de pollution !?? Mais quelle horreur !!

 ::scarymov::

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Oui, mme les anims en flux vidos et autres sont toutes des histoires vraies.  ::cfou:: 
Tu as cru a quelle poisson d'avril ?

----------


## Etanne

> Il est triste d'en arriver au point o l'on considre que les gens ne sont plus capable de vrifier la validit d'une information par eux-mme..


Sauf pour le 1er avril...  ::(:

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Facebook amliore ses techniques de dtection de faux comptes*
*qui lui permettent d'en supprimer 30 000 en France*

Depuis llection amricaine, le rseau social a essuy des critiques constantes pour son incapacit  contrler la qualit de linformation qui circule en son sein. Des pays comme lAllemagne ou la France, qui ont des scrutins importants  venir, craignent dsormais que des campagnes de dsinformation et de propagation de discours haineux sur internet et les rseaux sociaux puissent avoir un impact sur le rsultat des lections. En phase avec les nouvelles relatives aux craintes que son rseau social suscite, Facebook a rcemment annonc avoir dploy de nouvelles mesures pour dtecter les faux comptes de manire plus efficace afin dassurer lintgrit de la plateforme.


 Garantir lauthenticit de linformation au sein de notre plateforme est un challenge constant , peut-on lire sur un billet de blog de Shabnam Shaik, responsable technique chez Facebook.

  Nous tions dj capables dempcher  des bots de crer des comptes fictifs ou de bloquer des activits suspectes grce  nos systmes de scurit qui tournent en arrire-plan. Nous avons fait des progrs supplmentaires et allons vous les expliquer aujourdhui .

 Dsormais, nous sommes capables de dtecter des faux comptes de faon plus efficace. Nous nvaluons plus le contenu lui-mme, mais nous basons sur des modles comportementaux pour dtecter plus facilement ces faux comptes. Par exemple, nos systmes peuvent dtecter le partage rpt du mme contenu, ou encore une augmentation des messages envoys .

 En France par exemple, ces amliorations nous ont permis de supprimer 30 000 faux comptes , a encore ajout Shabnam Shaik. Facebook espre ainsi rduire la dsinformation et la propagation de spams grce  ces nouvelles techniques. Les comptes mensongers dots de la plus large audience sont particulirement dans le viseur.  

Cette opration dassainissement intervient alors que Facebook a dj lanc son outil de fact-checking sur le march. Le principe derrire loutil est de permettre  des utilisateurs de signaler les informations dont ils doutent de la vracit. Les liens signals sont ensuite rassembls dans un portail afin que des mdias partenaires puissent les analyser.

 Si au moins deux dentre ces mdias partenaires estiment que linformation signale est contestable et fournissent un lien qui en atteste, alors le contenu sera marqu comme tant problmatique avec un pictogramme. Les utilisateurs seront ensuite invits  se rendre sur un site partenaire pour plus dinformations et seront alerts que le contenu est peu fiable sils dcident de partager le lien contest.

En France par exemple, les mdias partenaires retenus pour analyser les informations rassembles dans loutil de fact-checking sont le Monde, lAgence France-Presse (AFP), BFM-TV, France Tlvisions, France Mdias Monde, LExpress, Libration et 20 Minutes. 

Facebook dispose donc dsormais de techniques supplmentaires de dtection de faux comptes  quil utilise en tandem avec l'outil de fact-checking pour contrecarrer la propagation de fausses informations. Voil qui semble tre de bon augure  l'approche de l'lection prsidentielle franaise. Elle ne devrait pas tre entache de dsinformation, du moins pas autant que ce fut le cas pour la rcente lection amricaine. Facebook pour sa part devrait, au moins momentanment, faire taire les critiques qui visent sa plateforme.

Sources : Annonce, abcnews

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  France : Facebook annonce la mise en production de son outil de vrification, pour lutter contre les  fake news 

 ::fleche::  L'Allemagne veut faire payer jusqu' 500 000 euros  Facebook et aux autres rseaux, si les fausses actualits ne sont pas supprimes aprs 24 heures

----------


## Angelsafrania

Les faux positifs vont bientt pleuvoir !
Je n'en connais dj qui sont dans le cas (un consulat). a fait plusieurs semaines que leur compte est bloqu, et ils ont normment de mal  la faire dbloquer.

----------


## Kristoch

ces dbiles, qui programment comme des pieds, bloquent de vritables comptes qui tiennent des pages et des groupes en partageant sans arrt donc les contenus!
il faut tre nul pour pas comprendre que les gens publient une fois et partagent ensuite: a prend assez de temps comme a!!
l o on atteint le comble et l'absurdit les plus complets c'est que donc ce sont les comptes parmi les plus actifs qui sont du coup sanctionns!!!
Et ces nazes suspendent les publications privant certains groupes de l'essentiel parfois de 99% du contenu le temps de la vrification qui peut prendre 72 heures: ???
on ne peut plus se connecter du tout donc tout simplement lire ni changer de messages, se connecter pour les amis qui vous savent l, "vivants"...
qu'on ne puisse plus publier, ok pourquoi pas, mais tout enlever et empcher la personne de se connecter avec l c'est du dlire!
on constate l'incomptence et l'illogisme des gens de chez Facebook alors qu'ils veulent copier les autres car ils privent les gens de leurs profils, de leurs images, de leurs messages privs sur messenger, de leurs contacts, de tout ce qu'ils se sont ingnis  ajouter  Facebook contre la concurrence!
c'est absolument inadmissible, au del de la censure pure et simple, cette privation incroyable de libert, de ses moyens de communications avec ses proches, amis, connaissances!
imaginez les dgts sur un compte professionnel! imaginez l'incomprhension de qui ne peut plus du tout vous contacter soudain sans raison, sans explication!

----------


## emutramp

> imaginez les dgts sur un compte professionnel! imaginez l'incomprhension de qui ne peut plus du tout vous contacter soudain sans raison, sans explication!


Imaginez un monde ou les humains auraient eu la reflexion de ne jamais s'inscrire sur ce genre de plateforme...

----------


## steel-finger

> ces dbiles, qui programment comme des pieds, ......


Pardon mais je crois que tu sous estimes les comptences ncessaire sur ce genre d'infrastructure, et les faux positif a arrivent leur algo est tout juste dploy !!!

----------


## Kristoch

je disais:
imaginez les dgts sur un compte professionnel! imaginez l'incomprhension de qui ne peut plus du tout vous contacter soudain sans raison, sans explication!
on me rpond:
Imaginez un monde ou les humains auraient eu la reflexion de ne jamais s'inscrire sur ce genre de plateforme...
je dois donc ragir:
mais beaucoup de gens utilisent par ncessit sinon obligation enfin voyons! par praticit sans doute aussi:
bien de refuser par principe mais on va o sont les autres au lieu de se couper totalement
a ne remplace pas le reste, a complte. et on fait a en service minimum
suffit de voir que la plupart des profils sont bidons en nom avec jeux de mots etc 
qui a envie que son patron le voit en petite tenue et maillot de bain? les gens en gnral ont 2 profils: l'officiel/professionnel et un autre!

je disais:
ces dbiles, qui programment comme des pieds, ......
on me rpond:
Pardon mais je crois que tu sous estimes les comptences ncessaire sur ce genre d'infrastructure, et les faux positif a arrivent leur algo est tout juste dploy !!!
ma raction:
je parle en connaissance de cause en tant qu'utilisateur confront aux bugs quotidiens et  la lourdeur du truc de faon quotidienne, pestant contre Facebook
je parle en connaissance de cause en tant que programmeur sinon dveloppeur tendance ninja c'est  dire faisant quasiment tout de A  Z dans un site/blog/forum
et ce juqu'au graphisme, aux mailings, aux messages de vente, et presque jusqu'aux contenus audio et vido... 
donc quand je constate comme c'est mal foutu ce que Facebook ose appeller des "groupes" ou "pages" et censs remplacer forums, blogs et autres:
je me marre puis je peste et pleure car c'est trs mal pens et ralis, voil tout.

et pour tout dire, avouer j'tais dj concepteur de charte graphique et de structures de site du temps du Minitel!!!
je n'ai jamais retrouv l'imagination et tout ce qui existait du tempos du Minitel pourtant copi par internet... c'est dire!
ils ont cru que le dbit, la couleur, les capacits suffisaient  faire quelque chose de valable? Dsol a n'est pas le cas.

----------


## SurferIX

> mais beaucoup de gens utilisent par ncessit sinon obligation enfin voyons!


Je ne comprends pas l'intrt de lire que tel personne est partie faire caca  13:30 et a vu son papa  14:30 puis a manqu sa rame de mtro et est arrive  20:00 au lieu de 19:00.
Et je suis gentil, d'habitude c'est pire.



> par praticit sans doute aussi: bien de refuser par principe mais on va o sont les autres au lieu de se couper totalement


Se couper de quoi ? Tu n'as pas de voisin ? Tu ne discute jamais avec les personnes que tu as en face dans le mtro ? Tu ne discute pas quand tu fais la queue chez le boulanger ? C'est juste que tu es une victime #1 du systme.... et tu te fais manipuler gravement. L'Etat devrait marquer a quand on se connecte sur Facebook - comme les paquets de cigarette : "se faire manipuler nuit gravement  la sant morale"




> Pardon mais je crois que tu sous estimes les comptences ncessaire sur ce genre d'infrastructure, et les faux positif a arrivent leur algo est tout juste dploy !!!
> ma raction:
> je parle en connaissance de cause en tant qu'utilisateur confront aux bugs quotidiens et  la lourdeur du truc de faon quotidienne, pestant contre Facebook


Srieusement, comment peut-on utiliser quotidiennement Facebook. Srieusement ?




> je me marre puis je peste et pleure car c'est trs mal pens et ralis, voil tout.


Si tu tais vraiment meilleur que Mark Zuckerberg, tu ne serais pas sur ce forum  discutailler, tu serais en train de choisir la prochaine le que tu achterais pour ta fille... non ?




> et pour tout dire, avouer j'tais dj concepteur de charte graphique et de structures de site du temps du Minitel!!!
> ils ont cru que le dbit, la couleur, les capacits suffisaient  faire quelque chose de valable? Dsol a n'est pas le cas.


Renseigne toi bien sur l'histoire du Minitel tu verras, qu'au mme titre que le Concorde, on avait des annes d'avance sur tous les autres pays, mais les amerloques (et je reste poli) on fait en sorte de nous touffer et de sortir "leur" Internet, moyen de communication 4x plus lent que ce que procurait le Minitel  l'poque (pour le Concorde, ils l'ont simplement interdit de passer au dessus des Etats Unis, coupant court  tous les trajets longue distance, tuant dans l'oeuf quelque chose qu'ils n'arrivent toujours pas  galer presque 20 ans aprs).

Bref, utilisateur  fond de facebook + manque de culture effrayant. Ah. L'un se retrouve aussi dans l'autre, quelque part, non ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Grogro

> Se couper de quoi ? Tu n'as pas de voisin ? Tu ne discute jamais avec les personnes que tu as en face dans le mtro ? Tu ne discute pas quand tu fais la queue chez le boulanger ?


T'as que a  foutre que d'interpeler des quidams dans la rue que tu ne connais ni d'Eve ni d'Adam et qui ne veulent qu'une chose : qu'on leur foute la paix pour une fois ? Un hurluberlu de la sorte qui vient me les briser quand j'ai rien demand soit je l'ignore, soit je l'envoie chier. Et pas aimablement.

----------


## Francois_C

Il me semble clair que si la civilisation doit prir bientt, ce sera pour n'avoir pas matris l'volution de la communication numrique.

L'acclration des transactions boursires par rapport au temps o les cours de la Bourse taient affichs sur des tableaux et o l'on attendait l'heure d'ouverture a engendr une conomie de casino ou plutt de jeu vido fonde sur la rapidit des fluctuations des cours, acclrant les dlocalisations et les licenciements.

La propagation instantane des fausses nouvelles a mis  la tte des tats-unis un Ronald McDonald qui radote sur Twitter.

----------


## SurferIX

> T'as que a  foutre que d'interpeler des quidams dans la rue que tu ne connais ni d'Eve ni d'Adam et qui ne veulent qu'une chose : qu'on leur foute la paix pour une fois ? Un hurluberlu de la sorte qui vient me les briser quand j'ai rien demand soit je l'ignore, soit je l'envoie chier. Et pas aimablement.


C'est donc grce  des gens comme toi que Facebook est n. Et venant de moi, c'est pas tu tout un compliment, c'est mme une insulte.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Facebook reconnat que des acteurs malveillants ont lanc des campagnes de dsinformation sur sa plateforme, * 
*durant les lections prsidentielles amricaines * 

tant donn la taille de Facebook en termes de nombre dutilisateurs (il a franchi le seuil du milliard dutilisateurs actifs), mais galement son importance dans le quotidien de plusieurs personnes, il nest pas tonnant de voir cette plateforme servir de terrain pour tenter de manipuler la masse. 

Dans un rapport, six mois aprs les lections prsidentielles amricaines, le rseau social a enfin admis que le dbat politique durant cette priode a quelque peu souffert de ce que Facebook a appel des  oprations dinformations . Il faut noter que ce rapport nest pas sign de son PDG, Mark Zuckerberg, qui assurait que  lide que Facebook ait influenc llection de la moindre manire  cause de ses faux articles dactualit, qui reprsentent une partie infime de notre contenu, me parat ridicule , mais plutt dune quipe en charge de la scurit de la plateforme.

Dans son rapport, Facebook a expliqu que lexpression  fake news  est apparue comme une phrase attrayante pour se rfrer  tout, quil sagisse darticles dactualit qui sont factuellement incorrects, de parodies et de sarcasmes, de canulars, de rumeur, dabus et de mconnaissances factuelles par des personnalits publiques.

 La sur-utilisation et l'utilisation abusive du terme  fake news  peuvent tre problmatiques car, sans des dfinitions communes, nous ne pouvons pas comprendre ou rsoudre pleinement ces problmes , a avanc le numro un des rseaux sociaux. Aussi, il a adopt les terminologies suivantes pour se rfrer  ces concepts : 
*oprations dinformation (ou d'influence)* : mesures prises par les gouvernements ou des acteurs organiss non tatiques pour fausser le sentiment politique national ou tranger, le plus souvent pour parvenir  une stratgie et/ou un rsultat gopolitique. Ces oprations peuvent utiliser une combinaison de mthodes, telles que les fausses actualits, de la dsinformation ou de faux comptes sur les rseaux sociaux (faux amplificateurs) visant  manipuler lopinion publique ;*fausses actualits :* articles de presse qui prtendent tre factuels, mais qui comportent des anomalies intentionnelles de fait dans l'intention d'veiller des passions, d'attirer l'auditoire ou de tromper ;*faux amplificateurs* : activits coordonnes par des comptes non authentiques dans le but de manipuler des discours politiques (par exemple, en dcourageant les parties spcifiques de participer  la discussion) ;*dsinformation* : information/contenu inexact ou manipul qui se propage intentionnellement. Cela peut inclure les fausses actualits ou peut impliquer des mthodes plus subtiles, telles que les fausses oprations de drapeau, le remplissage de citations inexactes ou des histoires reposant sur des intermdiaires innocents. La dsinformation se distingue de la mal-information par son caractre intentionnel ; la mal-information pour sa part est commise par inadvertance, une propagation involontaire d'informations inexactes sans intention malveillante.


Facebook assure avoir vu trois oprations dinfluence majeures sur sa plateforme :
*collecte de donnes cibles*, dans le but de voler et souvent d'exposer des informations qui ne sont pas publiques et peuvent offrir des occasions uniques de contrler le discours public ;*cration de contenu*, factice ou rel, soit directement par l'oprateur d'information, soit en propageant des articles  des journalistes et d'autres tiers, y compris via de faux personnages en ligne ;*fausse amplification*, que Facebook dfinit comme activit coordonne par des comptes ntant pas authentiques avec l'intention de manipuler le discours politique.

Les objectifs stratgiques dploys par ces faux amplificateurs que Facebook a nots sont :
*la promotion ou le dnigrement dune cause ou dun problme spcifique* : c'est la plus simple manifestation de faux amplificateurs. Il peut s'agir de l'utilisation de la dsinformation ou des fausses actualits. Ces acteurs exploitent souvent un problme quils vont amplifier selon le panel cibl. Cela peut inclure des sujets autour de personnages ou partis politiques, religion, gouvernements nationaux, nations et/ou groupes ethniques, institutions ou vnements actuels ;*semer la mfiance dans les institutions politiques :* dans ce cas, les faux oprateurs de compte cherchent plutt  saper le statu quo de la politique ou des institutions civiles  un niveau plus stratgique ;*rpandre la confusion :* les administrateurs de rseaux de faux comptes peuvent avoir comme objectif  long terme de troubler les discours civiques et dalimenter des rivalits au sein dun mme groupe. Facebook assure que, dans plusieurs cas, il a identifi des acteurs malveillants sur Facebook qui, via des comptes qui ne sont pas authentiques, sont activement engags dans le spectre politique avec l'apparente intention d'accrotre les tensions entre les partisans de ces groupes et de fracturer leur base de soutien.
Facebook a soulign limportance de faire des efforts pour combattre les oprations dinfluence :  Les oprations d'information peuvent affecter l'ensemble de l'cosystme de l'information, des consommateurs individuels dinformations et des partis politiques aux gouvernements, aux organisations de la socit civile et aux entreprises de mdias. Une rponse efficace ncessite donc une approche globale de la socit qui offre une collaboration sur les questions de scurit, d'ducation, de gouvernance et d'ducation aux mdias. Facebook reconnat qu'une poigne de groupes d'acteurs cls doit assumer plus de responsabilits pour aider  prvenir les abus, et nous nous engageons non seulement  aborder les composants qui impliquent directement notre plateforme, mais aussi en soutenant les efforts des autres . 

En France, Facebook a supprim 30 000 comptes peu avant le premier tour de llection prsidentielle, ces campagnes visaient  rcolter illgalement des informations prives prsentes sur le rseau social pour les dvoiler au public.

Source : rapport Facebook (au format PDF)

----------


## Francois_C

Aprs avoir transform les oprations financires en jeu vido, et boulevers le fonctionnement de l'conomie, voil que l'acclration de la communication numrique est en train de tuer le dmocratie.

Avec les hackers russes et la fachosphre en France, ce n'est plus la vrit d'une information qui compte mais la sensation qu'elle provoque et sa vitesse de propagation. Plus besoin de vrits ; il faut des bruits suffisamment scandaleux pour qu'ils se rpandent avant d'tre dmentis et influent sur les dcisions d'un public peu exerc au sens critique.

----------


## el_slapper

> Aprs avoir transform les oprations financires en jeu vido, et boulevers le fonctionnement de l'conomie, voil que l'acclration de la communication numrique est en train de tuer le dmocratie.
> 
> Avec les hackers russes et la fachosphre en France, ce n'est plus la vrit d'une information qui compte mais la sensation qu'elle provoque et sa vitesse de propagation. Plus besoin de vrits ; il faut des bruits suffisamment scandaleux pour qu'ils se rpandent avant d'tre dmentis et influent sur les dcisions d'un public peu exerc au sens critique.


a revient  ce que disait R0d sur l'autre enfilade : nous sommes entrs dans l're du signal. L'importance est d'avoir plus de signaux, et plus nombreux, que l'adversaire. Peu importe leur vracit, leur pertinence, ou leur domaine d'application.

----------


## Grogro

> a revient  ce que disait R0d sur l'autre enfilade : nous sommes entrs dans l're du signal. L'importance est d'avoir plus de signaux, et plus nombreux, que l'adversaire. Peu importe leur vracit, leur pertinence, ou leur domaine d'application.


C'est ni plus ni moins l'essence de la socit du spectacle au sens des deux livres de Guy Debord, c'est le souvenir que j'en ai mais mes lectures datent.

----------


## Daranc

> T'as que a  foutre que d'interpeler des quidams dans la rue que tu ne connais ni d'Eve ni d'Adam et qui ne veulent qu'une chose : qu'on leur foute la paix pour une fois ? Un hurluberlu de la sorte qui vient me les briser quand j'ai rien demand soit je l'ignore, soit je l'envoie chier. Et pas aimablement.



 ::mrgreen::  un parisien 100% je prsume
perso je dis bonjour au gens que je croisent en promenant mes chiens ...ou au gens qui sont avec moi au magasin...peut etre l'avantage de vivre dans un petit village ou il n'y a pas grand monde. J' parle aux types que je prends en stop en allant au boulot. et je rpond  ceux qui me parlent. envoyez chier les gens mchamment c'est valable que lorsque tu es absolument sur d'tre le plus fort , sinon c'est faire preuve d'une grande tmrit  ::weird::  ou aimer le risque. ::aie:: 

a s'appelle quand mme vivre en socit. Un simple comportement de non agressivit ou un minimum d'empathie , on peut assister  un accident et avoir trois comportement diffrent 
1) s'en foutre parce que c'est pas nos oignons 
2) prendre une photo pour buzzer sur les rseaux sociaux * 
3) porter secours
*_une attitude qui va super bien avec le nom de sociaux je trouve_

----------


## goomazio

> perso je dis bonjour au gens que je croisent en promenant mes chiens ...ou au gens qui sont avec moi au magasin...peut etre l'avantage de vivre dans un petit village ou il n'y a pas grand monde. J' parle aux types que je prends en stop en allant au boulot. et je rpond  ceux qui me parlent. 
> 
> a s'appelle quand mme vivre en socit.


Il devait parler d'autre chose parce que son message c'est clairement n'importe quoi... Le genre de gamin qui rpond "on se connait ? j't'ai parl ?!?"  ceux qui l'interpellent  ::(:

----------


## Daranc

> Il devait parler d'autre chose parce que son message c'est clairement n'importe quoi... Le genre de gamin qui rpond "on se connait ? j't'ai parl ?!?"  ceux qui l'interpellent


Ail hop 

euh... I Hope
_(je dbute en langue trangre)_

----------


## Claude Michel

*Facebook : des mises  jour dans le flux de news pour rduire les fausses informations*
*et les liens de spam*

Facebook permet  ses utilisateurs,  travers son service de flux dinformations, de partager les informations quils trouvent utiles et pertinentes avec leur public et leurs lecteurs. Mais ce service peut tre galement exploit par des personnes malintentionnes pour partager de fausses informations, des liens publicitaires ou des spams. Pour cette raison, les critiques de ses utilisateurs ont conduit le gant des rseaux sociaux  mener plusieurs amliorations sur ce service comme l'annonce de son outil pour lutter efficacement contre les  fake news  dj test aux tats-Unis et en Allemagne.


Cela dit, la socit Facebook annonce de nouvelles mises  jour de son service pour lutter contre la dsinformation, les liens publicitaires et les spams. Facebook a expliqu quun petit groupe de personnes sur le rseau social partage systmatiquement des publications quotidiennes pour piger ses utilisateurs avec les spams, les liens publicitaires, la dsinformation ou les informations de qualit infrieure. Ainsi, il va travailler sur la rduction de leur influence et rendre moins prioritaire laffichage des liens partags plus frquemment que les utilisateurs rguliers. Facebook a ajout que cette mise  jour sappliquera uniquement aux liens des articles individuels, mais pas aux domaines, pages, vidos, photos, check-in ou les mises  jour du statut.

Rappelons que Facebook a t,  plusieurs reprises, souponn de manque de neutralit dans le traitement des informations surtout politiques comme ctait le cas aux tats-Unis et en Allemagne. Une affaire que le rseau social a toujours banalise tout en apportant des mises  jour dites damlioration sur son service de flux dinformations.

Selon Facebook, la plupart des diteurs ne vont pas remarquer de changement significatif vis--vis de ces mises  jour. Seulement les personnes qui ont lhabitude de recevoir un flux important dinformations vont voir une rduction de la distribution de ce type de liens spcifiques. Facebook a rappel  ses utilisateurs de garder  lesprit ses guides de base de publications afin de continuer  rejoindre leur public et publier des informations pertinentes.

*Source :* Facebook News

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Facebook commence  tester son outil pour bloquer les  fake news  en Allemagne o les autorits craignent de la dsinformation lors des lections

----------


## sergio_is_back

C'est quoi "Facebook" ?

----------


## UndeadangerousK

> C'est quoi "Facebook" ?


Tu prends une boite de conserve, vide de prfrence (Tu peux pter dedans, si tu veux, tu ne feras que te rapprocher de la vrit, et faut la refermer vite.), tu y colles une super tiquette avec un f blanc sur fond bleu, et voil !

Aprs, tu la balances loin sur un building de wall street et hop, t'es en bourse.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Fake news : Facebook va dsormais priver de publicits les pages qui partagent des articles marqus comme faux*
*par les organisations de fact-checking*

Aprs les dernires lections prsidentielles des tats-Unis, Facebook a fait face  de nombreuses critiques pour avoir t le sige de la diffusion des fausses actualits ; lesquelles auraient, pour bon nombre de personnes, influenc les lections amricaines en faveur de Donald Trump. Si lentreprise a au dbut nglig ce problme, Facebook a fini par le prendre au srieux et enchainer les mesures pour essayer de freiner les fake news et canulars sur sa plateforme.

Le gant des rseaux sociaux a dcid de sattaquer aux fausses informations sur sa plateforme de diverses manires. La premire consiste  perturber les incitations conomiques  crer des fake news. La deuxime consiste  crer des nouveaux outils et produits pour freiner leur propagation et la dernire consiste  aider les utilisateurs  prendre des dcisions plus claires lorsqu'ils rencontrent des fake news.


En dpit de tous ses efforts, Facebook a encore du pain sur la planche dans sa lutte contre la dsinformation sur sa plateforme. Lentreprise dit avoir  identifi un certain nombre de pages qui utilisent les annonces Facebook pour crer leur audience afin de distribuer de fausses informations de manire plus large.  Facebook a donc dcid de sanctionner les annonceurs qui sadonnent rgulirement  ce genre de pratiques en les privant de publicits. 

 Maintenant, si une page partage  plusieurs reprises des articles qui ont t marqus comme faux par des organisations tierces de fact-checking, ils ne pourront plus acheter des publicits sur Facebook , a averti la firme de Mark Zuckerberg. Lentreprise espre  travers cette mise  jour  contribuer  perturber les incitations conomiques et  freiner la propagation de fausses informations  et franchir ainsi  une autre tape vers la cration d'une communaut plus informe sur Facebook. 

Facebook n'a toutefois pas donn de prcision sur le nombre de fausses informations partages au-del duquel les annonceurs qui sadonnent  cette pratique ne seront plus tolrs. Daprs un porte-parole, cette information ne sera pas divulgue, car elle  pourrait permettre aux gens de jouer au systme . Il faut galement noter que linterdiction ne sera pas non plus permanente.  Si les pages arrtent de partager de fausses informations, elles peuvent tre autorises  nouveau  diffuser des annonces , indique Facebook.

Source : Facebook

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette nouvelle mesure ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> *Fake news : Facebook va dsormais priver de publicits les pages qui partagent des articles marqus comme faux*
> *par les organisations de fact-checking*
> 
> Aprs les dernires lections prsidentielles des tats-Unis, Facebook a fait face  de nombreuses critiques pour avoir t le sige de la diffusion des fausses actualits ; lesquelles auraient, pour bon nombre de personnes, *influenc les lections amricaines en faveur de Donald Trump*. Si lentreprise a au dbut nglig ce problme, Facebook a fini par le prendre au srieux et enchainer les mesures pour essayer de freiner les fake news et canulars sur sa plateforme.


Vu que le sire Zuckerberg est pressenti pour devenir candidat dmocrate, et que le soucis semble uniquement tre les articles qui ont soutenu Donald Trump (et ce pour suivre le leitmotiv de la candidate dmocrate aprs sa dfaite humiliante), on peut considrer que la neutralit politique de cette plateforme est fortement compromise.

----------


## LSMetag

> ...


1) Clinton a, au suffrage universel, obtenu 2 millions de voix en plus de Trump. Trump a gagn grce au systme des grands lecteurs. Vous me semblez trs partial.
2) Il y a des fake news partout. Ce qu'on appelle de la diffamation, o le plaignant gagnerait  l'aise. Il suffit de voir pour Macron pendant l'lection. On l'a trait d'homosexuel qui trompait sa femme, des faux documents avec des lments en cyrillique (russe) ont t diffuss (2h avant la priode de rserve). Des journaux comme BreitBar ou FDeSouche soit dforment de vraies informations (ne se contentent pas simplement de traiter selon leurs convictions, mais les dforment), soit en inventent.

Trump doit tre un incompris puisque tout le monde dmissionne autour de lui...

Pour en revenir  la news, je me dis qu'il tait temps. C'est trs nervant de voir ce genre de procds, qui peuvent impacter un Etat. Sanctionner le mensonge ayant pour but de nuire, n'est-ce pas normal ?

Et que l'on ne vienne pas me parler d'atteinte  la libert d'expression. Sinon Mediapart, le Canard Enchan, le Monde ou l'mission Quotidien ne seraient plus l.

----------


## hotcryx

> 1) 
> Trump doit tre un incompris puisque tout le monde dmissionne autour de lui...


La politique est un nid de vipres.
Une fois ils sont les meilleurs amis du monde, une autre fois les pires ennemis...
Trump dgage les gens qui le sabote mais ils sont nombreux  ::aie:: 
Toutes les manif (antifa..) c'est pour le dstabiliser et le virer avant la fin de son mandat mais qui est derrire ces manif et pourquoi des gens sont pays pour participer aux manif?
Personne ne creuse le sujet, trange.

CNN a dj  plusieurs reprises t pris la main dans le sac comme Fake news.

----------


## LSMetag

> La politique est un nid de vipres.
> Une fois ils sont les meilleurs amis du monde, une autre fois les pires ennemis...
> Trump dgage les gens qui le sabote mais ils sont nombreux 
> Toutes les manif (antifa..) c'est pour le dstabiliser et le virer avant la fin de son mandat mais qui est derrire ces manif et pourquoi des gens sont pays pour participer aux manif?
> Personne ne creuse le sujet, trange.
> 
> CNN a dj  plusieurs reprises t pris la main dans le sac comme Fake news.


En mme temps, ceux qui sabotent Trump, c'est ceux qui sont en opposition avec lui. Il suscite donc plus d'opposition que ses ex-homologues. Y compris chez les Rpublicains. Il y a peut-tre des raisons non ? Il aurait plus sa place dans les Tea Party. Ca gne quand mme qu'il "change" la justice parce qu'elle le "sabote" (cf le chef du FBI).

Peu importe qui les fait, les fake news sont  bannir, et  punir. Avec les rseaux sociaux c'est dvastateur. Des gens lambda peuvent en mourir.

Trump dit quand mme beaucoup de grosses conneries (c'est tweet ou film). Des manifs sont en effet parfois (souvent ?) orchestres (comme les futures autour de la loi travail par Mlanchon) , mais il faut reconnatre qu'il ne cache pas beaucoup sa complaisance  l'gard du KKK (dont son pre a fait partie) et des "suprmacistes blancs" ou encore "no-nazis". J'estime que quand on va  une manif en brandissant des flingues, pour dfendre une icne de l'esclavage, c'est que a ne doit pas tre super pacifique et ouvert d'esprit.

L'ouragan qui attaque les USA en ce moment est une consquence du rchauffement climatique. C'est les vapeurs d'eau chaudes des ocans qui crent ces cyclones. Pour qu'il y ait vapeur, il faut qu'il y ait chaleur. Et le voila qui quitte l'accord de Paris.

Il fait ce qu'il veut de son pays, mais ce serait bien qu'il ne nous entrane pas l-dedans.

----------


## Ryu2000

> des articles qui ont t marqus comme faux par des organisations tierces de fact-checking, ils ne pourront plus acheter des publicits sur Facebook


C'est un peu comme une propagande officielle.
Des organismes vont dcider de ce qui est vrai et ce qui ne l'est pas.
Thoriquement a peut tre bien si c'est vraiment indpendant, mais il peut surtout il y avoir de l'abus.

Les personnes potes avec les organismes pourront surement faire croire que des mensonges sont vrais et inversement...




> KKK


Les antifas sont au moins aussi con que les membres du KKK.
Il faut critiquer les 2 cts sinon c'est dsquilibr.

----------


## Invit

J'aimerais bien savoir comment a se passe dans la pratique. Avec du conditionnel c'est ok ou pas ? Et si c'est peut-tre vrai c'est laiss  l'apprciation des fact checker ? Aprs enqute ou au pif ? Bref, c'est bien flou pour moi tout a. a me fait l'impression d'une mesure prcipite qui fera potentiellement plus de mal que de bien au journalisme.

----------


## LSMetag

> J'aimerais bien savoir comment a se passe dans la pratique. Avec du conditionnel c'est ok ou pas ? Et si c'est peut-tre vrai c'est laiss  l'apprciation des fact checker ? Aprs enqute ou au pif ? Bref, c'est bien flou pour moi tout a. a me fait l'impression d'une mesure prcipite qui fera potentiellement plus de mal que de bien au journalisme.


En enqutant et en coordonnant les sources. Un truc comme FDeSouche qui est rput pour les Fake News ne sera pas jug aussi fiable que l'INSEE, donc il faudra d'autres sources pour lui donner raison.

----------


## Namica

Comme toutes les pubs sont quelque part un peu (sinon compltement) mensongres, il faudrait aussi les supprimer,
sauf videmment celles qui ont le fact check de Google.  ::ptdr::

----------


## hotcryx

Toute cette politique de FB, Google est lie  l'argent que a leur rapporte.
Ca devient vite moins crdible.

----------


## marc.collin

qui sont les organisations tierces de fact-checking?

sont t'elles vraiment fiable?

suffit de lire un peu la presse amricain pour se rendre compte des fakes news  outrance sur la syrie, russie ou quelqu'on pays qui ne rente pas dans les rangs des usa...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Toute cette politique de FB, Google est lie  l'argent que a leur rapporte.


Ouais mais l en loccurrence, si j'ai bien compris, Facebook veut interdire  certaines pages d'*acheter* de la pub.

 mon avis ils feront pire en rduisant le rfrencement par exemple.

----------


## Invit

> En enqutant et en coordonnant les sources.


Bnvolement ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> 1) Clinton a, au suffrage universel, obtenu 2 millions de voix en plus de Trump. Trump a gagn grce au systme des grands lecteurs. Vous me semblez trs partial.
> 2) Il y a des fake news partout. Ce qu'on appelle de la diffamation, o le plaignant gagnerait  l'aise. Il suffit de voir pour Macron pendant l'lection. On l'a trait d'homosexuel qui trompait sa femme, des faux documents avec des lments en cyrillique (russe) ont t diffuss (2h avant la priode de rserve). Des journaux comme BreitBar ou FDeSouche soit dforment de vraies informations (ne se contentent pas simplement de traiter selon leurs convictions, mais les dforment), soit en inventent.
> 
> Trump doit tre un incompris puisque tout le monde dmissionne autour de lui...
> 
> Pour en revenir  la news, je me dis qu'il tait temps. C'est trs nervant de voir ce genre de procds, qui peuvent impacter un Etat. Sanctionner le mensonge ayant pour but de nuire, n'est-ce pas normal ?
> 
> Et que l'on ne vienne pas me parler d'atteinte  la libert d'expression. Sinon Mediapart, le Canard Enchan, le Monde ou l'mission Quotidien ne seraient plus l.


Ce sont des arguments irrecevables voir fallacieux:

 les USA ne sont plus une dmocratie depuis la guerre de scession, mais une rpublique. Et si les lections prsidentielles avaient lieu sur le mode vote populaire, les rpublicains de Californie et de New York se seraient dplacs. faux documents ? rien ne prouve qu'ils aient t faux et de toute manire on n'a toujours pas retrouv ses 3 millions de patrimoine, donc on peut se douter qu'ils prosprent un compte offshore. Evidemment pour les "libraux", il est moins important de connaitre le fond de l'affaire que de savoir qui l'a diffus. Ce qui est une posture que le public n'a pas suivit fort heureusement. la diffusion d'articles mensongers n'est pas l'apanage de FDeSouche. En mai, leMonde a t condamn en appel pour diffamation contre John Malkovich, et son IP est de plus toujours interdite sur Wikipedia pour cause de vandalisme. videment ou alors on lui reproche de faire trop de reniements sur ses promesses de campagne. tu veux parler de la campagne de diffamation lanc contre Fillon, avec violation du secret de l'instruction par Gaspar Ganzer ? oui c'est trs grave

Quand au fait que Macron fusse sodomite, ce fut une information donne par le tl _people_. Information non dmentie, et le public a le droit de savoir.

Enfin pour en revenir au principal, cela ne m'inquites pas plus que cela parce que je ne vois pas une seconde un type comme Zuckerberg se faire lire. Patron de presse, juif de surcroit ... ? la connerie a des limites.

----------


## LSMetag

> Bnvolement ?


Soi-mme dj. Et oui il y a des extensions de navigateurs qui le font, bnvolement. Et enfin divers journaux (dont Le Monde) et organismes tierces qui le font aussi.

Il faut aussi connatre l'co-systme journalistique et voir son pourcentage d'vnements vrifis, notamment chez les non subventionns comme Mdiapart.

----------


## Invit

> Soi-mme dj. Et oui il y a des extensions de navigateurs qui le font, bnvolement. Et enfin divers journaux (dont Le Monde) et organismes tierces qui le font aussi.


Je prcise la question : les fact checker vont mener des enqutes pour dterminer si un fait est avr ou non avec quel argent ? Les subventions vont augmenter ? Ou alors ce sera grosso modo ce qui existe dj mais en plus visible ? Qui ira fact checker le journal local qui fait tat des conditions de stockage des bananes dans le supermarch X ?




> Il faut aussi connatre l'co-systme journalistique et voir son pourcentage d'vnements vrifis, notamment chez les non subventionns comme Mdiapart.


Un pourcentage d'vnements vrifis ne sert pas  grand chose. Il y a des articles pondus  chaud qui se rvlent  60 % faux et  40 % vrais y compris chez les fact checkers. On les classe comment ces articles-l ?  part pour les articles qui sont purement et simplement du mensonge de A  Z ou du canular, c'est inapplicable de faon objective. a aura juste pour consquence d'anantir la concurrence des journaux lus fact checkers. Si c'est limit aux canulars, je suis plutt d'accord, mais qu'est-ce qui se passe si un article est injustement dsign comme canular au niveau lgal ? Qui sera responsable et qu'est ce qui sera prvu pour l'diteur victime ? a pose pas mal de questions.

----------


## Jipt

> Il fait ce qu'il veut de son pays, mais ce serait bien qu'il ne nous entrane pas l-dedans.


Impossible : nous faisons *tous* partie du mme systme global, et le jour o les hommes politiques l'auront compris, on aura fait un grand pas en avant vers le bonheur. En attendant ils jouent  se faire peur avec leurs bombibettes et nous on s'en contrefout, nous sommes protgs par nos frontires, auxquelles s'arrtent les nuages radioactifs, c'est bien connu...

----------


## LSMetag

> Ce sont des arguments irrecevables voir fallacieux:
> 
>  les USA ne sont plus une dmocratie depuis la guerre de scession, mais une rpublique. Et si les lections prsidentielles avaient lieu sur le mode vote populaire, les rpublicains de Californie et de New York se seraient dplacs. faux documents ? rien ne prouve qu'ils aient t faux et de toute manire on n'a toujours pas retrouv ses 3 millions de patrimoine, donc on peut se douter qu'ils prosprent un compte offshore. Evidemment pour les "libraux", il est moins important de connaitre le fond de l'affaire que de savoir qui l'a diffus. Ce qui est une posture que le public n'a pas suivit fort heureusement. la diffusion d'articles mensongers n'est pas l'apanage de FDeSouche. En mai, leMonde a t condamn en appel pour diffamation contre John Malkovich, et son IP est de plus toujours interdite sur Wikipedia pour cause de vandalisme. videment ou alors on lui reproche de faire trop de reniements sur ses promesses de campagne. tu veux parler de la campagne de diffamation lanc contre Fillon, avec violation du secret de l'instruction par Gaspar Ganzer ? oui c'est trs grave
> 
> Quand au fait que Macron fusse sodomite, ce fut une information donne par le tl _people_. Information non dmentie, et le public a le droit de savoir.
> 
> Enfin pour en revenir au principal, cela ne m'inquites pas plus que cela parce que je ne vois pas une seconde un type comme Zuckerberg se faire lire. Patron de presse, juif de surcroit ... ? la connerie a des limites.


Donc l'Amrique n'est plus une dmocratie. Je note.

Des documents avec des signatures numriques en cyrillique (Russe) ne peuvent pas venir de serveurs Franais. C'tait de l'amateurisme. Des documents taient vrais  l'origine (issues de piratages) et ils ont t modifis.

Tous les journaux peuvent publier des fake-news (souvent ils les relaient). Rcemment par Mdiapart quand  la villa de vacances d'un ministre. Le titre mensonger indiquant qu'il logeait dans la villa d'un trafficant de drogue. Et a a t relay. 

Alors qu'en fait, le bailleur actuel l'avait rachet  la compagne de ce ripous trafficant.

C'est sr que Trump n'a pas respect beaucoup de ses promesses de campagne qui taient souvent ridicules, voire dangereuses

Pour Fillon il y a videmment des preuves difficilement contestables. Le truc c'est que le secret de l'instruction n'a pas t respect (comme dans la plupart des affaires, mme terroristes) et qu'on a assist  un lynchage, qui a perturb l'lection. Fillon a t trait en exemple pour tous les autres.

Pour l'info people (dj "sodomite" c'est mprisable comme terme), Macron a bien dmenti, par la drision. Et si c'tait le cas, il ne serait pas avec sa femme.

----------


## LSMetag

> Impossible : nous faisons *tous* partie du mme systme global, et le jour o les hommes politiques l'auront compris, on aura fait un grand pas en avant vers le bonheur. En attendant ils jouent  se faire peur avec leurs bombibettes et nous on s'en contrefout, nous sommes protgs par nos frontires, auxquelles s'arrtent les nuages radioactifs, c'est bien connu...


Justement, je parlais de l'gosme des USA, et d'autres pays. Toute action aura forcment des consquences ailleurs. Je sous-entendais donc que c'est impossible en effet.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour l'info people (dj "sodomite" c'est mprisable comme terme), Macron a bien dmenti, par la drision. Et si c'tait le cas, il ne serait pas avec sa femme.


L je ne parle pas de Macron, mais des hommes homosexuels maris avec une femme a existe...

Il est possible que Macron soit bisexuelle et qu'il le cache un peu, il ne va pas dire "Je suis mari, mais j'ai un amant en parallle".
L'explication aux deux alliances d'Emmanuel Macron
Officiellement : c'est les deux avec la mme femme.

De toute faon la vie sexuelle des gens ne nous regarde pas, ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent, moi a ne me choquerait absolument pas d'apprendre que Macron est bisexuel c'est plausible et on s'en fout.




> Donc l'Amrique n'est plus une dmocratie.


Est-ce qu'une vraie dmocratie existe ?
Qu'est-ce qu'une dmocratie ?
Qu'est-ce que l'Amrique ?




> Tous les journaux peuvent publier des fake-news (souvent ils les relaient).


Voil, aussi bien tous les journaux diffusent de fausses news.
Mais il va y avoir des "fausses news" plus censur que d'autre...
a dpend si c'est contraire  la pense dominante ou pas...




> C'est sr que Trump n'a pas respect beaucoup de ses promesses de campagne qui taient souvent ridicules, voire dangereuses


Au dbut son mandat c'tait assez marrant, les anti Trump disaient "Il a promit des choses, mais il ne fera rien, comme les autres..." et juste aprs "Oh mon Dieu ! Il essaie vraiment de faire ce qu'il a promit, c'est la premire fois qu'un prsident respecte ses promesses, c'est la fin du monde, nous sommes tous foutu !", et aprs il a t bloqu sur tous ce qu'il a entreprit.

Vous ne vous en rappelez peut tre pas, mais au tout dbut, il a lanc plein de projets en parallles, en mme temps si tu veux que les choses changent en un mandat faut se bouger tout de suite.
C'est comme Macron qui essaie de faire plaisir  l'UE et au MEDEF ds le dbut.

----------


## LSMetag

Macron et sa femme sont clairement un couple trs uni. Y a pas photo.

Je m'en fous de la pense unique. Il y a ma pense, mais qui n'est pas fixe dans le marbre. C'est ridicule de parler de pense unique quand le pays est divis en 4. Je suis initialement de gauche, je me suis ouvert  certains concepts de droite qui me semblent pertinents dans le monde actuel. Mais ma vision des choses, pas seulement passionne, est en parfait dsaccord avec l'extrme droite et les "Rpublicains" amricains, qui en sont le reflet (tout comme les tea-party reprsentent l'ultra-droite de chez nous).

Heureusement que Trump n'a pas pu mettre ses promesses  excution ! Entre racisme, xnophobie, souverainisme, pollution, abus de pouvoirs,... heureusement qu'il y a quand mme quelques institutions qui peuvent freiner un seul homme puissant qui pourrait ne pas avoir toute sa tte, mais accs  l'arme atomique.

La Core du Nord dteste dsormais tellement les USA qu'elle vient de menacer le Japon (son alli) de "destruction imminente"... Donc bon...

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est ridicule de parler de pense unique quand le pays est divis en 4.


Les mdias et les politiques (UMP / PS / En Marche) partagent une idologie en commun.
Ils sont peut tre en dsaccord sur certains dtails, mais ils ont la mme vision sur des points important.

Gauche / Droite a n'existe pas et d'ailleurs En Marche le montre trs bien, ils ont pris des anciens du PS, des anciens de l'UMP, des nouveaux qui ne comprennent rien et paf ! un nouveau parti.




> Heureusement que Trump n'a pas pu mettre ses promesses  excution !


Il fait son maximum pour essayer d'en passer quelques unes. (mais il subit un vent contraire ^^)
Il veut juste protger son pays et faire revenir des industries.
a ne se voit plus trop l, mais Trump est beaucoup beaucoup moins interventionnistes que des gars comme Obama ou Hillary.
Bon en mme temps il ne dcide de pas grand chose...




> La Core du Nord dteste dsormais tellement les USA qu'elle vient de menacer le Japon


La Core reproche encore des choses au Japon.

Relations entre la Core du Nord et le Japon



> Les relations restent tendues, mais alors que la Core du Nord demande des rparations au titre des dommages subis pendant l'occupation japonaise (marques notamment par la *prostitution force des femmes de rconfort corennes pendant la Seconde Guerre mondiale*)


Ce sont les USA qui provoque la Core, c'est un tout petit pays qui subit un blocus, a doit pas tre marrant pour eux.
Comme c'est un peuple fier ils veulent montrer qu'ils sont capable de se dfendre.

Si ils attaquaient vraiment, le pays disparatrait 5 minutes plus tard...
Faut arrter de prendre ce pays pour une menace, les USA sont beaucoup plus flippant.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Ce sont les USA qui provoque la Core, c'est un tout petit pays qui subit un blocus, a doit pas tre marrant pour eux.(.../...)


Ben, va vivre en Core du Nord, alors, si eux c'est les gentils.

Non, l encore, tu montres ton incapacit  faire dans la nuances. Oui les USA ont des choses  se reprocher. Non, dans leur confrontation avec la Core du Nord, ce ne sont pas les mchants. Ce ne sont pas eux qui tuent des soldats du sud avec des tirs d'artillerie de provocation. Ce ne sont pas eux qui lancent leurs missiles imprcis en direction du Japon(les missiles amricains, eux, sont prcis). Ce ne sont pas eux qui affament leur population. Ce ne sont pas eux qui excutent les opposants politiques(j'ai bien des choses  reprocher  Trump, mais il n'a pas encore pass Hillary Clinton au canon de 23mm). Ce ne sont pas eux qui exercent un contrle complet sur la population,  tel point que celle-ci n'est pas autonome, et les rares qui arrivent  fuir au Sud sans se faire flinguer ne parviennent pas  s'intgrer dans une socit ou des hommes libres doivent prendre eux-mmes leurs dcisions.

Tu est dans le binaire le plus total : il y a les bons et les mchants. La vie, c'est bien plus compliqu que a, il y a plein de nuances de gris, et mme plein de couleurs diffrentes. J'ai plein de trucs  reprocher au militarisme amricain, mais face  des frapps comme la dynastie Kim, je les trouve bien patients(ce qui est une bonne chose). Quand le Bara joue contre le Real, tu peux tre un admirateur de Messi, a ne fait pas de Ronaldo un nullard. C'est a, la nuance. Tu ne peux pas apprcier la vie telle qu'elle est si tu restes dans ce niveau de reprsentation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les missiles amricains, eux, sont prcis


Ouais bof...
Avec 23 missiles au but pour 59 tirs, la frappe US a t d'une faible efficacit selon Moscou
23/59 c'est pas hyper hyper prcis non plus.

Et justement, si la Core du Nord possde des armes imprcises, pourquoi vous vous inquitez ?
Au final on s'en fout...
C'est un petit pays isol avec quasiment pas de ressources, a fait pas trs peur...




> Ce ne sont pas eux qui affament leur population.


C'est de la faute  l'ONU, c'est crit dans l'article :



> la dgradation de la situation conomique qui menace Pyongyang sera *le rsultat des sanctions imposes par le Conseil de scurit de l'Onu*  la Core du Nord


Mettre des sanctions pour un missile dans la mer...
Alors qu' la base le pays souffrait dj  causes de sanctions...

Les Corens seraient peut tre moins agressif si on tait tous un peu plus sympa avec eux, on pourrait au moins commercer librement avec eux pour les aider.




> il y a plein de nuances de gris


Moi j'essaie juste de montrer que la Core du Nord, c'est pas l'enfer qu'on nous montre, c'est un peu moins pire.

Ce serait con de dmarrer la 3ime guerre mondiale parce que les USA et la Core du Nord se provoquent mutuellement. (la Core est le pays qui rsiste le plus  l'empire amricain)
Il y a problme d'chelle en plus.
La Core du Nord n'est pas une vraie menace.

Bon aprs les corens ont mal jou, ils auraient du ignorer les provocations venu des USA et ne pas montrer qu'ils avaient des missiles...
Mais ils sont fier et aiment montrer qu'ils ne s'agenouillent pas devant les USA.

Ce serait cool de faire la paix avec la Core du Nord, que le Sud et le Nord se runifient et que tout le monde se calme.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Donc l'Amrique n'est plus une dmocratie. Je note.
> 
> Des documents avec des signatures numriques en cyrillique (Russe) ne peuvent pas venir de serveurs Franais. C'tait de l'amateurisme. Des documents taient vrais  l'origine (issues de piratages) et ils ont t modifis.
> 
> Tous les journaux peuvent publier des fake-news (souvent ils les relaient). Rcemment par Mdiapart quand  la villa de vacances d'un ministre. Le titre mensonger indiquant qu'il logeait dans la villa d'un trafficant de drogue. Et a a t relay. 
> 
> Alors qu'en fait, le bailleur actuel l'avait rachet  la compagne de ce ripous trafficant.
> 
> C'est sr que Trump n'a pas respect beaucoup de ses promesses de campagne qui taient souvent ridicules, voire dangereuses
> ...


1. L'Amrique n'est plus une dmocratie, tu l'as dit toi mme.
2. Les iles camans sont en France ? la banque "incrimine" tait une filiale d'une banque canadienne. Le fait que les enttes comprennent des lments en cyrilliques ne veut pas dire falsification.
3. Tu ne cites mme pas l'article en question
4. Poursuivre la construction d'un mur pour limiter l'migration clandestine et le traffic de drogue en provenance du Mexique, interdire d'entre les musulmans venant de pays avec une forte implantation terroriste, n'a rien de dangereux
5. Donc tu cautionnes la violation du secret de l'instruction, je note

Oui mais je mprise les sodomites surtout quand ils me mettent  l'envers comme Macron, j'ai l'impression qu'il y prennent trop de plaisir  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

> interdire d'entre les musulmans venant de pays avec une forte implantation terroriste, n'a rien de dangereux


Alors a c'est compltement une mauvaise comprhension.
Ce que les mdias ont appel "Muslim Ban" n'avait rien a voir avec l'islam.

Premirement parce que les pays avec les plus grosses communautes musulmane ne faisaient pas partie de la liste.
C'tait plus un dlai qu'une interdiction.
La liste avait t fait par l'administration Obama.

En fait c'tait des pays dont les USA ne pouvaient pas assez espionner.
Les USA font une fouille approfondi de ceux qui souhaitent visiter leur pays.
Avec certains pays ils ne pouvaient pas le faire, mais apparemment le problme est rgl.

----------


## Madmac

> Comment a se passe pour les sites diffusant volontairement de fausses actualits a but humoristique comme legorafi et nordpresse.


Dj que de laisser sous-entendre que FaceBook et compagnie ait pu support Trump est relve de la "Fake-new". Ils *ont assist* par tous leur moyens Hillary parce ce qu'il avait annoncer, pendant sa campagne, que ces entreprises allaient devoir favoriser l'embauche d'amricains.

----------


## Madmac

> Ouais bof...
> Avec 23 missiles au but pour 59 tirs, la frappe US a t d'une faible efficacit selon Moscou
> 
> 
> Ce serait con de dmarrer la 3ime guerre mondiale parce que les USA et la Core du Nord se provoquent mutuellement. (la Core est le pays qui rsiste le plus  l'empire amricain)
> Il y a problme d'chelle en plus.
> La Core du Nord n'est pas une vraie menace.
> 
> Bon aprs les corens ont mal jou, ils auraient du ignorer les provocations venu des USA et ne pas montrer qu'ils avaient des missiles...
> ...


Par contre, ils sont une menace trs clair pour le Japon. Les Japonais n'ont plus le droit d'avoir une arme depuis deuxime guerre mondial. Mais en contre partie. les tats-Unis ont l'obligation d'assurer leur protection.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre, ils sont une menace trs clair pour le Japon.


Mais non...
Les Corens voulaient juste dire "regardez on sait faire des missiles nous aussi".
C'est tout...

La Core du Nord n'attaque jamais, elle se dfend juste, donc ce ne sera jamais elle qui commencera vraiment les hostilits.

Par contre en scnario plausible, il ce peut qu'un petit groupe d'amricain finance une attaque sous faux drapeaux.
Par exemple en faisant sauter quelque chose au Japon puis en mettant la faute sur la Core du Nord.
Aux USA, il y a plusieurs groupes puissants qui ne sont pas toujours d'accord entre eux (tat profond, tout a...) et qui sont au dessus du gouvernement, c'est leur genre d'organiser ce type de chose.

----------


## el_slapper

> Par contre, ils sont une menace trs clair pour le Japon. Les Japonais n'ont plus le droit d'avoir une arme depuis deuxime guerre mondial. Mais en contre partie. les tats-Unis ont l'obligation d'assurer leur protection.


Mmmmh, tu sais que la police Japonaise aligne des F15? Pas besoin d'arme, dans ces conditions  ::ptdr::

----------


## Madmac

> Mmmmh, tu sais que la police Japonaise aligne des F15? Pas besoin d'arme, dans ces conditions


 mon avis, tu confond F15 avec Phantom F4 ...

----------


## Madmac

> Mais non...
> Les Corens voulaient juste dire "regardez on sait faire des missiles nous aussi".
> C'est tout...
> 
> La Core du Nord n'attaque jamais, elle se dfend juste, donc ce ne sera jamais elle qui commencera vraiment les hostilits.
> 
> Par contre en scnario plausible, il ce peut qu'un petit groupe d'amricain finance une attaque sous faux drapeaux.
> Par exemple en faisant sauter quelque chose au Japon puis en mettant la faute sur la Core du Nord.
> Aux USA, il y a plusieurs groupes puissants qui ne sont pas toujours d'accord entre eux (tat profond, tout a...) et qui sont au dessus du gouvernement, c'est leur genre d'organiser ce type de chose.


La Chine est plus un problme pour les Amricains que la Core du Nord. Et quand Trump disait qui avait l'intention de se proccuper du sort des Amricains en premier. Ce n'tait pas des paroles en l'air. Trump n'apprcie pas l'ide de gaspiller des milliards pour des causes perdues. Tout les oprations militaires d'Obama au Proche-Orient, qu'est-ce qu'ils ont apport aux peuples amricains?  l'exception de leur avoir crer de nouveaux ennemies. Strictement rien?

Que les Musulmans passent leur temps  s'entretuer ne pose aucun problme  Trump. Que les Nord-Coren meurent de faim, c'est pas son problme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La Chine est plus un problme pour les Amricains que la Core du Nord.


Les USA ont besoin d'une guerre mondiale, ils peuvent enfin l'avoir en provocant la Core du Nord et en faisant croire qu'elle reprsente une menace.
Normalement la Chine et la Russie devraient s'allier  la Core du Nord et paf ! a fait une 3ime guerre mondiale.

Enfin bon a fait 10 fois que les USA essaient de lancer la 3ime guerre mondiale et a ne part jamais.
Donc ce ne sera surement encore pas cette fois la bonne.

----------


## Grogro

> La Chine est plus un problme pour les Amricains que la Core du Nord. Et quand Trump disait qui avait l'intention de se proccuper du sort des Amricains en premier. Ce n'tait pas des paroles en l'air. Trump n'apprcie pas l'ide de gaspiller des milliards pour des causes perdues. Tout les oprations militaires d'Obama au Proche-Orient, qu'est-ce qu'ils ont apport aux peuples amricains?  l'exception de leur avoir crer de nouveaux ennemies. Strictement rien?


Tu peux parler au pass. Et encore ce n'tait pas tout  fait vrai quand Steve Bannon tait encore dans les parages. J'ai toujours dit que Trump tait un faux isolationniste. La sentence est tombe cet t : Trump a capitul, les no-conservateurs ont repris le dessus et sont en train de le retourner comme une chaussette.

Par ailleurs, beaucoup pensent que depuis des annes Washington se cherche un prtexte pour exprimenter une arme IED massive en conditions relles. Ce qui serait en gopolitique un "game changer" quivalent  Hiroshima (pas forcment en terme de destructions ou de pertes civiles). Ou prouver la viabilit du systme anti-missiles THAAD.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Facebook aurait transmis aux autorits des informations relatives aux publicits achetes par un troll russe,*
*pour influencer la campagne prsidentielle  * 

Dans sa politique relative  la transmission dinformations aux autorits judiciaires amricaines et  la police, Facebook explique quil divulgue seulement les donnes des comptes en accord avec ses conditions de service et les lois applicables, notamment la SCA (Stored Communications Act) fdrale, 18 U.S.C. Sections 2701-2712. Conformment  la loi des tats-Unis :
une injonction valable mise dans le cadre dune enqute officielle est ncessaire avant toute communication des donnes de base concernant un utilisateur (conformment  la dfinition dans le titre 18 U.S.C. Section 2703(c)(2)), ce qui peut inclure : le nom, la dure du service, les informations de carte de crdit, la ou les adresses e-mail et une ou plusieurs adresses IP rcentes, le cas chant ;une requte des tribunaux, conformment au titre 18 U.S.C. Section 2703(d) est ncessaire avant toute communication de certaines donnes ou autres informations concernant le compte, hors contenu de communications, qui peuvent comprendre les en-ttes de messages et les adresses IP, en plus des donnes de base identifies plus haut ;un mandat de perquisition mis dans le cadre des procdures dcrites dans les rgles Federal Rules of Criminal Procedure ou un mandat quivalent bas sur une  cause probable  est requis pour la communication des donnes enregistres pour tout compte, donnes qui peuvent comprendre des messages, des photos, des vidos, des publications sur les journaux et des informations de golocalisation.Nous interprtons la disposition sur les lettres de scurit nationale, telle quelle sapplique  Facebook, comme ncessitant la production de deux catgories dinformations seulement : le nom et la dure du service.
Aussi, dans le respect de cette politique, le conseiller spcial Robert Mueller et son quipe seraient entrs en possession de copies dannonces lies  la Russie lances sur Facebook lors des lections prsidentielles aprs avoir obtenu un mandat de perquisition.

Les sources du Wall Street Journal assurent que Facebook a galement fait parvenir  lquipe de Mueller des informations connexes qu'il a dcouvertes sur son site et qui sont lies  un troll russe, ainsi que des informations dtailles sur les comptes qui ont achet les publicits et la faon dont les publicits taient destines aux utilisateurs amricains de Facebook. 

Une divulgation qui pourrait donner au bureau de Mueller une image plus complte des personnes derrire les achats publicitaires et de la faon dont ces annonces ont pu influencer les intentions de votes lors des lections de 2016.

La semaine dernire, Facebook a inform le Congrs qu'il avait identifi 3000 annonces diffuses entre juin 2015 et mai 2017 lies  des comptes factices. Ces comptes,  leur tour, taient lis  un troll pro-Kremlin connu sous le pseudonyme Research Agency.

Durant ces briefings, Facebook sest content de parler des grandes lignes concernant les achats publicitaires, ce qui a contribu  faire penser  certains membres du comit que lentreprise ne voulait pas cooprer.

Le snateur dmocrate Mark Warner avait alors dclar la semaine dernire que Facebook n'avait pas transmis les publicits au Congrs. Warner a galement appel le briefing de Facebook  la pointe de l'iceberg , et a suggr qu'il fallait faire plus de travail afin de dterminer l'ampleur de l'utilisation par la Russie des mdias sociaux.

Warner sest empress dindiquer que son comit pourrait appeler Facebook, Twitter et d'autres rseaux de mdias sociaux   un certain niveau d'audience publique .

La semaine dernire, Facebook sest refus  donner des copies aux autorits sous prtexte que cela violait sa politique de confidentialit. Avec le mandat, cela nest dsormais plus le cas.

Source : WSJ, Facebook

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Grogro

C'est lundi, c'est trolldi :



Oups...

Facebook va priver de publicit la presstitue subventionne officielle ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## ddoumeche

Les liberts sur internet

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter a supprim une centaine de comptes qui auraient tent de manipuler la prsidentielle amricaine de 2016,*
*certains d'entre eux sont lis  des campagnes similaires sur Facebook  * 

Comme Facebook, Twitter affirme avoir t cibl par des publicits d'influence russe pendant la campagne prsidentielle amricaine de 2016. Au mme titre que Facebook, le rseau social a t invit  tmoigner devant le Congrs amricain dans le cadre de cette enqute.

 Plus tt cet t, nous avons dcrit certains de nos travaux pour lutter contre les bots et les rseaux de manipulation sur Twitter. Depuis lors, nous avons reu un certain nombre de questions sur la faon dont les bots malveillants et les rseaux de dsinformation sur Twitter ont pu tre utiliss dans le contexte des lections prsidentielles amricaines de 2016 , a rappel Twitter dans un billet de blog.

Le rseau social a assur tre en train de  dialoguer avec les comits du Congrs sur l'ingrence de la Russie lors des lections amricaines de 2016  :  Il sagit dun processus continu et nous continuerons de collaborer avec les enquteurs , a fait valoir Twitter. Une situation qui vient donc justifier le fait que lentreprise affirme ne pas tre en mesure de  relayer publiquement tous les lments discuts avec les enquteurs.

 Et il y aura toujours des outils ou des mthodes dont nous ne pouvons pas parler, car ce faisant, cela permettrait  des acteurs malveillants de les contourner. Mais nous savons qu'il existe un grand besoin dune plus grande transparence dans la faon dont Twitter lutte contre les bots et les rseaux de manipulation. C'est pourquoi nous ferons de notre mieux pour vous informer de nos rsultats sur ces questions spcifiques et, plus largement, de nos efforts pour lutter contre les bots, les spams et les rseaux d'information malveillants sur Twitter , a poursuivi Twitter.

Lentreprise explique que la communaut de renseignement des tats-Unis a publi un rapport en janvier 2017, soulignant le rle que la RT (Russia Today),  qui a des liens solides avec le gouvernement russe , aurait jou dans la tentative pour interfrer avec les lections amricaines de 2016  et de saper la confiance dans la dmocratie amricaine . RT a des comptes sur Twitter et tweets rgulirement. La nature ouverte de la plateforme Twitter signifie que cette activit tait publique.

 Aujourd'hui, nous avons partag de manire proactive avec le personnel du comit une rediffusion d'annonces que trois comptes RT (@RT_com, @RT_America et @ActualidadRT) qui ont cibl le march amricain en 2016. Aprs les runions que nous avons eues aujourd'hui, nous croyons que c'est la liste complte de ces trois comptes dans ce dlai, mais nous continuons d'examiner nos donnes internes et nous en informerons les comits, car nous avons plus  partager.

 Sur la base de nos rsultats jusqu' prsent, RT a dpens 274 100 $ dans les annonces amricaines en 2016. Au cours de cette anne, les comptes @RT_com, @RT_America et @ActualidadRT ont sponsoris 1823 tweets qui ont dfinitivement ou potentiellement cibl le march amricain. Ces campagnes s'adressaient aux adeptes des mdias traditionnels et ont principalement sponsoris des tweets RT concernant des actualits.  

Twitter affirme quau cours de l'lection de 2016, il a supprim des tweets qui tentaient dinterfrer avec l'exercice des droits de vote en faisant circuler des informations intentionnellement trompeuses.

 Par exemple : lorsque nous avons t alerts des exemples de "SMS pour voter" Hillary Clinton, nous avons rappel de manire proactive quil nest pas possible de voter via des SMS, examin le contenu qui nous a t signal, utilis nos outils exclusifs pour rechercher des comptes lis qui ont enfreint nos rgles et, aprs un examen minutieux, avons pris des mesures sur des milliers de tweets et de comptes. Nous n'avons pas trouv que les comptes associs  cette activit avaient une origine russe vidente, mais certains des comptes semblent avoir t automatiss. Nous avons partag des exemples du contenu de ces tweets supprims avec des enquteurs du Congrs. 

La plateforme a galement indiqu que les campagnes en cours sur Facebook et Twitter taient parfois lies :  Sur les prs de 450 [faux] comptes que Facebook a dvoils rcemment, nous avons constat que 22 disposaient de comptes correspondants sur Twitter. Tous ces [utilisateurs] ont t suspendus de twitter pour ne pas avoir respect nos conditions dutilisation, la plupart pour avoir viol nos interdictions contre le spam.  Le rseau social affirme avoir trouv 179 comptes supplmentaires incrimins.

Source : Twitter

----------


## domi65

Ou comment convertir le nant en actualit.
RT a des liens solides avec le gouvernement russe ! Rhoo ! Paraitrait aussi que France 24 aurait (sous rserves, hein) des liens avec le gouvernement Franais.

3 comptes tweeter ouverts par RT ! My goooooooooooooood ! Mais que fait la police ? Enfin je veux dire que font la CIA, la NSA et les 15 autres agences officielles de  l'Amrique  des 80 milliards de dollars qu'elles ont dpenss en 2016 ?

Etc.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter a dcid de retirer deux mdias russes de son rseau de publicits,*
*qui auraient tent de manipuler les lections prsidentielles amricaines * 

Twitter a pris la dcision politique d'exclure la publicit de tous les comptes appartenant  Russia Today (RT) et  Spoutnik, dcision qui a pris effet immdiatement. Le rseau social a expliqu que  Cette dcision sest appuye sur le travail rtrospectif que nous avons accompli au cours de l'lection amricaine de 2016 et sur la conclusion de la communaut des renseignements amricains selon laquelle RT et Spoutnik ont ​​tent d'interfrer dans les lections au nom du gouvernement russe. Nous n'avons pas pris cette dcision  la lgre et nous prenons cette mesure maintenant dans le cadre de notre engagement continu  protger l'intgrit de l'exprience utilisateur sur Twitter. 

Lentreprise a expliqu que la communaut de renseignement des tats-Unis a publi un rapport en janvier 2017, soulignant le rle que la RT (Russia Today),  qui a des liens solides avec le gouvernement russe , aurait jou dans la tentative pour interfrer dans les lections amricaines de 2016  et de saper la confiance dans la dmocratie amricaine . RT a des comptes sur Twitter et tweets rgulirement. La nature ouverte de la plateforme Twitter signifie que cette activit tait publique.

En septembre, aprs une runion avec un comit du Congrs, Twitter avait fait valoir  Quaujourd'hui, nous avons partag de manire proactive avec le personnel du comit une rediffusion d'annonces que trois comptes RT (@RT_com, @RT_America et @ActualidadRT) qui ont cibl le march amricain en 2016. Aprs les runions que nous avons eues aujourd'hui, nous croyons que c'est la liste complte de ces trois comptes dans ce dlai, mais nous continuons d'examiner nos donnes internes et nous en informerons les comits, car nous avons plus  partager.

 Sur la base de nos rsultats jusqu' prsent, RT a dpens 274 100 $ dans les annonces amricaines en 2016. Au cours de cette anne, les comptes @RT_com, @RT_America et @ActualidadRT ont sponsoris 1823 tweets qui ont dfinitivement ou potentiellement cibl le march amricain. Ces campagnes s'adressaient aux adeptes des mdias traditionnels et ont principalement sponsoris des tweets RT concernant des actualits.  

Twitter affirme quau cours de l'lection de 2016, il a supprim des tweets qui tentaient dinterfrer avec l'exercice des droits de vote en faisant circuler des informations intentionnellement trompeuses.

 Par exemple : lorsque nous avons t alerts des exemples de "SMS pour voter" Hillary Clinton, nous avons rappel de manire proactive quil nest pas possible de voter via des SMS, examin le contenu qui nous a t signal, utilis nos outils exclusifs pour rechercher des comptes lis qui ont enfreint nos rgles et, aprs un examen minutieux, avons pris des mesures sur des milliers de tweets et de comptes. Nous n'avons pas trouv que les comptes associs  cette activit avaient une origine russe vidente, mais certains des comptes semblent avoir t automatiss. Nous avons partag des exemples du contenu de ces tweets supprims avec des enquteurs du Congrs.  


Dans son rapport du 26 octobre 2017, Twitter a assur que sa dcision de supprimer des publicits  est limite  ces deux entits sur la base de notre enqute interne sur leur comportement ainsi que de leur inclusion dans le rapport DNI de janvier 2017. Cette dcision ne s'applique pas  d'autres annonceurs. RT et Sputnik peuvent rester des utilisateurs organiques sur notre plateforme, conformment aux rgles de Twitter.  

Twitter a galement dcid de prendre les 1,9 million de dollars quil estime avoir obtenu par les publicits gnres par RT depuis qu'il est annonceur en 2011 et de  Faire don de ces fonds pour soutenir la recherche externe sur l'utilisation de Twitter dans l'engagement civique et les lections, y compris l'utilisation d'automatisation malveillante et la dsinformation, avec un accent initial sur les lections et l'automatisation.  Lentreprise a promis de partager plus dinformations sur ces dpenses plus tard.

Une dcision qui est loin de faire sourire la Russie. La directrice du Dpartement de l'information et de la presse du ministre des Affaires trangres, Maria Zakharova, a publi une dclaration sur Twitter et Facebook o elle a critiqu la dcision de Twitter. Elle sen est galement prise directement au gouvernement amricain. Selon elle, il sagit dsormais dun problme de libert d'expression et elle a promis que le gouvernement russe prendra des mesures. 

 Nous voyons cela comme une autre mesure agressive visant  bloquer les activits de la chane de tlvision russe Russia Today qui est le rsultat de la pression d'une partie des services amricains de renseignement. Il est clair que lobstruction des mdias russes, notamment par lArsenal des services de renseignement, montre une violation flagrante par les tats-Unis dAmrique dune lgislation nationale et internationale garantissant la libert dexpression , a-t-elle dplor.

Source : dclaration Twitter, dclaration Zakharova (Twitter et Facebook)

----------


## Victor Vincent

*Facebook corrige enfin son systme publicitaire utilis par les Russes* 
*pour influencer secrtement llection prsidentielle amricaine*

Prs d'un an aprs la dernire lection prsidentielle amricaine entache de  Fake News  et qui aurait t influence par les Russes, Facebook a annonc vendredi qu'il commenait  mettre en uvre une srie de nouvelles politiques visant  rendre ses publicits plus transparentes. Certaines de ces mesures ont d'abord t annonces, ou du moins suggres, plus tt ce mois-ci. Il sagit par exemple de mettre en lumire ceux qui sont appels par la boite les  Dark Posts , ces messages qui ne peuvent tre vus que par un public cibl, mais aussi l'introduction d'une exigence selon laquelle les annonceurs politiques devront faire vrifier leur identit, comme ils le feraient dans les publicits dans les journaux ou  la tlvision. 

D'autres nouvelles mesures viennent sajouter  celles annonces depuis le dbut du mois. En loccurrence, la dcision de Facebook, qui suit sur ce point l'exemple de Twitter, dtendre ses nouvelles rgles de transparence  toutes les publicits, et non seulement aux publicits politiques. Le gant des rseaux sociaux estime que ces nouvelles mesures reprsentent un vritable pas en avant pour viter que les dysfonctionnements ayant permis aux trolls russes de potentiellement atteindre des dizaines de millions d'lecteurs amricains avec des messages politiques diviseurs, souvent faux, avant l'lection prsidentielle de 2016 ne se reproduisent dans le futur. 

Ces nouvelles mesures viennent confirmer  quel point Facebook et d'autres grandes entreprises du net sont prts  faire des efforts dans leur gestion afin d'viter de nouvelles rglementations fdrales sur leurs plateformes publicitaires.  compter du mois prochain avec un test au Canada, Facebook ajoutera un bouton  Voir les annonces  aux pages comportant des annonces sur sa plateforme. Cela permettra aux internautes de voir toutes les annonces diffuses sur cette page, y compris celles qui ne les ciblent pas. Auparavant, les  Dark Posts  ou publicits sombres permettaient aux annonceurs de masquer leurs annonces et de ne les afficher que pour des utilisateurs spcifiques cibls dans leurs campagnes. D'ici l't prochain, cette nouvelle politique adopte par la boite en matire de publicit sera dploye dans d'autres pays, y compris aux tats-Unis. Ce qui doit concider au pays de lOncle Sam avec les lections de mi-mandat en 2018, note Facebook dans un billet de blog. 

Les efforts de Facebook pour remdier  ce dysfonctionnement et le timing pourraient laisser croire que la socit agit sous leffet de la pression du trs puissant Congrs des tats-Unis et essaie d'anticiper dventuelles restrictions. En effet, ces nouvelles mesures sont annonces quelques jours avant les audiences du 1er novembre, au cours desquelles Facebook, Google et Twitter tmoigneront devant les comits du renseignement de la Chambre des reprsentants et du Snat amricain sur l'ingrence russe dans les lections. Face  la pression de lopinion publique qui pourrait se retourner contre eux, ces gants dInternet tentent d'viter de nouvelles rglementations fdrales et proposent plutt une autorgulation. Will Hurd, un rpublicain de ltat du Texas qui sige au House Intelligence Committee, a suggr que les nouvelles rglementations annonces taient les bienvenues, mais que peut-tre Facebook et les autres ont encore du travail devant eux. 

Source : Blog Facebook

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  WhatsApp va partager les numros de tlphone de ses utilisateurs avec Facebook afin de mieux les cibler avec des publicits pertinentes

----------


## Namica

Pfff... a doit leur faire mal au c... de devoir censurer leur annonceurs.  ::ptdr::

----------


## matthius

Les donnes drobes aux dmocrates l'ont t aux tats-Unis.
Autrement dit, il y avait trop de donnes drobes chez les dmocrates pour que a se fasse par Internet.
Donc les lections amricaines sont une affaire tasunienne.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'ingrence russe dans l'lection amricaine sous-estime par Facebook, Twitter et Google ?*
*Les entreprises seront entendues au Snat  * 

Ce mardi 31 octobre 2017, des reprsentants de Google, Facebook et Twitter doivent tre entendus devant plusieurs commissions du Snat amricain et de la Chambre des reprsentants pour dterminer si la Russie a exploit les grandes plateformes du Web pour influencer lopinion publique durant la prsidentielle amricaine.

Selon plusieurs mdias, dont le Wall Street Journal, Facebook devrait dvoiler que les oprateurs bass en Russie ont publi environ 80 000 messages sur le rseau social sur une priode de deux ans et qui ont t diffuss durant cet intervalle  environ 126 millions d'Amricains .

Ces statistiques, qui montrent que la moiti de la population lectorale amricaine a pu tre expose aux publications, dpassent largement les prcdentes estimations de Facebook.

Pour rappel, en septembre, le groupe avait dj annonc avoir identifi 3 000 publicits diffuses sur son site en 2016, vues par 10 millions dinternautes amricains. Ces publicits avaient pour particularit dvoquer des sujets trs polmiques aux tats-Unis comme laccueil des rfugis, le mouvement Black Lives Matter, le port darmes, lislam ou les droits des personnes LGBT (lesbiennes, gays, bisexuels, transgenres). Certaines publicits visaient aussi directement Hillary Clinton, ladversaire de Donald Trump dans la course  la Maison-Blanche.

Cette fois-ci, outre les publicits, Facebook a aussi repr 470 comptes lis  lentit russe appele Internet Research Agency et qui ont diffus des contenus non payants. Ce sont eux qui ont permis datteindre un nombre beaucoup plus important dutilisateurs, selon le tmoignage prpar par lavocat gnral de Facebook Colin Stretch en vue de ses auditions au Congrs, et cit par Reuters. 

Selon ce document, entre juin 2015 et aot 2017, lInternet Research Agency a publi 80 000 fois sur le rseau et 29 millions dutilisateurs ont reu ces publications sur leur fil dactualits, portant ce chiffre  126 millions en tenant compte des partages, des commentaires et des mentions  jaime  dont ces posts ont fait lobjet.

 Ces actions vont  l'encontre de la mission de Facebook de construire la communaut et tout ce que nous dfendons. Et nous sommes dtermins  faire tout ce que nous pouvons pour contrer cette nouvelle menace , a dclar Stretch.

En parallle, Twitter a dtect et suspendu 2 752 comptes lis  des acteurs russes et en particulier  l'Internet Research Agency, avance Reuters qui affirme lavoir appris dune source proche du dossier confi aux parlementaires. Le groupe estimait prcdemment  201 le nombre de ces comptes.

De son ct, Google a donn lundi sur son blog des prcisions sur la faon dont ses services avaient t instrumentaliss. Lentreprise dit avoir trouv sur sa plateforme YouTube 1 108 vidos cres par des comptes lis aux intrts russes, ayant cumul au total 309 000 vues aux tats-Unis entre juin 2015 et novembre 2016. Lentreprise souligne aussi que des comptes lis  lInternet Research Agency russe ont dpens 4 700 dollars dans des publicits diffuses par la rgie de Google.

Kent Walker, avocat gnral de Google, a dclar : 

 Prvenir le mauvais usage de nos plateformes est quelque chose que nous prenons trs au srieux ; c'est un objectif majeur pour nos quipes. Nous sommes dtermins  trouver un moyen de mettre un terme  ce type d'abus et de travailler en troite collaboration avec les gouvernements, les forces de l'ordre, les autres entreprises et les principales ONG pour promouvoir l'intgrit lectorale et la scurit des utilisateurs.

 Nous avons men une enqute approfondie sur l'lection amricaine  travers nos produits en nous appuyant sur le travail de notre quipe de scurit de l'information, sur des campagnes de dsinformation menes par nos quipes et sur des pistes fournies par d'autres socits. Aujourd'hui, nous partageons les rsultats de cette enqute. Bien que nous n'ayons constat qu'une activit limite dans nos services, nous continuerons de travailler pour les prvenir, car il n'y a pas d'interfrence acceptable.

 Nous lancerons plusieurs nouvelles initiatives pour assurer plus de transparence et renforcer la scurit.  

Les trois entreprises seront entendues devant la commission judiciaire du Snat, et les commissions du renseignement du Snat et de la Chambre des reprsentants. Les audiences seront retransmises en direct.

Source : Reuters, Google

----------


## Aurelien Plazzotta

Les mchants russes nous ont pirat et nous on est les gentils amricains victimiss. Voil la propagande de Reuters et Google, ou comment faire et dfaire les opinions publiques...

----------


## JawDrool

Donc les manipulations russes ont empch les mdias amricains de manipuler tranquillement l'electorat pour faire lire leur candidat manipul par les lobbies? C'est plutt positif, non? Je commence  avoir du mal  suivre... Et dans tout cela on oublie les manipulations illuminati et reptiliennes ::aie::  #OnTeManipule

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Que c'est ridicule ces news ! La Russie qui s'ingre dans llection US. Les Mossadegh, Chavez, Allende, Castro etc doivent se retourner dans leurs tombes ! Quelle honte de lire a !

----------


## marsupial

J'attends de voir pour me prononcer. Par contre je pense que mme si la  curiosit est un vilain dfaut cela peut tre aussi une bonne maladie. FB, Google et Twitter en mode tmoin assist devant 3 commissions snatoriales, ils doivent les avoir un peu moites.

----------


## Kariz58

Y'en a certains, c'est quand mme pas l'objectivit qui vous touffe lol...

Donc que les USA fassent de la propagande, des manipulations, ou toutes les crasses du monde, vous prenez a pour acquis et cela vous parait "vident", mais que d'autres pays (dont la sainte Russie), puisse en faire de mme (mme si c'est  leur chelle), c'est forcment du n'importe quoi et une nime manipulation des USA ?  ::ptdr:: 


Honntement dans le cas prsent, je serais pour ma part bien incapable de dire si la Russie a fait quelque chose ou non, mais il faut arrter,  chaque news, de faire de l'anti-amricanisme primaire et dfendre la Russie comme si c'tait un pays de Bisounours qui ne faisait jamais rien de mal et n'avait rien  se reprocher.

TOUS les pays (le notre y compris), espionnent, manipulent, font de la propagande, pour dfendre leur bout de gras et dmonter le ou les voisins / concurrents, a fait des centaines d'annes que c'est comme a (voir mme on peut commencer  compter en millnaire maintenant, puisque cela avait dj cours chez les romains et mme avant), il faut arrter de croire que seuls les USA ou l'UE sont les seuls mchants de l'histoire...  ::roll:: 

C'est les mmes saloperies partout.

----------


## Invit

> TOUS les pays (le notre y compris), espionnent, manipulent, font de la propagande, pour dfendre leur bout de gras et dmonter le ou les voisins / concurrents, a fait des centaines d'annes que c'est comme a (voir mme on peut commencer  compter en millnaire maintenant, puisque cela avait dj cours chez les romains et mme avant), il faut arrter de croire que seuls les USA ou l'UE sont les seuls mchants de l'histoire... 
> 
> C'est les mmes saloperies partout.


Tu as lu a toi ? Moi j'ai lu "c'est l'hpital qui se fout de la charit".

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon admettons que le gouvernement Russe ait rellement financ une organisation "Internet Research Agency" pour crire des articles et acheter de la PUB sur Facebook et d'autres rseaux, juste pour essayer d'affaiblir Hillary.

Est-ce que vous pensez rellement que a aurait eu un gros impact, face  la machine de guerre qu'tait Hillary ?

Tout le monde tait derrire Hillary : les mdias, les politiciens, le show-biz, etc.
Il y a eu 1000 fois plus de propagande pro Hillary que de propagande anti Hillary.

Est-ce que vous pensez que la propagande Russe vous manipule plus que la propagande US ?
Est-ce que vous regardez des films et sries Russe ?
Est-ce que vous coutez et comprenez de la musique Russe ?
Est-ce que vous naviguez sur des sites Russe ?
Est-ce que vous achetez du matriel Russe (ordinateur, etc) ?

Il est quand mme beaucoup plus facile d'tre sous l'emprise de la vision US.
La Russie n'a pas la mme force.

----------


## Kariz58

> Tu as lu a toi ? Moi j'ai lu "c'est l'hpital qui se fout de la charit".


Tu vois "C'est l'hpital qui se fou de la charit" la dedans toi ? 





> Les mchants russes nous ont pirat et nous on est les gentils amricains victimiss. Voil la propagande de Reuters et Google, ou comment faire et dfaire les opinions publiques...


Moi je comprends : "c'est un gros mensonge et de la propagande anti-russe". 

Et non pas : "Oui la Russie est intervenue mais les USA sont mal placs pour parler de a".


Idem l : 




> *Que c'est ridicule ces news ! La Russie qui s'ingre dans llection US*. Les Mossadegh, Chavez, Allende, Castro etc doivent se retourner dans leurs tombes ! Quelle honte de lire a !


Certes la 2me partie pourrait aller dans ton sens, mais la partie en gras veut clairement dire que ce qui est annonc est faux...


Enfin bref, je ne vais pas batailler sur ce fil, j'ai autre chose  faire, mais que certains essaie au moins d'assumer leurs opinions.  :;): 

Ballades-toi un poil plus dans la section actualits, et tu verras qu' chaque sujet parlant d'espionnage ou autre en rapport avec la Russie, il y a une leve de boucliers d'un peu toujours les mmes, pour dire que c'est n'importe quoi, blablabla, je t'assure qu'il y a un flagrant manque d'objectivit de certains ds que l'on parle de la Russie ou de Poutine. La propagande ne fonctionne pas que dans un sens.


Edit : 

@Ryu : j'ai bien dit que chacun le faisait  son chelle, pas que tous avaient les mmes moyens que les USA pour le faire, mais ce n'est pas parce que l'on a moins de moyen pour le faire,  qu'espionner ou faire de la propagande mensongre devient moins grave. C'est tout aussi critiquable dans tous les cas.

----------


## Mat.M

> Que c'est ridicule ces news ! La Russie qui s'ingre dans llection US. Les Mossadegh, Chavez, Allende, Castro etc doivent se retourner dans leurs tombes ! Quelle honte de lire a !


ce n'est pas si ridicule que a....un paquet d'hommes politiques vont chercher des sources de financement auprs de financiers russes.
Par le pass notamment Franois Bayrou avait poliment dclin ce genre d'offres

----------


## marsupial

> Que c'est ridicule ces news ! La Russie qui s'ingre dans llection US. Les Mossadegh, Chavez, Allende, Castro etc doivent se retourner dans leurs tombes ! Quelle honte de lire a !





> Il est quand mme beaucoup plus facile d'tre sous l'emprise de la vision US.
> La Russie n'a pas la mme force.


Et tant mieux je pense que je prfre la propagande franaise ou europenne et vraiment pas me mler des oignons Russes chinois et amricains. J'en ai assez soup.

----------


## ParseCoder

Il n'y a que le ridicule qui ne tue pas!  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et tant mieux je pense que je prfre la propagande franaise ou europenne et vraiment pas me mler des oignons Russes chinois et amricains. J'en ai assez soup.


La propagande Union Europenne c'est la propagande US...
De mon point de vue la France est soumise  l'UE, qui est elle mme soumise aux USA.

On pourrait tre un peu plus neutre...
Par exemple quand Macron reoit Trump tout le monde applaudit, mais quand un homme politique n'a rien contre Poutine on le critique...
Franois Fillon, l'ami de Vladimir Poutine



> Les deux hommes se tutoient et s'apprcient. Le nouvel homme fort de la droite est celui qui entretient la relation la plus troite avec Vladimir Poutine.

----------


## nchal

C'est le problme des lections actuelles. Voter pour quelqu'un plutt que pour ses ides.
Ce n'est pas l'homme (ou la femme) qui va diriger mais l'quipe qu'il va nommer et les lignes directrices du mandat.
Et, a ne me drange pas de voter pour le pire des fumiers (tant que a reste lgal bien entendu) si je suis d'accord avec les ides.
Si Trump (le personnage) avait des ides avec lesquelles je suis proches et d'accord, je n'aurais pas de problme  voter pour lui mme si il est misogyne, raciste, etc...
Il faut dissocier la personne de son travail.

Il est vrai que cette approche peut tre difficile  concevoir lorsqu'on parle d'une personne publique et/ou d'une personne politique qui est cens nous reprsenter.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> ce n'est pas si ridicule que a....un paquet d'hommes politiques vont chercher des sources de financement auprs de financiers russes.
> Par le pass notamment Franois Bayrou avait poliment dclin ce genre d'offres


Ce qui est ridicule, c'est de montrer du doigt les Russes alors que les Etats-Unis sont alls foutre la merde en Russie lorsque l'URSS s'est dsintgre. Ca n'a pas fait la Une des journaux  cette poque, mais l, on vient te sortir une histoire qui, je ne dis pas que a n'a pas exist, est amplifie 10000 fois. C'est ridicule. 
Qu'on nous parle des documents de snowden, qu'on nous parle de l'affaire du Panama, qu'on nous parle de la blanchisseuse au Luxembourg, qu'on nous parle de l'affaire Karachi, de l'affaire Sarko-Lybie, qu'on nous parle du coup d'etat en Cote d'Ivoire, qu'on nous parle des rvolutions colores, qu'on nous parle de la main mise des US sur l'Ukraine et du coup d'etat... non, on te parle de la Russie qui est intervenue dans les lctions US.   ::ptdr::  Sans dconner.

Ah j'oubliais la guerre au Pakistan, en Irak avec les fausses fioles  l'ONU et les bbs jets des couveuses  ::mouarf:: , la guerre en Syrie, en Yougoslavie ou les US ont fait appel aux moudjahidines d'Afghanistan . Non, viens me parler de la Russie.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Qu'est ce j'en ai  tarter de la Russie, ce ne sont surement pas eux qui responsables de milliers de morts tous les jours par les tirs de drones ou sous les frappes chirurgicales et surement pas eux qui sont responsables de millions de morts  cause des obus  l'uranium appauvrit qui ont t tirs en Irak. 

Je dgueule sur cette sale propagande et je pisse littralement sur ceux qui la relaient.  ::zoubi::

----------


## marsupial

Je ragirais plus sur le vent de Macron devant la CEDH  propos de la socit et de la sret. Je me demande dj plus s'ils peuvent retoquer ou pas. Parceque l'tat d'urgence descendu dans la constitution, je crains les drives graves  venir.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Y'en a certains, c'est quand mme pas l'objectivit qui vous touffe lol...
> 
> Donc que les USA fassent de la propagande, des manipulations, ou toutes les crasses du monde, vous prenez a pour acquis et cela vous parait "vident", mais que d'autres pays (dont la sainte Russie), puisse en faire de mme (mme si c'est  leur chelle), c'est forcment du n'importe quoi et une nime manipulation des USA ?


Sauf que l il ne s'agit pas tant de limmixtion massive d'un pays tranger dans le processus lectoral, immixtion restant d'ailleurs  prouver, que la remise en cause du processus dmocratique d'un grand pays par les forces obscurantistes de la coterie financire.

Pour preuve : 



> T*witter a supprim une centaine de comptes qui auraient tent de manipuler la prsidentielle amricaine de 2016*


Twitter, qui est pay par les arabes, veut dire que des milliers de comptes de patriotes comme celui Rogers Jones ont t suspendus.

----------


## RyzenOC

Les seuls coupable dans cette affaires sont les amricains.
Admettons que les russes ont aid trump, les russes l'ont fait a la loyale en utilisant les outils crer par et pour les amricains (Facebook, Google ADS, Twitter...).

Es ce la faute des russes si les amricains sont des abrutis qui croient tous ce qu'ils voient sur Facebook ?
Comme d'habitude les amricains accusent les autres aux lieux de se remettre en question.

Je termine par une citation de Roosevelt :



> Les gens qui ont faim et sont sans emploi sont ltoffe dont sont faites les dictatures.


Quand y'a plus de 90 millions d'amricains qui sont pauvres qui peuvent plus se soigner, manger ou envoyer leurs enfants  l'cole et que 2-3 types se gavent de milliards de $ forcment a un moment donner la propagande amricaine pro Hillary vhicul par Bill, Mark, Larry ou Tim plus personne n'y croit.

En accusant les russes d'avoir t manipul, ils avouent publiquement qu'ils sont stupide et croient tous ce qu'ils voient sur un cran. Cela me rappelle la musique "Born in the USA", seul les amricains n'ont encore aujourd'hui toujours pas compris que cette musique se fout de leurs gueule. Comment une nation peut avoir atteint un tel niveau de dbilit ?

Les Franais n'ont pas non plus  rougir avec TF1, NRJ12... au moins chez nous par honntet intellectuel TF1  bien avou qu'il vendait du temps de cerveau humain disponible.

----------


## mm_71

> Ces actions vont  l'encontre de la mission de Facebook de construire la communaut *et tout ce que nous dfendons.*


Un doux parfum de pense unique semble flotter sur cette formule.

Faut surtout pas critiquer les robots censeurs

Pourtant a, a ne s'invente pas:
https://www.coolamnews.com/merci-fac...bonne-journee/

Et a non plus, un compte d'apologie du terrorisme rsiste vaillamment aux modos facebook jusqu'a ce que la justice s'en mle:
http://blog.lefigaro.fr/rioufol/2017...acho-dext.html
Chose curieuse, fort peu d'articles osent citer facebook et se retranchent derrire la pudique dfinition "Les rseaux sociaux".

Mais ici facebook ne rigole plus:
http://capitanswing.com/prensa/le-do...tion-feminine/
Tant il est vrai que la masturbation est une arme de destruction massive.




> _Prvenir le mauvais usage de nos plateformes est quelque chose que nous prenons trs au srieux ;_


Bien sr, qui oserait en douter ?

----------


## Namica

> *L'ingrence russe dans l'lection amricaine sous-estime par Facebook, Twitter et Google ?*
> *Les entreprises seront entendues au Snat  * 
> 
> Ce mardi 31 octobre 2017, des reprsentants de Google, Facebook et Twitter doivent tre entendus devant plusieurs commissions du Snat amricain et de la Chambre des reprsentants pour dterminer si la Russie a exploit les grandes plateformes du Web pour influencer lopinion publique durant la prsidentielle amricaine.


J'attends avec impatience la suite de cette news.

----------


## Neckara

Bon les annonceurs taient peut-tre russes, mais est-ce qu'il ne serait pas possible que les clients soient... amricains ?

----------


## e-ric

Salut

Il serait sans doute plus intressant de discuter de l'ingrence US dans le reste du monde mais bon, mme le nombre de pages de Wikipdia ne suffirait pas pour boucler le sujet.

Cdlt

----------


## abgech

Je trouve que c'est un scandale !

Pourtant les tatuniens ne reculent devant aucun sacrifice pour aider leurs amis. Par exemple, ils ont mont toute une entreprise, la NSA, pour vrifier la qualit des transmissions des autorits de diffrents pays : France, Allemagne, etc.


C'est vraiment trop injuste de les critiquer.

----------


## byrautor

[Salut
Il serait sans doute plus intressant de discuter de l'ingrence US dans le reste du monde mais bon, mme le nombre de pages de Wikipdia ne suffirait pas pour boucler le sujet.
Cdlt ]

Je plussoie, nos internautes ne sont pas des pigeons.
Ces USA (et nos mdias franais) sont "l'hpital qui se moque de la charit"
Mais pour tre culotts, ils sont culotts.
Peut tre leur civilisation y est-elle pour quelque chose !

----------


## Francois_C

je ne nie pas que les agences de renseignements des tats-Unis usent de mthodes contestables, et le modle amricain d'conomie et de civilisation me semble pouvantable.

Toutefois, dans ce cas prcis, il me semble vrai que Poutine a entrepris une vaste campagne de dsinformation  l'chelle mondiale au moyen de ses "Web brigades", avec pour but probable de semer le dsordre et la confusion dans les pays qui lui font de l'ombre (les tats-Unis et l'Europe) en favorisant notamment l'lection de dirigeants impulsifs, irresponsables et incapables comme Trump. Et il le fait en diffusant dlibrment des informations truques au moyen d'Internet.

Outre les rumeurs contre des adversaire politiques, on voit fleurir  prsent les plus invraisemblables thories complotistes, il y a des gens qui nient l'volution, qui prtendent que la terre est plate, qui croient tout ce qu'ils lisent n'importe o pourvu que a confirme ce qu'ils ont envie de croire. Le discrdit des lites, largement soutenu par les puissants outils de dsinformation de Poutine et de Trump, est en train de devenir une vritable paranoa dans les esprits crdules qui constituent la majorit de l'humanit, et me parat susceptible de crer de dangereux dsordres.

Je n'ai jamais eu de compte Facebook, mais je serais tonn que le plus grand rseau du monde ait t pargn. Si j'en juge par les avis trs orients et souvent bizarrement strotyps (utilisant souvent un argumentaire qui semble concert) que je lis sur beaucoup de forums, les _troll factories_ sont encore en pleine activit et c'est la civilisation qu'elles mettent en danger.

----------


## Grogro

> Les seuls coupable dans cette affaires sont les amricains.
> Admettons que les russes ont aid trump, les russes l'ont fait a la loyale en utilisant les outils crer par et pour les amricains (Facebook, Google ADS, Twitter...).
> 
> Es ce la faute des russes si les amricains sont des abrutis qui croient tous ce qu'ils voient sur Facebook ?
> Comme d'habitude les amricains accusent les autres aux lieux de se remettre en question.


Clairement oui, les amricains sont seuls responsables de leur propre dcadence et ils ont rcolt le prsident qu'ils mritent. Un prsident de tl-ralit enfin  l'image de leur socit. L'mergence d'un animal politique du type de Trump a t anticip par pas mal duvres de fiction,  commencer par sa phrasologie. Je pense au comic US gnialement dsax Transmetropolitan o les trois candidats  la prsidentielle ont tous quelque chose qui prfigure Trump.




> Toutefois, dans ce cas prcis, il me semble vrai que Poutine a entrepris une vaste campagne de dsinformation  l'chelle mondiale au moyen de ses "Web brigades", avec pour but probable de semer le dsordre et la confusion dans les pays qui lui font de l'ombre (les tats-Unis et l'Europe) en favorisant notamment l'lection de dirigeants impulsifs, irresponsables et incapables comme Trump. Et il le fait en diffusant dlibrment des informations truques au moyen d'Internet.


Ce qui s'appelle une entreprise de propagande classique avec des moyens modernes. Je vais te faire une grande rvlation : la manipulation existe aussi en dmocratie et n'est nullement l'apanage des "tats-voyous", ou des "mchants" comme Poutine ou Trump. Quand, pendant 5 ans, on manipule 98% des mdias pour faire lire Sarko  tout prix, c'est la mme propagande avec les moyens de l'poque. Quand on invente des charniers  Timisoara, quand des diaboliques irakiens dbranchent des couveuses au Kowet, quand Colin Powell agite une fiole de farine  l'ONU, mme chose. Je ne parle mme pas de la Libye, de la Syrie ou de l'Ukraine. 

Nouvelle rvlation : l'lection de Trump n'est pas le rsultat d'un complot diabolique des mchants rouges, comme au bon vieux temps du maccarthysme. C'est un accident de l'histoire imprvisible et qui ne pouvait en aucun cas tre provoqu. La propagande des mchants russes contre les gentils tats-uniens tait tellement forte que Clinton a remport le vote populaire avec prs de trois millions de voix d'cart. Trump n'a gagn que parce qu'il a remport une poigne de swing states sur le fil du rasoir.




> Outre les rumeurs contre des adversaire politiques, on voit fleurir  prsent les plus invraisemblables thories complotistes, il y a des gens qui nient l'volution, qui prtendent que la terre est plate, qui croient tout ce qu'ils lisent n'importe o pourvu que a confirme ce qu'ils ont envie de croire. Le discrdit des lites, largement soutenu par les puissants outils de dsinformation de Poutine et de Trump, est en train de devenir une vritable paranoa dans les esprits crdules qui constituent la majorit de l'humanit, et me parat susceptible de crer de dangereux dsordres.


Les prmisses de ton raisonnement sont justes, mais tu navigues en pleine inversion de causalit. C'est un peu le type d'histoires que Michael Crichton appelait "wet streets cause rain". La propagande de Trump n'a pas provoqu cette paranoa dont tu parles, et qui existe, pas plus que la crdulit des foules ou le discrdit des lites politico-conomico-mdiatiques. Le phnomne Trump est la rsultante de cette crise de dfiance systmique. Le Tea Party a merg avant Trump. Le style paranoaque est galement assez ancien : https://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/20...FSTADTER/48134

Je ne sais pas si tu auras le temps, mais je t'invite  lire cet article : https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine...s-mind/534231/

C'est de loin la meilleure grille de lecture que j'ai vue expliquant l'lection de Trump.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nouvelle rvlation : l'lection de Trump n'est pas le rsultat d'un complot diabolique des mchants rouges, comme au bon vieux temps du maccarthysme. C'est un accident de l'histoire imprvisible et qui ne pouvait en aucun cas tre provoqu.


Llection de Trump n'est pas un cataclysme...
Il faudrait peut tre un peu se calmer.
Dois-je vous rappeler que lalternative tait Hillary ? C'tait pas vraiment mieux...

Trump ne va rien raliser d'extra ordinaire.
Il n'a pas de pouvoir exceptionnel, en tant que prsident il ne fait pas ce qu'il veut.

Si il est si mauvais que a, il ne devrait pas se faire rlire, et voil...
Il a dj fait un quart de son mandat potentiellement.
Pour l'instant ce n'est pas encore l'apocalypse.

Aprs il y a des lobbys puissants aux USA qui poussent  la guerre, mais peu importe le prsident a, a ne change pas. (cela dit Hillary est beaucoup plus belliqueuse que Trump)

----------


## Invit

> Llection de Trump n'est pas un cataclysme...
> Il faudrait peut tre un peu se calmer.
> Dois-je vous rappeler que lalternative tait Hillary ? C'tait pas vraiment mieux...
> 
> Trump ne va rien raliser d'extra ordinaire.
> Il n'a pas de pouvoir exceptionnel, en tant que prsident il ne fait pas ce qu'il veut.
> 
> Si il est si mauvais que a, il ne devrait pas se faire rlire, et voil...
> Il a dj fait un quart de son mandat potentiellement.
> ...


C'est vrai pour que pour la question environnementale, on est large... On a largement le temps de voir tout a aprs son mandat et aprs le x nombre de mois pour rechanger la m**** qu'il est entrain de faire... 

La plante Terre te remercie !  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est vrai pour que pour la question environnementale, on est large... On a largement le temps de voir tout a aprs son mandat et aprs le x nombre de mois pour rechanger la m**** qu'il est entrain de faire...


Vous croyez vraiment que l'accord de paris sur le climat allait sauver la plante ?

Les USA sont responsable d'une grosse partie de la pollution mondiale, que ce soit Trump ou un autre prsident a ne change rien...
Apparemment l'accord de Paris c'est centr sur les gaz  effet de serre, il existe bien d'autres types de pollution plus grave que cela...

Et pis bon Trump ce n'est que 4 ans (sauf en cas de rlection), le prochain prsident sur-compensera peut tre.

Ya un truc qui parle de gaz  effet de serre, c'est le protocole de Kyoto :



> L'administration Clinton a sign le protocole de Kyoto en dcembre 1997, mais *celui-ci n'a pas t accept par le Congrs*.
> (...)
> En effet, le gouvernement de George W. Bush a ensuite dcid de se retirer des ngociations tout en proposant quelques mois plus tard *un autre plan moins contraignant que celui de Kyoto*, le  Clear Skies and Global Climate Change , du 14 fvrier 2002, qui dveloppe une approche graduelle,  moyen ou long terme, face  leffet de serre.
> (...)
> Pour lutter contre le rchauffement climatique, Barack Obama proposait dans sa campagne prsidentielle d'augmenter le prix de l'lectricit, d'investir dans les biocarburants, les nergies alternatives et se dclare favorable  l'instauration d'un march du CO2 (obligeant les entreprises polluantes  racheter un  droit  polluer  auprs d'entreprises non polluantes). Comme son ancien adversaire rpublicain  l'lection prsidentielle de 2008, John McCain, *il est plutt favorable galement au dveloppement de l'nergie nuclaire comme solution aux problmes climatiques* mais sa position sur le sujet est devenue ambivalente durant la campagne lectorale.


Bon  la limite Obama avait raison de se dire que pour baisser les missions de gaz  effet de serre, il faut aller vers plus de nuclaire.

===
La terre se remettra d'un rchauffement climatique, elle en a connu des largement pires (elle a galement connue une concentration en CO2 beaucoup plus lev).
Le CO2 participe au verdissement de la terre, les plantes adorent le CO2.

Il n'y a pas de corrlation entre la production de CO2 et les changements climatique (ce n'est pas quand l'humain a produit le plus de CO2 que la temprature a augment le plus).

===
Il y a une entreprise qui risque de ne pas plaire aux anti rchauffement climatique :


ORIZON : LAGENCE IMMOBILIRE QUI MISE TOUT SUR LA MONTE DES EAUX

Ils en ont tellement rien  foutre qu'on croirait une blague ! ^^
Ils sont  fond dans la logique capitaliste, c'est un truc du genre "Acheter de l'immobilier l o a vaudra chre aprs la mont des eaux".
Prix Actuel / Plus-Value ^^ lol

----------


## Invit

> -----
> 
> -----


C'est dommage, ton poste donnerait presque envie de croire que tu matrises ton sujet, c'est sourc, etc...

Mais si tu n'es pas capable de faire la diffrence entre ce que la terre a pu vivre, ses stades, etc.... Et l'activit humaine et le changement climatique rcent, je ne peux malheureusement rien faire pour toi...  :8O: 
Je comprends maintenant pourquoi tu dfends Trump, tu penses aussi que le changement climatique n'existe pas...  ::aie:: 

Et bien entendu que la plante va s'en remettre, SAUF que le but, c'est que l'espce humaine soit encore l... Sinon t'inquite, on s'embterait pas avec a. On est tous d'accord pour le dire, la plante survivra longtemps aprs nous, on peut passer au vrai sujet ? Notre survie dans l'histoire  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je comprends maintenant pourquoi tu dfends Trump, tu penses aussi que le changement climatique n'existe pas...


Non mais ok il y a un changement climatique.
Mais bon il y en avait dj avant l'apparition de l'homme...

Les gaz  effet de serre participent au rchauffement climatique => le CO2 est un gaz  effet de serre => l'humain produit du CO2.
Bon a ok.

Aprs a ne veut pas dire que l'intgralit des changements climatique sont du aux missions de CO2 produit par l'humain.
Moi je pense que le soleil joue un plus grand rle que le CO2.
La vapeur d'eau est beaucoup plus puissant que le CO2 niveau gaz  effet de serre.

Et il n'y a pas que le changement climatique comme problme de pollution...




> Et bien entendu que la plante va s'en remettre, SAUF que le but, c'est que l'espce humaine soit encore l...


Pourquoi vouloir sauver lespce humaine ?
L'humain est un parasite, ou un cancer.

De toute faon il faudra un choc majeur, parce qu'on ne peut pas continuer  se multiplier comme des bactries, on peut pas tre 8 milliards, puis 9, etc...

----------


## Neckara

> La vapeur d'eau est beaucoup plus puissant que le CO2 niveau gaz  effet de serre.


Tu sais que, gnralement, plus il fait chaud, plus l'eau a tendance  s'vaporer ?




> Moi je pense que le soleil joue un plus grand rle que le CO2.


Et moi je pense que les petites licornes roses jouent un plus grand rle que le soleil.

----------


## Madmac

> On pourrait pas plutt instaurer un "permis internet", interdisant au nafs, ignorant et autres personnes ayant une absence totale d'esprit critique et de bon sens, d'aller sur le net pour gober toutes les conneries qui passent sur les rseaux sociaux et ailleurs ?


Justement, je me demandais si on ne devrait pas instaur un ge minimum pour accder aux rseaux sociaux.

----------


## Madmac

> Mfouais. Je ne vais quasiment jamais sur mon compte Facebook donc je ne sais pas. Mais une chose est sure: les medias "mainstreams" etaient tres majoritairement pro-Clinton. Et je pense que ca a ete l'une des principales raisons pour lesquelles il a ete elu : un "backlash" contre les medias qui ont une facheuse tendance a dire aux gens ce qu'ils doivent penser.
> C'est dommage d'en etre arrive la mais en esperant que ce coup de semonce fasse clairement passer le message aux journaleux : donnez nous des faits, pas vos foutues preferences. Et oui je sais : je preche dans le desert.


Non, la raction de la population amricaine a forc les mdias traditionaux   ce remettre en question. CNN a commenc  reconnatre que Antifa n'est compos par des enfants de coeurs. Il y a un mois, il aurait prfr la torture plutt que de le reconnatre.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*La Russie pourrait agir contre Google ou Alphabet pour dfendre les intrts de ses mdias*
*Aprs le discours tenu par le Prsident dAlphabet*

Quelques heures aprs que Eric Schmidt, le prsident dAlphabet, ait fait part des intentions de son groupe envers les deux socits de mdia russes Russia Today (RT) et Sputnik, le Kremlin monte aux crneaux et exige des clarifications. Cest par la voix dAlexandre Jarov, le responsable de ROSKOMNADZOR, lagence de supervision des communications et des technologies de linformation russe, que les autorits russes ont ragi.

Alexandre Jarov a rapport que son agence a envoy une lettre  Google ce mardi pour rclamer des clarifications sur les propos dEric Schmidt ainsi que sur la manire dont Google compte traiter les sites russes concerns. Il dit esprer que les actions que souhaite entreprendre Google ne seront pas  discriminatoires  dans la ralit. Mais il souhaite surtout que  [son] opinion soit prise en compte et quil ne soit pas ncessaire d'envisager quelque chose de plus srieux . Pour assurer la protection de ses mdias, le Kremlin envisagerait, en effet, de prendre des mesures de rpression  lencontre dAlphabet ou de sa filiale Google si les articles des sites dinformation russes Sputnik et Russia Today venaient  tre placs trop bas dans les rsultats de recherche.


Tout a commenc avec linterview dEric Schmidt, le patron dAlphabet, lors du forum international sur la scurit qui se tenait  Halifax, au Canada. Pendant cet vnement, Eric Schmidt a dclar que les mdias russes RT et Sputnik feraient lobjet dun  dclassement  sur le service dactualits de Google, et ce, malgr le fait que Google ait rvl devant le Congrs quil nexiste,  lheure actuelle, aucune preuve de  manipulation de la part de Russia Today et des autres mdias russes .

Les deux sites dinformations russes se seraient retrouvs dans le viseur dAlphabet parce quils sont notamment suspects de promouvoir de  fausses informations . Schimdt estime que Google News accorde dj beaucoup trop de visibilit aux mdias RT et Sputnik et quil est important de freiner la machine   propagande russe .

Il faut rappeler que, bien avant que Google ne commence  s'en prendre  ces deux socits de mdia russes, les entreprises de rseaux sociaux amricaines Facebook et Tweeter avaient dj adopt une srie de mesures visant  diminuer le potentiel d'influence de Russia Today et Sputnik sur leurs plateformes respectives.

Pour remdier  cette situation, la firme de Mountain View serait en train de mettre au point un algorithme qui permettra de dclasser  ce genre de sites [RT et Sputnik] . Ce systme devrait mettre en avant certains sites et carter dautres, sans quil ne soit ncessaire de recourir  la censure ou au bannissement que Schimdt dit vouloir  tout prix viter. Pour le patron de la maison mre de Google, le nouvel algorithme de Google doit tre capable de dtecter les informations  transformes en armes .

Plus tt cette anne, les services secrets US ont publi un rapport qui accablait RT et Sputnik. Ils les accusaient de pratiquer la dsinformation et davoir publi des articles ngatifs  lgard dHillary Clinton lors de la campagne prsidentielle amricaine de 2016. Daprs les renseignements US, ces deux socits de mdia seraient des pions  la solde du Kremlin qui sont utiliss pour influencer la politique des pays occidentaux en se servant des ressources disponibles sur Internet (Google News, YouTube les rseaux sociaux, etc.).

Daprs Andrea Faville, la porte-parole de Google, Schmidt pendant son interview faisait allusion aux efforts amorcs par la firme de Mountain View pour rtrograder les rsultats de recherche lis  un contenu de mauvaise qualit, dlibrment trompeur ou falsifi. La filiale dAlphabet nattribue pas manuellement de classements aux sites Web, mais se contente danalyser les attributs dun site Web pour lui octroyer automatiquement une position dans les rsultats, a dclar M. Faville.

*Source* : Reuters, Motherboard Vice

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Twitter a dcid de retirer deux mdias russes de son rseau de publicits qui auraient tent de manipuler les lections prsidentielles amricaines
 ::fleche::  Facebook corrige enfin son systme publicitaire utilis par les Russes pour influencer secrtement l'lection prsidentielle amricaine
 ::fleche::  L'ingrence russe dans l'lection amricaine sous-estime par Facebook, Twitter et Google ? Les entreprises seront entendues au Snat

----------


## tanaka59

Google donne le baton pour se faire battre au Kremlin  ::ptdr::  , celui ci sera vite remplac par Yandex  ::mrgreen::  ::roll::

----------


## servietsky416

A quand une censure du service public franais pour ses articles hostiles  Donald Trump ? Il y a un moment il va falloir que ces "grands" acceptent l'lection de D. Trump, et que ce n'est pas tant RT ou Sputnik qui l'ont fait lire mais surtout la corruption de Clinton et les meeting enflamm de Trump car le redneck moyen qui a vot Trump va pas sur RT mais regarde la TV. De plus de mmoire RT n'a jamais publi de "fake news" (pour sputnik c'est plus discutable) simplement des articles bien orients tout le sont ceux des mdias mainstream de part et d'autre de l'Atlantique.

----------


## byrautor

> A quand une censure du service public franais pour ses articles hostiles  Donald Trump ? Il y a un moment il va falloir que ces "grands" acceptent l'lection de D. Trump, et que ce n'est pas tant RT ou Sputnik qui l'ont fait lire mais surtout la corruption de Clinton et les meeting enflamm de Trump car le redneck moyen qui a vot Trump va pas sur RT mais regarde la TV. De plus de mmoire RT n'a jamais publi de "fake news" (pour sputnik c'est plus discutable) simplement des articles bien orients tout le sont ceux des mdias mainstream de part et d'autre de l'Atlantique.


Hlas, bien d'accord.
On peut lire l'article de Nicolas Baverez  @NicolasBaverez paru page 25 du Figaro du lundi 30 novembre, conclusion : il faut "perdre" le soldat Trump au nationalisme  courte vue.
L'internationalisme de M. Baverez me rappelle une autre "Internationale" qui n'a jamais fait ses preuves.
Son texte est cependant intressant par sa tournure historique, videment discutable, mais quand il crit : " Les europens commencent  prendre leur destin et leur scurit en main ", on ne peut que s'exclamer "Dj" (depuis 50 ans !)

----------


## byrautor

> Tu sais que, gnralement, plus il fait chaud, plus l'eau a tendance  s'vaporer ?
> 
> 
> Et moi je pense que les petites licornes roses jouent un plus grand rle que le soleil.


On n'entend plus de contradicteurs aux tenants de la catastrophe climatique annonce et a, ce n'est pas scientifique !
Il est vrai que l'on cherche toujours la matire Noire, mais quelle relation avec le CO2 ?
Une rponse sur l'influence du Soleil qui "aurait chang de position " serait plus avise (ou pas de rponse du tout)

Puisqu'on est dans l'cologie se serait bien de nous expliquer comment on va fournir des batteries (je ne parle pas de leur limination aprs usage) et de l'lectricit  40 millions de vhicules.
 10 kW par jour en moyenne par auto il nous faut une puissance et une nergie annuelle de ................
Et le cuivre des conducteurs et des transformateurs..............
L'Utopie est la pire des faiblesses, elle se rapproche du rve "veill" . et le terme "ralisable" est bien dsuet.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Puisqu'on est dans l'cologie se serait bien de nous expliquer comment on va fournir des batteries (je ne parle pas de leur limination aprs usage) et de l'lectricit  40 millions de vhicules.


Pour l'instant la technologie ncessaire n'existe pas encore.
Mais il n'est pas impossible qu'avec un effort mondiale dans ce domaine de recherche, d'ici quelques dcennies des solutions soient trouves.
L'objectif c'est 2040, c'est vrai que 23 ans pour tre prt c'est hyper cours et un norme paris.

Quelque part c'est cool, parce que les stocks de ptrole ne sont pas illimit  priori.
Donc l on anticipe la pnurie de ptrole qui devrait finir par arriver.
Aujourd'hui le ptrole ne cot pas chre (par contre il doit y avoir dans les 1000% de taxes, 1L d'essence sans aucune taxe a doit mme pas coter 0,10 et d'ici peu ce sera 2/L  la station...).
Il y a plusieurs taxes, certaines sont un pourcentage et d'autres son fixe (c'est en partie pour a qu'on ne ressent pas de changement quand le prix du baril diminue).

Dans le monde entier, les nations vont investir dans la recherche de stockage d'nergie pour les vhicules.

----------


## cdusart

> A quand une censure du service public franais pour ses articles hostiles  Donald Trump ?


Trump est symptomatique d'un problme plus profond dont il est en aucun cas la solution (tout comme certains partis politiques dans certain pays). je me permet de rebondir pour vous poser une question simple : Comment dfinissez vous un article hostile  Trump ?

Parce que force est de constater, que pas grand chose de positif ne peut lui tre crditer, et  l'inverse il est  l'origine d'un sacr paquet de problme / incohrence / maladresse / etc...

Je viens de regarder la dernire actualit li  Trump, le titre : Donald Trump says he's very busy with a day full of meetings - before he's spotted at his golf course.
Est-ce une actualit hostile ? Ou simplement la ralit ?

----------


## Neckara

> On n'entend plus de contradicteurs aux tenants de la catastrophe climatique annonce et a, ce n'est pas scientifique !


Donc si on n'entend pas de contradicteurs aux tenants de la Terre "patatodale", ce n'est pas scientifique non plus ?

Ensuite, la "science" s'exprime par publications scientifiques, pas via les mdia.





> Il est vrai que l'on cherche toujours la matire Noire, mais quelle relation avec le CO2 ?
> Une rponse sur l'influence du Soleil qui "aurait chang de position " serait plus avise (ou pas de rponse du tout)


Quel rapport avec mes prcdents messages ?





> Puisqu'on est dans l'cologie se serait bien de nous expliquer comment on va fournir des batteries (je ne parle pas de leur limination aprs usage) et de l'lectricit  40 millions de vhicules.


Il faut sparer les sujets.

L'existence du rchauffement et l'influence humaine est un sujet.
Savoir si les voitures sont aussi cologiques qu'on le prtend, ainsi que la manire dont on va lutter contre le rchauffement en est un autre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc si on n'entend pas de contradicteurs aux tenants de la Terre "patatodale", ce n'est pas scientifique non plus ?
> 
> Ensuite, la "science" s'exprime par publications scientifiques, pas via les mdia.


Il y a plein de scientifiques qui ont publi des articles pour expliquer que la cause principale du rchauffement climatique n'est pas du tout le CO2 produit par l'homme.
Mais le systme veut absolument mettre en avant la lutte contre le CO2 donc on ne les entendra pas.

Il y a une ligne  respecter (une pense officielle), tous les politiques et les gros mdias pensent la mme chose et diffusent les mmes ides.
Il n'y a pas de confrontation, pas de dbat, pas de recul, pas de comparaison de point de vue.

----------


## cdusart

> Il y a plein de scientifiques qui ont publi des articles pour expliquer que la cause principale du rchauffement climatique n'est pas du tout le CO2 produit par l'homme.


Par curiosit quelle cause principale invoquent-ils ?

----------


## Grogro

> Hlas, bien d'accord.
> On peut lire l'article de Nicolas Baverez  @NicolasBaverez paru page 25 du Figaro du lundi 30 novembre, conclusion : il faut "perdre" le soldat Trump au nationalisme  courte vue.
> L'internationalisme de M. Baverez me rappelle une autre "Internationale" qui n'a jamais fait ses preuves.
> Son texte est cependant intressant par sa tournure historique, videment discutable, mais quand il crit : " Les europens commencent  prendre leur destin et leur scurit en main ", on ne peut que s'exclamer "Dj" (depuis 50 ans !)


Ce qui reste malgr tout un rsultat trs positif, malgr tout mon mpris pour Nicolas Baverez qui est un des oints du seigneur les plus sectaires qui soit. Ce monsieur a consacr toute sa carrire mdiatique  faire honte aux franais d'tre franais et non amricains. Il consacre encore toute son nergie  la diffusion du prt--penser ultra-conformiste et ultra politiquement correct de l'conomie orthodoxe noclassique et du nolibralisme. Autrement dit la pense unique qui vaut  ses opposants d'tre qualifis de "ngationnistes" avec une immense complaisance mdiatique contre toute ralit scientifique. Voil pour poser le background de Baverez, qui est galement un des dclinologue en chef, enjoignant quotidiennement les franais  abdiquer et  se conformer aux normes anglo-saxonnes. 

L'lection de Trump et le Brexit sont des lectrochocs si fantastique que mme un ultra-atlantiste aussi radical que lui invite l'Europe continentale  se dcoloniser.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par curiosit quelle cause principale invoquent-ils ?


a dpend des thses et j'ai pas tout en tte.

Mais par exemple le soleil peut tre la cause principale.
Le rayonnement solaire n'est pas fixe, il varie.

Il y avait des changements climatique avant qu'il y ait des humains.
Ce n'est pas quand l'homme a produit le plus de CO2 que les tempratures ont le plus augment.
Le taux de CO2 variait galement avant qu'il y ait des humains.
etc

----------


## Neckara

> Il y a plein de scientifiques qui ont publi des articles pour expliquer que la cause principale du rchauffement climatique n'est pas du tout le CO2 produit par l'homme.


Combien de publications, dans quelles revues/confrences ?
Quelle proportions reprsentent ces publications dans l'ensemble des publications sur le rchauffement climatique ? Qu'en disent les mta-tudes ?

Es-tu sr aussi de ne pas surinterprter certaines conclusions ?




> Mais par exemple le soleil peut tre la cause principale.
> Le rayonnement solaire n'est pas fixe, il varie.


Oui, plusieurs facteurs peuvent tre soumis  plusieurs variations.

Aprs, au lieu de dire "le soleil peut tre la cause principale", tu pourrais au moins faire un peu de recherches et ne pas nier les dernires annes de la recherche dans ce domaine. Les pages Wikipdia semblent plutt accessibles et bien remplies, tu pourrais au moins aller regarder ce qu'il en retourne plutt que de nous balancer des arguments d'ignorances.




> Il y avait des changements climatique avant qu'il y ait des humains.


Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'un changement climatique ne peut tre caus par l'homme.




> Ce n'est pas quand l'homme a produit le plus de CO2 que les tempratures ont le plus augment.


Ce n'est pas une question de valeur de la temprature, mais de rapidit de l'augmentation de cette dernire.




> Le taux de CO2 variait galement avant qu'il y ait des humains.


Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'une variation du taux de CO2 ne peut tre cause par l'homme et ne peut tre "anormale".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas une question de valeur de la temprature, mais de rapidit de l'augmentation de cette dernire.


Ouais mais il n'y a pas de corrlation entre la production humaine de CO2 et le changement de temprature.
Peut tre que mme si on ne produisait pas du tout de CO2 la temprature augmenterait exactement  la mme vitesse.

Peut tre que si tout de suite, le monde entier diminue drastiquement sa production de CO2, la temprature continuera d'augmenter  la mme vitesse.




> Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'une variation du taux de CO2 ne peut tre cause par l'homme et ne peut tre "anormale".


Ouais mais ce qui veut dire aussi que la plante peut supporter un taux de CO2 beaucoup plus lev.

Des formes de vies peuvent disparaitre si elles n'ont pas le temps de s'adapter au changement.
Esprons que l'humain fasse partie de ces formes de vies, parce qu'il est responsable de la disparition de plein d'autres espces.

Il existe plein d'autres pollutions plus grave que le CO2.
a fait chier que ce soit la priorit absolue...
Qu'on fasse d'abord quelque chose pour les requins et les abeilles.
Qu'on fasse quelque chose pour la qualit des sols et de l'air.
Qu'on nettoie les ocans.
Le CO2 fait de l'ombre  des problmes plus grave.

Parce que l ce qui ce passe c'est que les entreprises paient pour produire du dioxyde de carbone.
Cet argent est utilis dans des entreprises qui dveloppent des technologies (certaines d'entres elles appartiennent  Al Gore, c'est pour a que c'est un grand fan de la taxe carbone, vu que a lui permet de s'enrichir).

----------


## Neckara

> Ouais mais il n'y a pas de corrlation entre la production humaine de CO2 et le changement de temprature.


Tu as vu a o ?  ::weird:: 




> Ouais mais ce qui veut dire aussi que la plante peut supporter un taux de CO2 beaucoup plus lev.


Je ne me fais pas trop de soucis pour la plante.
Quand on parle de rchauffement climatique, on parle bien d'espces vgtales et animales qui disparaissent, ainsi que les effets sur la survie de l'Homme.




> Il existe plein d'autres pollutions plus grave que le CO2.
> a fait chier que ce soit la priorit absolue...
> Qu'on fasse d'abord quelque chose pour les requins et les abeilles.
> Qu'on fasse quelque chose pour la qualit des sols et de la terre.
> Qu'on nettoie les ocans.
> Le CO2 fait de l'ombre  des problmes plus grave.
> 
> Parce que l ce qui ce passe c'est que les entreprises paient pour produire du dioxyde de carbone.
> Cet argent est utilis dans des entreprises qui dveloppent des technologies (certaines d'entres elles appartiennent  Al Gore, c'est pour a que c'est un grand fan de la taxe carbone, vu que a lui permet de s'enrichir).


Encore une fois, ne confond pas l'existence d'un phnomne et les ractions  ce phnomne.

Tu sembles tellement tre contre les ractions au rchauffement climatiques li au CO2 que tu en viendrais presque  en nier l'impact du CO2.

----------


## cdusart

Neckara a pas trop mal prsent ce que je pense aussi. 
Mme si je ne suis pas forcment fan de la drive des discussions de forum

----------


## LSMetag

Sputnik, Breitbart, FDeSouche sont du mme moule. Dans le meilleur des cas ils dtournent des dpches AFP, souvent ils font des tribunes dguises en articles.

ex : "Il n'y a pas de discriminations  l'embauche pour les femmes. Elles sont simplement nulles"

Ce genre de titre accrocheur cre de l'audience, du buzz. Ce n'est pas politiquement correct et c'est diffrent de ce qu'offre la "pense unique". Ca fait cliquer, et donc rapporte beaucoup d'argent.

https://www.lecho.be/opinions/carte-...&ts=1511450487

Mme des journaux comme Le Monde, se mettent  crire sur leurs articles abonns des titres racoleurs, exagrs, li  une mini-partie de l'article, parfois faux, pour encourager les abonnements.

Facebook a donc raison de faire a, car justement a va toucher le portefeuille de ce genre de socit. Et puis une publication Breitbart sur un site trs srieux, a fait dsordre.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Par curiosit quelle cause principale invoquent-ils ?


Tout simplement les variations du Soleil comme cela s'est produit, avec bien plus d'amplitude, depuis des millions d'annes.

Juste une vidence que comprendrait un lve de CM2 : si on chauffe de l'eau contenant du CO2, le CO2 sort et donc l'air ambiant en contient plus. Inversement tu peux mettre du CO2 sur de l'eau, mme sous pression, a ne la fera jamais chauffer.

----------


## Neckara

> Juste une vidence que comprendrait un lve de CM2 : si on chauffe de l'eau contenant du CO2, le CO2 sort et donc l'air ambiant en contient plus. Inversement tu peux mettre du CO2 sur de l'eau, mme sous pression, a ne la fera jamais chauffer.


Un lve de CM2 n'aura en effet peut-tre pas entendu parler de l'effet de serre. En revanche, c'est un peu moins excusable pour ton cas.

----------


## nox1492

Documentaire sur les techniques de propagandes utilises au dbut du 20eme sicle :
https://youtu.be/44I3pMouCnM

----------


## Chauve souris

> Un lve de CM2 n'aura en effet peut-tre pas entendu parler de l'effet de serre. En revanche, c'est un peu moins excusable pour ton cas.


L'effet de serre du CO2 est une fumisterie matraque par les merdias. Il est trs faible en comparaison avec la vapeur d'eau. Sans avoir recours  un hygromtre et toujours du niveau d'un lve de CM2 un ciel bleu qui rti bien est la certitude que la nuit sera frache (j'ai assez pass dans des dserts comme le Sahara et l'Atacama pour le savoir). Par contre un air charg d'humidit va fournir une nuit chaude. C'est le cas du Sahel. Les nuits dans le Sngal oriental, par exemple, malgr la scheresse relative du paysage sont bien plus chaudes que dans le Sahara.

Avec un peu de connaissance en gographie physique et en climatologie basique il est facile de dmontrer que les merdias nous intoxiquent avec des mensonges qui, selon la formule,  en tre rpts n'acquirent pas une once de vrit.

Et puis il suffit de chercher un peu les documents des vrais climatologues au lieu de se prcipiter sur les neries mdiatiques.

----------


## Neckara

> Il est trs faible en comparaison avec la vapeur d'eau.


Plus faible, certes, je n'irais pas jusqu' dire "trs faible".
De plus, ce n'est pas les facteurs qui expliquent la temprature, mais les facteurs qui expliquent les variations climatiques de la temprature.

Par ailleurs, la concentration en CO2 dans l'atmosphre influence l'hygromtrie. Peut-tre aurais-tu d poursuivre tes tudes aprs le CM2.




> Avec un peu de connaissance en gographie physique et en climatologie basique il est facile de dmontrer que les merdias nous intoxiquent avec des mensonges qui, selon la formule,  en tre rpts n'acquirent pas une once de vrit.
> 
> Et puis il suffit de chercher un peu les documents des vrais climatologues au lieu de se prcipiter sur les neries mdiatiques.


Mais oui.  ::roll:: 

Tu noteras que je ne parle pas de mdias, mais de publications scientifiques.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Plus faible, certes, je n'irais pas jusqu' dire "trs faible".
> De plus, ce n'est pas les facteurs qui expliquent la temprature, mais les facteurs qui expliquent les variations climatiques de la temprature.
> 
> Par ailleurs, la concentration en CO2 dans l'atmosphre influence l'hygromtrie. Peut-tre aurais-tu d poursuivre tes tudes aprs le CM2.


Un 3e cycle en histophysiologie cologique. a te convient ?. C'est que je m'en suis tap des grosses thses sur les climats au ras des pquerettes (c'est le cas le dire). Je dois dire que je schais sur la partie dveloppement mathmatique car je suis un cancre las dans ce domaine et j'ai donn ma langue au chat de Schrdinger dans mon cursus de chimie physique

Bonnes lectures :

Science du Climat :
Est-elle, de nos jours, apte  rpondre aux questions ?
Richard S. Lindzen 
Programme Atmosphre, Ocans et Climat Massachusetts Institute of Technology 
Version en franais. Traduction : Ben, Jean Martin, Jean-Michel Reboul.

La lutte contre le Rchauffement Climatique :
une croisade absurde, coteuse et inutile
Livre Blanc
rdig par la
Socit de Calcul Mathmatique SA

Rmy Prudhomme :
L'idologie du rchauffement : science molle et doctrine dure

J'ajoute aussi que si le volcan de Bali fait une grosse colre et perce la tropopause c'est fini pour un bout de temps le "rchauffement de la plante" faudra mettre une petite laine, mme l't. Prcdent historique racont par
Gilles d'Arcy Wood
L'anne sans t

----------


## Neckara

> Un 3e cycle en histophysiologie cologique. a te convient ?


On ne peut pas dire que a t'ai russi

Quand je parles de poursuivre les tudes, je ne veux pas dire poser son cul au fond d'une classe et attendre que son diplme tombe du ciel sans avoir rien appris.




> Bonnes lectures :
> 
> Science du Climat :
> Est-elle, de nos jours, apte  rpondre aux questions ?
> Richard S. Lindzen 
> Programme Atmosphre, Ocans et Climat Massachusetts Institute of Technology 
> Version en franais. Traduction : Ben, Jean Martin, Jean-Michel Reboul.
> 
> La lutte contre le Rchauffement Climatique :
> ...


Ce n'est pas parce que c'est crit dans un livre que c'est vrai. Tu peux aussi me donner les rfrences de la Bible, ce n'est pas pour autant que j'irais la lire, et ce n'est pas pour autant que ce qui y sera crit sera vrai. Je ne vais pas perdre mon temps (et mon argent)  lire des btises, d'autant plus si ce sont les mmes btises que tu nous sors actuellement

Quand bien mme je les lirais, il me faudra ensuite en faire la critique ? 4 livres, aller on va dire 4 ans pour voir large ?
Tu me trouves franchement assez con pour tomber dans un mille-feuille argumentatif aussi grossier ?

Soit tu es capable de retirer de ces livres des arguments intelligents et de nous les ressortir, soit ce n'est mme pas la peine qu'on s'intresse  ces livres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu noteras que je ne parle pas de mdias, mais de publications scientifiques.


Pour mener une tude scientifique il faut beaucoup de budget.
Il est donc ncessaire de trouver un financement.

Mme si chaque scientifique (et historien) se doit d'tre rvisionniste (le but de ces mtiers c'est de douter de la version officielle pour s'approcher de l'exactitude), il existe des dogmes (comme : le CO2 produit par l'homme est la cause principale des modifications climatique), par consquent il est difficile de trouver de l'argent pour faire des tudes qui cherchent  prouver que le CO2 produit par l'homme n'est pas si grave et mme si une tudie est men et que les rsultats montrent qu'il y a pire que le CO2 produit par l'homme, l'tude sera peut tre modifi avant publication, voir non publi.

Les tudes scientifique a peut tre n'importe quoi, comme des tudes sur l'alimentation financ par l'industrie du sucre, ou des tudes sur les dangers du tabac financ par l'industrie du tabac, ou des tudes sur les dangers de la vaccination financ par l'industrie pharmaceutique.
L regardez :
Le glyphosate sans lien avec le cancer ? Ce qu'il faut savoir sur la nouvelle tude qui relance le dbat
Quand Monsanto qualifiait de  science pourrie  la dernire tude ddouanant le glyphosate

La majorit des pays de l'UE sont d'accord pour dire qu'utiliser du round up n'est pas cancrigne...

Pour le CO2 il y a dbat :
Controverse sur le rchauffement climatique



Tout a pour dire que parfois les tudes scientifiques et les mdias sont un peu pareil : ce sont des outils de propagande dirig par les lobbys.

----------


## Neckara

> il existe des dogmes (comme : le CO2 produit par l'homme est la cause principale des modifications climatique)


Ceci est faux et dnote une incomprhension du fonctionnement de la science.

La Science ne fonctionne ni par dogme, ni par idologie.




> par consquent il est difficile de trouver de l'argent pour faire des tudes qui cherchent  prouver que le CO2 produit par l'homme n'est pas si grave


Faux : Libert acadmique.




> et mme si une tudie est men et que les rsultats montrent qu'il y a pire que le CO2 produit par l'homme, l'tude sera peut tre modifi avant publication, voir non publi.


Cela doit tre un coup des hommes lzards qui s'introduisent dans les labos de recherches pour modifier les rsultats.




> L regardez :
> Le glyphosate sans lien avec le cancer ? Ce qu'il faut savoir sur la nouvelle tude qui relance le dbat
> Quand Monsanto qualifiait de  science pourrie  la dernire tude ddouanant le glyphosate


Et tu nous sors des articles journalistiques.  ::roll:: 



> Tout a pour dire que parfois les tudes scientifiques et les mdias  sont un peu pareil : ce sont des outils de propagande dirig par les  lobbys.





> Controverse sur le rchauffement climatique


Il faut lire plus loin que le titre...

----------


## byrautor

> On ne peut pas dire que a t'ai russi
> 
> Quand je parles de poursuivre les tudes, je ne veux pas dire poser son cul au fond d'une classe et attendre que son diplme tombe du ciel sans avoir rien appris.
> 
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que c'est crit dans un livre que c'est vrai. Tu peux aussi me donner les rfrences de la Bible, ce n'est pas pour autant que j'irais la lire, et ce n'est pas pour autant que ce qui y sera crit sera vrai. Je ne vais pas perdre mon temps (et mon argent)  lire des btises, d'autant plus si ce sont les mmes btises que tu nous sors actuellement
> 
> Quand bien mme je les lirais, il me faudra ensuite en faire la critique ? 4 livres, aller on va dire 4 ans pour voir large ?
> Tu me trouves franchement assez con pour tomber dans un mille-feuille argumentatif aussi grossier ?
> ...


Non Neckara je n'apprcie pas (et c'est une formule) ton "Tu me trouves franchement assez con "

Les grossirets sont  proscrire, elles traduisent un emportement non matris.

Rpondez simplement que vous tes en dsaccord profond et que la Science n'est pas une dmocratie, un seul (livre, individu, argument, ...) peut avoir "raison" contre une multitude.
Rappelons nous que : Tout se passe comme si ............
a nous suffira.

----------


## cdusart

> L'effet de serre du CO2 est une fumisterie matraque par les merdias. Il est trs faible en comparaison avec la vapeur d'eau. Sans avoir recours  un hygromtre et toujours du niveau d'un lve de CM2 un ciel bleu qui rti bien est la certitude que la nuit sera frache (j'ai assez pass dans des dserts comme le Sahara et l'Atacama pour le savoir). Par contre un air charg d'humidit va fournir une nuit chaude. C'est le cas du Sahel. Les nuits dans le Sngal oriental, par exemple, malgr la scheresse relative du paysage sont bien plus chaudes que dans le Sahara.
> 
> Avec un peu de connaissance en gographie physique et en climatologie basique il est facile de dmontrer que les merdias nous intoxiquent avec des mensonges qui, selon la formule,  en tre rpts n'acquirent pas une once de vrit.
> 
> Et puis il suffit de chercher un peu les documents des vrais climatologues au lieu de se prcipiter sur les neries mdiatiques.


Tout comme certain, je fais rarement confiance aux mdia pour me donner autre chose que de l'actualit gnrique. Si je cherche des informations scientifiques, je consulte des revues/ouvrages scientifiques. par exprience, les thses sont des bonnes entre en la matire (ou source de rfrence) mais il faut souvent les remettre en cause.

Le soucis avec ce dbat, c'est le caractre intrinsque de la climatologie. La climatologie est associ  la thorie des systmes complexes, elle n'est rgie par aucune loi claire mais par une multitude de facteurs. Certains climatologues passent leur vie entire  chercher  tablir des lignes de comportement qui de fait ne seront jamais exact. Et en face on en a des gens qui vont lire trois paragraphe d'un document quelconque et vont se permettre de t'expliquer toute les vrit du monde parce que le chiffre derrire la virgule du modle ne correspond pas  la ralit.

Sage est celui qui connait ces limites.

----------


## byrautor

CONTROVERSE, subst. fm.


CONTROVERSER, verbe trans.


Discussion argumente, contestation sur une opinion, un problme, un phnomne ou un fait; p. mton. ensemble des lments divergents ou contradictoires du dbat. Longue controverse, matire /de controverse. Chacun sait la fameuse controverse qui opposa, il va y avoir un sicle, partisans et adversaires de la  gnration spontane  (Teilhard de Ch., Phnom. hum.,1955, p. 101).
1. − M. le procureur du roi, je n'imagine pas qu'un plaidoyer soit une controverse, et vous m'interrompez au moment o j'allois au-devant de l'objection. Balzac, Annette et le criminel,t. 4, 1824, p. 55

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il faut lire plus loin que le titre...


J'ai cout des thses de scientifique qui pensent diffremment et beaucoup de leur arguments m'ont paru plus crdible que les arguments des anti CO2.




> La Science ne fonctionne ni par dogme, ni par idologie.


C'est mignon comme c'est naf.
Va dire a aux gyptologues qui ne pensent comme la version officielle !
a arrive que des archologues soient du par la rception de leur dcouverte (quand ce qu'ils ont trouv ne va pas dans le sens de la version en place).

C'est vrai qu'en principe la science devrait tre rvisionniste  fond, et que chaque lment de preuve devrait changer la version officielle, mais en pratique c'est moins souple...
Un spcialiste dans un domaine, reconnu par ses paires depuis des dcennies, n'apprciera pas qu'un petit jeune arrive avec des preuves pour montrer qu'en fait le spcialiste ne racontait que des conneries.

Aujourd'hui t'auras plus de facilit  trouver du financement pour mener une tude qui cherche  dmontrer que le CO2 c'est le mal absolu, que pour une tude qui cherche les autres causes du changement climatique.




> Et tu nous sors des articles journalistiques.


C'tait juste pour illustrer que des tudes scientifiques bancales ce n'est pas ce qui manque.
Et que les pays de l'UE votent n'importe comment... (parce qu'ils sont influenc par les lobbys)

----------


## cdusart

> Non Neckara je n'apprcie pas (et c'est une formule) ton "Tu me trouves franchement assez con "
> 
> Les grossirets sont  proscrire, elles traduisent un emportement non matris.
> 
> Rpondez simplement que vous tes en dsaccord profond et que la Science n'est pas une dmocratie, un seul (livre, individu, argument, ...) peut avoir "raison" contre une multitude.
> Rappelons nous que : Tout se passe comme si ............
> a nous suffira.


Je suis d'accord avec ce que dit, Neckara, quand plus de 97% des scientifiques d'un domaine sont d'accord sur un point, tu as intrt  avoir de solides argument  avancer, ce qui n'est pas la cas en ce moment, l'histoire du soleil est bancal selon les observation de par exemple la Nasa et aucune autre explication ne tient la route

----------


## Neckara

> [...] et beaucoup de leur arguments m'ont paru plus crdible que les arguments des anti CO2.


Et quelle comptences as-tu pour valuer la crdibilit de ces arguments, en ne connaissant rien du domaine, et de l'tat de l'art ?




> Va dire a aux gyptologues qui ne pensent comme la version officielle !


 ::roll::  Comme les pyramides construites pas les btisseurs atlantes extra-terrestres et qui sont une horloge pour nous informer de l'inversion des ples magntiques conduisant  la fin du monde ? *sic*




> Aujourd'hui t'auras plus de facilit  trouver du financement pour mener une tude qui cherche  dmontrer que le CO2 c'est le mal absolu, que pour une tude qui cherche les autres causes du changement climatique.


Connais-tu au moins les modalits du financement de la recherche en France ?




> C'tait juste pour illustrer que des tudes scientifiques bancales ce n'est pas ce qui manque.


... avec des articles de presses...  ::aie::

----------


## nchal

troll \tʁɔl\ (masculin) : (Internet) (Pjoratif) Internaute postant sur des forums et autres espaces de discussion des messages provocateurs ayant gnralement trait  des sujets prompts  susciter des dbats houleux.
mauvaise foi (fminin) : (Au singulier) Hypocrisie dans les paroles, dans les propos.

Grce  ces deux dfinitions, @Nekara, tu peux arrter de rpondre  Ryu, tu gagneras du temps...

----------


## Grogro

> Grce  ces deux dfinitions, @Nekara, tu peux arrter de rpondre  Ryu, tu gagneras du temps...


+ 10^6

Neckara souviens-toi du (long) pisode Deuche et de l'inutilit des flamewars  base de quotes ligne par ligne.

----------


## byrautor

> troll \tʁɔl\ (masculin) : (Internet) (Pjoratif) Internaute postant sur des forums et autres espaces de discussion des messages provocateurs ayant gnralement trait  des sujets prompts  susciter des dbats houleux.
> mauvaise foi (fminin) : (Au singulier) Hypocrisie dans les paroles, dans les propos.
> 
> Grce  ces deux dfinitions, @Nekara, tu peux arrter de rpondre  Ryu, tu gagneras du temps...


D'autant qu'on a lu RYU avec ses arguments. C'est le principal d'une controverse.
 ::zoubi::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Le soucis avec ce dbat, c'est le caractre intrinsque de la climatologie. La climatologie est associ  la thorie des systmes complexes, elle n'est rgie par aucune loi claire mais par une multitude de facteurs. Certains climatologues passent leur vie entire  chercher  tablir des lignes de comportement qui de fait ne seront jamais exact. Et en face on en a des gens qui vont lire trois paragraphe d'un document quelconque et vont se permettre de t'expliquer toute les vrit du monde parce que le chiffre derrire la virgule du modle ne correspond pas  la ralit.


Exact ! Et c'est en ce sens que les affirmations premptoires du GIEC (plus peupl de politiques que de scientifiques) n'ont pas t acceptes par les vritables climatologues (c'est comme les "cologistes" il y a les vrais, les scientifiques, dont j'ai fait partie, et ceux pour qui ce n'est qu'une tiquette politique). Dj a manquait quantitativement de mesures. Car il n'y avait pas lerche de crdits pour installer des stations automatiques de relevs que ce soit sur terre ou sur mer. Et puis se pose le problme du recul historique. Les rsultats ont donc t falsifis, mais plus c'est gros, plus a passe. Les "vrais" climatologues, au vu des "vraies" donnes mettaient ce rchauffement  une portion minime digne de l'imprcision du trait de crayon.

Non pas que le climat n'a jamais chang et ne changera jamais. C'est mme tout le contraire et on a connu pire. Depuis le Wrm o la calotte polaire descendait jusqu'au milieu de la France, jusqu' "l'optimum du Moyen ge" o on faisait pousser de la vigne dans le sud de la Sude. L'Arctique a t plusieurs fois un ocan sans glace et les nounours bancs s'en trouvaient fort bien.

Mais comme le font ces prtendus experts en "oubliant" que c'est le Soleil le vrai Matre du climat c'est montrer o ils veulent en venir, politiquement parlant. Mme technique du prtexte, comme avec les attentats, pour fliquer tout le monde. Les calottes polaires de Mars ont aussi fondues depuis que les photos de cette plante existe et ce n'est nullement la faute des martiens avec leurs 4x4.

Et puis il y a des phnomnes trs mal connus car mal tudis : les courants marins o il est chimrique de croire que de l'eau circulant dans de l'eau serait aussi immuable qu'un fleuve dans ses berges (dj que ce n'est pas le cas). Quant aux vents n'en parlons pas. Par exprience personnelle j'ai fait deux transats o, au sortir des Canaries pour aller au Cap Vert (archipel) j'avais du vent dans le nez au lieu des alizs prvus. Or les pilots charts pour ce mois (ce sont des moyennes de vents sur un secteur donn tablies sur 30 ans) n'avaient jamais vu de vent du SW. Pour la deuxime transat j'ai failli ne plus tre l  raconter mes salades : mme topo en sortant des Canaries mais au SW du Cap-Vert, donc dans la pleine zone des alizs nous avons t encalmins trois semaines sous un soleil de plomb. On a failli rellement crever de soif. Certes une fois atteint, enfin, la ZIC ou pot-au-noir, un orage bienfaisant nous a permis de rcuprer 250 litres d'eau sur la grand voile.

Pour vous dire qu'il faut tre modeste pour balancer des conclusions htives bases sur peu de faits. Dont le fameux CO2 plus destin  lever des taxes qu' avoir un rel impact sur le climat.

Au sujet de Neckara que je considre comme le pitre de ce forum, je lui rappelle qu'une thse de troisime cycle  l'cole Pratique des Hautes tudes ne consiste pas  roupiller au fond d'une classe prs d'un radiateur comme il l'a srement fait pendant les cours de gographie physique, mais  effectuer un travail scientifique qui sera valid par un jury de thse.

PS : Rappelons que pour avoir des crdits pour mener une recherche scientifique, il faut tre dans la mode du moment et surtout dans l'idologie officielle. Le malheureux climatologue qui demanderait un crdit sur le sujet "Survaluation du CO2 dans l'estimation du rchauffement climatique possible" serait certain de ne pas avoir un kopeck. La Science, quoi qu'on en dise, n'est pas neutre. Watson raconte qu'on lui a coup les crdits quand, subodorant la structure de la double hlice, il a demand des crdits pour tudier la diffraction par rayons X. Technique qu'on utilise en cristallographie pour rvler la structure d'un cristal. Le motif invoqu pour ce refus tait qu'il se dispersait trop dans des domaines qui n'taient pas le sien. Heureusement qu'il a pass outre.

----------


## cdusart

@Chauve-souris
tu contourne habilement la question pour l'amener sur des territoires menant nulle part. (De mon point de vue, une exprience de vie partag sur un forum a le mme poids argumentaire que de citer un roman de fiction)

Je n'ai jamais vu un scientifique ni le fait que le climat a t changeant au cour de l'histoire de la Terre ou mme  l'chelle de l'humain. L'un des soucis amen sur la table c'est que sur les 400.000 dernires annes jamais la Terre n'aurait connu un taux de co2 dans l'air aussi lev et cela est  mettre en parallle d'une augmentation mesurable de la temprature du globe sur les dernires dcennie.

Ces changements climatiques ne mettent en rien en pril la Terre qui nous survivra sans aucun soucis. Le soucis c'est les impact faune/flore + incident climatique qui risque de se produire. Par exemple la disparition des abeille qui est partiellement imputable aux changements climatiques (+ bien sur autre raison type changement de mthode agricole) pose d'norme question.

Moi j'attends toujours quelqu'un qui pourra me donner une vrai piste de recherche par un propos autre que "Le co2 est un mythe mdiatique".
Pour le soleil, j'ai vu les courbes d'activit solaire et je dois dire que a me parait pas crdible. De plus je dois dire que je donne un peu plus de poids au propos de la Nasa que d'un random forum.

----------


## Neckara

> Mais comme le font ces prtendus experts en "oubliant" que c'est le Soleil le vrai Matre du climat


Faux.




> Les calottes polaires de Mars ont aussi fondues depuis que les photos de cette plante existe et ce n'est nullement la faute des martiens avec leurs 4x4.


Tu prtends avoir fait parti des "vrais" scientifique et tu nous sors un tel sophisme ?

Depuis quand ce type de raisonnement est valide : (A => B) => ! (C ^ (C => B) ) ??
Avec :
A : Cause de la fonte des glaces sur mars ;B : Fonte des glaces ;C : Rchauffement climatique. 




> Et puis il y a des phnomnes trs mal connus car mal tudis : les courants marins o il est chimrique de croire que de l'eau circulant dans de l'eau serait aussi immuable qu'un fleuve dans ses berges (dj que ce n'est pas le cas). Quant aux vents n'en parlons pas.


Encore une fois, ce n'est pas une augmentation de la chaleur, mais un mouvement de chaleur !




> Pour vous dire qu'il faut tre modeste pour balancer des conclusions htives bases sur peu de faits.


Tu nous en dira tant.




> Dont le fameux CO2 plus destin  lever des taxes qu' avoir un rel impact sur le climat.


Existence d'un phnomne != Lutte contre le phnomne




> Au sujet de Neckara que je considre comme le pitre de ce forum, je lui rappelle qu'une thse de troisime cycle  l'cole Pratique des Hautes tudes ne consiste pas  roupiller au fond d'une classe prs d'un radiateur [...] mais  effectuer un travail scientifique qui sera valid par un jury de thse.


Au vu des btises que tu arrives  nous sortir, j'ai comme un doute.




> comme il l'a srement fait pendant les cours de gographie physique


Tu nous en dira tant.




> PS : Rappelons que pour avoir des crdits pour mener une recherche scientifique, il faut tre dans la mode du moment et surtout dans l'idologie officielle.


Faux, tu ne sais rien des modalits de financement de la recherche.




> La Science, quoi qu'on en dise, n'est pas neutre.


D'autant plus qu'elle ose ne pas aller dans le sens de tes croyances, la vilaine.

----------


## Chauve souris

> @Chauve-souris
> Ces changements climatiques ne mettent en rien en pril la Terre qui nous survivra sans aucun soucis. Le soucis c'est les impact faune/flore + incident climatique qui risque de se produire. Par exemple la disparition des abeille qui est partiellement imputable aux changements climatiques (+ bien sur autre raison type changement de mthode agricole) pose d'norme question.


Sur ce point et ayant t longtemps entomologiste je sais que les espces d'insectes sont des "vieilles" espces  qui existent depuis des millions d'annes et qui en ont vu passer des changements climatiques et des variations de taux de CO2. Je doute que ce dernier soit pour grand chose dans ce qu'on a appel la Sixime Grande Extinction d'Espces. En effet le CO2 dope le dveloppement vgtal, mais avec un effet pervers : les plantes surdveloppes ont moins de protines et a ne fait pas l'affaire des insectes phytophages qui doivent alors en consommer davantage. Les autres insectes (carnassiers, dtriticoles), par contre, s'en foutent. Mais ce sont les insecticides et autres produits chimiques qui sont le plus grave danger et qui ont extermin des petits insectes floricoles en masse.

Et on ne peut rsumer l'entomologie  la seule abeille Apis mellifica. Rien qu'en France et dans des temps que j'ai connus dans ma jeunesse on recensait 12.500 espces de coloptres.

Mais comme je l'ai dit il est plus politiquement correct d'accuser le baudet de la fable,  savoir le gaz carbonique, si pratique pour lever des taxes, que de remettre en cause la surproduction chimique (pas seulement les insecticides) qui a des effets neurologiques certains et des perturbations endocriniennes de plus en plus proccupantes (dans des zones pollues de la Chine, la pubert prcoce des filles est devenu un problme de sant publique). Tous ces phnomnes indsirables tant bass sur le quantitatif de la surpopulation humaine. Intouchable elle aussi.

Alors contentons-nous de taxer un peu plus les automobilistes, de faire des grands messes climatiques et d'enseigner aux bobos les "petits gestes verts".

PS : je n'ai pas peur de la polmique mais le trollisme de Neckara ne mrite qu'une rponse le silence.

----------


## nchal

> Sur ce point et ayant t longtemps entomologiste je sais que les espces d'insectes sont des "vieilles" espces  qui existent depuis des millions d'annes et qui en ont vu passer des changements climatiques et des variations de taux de CO2. Je doute que ce dernier soit pour grand chose dans ce qu'on a appel la Sixime Grande Extinction d'Espces. En effet le CO2 dope le dveloppement vgtal, mais avec un effet pervers : les plantes surdveloppes ont moins de protines et a ne fait pas l'affaire des insectes phytophages. Les autres insectes (carnassiers, dtriticoles), par contre, s'en foutent. Mais ce sont les insecticides et autres produits chimiques qui sont le plus grave danger et qui ont extermin des petits insectes floricoles en masse.
> 
> Mais comme je l'ai dit il est plus politiquement correct d'accuser le baudet de la fable,  savoir le gaz carbonique, si pratique pour lever des taxes, que de remettre en cause la surproduction chimique (pas seulement les insecticides) qui a des effets neurologiques certains et des perturbations endocriniennes de plus en plus proccupantes (dans des zones pollues de la Chine, la pubert prcoce des filles est devenu un problme de sant publique). Tous ces phnomnes indsirables tant bass sur le quantitatif de la surpopulation humaine. Intouchable elle aussi.
> 
> Alors contentons-nous de taxer un peu plus les automobilistes, de faire des grands messes climatiques et d'enseigner aux bobos les "petits gestes verts".
> 
> PS : je n'ai pas peur de la polmique mais le trollisme de Neckara ne mrite qu'une rponse le silence.


Mais personne n'accuse le CO2 pour le "gnocide" des abeilles... Enfin, je n'ai jamais vu de telles accusations. Les insecticides oui, les scientifiques sont d'ailleurs assez d'accord pour mettre en cause les nonicotinodes il me semble.

----------


## goomazio

> troll \tʁɔl\ (masculin) : (Internet) (Pjoratif) Internaute postant sur des forums et autres espaces de discussion des messages provocateurs ayant gnralement trait  des sujets prompts  susciter des dbats houleux.
> mauvaise foi (fminin) : (Au singulier) Hypocrisie dans les paroles, dans les propos.
> 
> Grce  ces deux dfinitions, @Nekara, tu peux arrter de rpondre  Ryu, tu gagneras du temps...


C'est n'importe quoi ce genre de message. Dans ce dbat "houleux", Ryu est provocant pour vous, mais vous pensez que votre avis, qu'on peut considr en grossissant les traits comme oppos, n'est pas provocant pour lui ?

Ce qui vous embte c'est que ce qu'il dit ne tient pas debout, en tout cas pas dans votre tte. Mais, ce que vous pensez tient debout dans toutes les ttes, du moins celles qui sont bien faites, c'est a ? Si vous pensez que tout ce que vous dites est prouv et document c'est que vous avez un bien gros coup.

Si vous faites plus confiance  votre discernement  vous pour dcider ce que vous croyez ou pas, n'obligez pas les autres  en faire de mme. Et, quand bien mme vous aviez raison comme celui qui dit que l'Homme a deux oreilles, il n'est pas ncessaire de faire une pirouette agressive (traiter les autres de "troll").

----------


## Neckara

On ne va tout de mme pas tomber dans du relativisme de bas tage...

La diffrence consiste dans la mthode, sachant aussi qu'on "contre-argumente" plus qu'on argumente.

----------


## byrautor

Tu peux cesser de rpondre !
merci pour tes arguments mesurs.
ce qu'il y a de regrettable dans TOUS ces forums ou blogs c'est qu'ils finissent par des engueulades !
j'en ai frquents quelques uns, sur des sujets bien diffrents, et il y a toujours quelqu'un ou quelque chose qui en dtruit l'existence.
Pourquoi l'expression crite porte t-elle  l'affrontement ? je ne sais pas.
Mais c'est ainsi !
Un peu comme l'autodestruction de tout corps organis, enfin .............
 :;):  ::weird::  ::calim2::  ::mouarf::  ::mrgreen::  ::roll::  ::lol::  ::?:  ::(:  ::D:

----------


## Chauve souris

> Tu peux cesser de rpondre !
> merci pour tes arguments mesurs.
> ce qu'il y a de regrettable dans TOUS ces forums ou blogs c'est qu'ils finissent par des engueulades !
> j'en ai frquents quelques uns, sur des sujets bien diffrents, et il y a toujours quelqu'un ou quelque chose qui en dtruit l'existence.
> Pourquoi l'expression crite porte t-elle  l'affrontement ? je ne sais pas.
> Mais c'est ainsi !
> Un peu comme l'autodestruction de tout corps organis, enfin .............


J'observe ce phnomne sur tous les sujets et sur tous les forums. Il est relativement rcent dirais-je du haut de mes soixante dix ans. En des temps que j'ai connu quand j'tais vingtenaire nous avions des discussions ardues au niveau politique et conomique qui ne dgnraient pas de faon trollesque comme c'est systmatiquement le cas maintenant. Pourtant pour faire coexister sur le ring rhtorique et dialectique un anar (moi) un trotskiste et un mao, c'tait parfois dur...

Sur des sujets infiniment moins polmiques je me suis fait traiter comme moins que rien quand je soulevais un problme. Par exemple un gestionnaire de mods pour le jeu que, je pense, tous ceux qui sont sur PC et qui aiment se distraire connaissent,  savoir Skirim faisait des bugs spcifique  lui et qu'on ne trouvait pas dans la version mode sans cet utilitaire. J'ai test et retest pas mal de fois et j'ai expos tout a (je peux dire que j'avais fait une exprimentation scientifique) dans des forums de jeu en mettant en cause la gestion de la mmoire de cet utilitaire. Aucune prise en compte de mes arguments, je me suis juste fait rabrouer et mme insulter.

Encore un exemple sur un sujet compltement diffrent : Vadrouiller en solo en Amrique du Sud, c'est bien joli mais il y a de grandes distances  parcourir pas toujours intressantes (route 40 dans la pampa argentine par exemple). J'avais donc souhait un compagnon de voyage auquel je ne demandais qu'une seule chose : du temps libre, trois mois minimum. Je prendrais tout en charge si ledit compagnon tait fauch car, de toute faon, le poste le plus cher le gasoil ne va pas s'envoler comme un vulgaire bitcoin parce qu'il y aura un passager de plus et les chambres d'htel sont toujours pour deux personnes. Bien sr on aura dfrich nos personnalits avant sur ce qui nous intresse (pour moi ce sont les paysages, la nature et les gens du cru). Je situais cet ge de disponibilit entre 18 et 25 ans. En gros quand on a quitt sa famille et qu'on n'en a pas fait une nouvelle. Pas moins non plus car il fallait qu'il ait un permis de conduire pour se relayer. L aussi je me suis fait insulter. J'ai dcouvert le nouveau tabou de la sparation des tranches d'ge. Sr qu'on n'est plus dans l'poque Jules Vernes. Une srie de harpies se sont dchanes. Que ne pouvais-je rester dans mon club du troisime ge ! L'une d'elle a mme dit que ma demande tait "rpugnante". J'ai vite dcroch de ce genre de forum.

Je soumet  votre rflexion cette problmatique nouvelle : comment peut voluer une jeunesse si tout contact avec des plus gs ("supposs savoir", aurait dit Jacques Lacan) est devenu un tabou  base donc d'interdits et de rpulsions) ?

Bon finalement ma grande vadrouille en Patagonie/Terre de feu je l'ai faite tout seul (deux mois et demi) et finalement a s'est bien pass, pas un coup de blues pour dclamer, tel Lo Ferr "Et pourtant, la solitude....". J'avais des cls USB de musiques diverse, une liseuse avec  peu prs 3.000 titres, une bonne loupiote  leds qui ne consomme presque rien. Et puis je suis d'un naturel qui s'adapte assez bien aux situations nouvelles sans que ce soit de la rsignation pour autant. Sr que la mentalit franaise je ne pouvais plus la saquer, j'avais donc dclench le sige jectable il y a 9 ans.

Que mes salades plaisent ou non sur ce forum m'importe peu. Si certains ne peuvent pas sortir du prt  penser, qu'ils y restent. Je persiste  dire que le "rchauffement climatique" est un faux dbat, ne fut-ce que, mme si on lui accorde son existence pleine et entire, on n'y peut rien puisque dans 90  99 % car le dit rchauffement ne provient pas de l'humanit. Il y a des dgts bien plus srieux dont il faudrait s'occuper et pas tant sur les effets que sur les causes, qui se rsument finalement  une seule : l'accroissement exponentiel de la population humaine. Elle est l la "thorie unitaire" de l'cologie !

Bon radoter n'est pas trop mon truc malgr mon ge, je mettrais donc un point final sur ce sujet sur ce forum.

----------


## Neckara

> Je soumet  votre rflexion cette problmatique nouvelle : comment peut voluer une jeunesse si tout contact avec des plus gs ("supposs savoir", aurait dit Jacques Lacan) est devenu un tabou  base donc d'interdits et de rpulsions) ?


C'est peut-tre cela le problme, vous restez avec des connaissances du sicle dernier et niez l'tat de l'art et les nouvelles connaissances acquises depuis.

Vous nous balancez btises sur btises, sans aucune volont de mthode. Cela fatigue  la longue.
Tu critiques des modles sans mme les connatre, sur la simple base de tes a priori, sans mme savoir si ces modles prennent en compte les phnomnes que tu dcris, ou s'ils ont t exprimentalement valids, avec quelle marge d'erreur, etc.


Sans compter la confusion entre existence d'un phnomne et la lutte contre ce dernier, des hommes de pailles (qui a parl de la disparition des abeilles ?), et de deux-trois btises qu'on a vu passer sur ce forum. Je rappellerais aussi qu'on tait l plus dans la contre-argumentation que dans l'argumentation.


Je remarquerais que tu cites Jacques Lacan, un des pres de la psychanalyse franaise, cela ne m'tonne mme pas. Aujourd'hui on sait que la psychanalyse n'a pas d'effet meilleur que le placebo C'est ce genre de croyances qui pourrissent notre socit, au mme titre que l'homopathie (idem placebo, juste du sucre avec de l'eau et une probabilit presque nulle d'avoir une molcule du mur de Berlin *sic*), les pyramidiots, la Terre plate, la Terre jeune, le crationnisme, 9/11 reOpen, fake moon, soigner le cancer et faire repousser un bras avec des jus de fruits, l'acupuncture (idem placebo) et autres mdecines "alternatives", l'horoscope (effet barnum) et autres voyances, certaines formes de pratiques religieuses, certains mouvements de "justice" sociale (le retour de la sgrgation pour lutter contre le racisme *yay*), les sourciers, etc.

Qu'on soit jeune ou vieux, c'est vraiment dsolant de se sentir entour de vieux, ou de jeunes, prts  croire n'importe quoi. Et comme les tenants sont souvent plus motivs, on vous laisse souvent le champ libre pour propager vos croyances vous donnant ainsi une surreprsentation sur internet. Et ces conneries ne sont pas sans consquences, des personnes sont mortes parce qu'elles ne se sont pas soignes, d'autres personnes sont aussi mortes parce qu'elles s'opposait  l'obscurantisme de ces croyances, d'autres se sont fait manipuls par des sectes.

Pire pour certaines dcisions importantes impactant la France dans sa globalits, des politiques demandent conseils  des voyants !



J'en ai marre de ces conneries.

----------


## byrautor

> C'est peut-tre cela le problme, vous restez avec des connaissances du sicle dernier et niez l'tat de l'art et les nouvelles connaissances acquises depuis.
> 
> Vous nous balancez btises sur btises, sans aucune volont de mthode. Cela fatigue  la longue.
> Tu critiques des modles sans mme les connatre, sur la simple base de tes a priori, sans mme savoir si ces modles prennent en compte les phnomnes que tu dcris, ou s'ils ont t exprimentalement valids, avec quelle marge d'erreur, etc.
> 
> 
> Sans compter la confusion entre existence d'un phnomne et la lutte contre ce dernier, des hommes de pailles (qui a parl de la disparition des abeilles ?), et de deux-trois btises qu'on a vu passer sur ce forum. Je rappellerais aussi qu'on tait l plus dans la contre-argumentation que dans l'argumentation.
> 
> 
> ...


Jeune tudiant ! je suppose, Chauve Souris ne rpondez pas, c'est inutile.
Attendez, dans 40 ans l'tudiant aura vieilli, ses arguments aussi.
Byrautor 85 ans ! plein de vieux diplmes (techniques), c'est vrai quoi, Neckara peut nous jeter, c'est bien nous qui l'avons install.
Dans le temps on parlait de la reconnaissance du ventre, aujourd'hui c'est obsolte.

Bon courage Chauve Souris,  Sauve (la) Souris, quitte ce bidule, comme moi.
GB  ::): 
Causes : "qui se rsument finalement  une seule : l'accroissement exponentiel de la population humaine. Elle est l la "thorie unitaire" de l'cologie !"
Hlas oui .

----------


## Neckara

> Jeune tudiant !


Plus vraiment "jeune", et en thse.

Ensuite, si votre seul argument rside dans votre ge...
D'autant plus vu votre niveau en culture scientifique.

----------


## LSMetag

L'ge n'est pas toujours synonyme de sagesse. Tout comme la jeunesse n'est pas forcment synonyme de crativit.

Les visions ne sont pas forcment les mmes. Je pense qu' 70 ans, on n'a pas le mme vcu ni la mme culture qu' 20 ans. Donc ce n'est pas parce qu'on est plus g qu'on peut se vanter forcment d'tre plus expriment, puisqu'au final les temps changent et l'exprience n'est plus la mme. Ex : des personnes ges en sont toujours  l'ancien Franc.

Jeune ou vieux, c'est pareil. On est tous gaux dans le dbat. Il y en a qui ont plus raison ou tort  un instant t. Ou alors qu'aucun n'a compltement raison.

----------


## Victor Vincent

*De nouveaux chiffres publis par Twitter rvlent que plus de 600 000 comptes ont t exposs  linfluence russe*
*pendant la prsidentielle amricaine*

Twitter a publi de nouvelles statistiques relatives  son enqute sur linfluence de la propagande de la Russie sur l'lection prsidentielle amricaine de 2016. Ces nouveaux chiffres mettent en vidence notamment que 677 775 personnes ont t exposes sur les rseaux sociaux  linfluence de plus de 50 000 comptes automatiss. Beaucoup des nouveaux comptes dcouverts ont t attribus  une organisation appele Internet Research Agency, ou IRA, qui a des liens connus avec le Kremlin. 

Une partie des donnes en question ont d'abord t prsentes au Comit snatorial du renseignement en novembre dernier, qui a tenu des audiences pour questionner Facebook, Google et Twitter sur le rle jou par leurs plates-formes et produits respectifs dans l'lection du prsident Donald Trump. Twitter dclare avoir dcouvert depuis lors dautres comptes et de nouvelles informations sur la vaste campagne russe pour influencer la prsidentielle Amricaine. 

 Conformment  notre engagement en ce qui concerne la transparence, nous avons envoy des notifications par e-mail  677 775 personnes aux tats-Unis qui ont suivi l'un de ces comptes ou retweet ou aim un tweet de ces comptes pendant la priode lectorale , crit la division des politiques publiques de Twitter. La socit explique que les contenus en question ne sont plus accessibles sur sa plate-forme tant donn que les comptes lis  la propagande ont t dsactivs. 

Twitter indique qu'il amliore ses mthodes de dtection automatises pour liminer les comptes suspects. En outre, la socit dclare quelle a renforc ses mesures de scurit en vue dempcher les applications tierces de contrler un grand nombre de robots. Twitter annonce galement avoir identifi plus de 6,4 millions de ces comptes au cours du mois de dcembre 2017 en utilisant uniquement ces nouvelles mthodes, une augmentation de 60 % par rapport aux deux derniers mois avant lutilisation de ces nouvelles rgles. La socit affirme galement que plus de 220 000 applications tierces responsables de millions de tweets suspects ont t supprimes de l'accs  son interface de programmation d'applications pour automatiser les tweets et autres comportements sur la plate-forme. 

Source : Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Twitter a supprim une centaine de comptes qui auraient tent de manipuler la prsidentielle amricaine de 2016, certains d'entre eux sont lis  des campagnes similaires sur Facebook

----------


## Mat.M

> Les visions ne sont pas forcment les mmes. Je pense qu' 70 ans, on n'a pas le mme vcu ni la mme culture qu' 20 ans.


bien d'accord et regardez  plus de 70 ans on devient snile ( euh Alain Delon ?  ::aie:: )

----------


## RyzenOC

(600000 / 323 millions amricains)*100 = (600 000 / 323 000 000)*100  = 0.18% de la population

Finalement l'influence russe est trs marginal.

----------


## micka132

> (600000 / 323 millions amricains)*100 = (600 000 / 323 000 000)*100  = 0.18% de la population
> 
> Finalement l'influence russe est trs marginal.


Surtout que les abonns en question n'tait vraisemblablement pas des personnes lambda. C''est trs certainement des gens en recherche d'alternative...

----------


## Mat.M

> Dans son combat contre les fausses actualits, Facebook va bannir des sites rapportant de fausses actualits de ses rseaux publicitaires


encore faudrait-il discerner le vrai du faux...
d'une part de Ren Descartes  Bertrand Russell en passant par Hegel cela fait des sicles que l'humanit se colle  cette tche.

Ensuite supposons qu'une information / actualit soit considre comme vraie, elle peut trs bien tre biaise c'est--dire ayant une propension  prendre pour argent comptant certaine(s) vrit(s).

Ou alors c'est le problme de l'instantanit , on est dans la civilisation de l'instantanit , l'actualit n'a aucune profondeur...
Et toute actualit peut-tre considre comme "brute de dcoffrage" elle n'appelle  aucun commentaire

----------


## byrautor

> bien d'accord et regardez  plus de 70 ans on devient snile ( euh Alain Delon ? )


 85 ans je suis super snile !
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Fake news : Facebook veut laisser  ses utilisateurs le soin de dterminer quelles sont les sources de confiance,*
*une mesure qui inquite les diteurs  * 

Facebook a annonc vendredi qu'il prvoyait de donner la priorit aux actualits de bonne qualit sur sa plateforme en permettant  ses utilisateurs de classer les sources d'information qu'ils considrent comme les plus crdibles et dignes de confiance.

L'initiative, qui fait suite  une refonte que Facebook a annonce la semaine dernire pour mettre en avant les posts, vidos et photos partags par les amis et la famille, n'est pas cense faire augmenter le volume des actualits qui sont diffuses sur le rseau social. En fait, elle aura principalement des rpercussions sur les actualits consommes sur Facebook, favorisant potentiellement les noms les plus familiers dans les mdias qui sont considrs comme les plus crdibles, tout en tenant  lcart des noms moins connus et moins fiables.

 Il y a trop de sensationnalisme, de dsinformation et de polarisation dans le monde aujourd'hui , a expliqu Mark Zuckerberg, directeur gnral de Facebook, dans un article vendredi.  Nous avons dcid que le fait de permettre  la communaut de dterminer quelles sources sont gnralement fiables serait le plus objectif.  

Facebook compte donc bien mettre  profit son norme base de donnes utilisateur (plus de deux milliards)  contribution pour participer  cette dcision. 

Bien entendu, cette initiative na pas t accueillie avec joie par de nombreux diteurs ; il faut dire que bon nombre dentre eux comptaient sur Facebook pour pouvoir atteindre un certain public, si les donnes changent et que le public peut dsormais participer  dcider si leur voix tait crdible, cela peut avoir un impact sur leur trafic.

Pour les diteurs, le nouveau systme de classement de Facebook a soulev des proccupations immdiates, notamment si le fait que les opinions des utilisateurs sur la crdibilit dune source taient susceptibles dtre manipules.

 Il est absolument positif de commencer  essayer de sparer le bon grain de livraie en termes de rputation et d'utiliser les marques comme valeurs de confiance , a reconnu Jason Kint, directeur gnral de Digital Content Next, un groupe de commerce qui reprsente le divertissement et les organisations de presse.  Mais le diable se cache dans les dtails sur la faon dont ils vont l'excuter. 


_Jason Kint, PDG Digital Content Next_
Et de continuer en disant  Comment cela peut-il tre djou ? Pourquoi devons-nous faire confiance  un tel systme de classement ? Il y a beaucoup de questions  ce stade.  

Le nouveau systme pourrait galement favoriser les diteurs partisans. Les utilisateurs de Facebook, invits  classer les informations auxquelles ils font le plus confiance, pourraient choisir les sites qui parlent le plus clairement de leurs croyances personnelles, rduisant ainsi la prdominance des diteurs qui tentent de garder un ton objectif.

David Kaye, le rapporteur spcial des Nations Unies sur la libert d'expression, a dclar que Facebook se heurterait probablement  des questions plus difficiles en dployant le nouveau programme de classement mondial.

 Que se passera-t-il dans les situations o une communaut dtermine qu'une source dactualits est digne de confiance, mais cette source est censure ou illgale dans ce pays ? , a-t-il demand, notant que, dans de nombreuses rgions du monde, les gouvernements contrlent toutes les chanes officielles d'informations tandis que les sources indpendantes d'information sont interdites ou forces de publier de faon pseudo-anonyme.


*David Kaye, rapporteur spcial sur la promotion et la protection du droit  la libert d'opinion et d'expression*
Dans le pass, a-t-il ajout, Facebook s'est conform aux rgles locales lorsqu'il oprait  l'tranger :  Que va faire Mark Zuckerberg lorsque les besoins de la communaut, dans ce qu'elle juge tre des actualits fiables, sont diffrents de ce que le gouvernement a dtermin. Avec qui Facebook sera-t-il ? 

Dans son message vendredi, Zuckerberg a dclar que le nouveau changement  ne fera que dplacer l'quilibre des actualits que vous voyez vers des sources qui sont dtermines  faire confiance  la communaut.  

Facebook a dclar que les actualits seraient priorises selon le nouveau systme de classement  partir de lundi, avant de s'tendre globalement. Certains utilisateurs de Facebook ont dj t invits  classer la fiabilit des sites d'information qui apparaissent sur le rseau social. Dans un sondage, il a t demand  ce panel restreint s'il a reconnu un certain nombre de sites Web, puis  Dans quelle mesure faites-vous confiance  chacun de ces domaines ?  Le panel a pu choisir parmi une gamme de rponses, notamment  entirement, beaucoup,  peine et pas du tout. 

 Dans le cadre de nos enqutes de qualit en cours, nous avons demand  un chantillon diversifi et reprsentatif d'utilisateurs de Facebook  travers les tats-Unis de mesurer leur connaissance des sources d'information et leur confiance , a dclar Todd Breasseale, un porte-parole de Facebook.  Nous renforons les liens des sources avec des scores de confiance levs et rtrogradons les liens des sources avec des scores de confiance faibles.  

Cette stratgie adopte par Facebook intervient alors que les critiques laccusaient de ne pas en faire assez pour radiquer les fausses actualits et la dsinformation sur sa plateforme. Critiques qui lui ont t portes fin 2016 aprs l'lection prsidentielle. Il lui tait reproch notamment davoir laiss circuler trop de fausses actualits sur Hillary Clinton, ce qui aurait affect les rsultats de l'lection. L'anne dernire, Facebook a galement reconnu que les agents russes avaient utilis le site pour diffuser des publicits et des posts afin de manipuler lopinion publique.

Source : communiqu de Mark Zuckerberg, NYT

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous les craintes des diteurs ou tes-vous d'accord avec le systme de crowdsourcing que Facebook veut mettre en place ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nous avons dcid que le fait de permettre  la communaut de dterminer quelles sources sont gnralement fiables serait le plus objectif.


Tu bluffes Martoni !

Le gars soutient le parti dmocrate :
A Lot of Billionaires Are Giving To Democrats. Here's A Data-Driven Look At Their Agenda.



> This election cycle, as in past elections, the tech elite are almost exclusively backing liberals: Tesla's Elon Musk donated to Hillary Clinton, *Facebook's Mark Zuckerberg gave handsomely to the San Francisco Democratic Party organization*, and Microsoft's Bill Gates gave to three Democratic congressmen. Though often seen as a libertarian stronghold, no household Silicon Valley names publicly donated to the small government torchbearers, Rand Paul or Ted Cruz.


Il en a mme embauch un :
Mark Zuckerberg has hired a Democratic pollster



> The pollster, Joel Benenson, is a former top adviser for Barack Obama and was chief strategist for Hillary Clinton's 2016 presidential campaign.


Facebook luttait contre Trump pendant la campagne prsidentielle.
Facebook c'est pas le genre  laisser le pouvoir aux utilisateurs.
Facebook c'est pour vous prendre des informations personnes et faire en sorte que les annonceurs soient content.

Si Trump se reprsente la prochaine fois, les articles pro Trump seront considr comme des fakes news.

----------


## laerne

Bien loin le printemps arabe o Facebook se ventait de d'aider la communication des faibles et opprims des mchants gouvernement oppresseurs.

On va remplacer des fake news par des fake news.  Je pensais pas que les discours de Trump quand il tait candidat aurait un tel impact, soutenu le plus fortement par ses opposants.




> Le gars soutient le parti dmocrate :
> A Lot of Billionaires Are Giving To Democrats. Here's A Data-Driven Look At Their Agenda.


Systme politique amricain de corruption lgale.  Tout les grand noms supporte les deux partis pour avoir des faveurs qui l'un o l'autre gagne.  Et ils osent appeler a une dmocratie.
Facebook donated $1 million, most of it in July, despite Mark Zuckerberg's negative remarks about Trump

----------


## Ryu2000

> Systme politique amricain de corruption lgale.  Tout les grand noms supporte les deux partis pour avoir des faveurs qui l'un o l'autre gagne.  Et ils osent appeler a une dmocratie.


L en loccurrence Trump a refus l'argent des donateurs pour sa campagne.
D'habitude le vainqueur de la prsidentielle US est le candidat soutenu par l'AIPAC parce que c'est le lobby qui donne le plus d'argent.
Pour tre lu, en principe il faut la campagne la plus chre et le soutient des mdias (mais Trump a prouv qu'on pouvait le faire sans l'un ni l'autre).
C'est pour a que le systme est en panique, la victoire de Trump c'est la dfaite du systme.
Les mdias, le show-biz et les politiciens taient contre Trump et il a quand mme gagn.

Le Systme cherche donc  retrouver du pouvoir d'influence, parce que a propagande perd de lefficacit.

Aujourd'hui Trump et l'AIPAC doivent tre les meilleurs amis du monde (quand t'es prsident US t'as pas le choix) :
Etats-Unis - Isral.  Jrusalem, la visite de Mike Pence divise un peu plus le Proche-Orient
Mike Pence au Proche-Orient : hros des Israliens, boud par les Palestiniens
Isral parmi les 4 pays qui prfrent Trump  Obama, selon un sondage
Lambassade amricaine de Jrusalem ouvrira avant 2020, assure Mike Pence en Isral

===
Bon par contre en France a marche un peu pareille.
Les campagnes prsidentielles cotent extremement chre et il faut bien trouver de l'argent quelque part.
Il parait qu'en 2007 Sarkozy et Royale on reu de l'argent de la part de Kadhafi (il attendait un service en retour en cas de victoire).
Au final Kadhafi s'est fait trahir.
Financement de la campagne de Sarkozy par Kadhafi: les rvlations d'un livre-enqute



> Au terme de 6 ans denqute sur le financement de la premire campagne de Nicolas Sarkozy par Mouammar Kadhafi, des journalistes de Mediapart ont publi ce 18 octobre le livre Avec les compliments du guide. Dans cet ouvrage, ils font la lumire sur les liens qui unissaient Nicolas Sarkozy et Mouammar Kadhafi.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Info a recouper avec celle 4 lignes plus bas : la France va former une arme de trolls pour que les "bonnes infos" soient suivis et liks et que les "mauvaises" soient limines.

----------


## laerne

> L en loccurrence Trump a refus l'argent des donateurs pour sa campagne.


Seulement pour la campagne de la primaire et pas par bont de cur ou par principe, mais plutt parce que personne ne croyait au dbut dans ce bouffon  ::mrgreen::  (le deuxime article que je lie viens peut-tre de buzzfeed, mais il est assez bien recherch)
J'ai encore du mal de croire qu'on joue encore la carte partisane en pointant l'aspect *vaguement meilleur en apparence* par rapport au opposants.  C'est nourrir le systme qui donne des politiciens pire d'anne en anne en les levant par contraste avec du encore pire.  J'ai vraiment besoin de citer tout ce qui va pas avec Trump et la corruption ?




> D'habitude le vainqueur de la prsidentielle US est le candidat soutenu par l'AIPAC parce que c'est le lobby qui donne le plus d'argent.


L'AIPAC donne plus l'argent a celui ou celle qui sent le plus va gagner mais s'inquite surtout que le prsident soit pro-zioniste.  Donner la contribution de l'AIPAC comme un indicateur de victoire, c'est du pifomtre enrhum.




> C'est pour a que le systme est en panique, la victoire de Trump c'est la dfaite du systme.
> Les mdias, le show-biz et les politiciens taient contre Trump et il a quand mme gagn.


C'est ngliger l'influence de breibart, de Fox News depuis la primaire et des politiciens rpublicains lors de la gnrale.  C'est ngliger aussi la stratgie des mdias pro-Clinton de bombarder du Trump pour tenter de faire peur aux voteurs.  Le systme est trs loin d'tre dfait : l'un des politiciens les plus mdiatiss a gagn.  La petite diffrence, c'tait la mdiatisation a tendance plus ngative, mais pas compltement car Fox, Breibart & cie.

Par contre il y avait un autre politicien, trs en vogue dans les sondages, oppos au systme, que l, vraiment l'entiret des mdias principaux tait contre, l'entiret de la caste establishment des politiciens tait contre, aussi bien du ct rpublicain que dmocrate, et dont on a priv au maximum de mdiatisation : Bernie Sanders.  Bizarrement, il a perdu alors qu'il tait bien plus populaire qu'Hillary Clinton.  Le systme est loin d'tre vaincu.




> Le Systme cherche donc  retrouver du pouvoir d'influence, parce que a propagande perd de lefficacit.


 Les figures publiques qui on perdus, peut-tre.  Ceux qui tirent vraiment les ficelles, les grosse compagnies amricaines saccommodent trs bien de Trump, qu'ils ont tout autant dans leur poche.  Si tu crois vraiment qu'il y a perte de vitesse du systme tu es victime d'une vaste fumisterie qui consiste a changer le discours tout en gardant les mme pratique pay-to-win douteuses.  Seul le visage a chang.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Seulement pour la campagne de la primaire et pas par bont de cur ou par principe, mais plutt parce que personne ne croyait au dbut dans ce bouffon


je prfre regarder les choses sous cet angle :
Trump Tells GOP Jews: You Won't Support Me Because I Dont Want Your Money



> *Youre not gonna support me even though you know Im the best thing that could ever happen to Israel*, Trump said Thursday at the Republican Jewish Coalitions candidates forum. And Ill be that. And I know why youre not going to support me. *Youre not going to support me because I dont want your money*. Isnt it crazy?


Trump est all voir des rpublicains sionistes et il a refus leur argent et c'est pour a que les sionistes n'taient pas  fond derrire Trump  la base (ce qui a bien chang depuis).
Trump est devenu le politicien prfr des sionistes (pourtant tous les prsidents ont t super sympa avec les sionistes, mais Trump a du aller plus loin encore).




> Donner la contribution de l'AIPAC comme un indicateur de victoire, c'est du pifomtre enrhum.


En principe dans une dmocratie c'est celui qui passe le plus  la TV, et qui a a les meilleurs scores dans les sondages qui gagnent.
On peut passer dans les mdias et avoir des bons sondages si ont a suffisamment d'argent.
Si un candidat n'est pas pote avec l'AIPAC, il n'a pas accs aux mdias, on ne parlera de lui qu'en ngatif.




> C'est ngliger l'influence de breibart, de Fox News depuis la primaire et des politiciens rpublicains lors de la gnrale.


Bof, j'ai pas vu a du tout...
Pendant la campagne Fox News tait contre Trump comme tous les autres. ( l'poque je ne sentais pas Fox News pro Trump, mais j'ai peut tre loup un truc)
La majorit des lus rpublicains taient contre lui et c'est encore le cas maintenant.




> Bernie Sanders.  Bizarrement, il a perdu alors qu'il tait bien plus populaire qu'Hillary Clinton.  Le systme est loin d'tre vaincu.


Apparemment Hillary aurait trich pour tre la candidate Dmocrate.
C'tait une trs mauvaise candidate, Bernie Sanders aurait probablement fait mieux.
Democrats rigged the 2016 primary for Hillary Clinton, claims former DNC chair

Hillary attirait moins de monde avec Madonna et Lady Gaga, que Trump avec un drapeau.




> Si tu crois vraiment qu'il y a perte de vitesse du systme tu es victime d'une vaste fumisterie qui consiste a changer le discours tout en gardant les mme pratique pay-to-win douteuses.  Seul le visage a chang.


On parle constamment de "fake news" en ce moment.
La France, l'UE, Facebook, etc, tout le monde veut censurer du contenu.
Pour moi c'est clairement le signe que le systme a compris que de plus en plus de gens se mfient des informations officielles.

Bientt on va former les enfants ds le CP  bien regarder TF1, Canal + ou BFM et  lire Le Monde ou Le Figaro, pour qu'ils restent bien dans les clous...

----------


## Grogro

> C'est ngliger l'influence de breibart, de Fox News depuis la primaire et des politiciens rpublicains lors de la gnrale.  C'est ngliger aussi la stratgie des mdias pro-Clinton de bombarder du Trump pour tenter de faire peur aux voteurs.  Le systme est trs loin d'tre dfait : l'un des politiciens les plus mdiatiss a gagn.  La petite diffrence, c'tait la mdiatisation a tendance plus ngative, mais pas compltement car Fox, Breibart & cie.


Attention, Fox News n'a soutenu Trump qu' partir de la convention rpublicaine, quand ils se sont retrouvs dos au mur face  leur clientle et qu'ils n'ont plus eu d'autre choix que de manger leur chapeau. Pendant les primaires, ils taient trs remonts contre Trump (dont une spcialit tait de leur pisser dessus et d'insulter leurs journalistes stars), et ont surtout soutenu Ted Cruz (qui tait mille fois plus cingl que Trump). Trump, en bon insider du show business, en maitrisant parfaitement les codes appris pendant 30 ans, a magistralement retourn le systme politico-mdiatique  son avantage. L'ironie du sort est que Trump est lui-mme une pure cration des "mainstream mass-mdias". Un monstre de Frankenstein qu'ils n'ont jamais voulu consciemment crer, et qui s'est retourn contre ses crateurs quand il en a eu marre de tenir son rle de pantin du rve amricain.

----------


## VivienD

Rcapitulons: les fausses informations se propagent comme un feu de brousse sur les rseaux sociaux parce que leurs usagers ne vrifient pas les sources ou ne sont pas capables d'en juger la valeur; et pour combattre ce flau, parce que c'en est un, Facebook propose de laisser le soin  ses usagers de dterminer quelles sources sont fiables ou non.  moins que mon rcapitulatif soit erron, on peut voir l un norme problme dans leur raisonnement.

Passons outre cet aspect et attardons-nous sur un autre problme que soulve pareille mesure. Que se passera-t-il si une communaut, prtendument lse par certaines informations pourtant vridiques, dcide de faire un raid pour que les sources, ayant publi les dites informations, se retrouvent inscrites sur la liste noire? Que se passera-t-il si une communaut dcide d'en faire autant pour que des sources, publiant des informations fausses mais la confortant dans ses ides, soient approuves et considres comme fiables? Qu'en sera-t-il des ditoriaux, ou autres, soulevant des polmiques ou invitant  des dbats d'ide?

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Rcapitulons: les fausses informations se propagent comme un feu de brousse sur les rseaux sociaux parce que leurs usagers ne vrifient pas les sources ou ne sont pas capables d'en juger la valeur; et pour combattre ce flau, parce que c'en est un, Facebook propose de laisser le soin  ses usagers de dterminer quelles sources sont fiables ou non.  moins que mon rcapitulatif soit erron, on peut voir l un norme problme dans leur raisonnement.
> 
> Passons outre cet aspect et attardons-nous sur un autre problme que soulve pareille mesure. Que se passera-t-il si une communaut, prtendument lse par certaines informations pourtant vridiques, dcide de faire un raid pour que les sources, ayant publi les dites informations, se retrouvent inscrites sur la liste noire? Que se passera-t-il si une communaut dcide d'en faire autant pour que des sources, publiant des informations fausses mais la confortant dans ses ides, soient approuves et considres comme fiables? Qu'en sera-t-il des ditoriaux, ou autres, soulevant des polmiques ou invitant  des dbats d'ide?


Sauf si les dits usagers ne sont pas M et Mme n'importe qui mais des gens tris sur le volet et pays par l'tat pour cliquer sur les bons boutons. En un mot, des trolls pays par nos sous.  ::zoubi:: 
https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...a/#post9939114

----------


## hotcryx

> Facebook veut laisser  ses utilisateurs le soin de dterminer quelles sont les sources de confiance


- Ils nous prennent vraiment pour des cons!
Depuis quand une entreprise multi-milliardaire se soucie des autres?
- Si les utilisateurs sont tris sur le volet, ils auront les rsultats attendus, tel que les rsultats de diffrents sondages
- La politique aussi c'est dmocratique, mais au final les candidats sont tous complices
- Ils n'accuseront jamais CNN et des journaux israeliens. Ils accuseront les russes, Trump... les mmes que maintenant et les medias alternatifs qui drangent...
- Pourquoi les bloquer s'ils ne drangent pas?  ::aie::  ::mrgreen::  (trop fort ^^)
- "Les utilisateurs" (algorithmes) de l'IA

Les mdias alternatifs, rseaux sociaux, blogues sont les seules armes contre toutes injustices.
Pourquoi interdire les gens de parler et de manifester, pourquoi!
Depuis quand un aveugle conduit un aveugle?
Ne vous laissez pas dicter ce que vous devez faire, dire et penser.
Le monde se rveille, voil ce qui les drange.

----------


## Madmac

> laerne	 a dit
> 
> Par contre il y avait un autre politicien, trs en vogue dans les sondages, oppos au systme, que l, vraiment l'entiret des mdias principaux tait contre, l'entiret de la caste establishment des politiciens tait contre, aussi bien du ct rpublicain que dmocrate, et dont on a priv au maximum de mdiatisation : Bernie Sanders. Bizarrement, il a perdu alors qu'il tait bien plus populaire qu'Hillary Clinton. Le systme est loin d'tre vaincu.


Cela n'a rien de bizarre, il a t bais par son propre parti. Hillary contrlait les fonds du parti et avait accs aux questions  l'avance pendant la campagne. Ce type n'a jamais eu une chance de gagner.

----------


## Madmac

> - Ils nous prennent vraiment pour des cons!
> Depuis quand une entreprise multi-milliardaire se soucie des autres?
> - Si les utilisateurs sont tris sur le volet, ils auront les rsultats attendus, tel que les rsultats de diffrents sondages
> - La politique aussi c'est dmocratique, mais au final les candidats sont tous complices
> - Ils n'accuseront jamais CNN et des journaux israeliens. Ils accuseront les russes, Trump... les mmes que maintenant et les medias alternatifs qui drangent...
> - Pourquoi les bloquer s'ils ne drangent pas?  (trop fort ^^)
> - "Les utilisateurs" (algorithmes) de l'IA
> 
> Les mdias alternatifs, rseaux sociaux, blogues sont les seules armes contre toutes injustices.
> ...


Disons que le fait qu'il a t dmontr que certains utilisateur taient black-list et que leurs messages napparaissaient que pour eux. Cela a branl la confiance de beaucoup de gens.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Fake news : Facebook admet avoir recommand du contenu issu de la propagande russe  certains utilisateurs*
*lors des lections prsidentielles des USA*

Aprs llection  surprise  de Donald Trump, Facebook a t accus davoir influenc les campagnes prsidentielles des tats-Unis avec les fausses actualits et, au passage, donn un coup de pouce au candidat rpublicain, lui permettant daccder  la Maison-Blanche. Mark Zuckerberg a tout dabord trouv cette ide ridicule, avant de prsenter ses excuses et commencer  prendre au srieux le problme d'une possible ingrence russe dans l'lection amricaine via les fausses actualits sur la plateforme de rseau social.

Facebook a ensuite dcouvert et dclar que 10 millions de personnes avaient vu des publicits politiques achetes par la Russie, avant de revoir plus tard ses estimations  la hausse : 126 millions d'Amricains pourraient avoir vu des contenus diffuss par les oprateurs de la propagande russe.

En novembre dernier, la firme de Mark Zuckerberg a donc t auditionne par le Comit du renseignement du Snat amricain sur l'ingrence lectorale russe sur les mdias sociaux.  la suite de cette audition, Facebook a produit un rapport crit pour rpondre aux diffrentes questions qui lui ont t poses par le comit. Le rapport a t rendu au comit snatorial le 8 janvier, mais n'a t rendu public que le jeudi.


Dans la lettre adresse au prsident du Comit du renseignement du Snat amricain, Facebook a admis avoir recommand  certains utilisateurs des contenus produits par des oprateurs russes, ce qui confirme que le gant des rseaux sociaux avait sous-estim  quel point les acteurs trangers auraient pu manipuler sa plateforme pendant l'lection prsidentielle de 2016. 

 Cela est arriv dans certains cas , a dclar Facebook au Comit snatorial des renseignements. Avant d'expliquer que  parce que nous n'tions pas conscients que ces pages n'taient pas lgitimes, elles taient parfois recommandes lorsque les gens suivaient des pages similaires, par exemple.  Facebook rpondait ainsi  une question de la snatrice Susan Collins qui demandait si le moteur de recommandation de Facebook suggrait   tout utilisateur de Facebook qu'il regarde, suive, ou se joigne  n'importe quelle page lie aux oprateurs russes .

Facebook a galement dclar au Snat avoir trouv  un chevauchement insignifiant  entre les pages et les annonces cres par les acteurs russes et celles cres par la campagne lectorale du prsident Donald Trump. En rpondant  une autre question visant  savoir s'il existait une preuve de collusion potentielle entre Trump et le groupe russe sur les mdias sociaux, le rseau social bleu a plutt affirm qu'il  ne croit pas tre en mesure de corroborer ou de rfuter  de telles allgations.

Le Comit du renseignement du Snat amricain a aussi interrog la socit sur les revenus qu'elle avait tirs du contenu produit par l'Internet Research Agency, ou IRA, une organisation russe de diffusion de propagande sur Internet.  cette question, Facebook a rpondu que les annonces n'taient gnralement pas diffuses sur les pages de l'IRA, ce qui pourrait apparemment rendre difficile d'estimer le montant exact, mais  nous nous attendons  ce que les revenus gnrs par ces annonces ne soient pas significatifs , assure le gant amricain.

Cela dit, la socit prvoit  augmenter de manire significative  le nombre de personnes travaillant sur l'intgrit lectorale avant les lections de mi-mandat plus tard cette anne, et a dclar qu'elle allait embaucher  des gens qui enqutent sur ce genre d'abus par des acteurs trangers .

Sources : BBC, Rponses de Facebook au Comit du renseignement du Snat amricain

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans la lettre adresse au prsident du Comit du renseignement du Snat amricain, Facebook a admis avoir recommand  certains utilisateurs des contenus produits par des oprateurs russes, ce qui confirme que le gant des rseaux sociaux avait sous-estim  quel point les acteurs trangers auraient pu manipuler sa plateforme pendant l'lection prsidentielle de 2016.


Je ne vois pas le problme, dj parce que ce n'est pas parce qu'un article vient de Russie qu'il est forcment pro Trump, ce n'est pas parce que Facebook nous recommande un article qu'on va forcment tre d'accord avec, et de toute faon si Facebook nous propose cet article c'est probablement qu'on a dj aim des articles du genre.

Le systme US a peur car il a perdu du pouvoir, malgr l'immense propagande pro Hillary (les journaux, les radios, les TV, le show-bis, les politiciens taient tous contre Trump, mme Obama est venu soutenir Hillary !), seul les rseaux sociaux et YouTube permettait d'avoir accs  des informations qui n'allaient pas forcment dans le sens de la propagande officielle.

Donc maintenant YouTube, Facebook, Twitter vont en quelques sortes censurer le contenu qui ne va pas dans le sens du systme.
C'est comme dans une dictature totalitaire, sauf qu'on te fait croire qu'il existe une libert dexpression.




Partout il y avait beaucoup plus de messages pro Hillary que de messages pro Trump.

----------


## Grogro

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


J'en pense que 100% des tats-uniens ont t confronts  de la propagande tats-unienne pendant la campagne.

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'en pense que 100% des tats-uniens ont t confronts  de la propagande tats-unienne pendant la campagne.


Toi, tu vas mal finir avec ton mauvais esprit.

----------


## laerne

> Pendant les primaires, ils taient trs remonts contre Trump (dont une spcialit tait de leur pisser dessus et d'insulter leurs journalistes stars), et ont surtout soutenu Ted Cruz (qui tait mille fois plus cingl que Trump)...


Ted Cruz  C'est vrai, comment ais-je pu l'oublier ?  Systme primitif de dfense mentale, je suppose.  Mais a ne change pas grand chose, ils ont alors fait la mme erreur que CNN et MSNBC, donner une plateforme gante  ce qu'il pensait impossible  se faire lire le laisser donner rpter encore et encore ses messages, tout en s'offusquant dans l'hypocrisie.




> l'immense _propagande pro Hillary_ (les journaux, les radios, les TV, le show-bis, les politiciens _taient tous contre Trump_, ...


Quand va tu arrter de faire des amalgames nfastes ?  tre contre Trump ne veut pas dire tre pour Hillary.  La majorit des amricains l'ont compris d'ailleurs : le jour de l'lection Trump et Hillary avoisinaient tout les deux les 60% d'avis ngatifs.  Moins de la moiti des gens ont t voter.  Les amricains qui voulait plus de rgulations des banques ils votaient o ?  Les amricains qui voulait arrter les guerres en Afrique et au Moyen-Orient, ils votaient o ?  Les amricains qui voulaient une vraie politique de conservatisme cologique, ils votaient o ?

Ce systme binaire ou si tu n'es pas pour l'un tu es forcment pour son opposant le plus visible et rciproquement est  vomir.  Les tats-unis et le monde a besoin de vraie alternatives.  Pas de Trump ou d'Hillary.




> je prfre regarder les choses sous cet angle :
> Trump Tells GOP Jews: You Won't Support Me Because I Dont Want Your Money


 ::mrgreen::  Trump a aussi un habitude de retourner sa veste en deux secondes quand on lui fait un refus pour sapproprier le refus lui-mme et se prsenter comme un  strong leader .  Trs bon au show-biz.  Je ne fais mme pas confiance  Trump quand il affirme qu'il ne veut pas d'argent.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ce systme binaire ou si tu n'es pas pour l'un tu es forcment pour son opposant le plus visible et rciproquement est  vomir.  Les tats-unis et le monde a besoin de vraie alternatives.  Pas de Trump ou d'Hillary.


Laquelle ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand va tu arrter de faire des amalgames nfastes ?  tre contre Trump ne veut pas dire tre pour Hillary.


Dans les systmes dmocratique actuel si !
Si Chirac en 2002 et Macron en 2017 ont gagn avec des scores astronomique c'est parce qu'ils se sont retrouv contre le FN, *on vote plus contre que pour*.
Le systme tait clairement contre Trump.
Je ne me rappelle pas de critique d'Hillary de la part du systme.
Mme quand elle avait des ractions bizarres qui donnaient l'impression qu'elle tait folle, ou quand elle avait fait un malaise, les mdias disaient que tout tait normal.




> Moins de la moiti des gens ont t voter.


C'est a quand il n'y a pas de vote "aucun candidat n'est assez bon".
Le vote blanc devrait vraiment compter et l'abstention chuterait.
La dmocratie c'est systmatiquement le choix entre la peste et le cholra.




> Les amricains qui voulait arrter les guerres en Afrique et au Moyen-Orient, ils votaient o ?


Ils ont vot Trump !
C'tait un gros truc de sa campagne le non interventionnisme.
Il a compris que a rapporte beaucoup moins que a ne cote et que ce n'est pas dans les intrts du pays d'aller foutre la merde partout au monde, le mieux ce serait de s'occuper des USA et de laisser le monde se dmerder, si un pays veut l'aide des USA il devra payer (dans la campagne c'tait a).




> Trump a aussi un habitude de retourner sa veste en deux secondes quand on lui fait un refus pour sapproprier le refus lui-mme et se prsenter comme un  strong leader .


En tout cas maintenant c'est une star en Isral.
Le gouvernement isralien est trs fan de Trump.

----------


## worm83

C'est vident le problme c'est que les Russes possde tout les outils de propagande sur internet, Google, FaceBook, Twitter, la plupart des media franais sont pro Russie, Ils est connu que la Russie est le plus gros budget militaire du monde et d'espionnage aussi on se souvient de chelon qui il y a 20 ans dj permettais d'couter toutes les conversation, ont les serveur racines DNS. Onse souviens aussi du scandales des coutes des prsident Francais, Allemend ect....
Et puis tout nos hommes politiques sont form en Russie via la Young leader Foundation ect....
Oui les Russes sont un danger pour la dmocratie.


Ho wait !!!  ::roll::

----------


## worm83

> Je ne vois pas le problme, dj parce que ce n'est pas parce qu'un article vient de Russie qu'il est forcment pro Trump, ce n'est pas parce que Facebook nous recommande un article qu'on va forcment tre d'accord avec, et de toute faon si Facebook nous propose cet article c'est probablement qu'on a dj aim des articles du genre.
> 
> Le systme US a peur car il a perdu du pouvoir, malgr l'immense propagande pro Hillary (les journaux, les radios, les TV, le show-bis, les politiciens taient tous contre Trump, mme Obama est venu soutenir Hillary !), seul les rseaux sociaux et YouTube permettait d'avoir accs  des informations qui n'allaient pas forcment dans le sens de la propagande officielle.
> 
> Donc maintenant YouTube, Facebook, Twitter vont en quelques sortes censurer le contenu qui ne va pas dans le sens du systme.
> C'est comme dans une dictature totalitaire, sauf qu'on te fait croire qu'il existe une libert dexpression.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Compltement d'accord, ton commentaire est juste du bon sens et totalement objectif (de mon point de vue)

----------


## Madmac

> *Fake news : Facebook admet avoir recommand du contenu issu de la propagande russe  certains utilisateurs*
> *lors des lections prsidentielles des USA*
> 
> 
> 
> Dans la lettre adresse au prsident du Comit du renseignement du Snat amricain, Facebook a admis avoir recommand  certains utilisateurs des contenus produits par des oprateurs russes, ce qui confirme que le gant des rseaux sociaux avait sous-estim  quel point les acteurs trangers auraient pu manipuler sa plateforme pendant l'lection prsidentielle de 2016. 
> 
>  Cela est arriv dans certains cas , a dclar Facebook au Comit snatorial des renseignements. Avant d'expliquer que  parce que nous n'tions pas conscients que ces pages n'taient pas lgitimes, elles taient parfois recommandes lorsque les gens suivaient des pages similaires, par exemple.  Facebook rpondait ainsi  une question de la snatrice Susan Collins qui demandait si le moteur de recommandation de Facebook suggrait   tout utilisateur de Facebook qu'il regarde, suive, ou se joigne  n'importe quelle page lie aux oprateurs russes .


J'aimerais bien savoir comment ils fait la diffrence entre un russe qui utilise le service et un "oprateur". Entre une folle qui voulait une reprise de la guerre froide et un type qui prfre se concentrer sur l'islam, l'appui pour Trump ,par un russe, tait parfaitement normal.

Toute cette affaire d'intervention russe a t invent et financ de toute pice par les Dmocrates. C'tait leur plan B pour dmettre Trump en cas de victoire.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...=.bd70217d53f5

----------


## byrautor

> C'est vident le problme c'est que les Russes possde tout les outils de propagande sur internet, Google, FaceBook, Twitter, la plupart des media franais sont pro Russie, Ils est connu que la Russie est le plus gros budget militaire du monde et d'espionnage aussi on se souvient de chelon qui il y a 20 ans dj permettais d'couter toutes les conversation, ont les serveur racines DNS. Onse souviens aussi du scandales des coutes des prsident Francais, Allemend ect....
> Et puis tout nos hommes politiques sont form en Russie via la Young leader Foundation ect....
> Oui les Russes sont un danger pour la dmocratie.
> 
> 
> Ho wait !!!


 la plupart des media franais sont pro Russie,
C'est  nouveau pour moi, on n'a pas les mmes mdias !
GB

----------


## laerne

> Dans les systmes dmocratique actuel si !


Et quelle est ta raison de soutenir le systme en te positionnant dans le mode de pense qu'il t'impose*?




> Je ne me rappelle pas de critique d'Hillary de la part du systme.


Parce que tu es trop absorb pour avoir remarqu Fox News, les nombreux Radios host conservateurs, genre Rush Limbaugh et toute la droite politique rpublicaine, qui fait tout autant partie du systme ?  Oui tu as cru qu'ils ne faisaient pas partie du systme ?  Il faut vraiment avoir la tte dans le sable, pitine par un bulldozer pour ne pas avoir entendu de criticisme des mdias de droite pourtant tout autant intgralement part  du systme  et finance par des  gros intrts .




> Ils ont vot Trump !
> C'tait un gros truc de sa campagne le non interventionnisme.
> Il a compris que a rapporte beaucoup moins que a ne cote et que ce n'est pas dans les intrts du pays d'aller foutre la merde partout au monde, le mieux ce serait de s'occuper des USA et de laisser le monde se dmerder, si un pays veut l'aide des USA il devra payer (dans la campagne c'tait a).


C'tait le plus grand bluff de Trump !  Il a argument pour les *deux positions* lors de la campagne.  Un moment il disait que c'tait un perte d'argent, l'autre qu'il fallait voler le ptrole des pays que les tat unis attaque.  L'un il dit qu'il voterait contre la guerre d'Iraq, l'autre il suggre le gnocide de milliers d'innocents parce qu'ils des liens de parents avec des terroristes*!  Et les gens n'ont entendu que celle qui prfrait en avouant penser qu'ils croyaient que Trump ne disait l'autre que par propagande.  Maintenant il bombarde le Niger en plus des sept autre pays et augmente les attaques de drones de plus de 400%. Ceux qui ont cru, comme moi, que c'tait sont ct non-interventionniste qui tait le faux et pas l'inverse ont finalement eu raison

Bon pour revenir au ct de Trump en lien avec le sujet, j'esprais que Trump aurait plus d'intelligence que de se lancer lui-mme contre les  fake news , mais aprs tout, c'est lui qui a popularis le terme




Si aussi bien les libraux que les conservateurs s'y mettent on vit vraiment dans un nouvel ge de la  Lgenpress .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et quelle est ta raison de soutenir le systme en te positionnant dans le mode de pense qu'il t'impose*?


Justement je ne le soutiens pas, la dmocratie US est nulle et la Franaise n'est pas beaucoup mieux (un peu quand mme, parce que leur systmes de primaires et de Dmocrates VS Rpublicains c'est n'importe quoi... Malheureusement les politiques franais s'en inspirent...).
Les gens ont vot Macron non pas parce qu'ils aimaient son projet, ils ont vot Macron  contre cur parce qu'ils voulaient contrer Marine. (les gars de la France Insoumise taient prt  manifester contre Macron au moment o ils votaient pour lui)
On devrait rellement prendre en compte le vote blanc et pouvoir annuler un second tour, sinon on aura toujours le choix entre la Peste et le Cholra.




> Parce que tu es trop absorb pour avoir remarqu Fox News, les nombreux Radios host conservateurs, genre Rush Limbaugh et toute la droite politique rpublicaine, qui fait tout autant partie du systme ?


Le systme tait pro Hillary...
Bon alors peut tre qu'il y a eu des critiques contre Hillary pendant la campagne sur Fox News, mais il y en avait au moins autant contre Trump.




> C'tait le plus grand bluff de Trump !


Moi je crois sincrement qu'il est non interventionniste, il y a des guerres qui ne sont pas assez rentable pour lui.
Mais l'industrie de l'armement est puissant et influe sur la politique du pays.
Les gouvernements changent, mais il y a des groupes qui sont toujours influent.

----------


## byrautor

Stop Stop Stop !!!!!!!!!!
L'histoire est faite par les vainqueurs !
Et bonne nuit  tous
GB ::D:

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Facebook priorise les infos locales dans le fil dactualit des utilisateurs*
*Pour mieux concilier leur vie en ligne et hors ligne*

 travers son service de flux dinformations, Facebook permet  ses utilisateurs de partager les informations quils trouvent utiles et pertinentes avec leur public et leurs lecteurs. Le gant des rseaux sociaux amliore rgulirement ce service afin de ladapter aux besoins et aux exigences  en constante volution du march.

 titre dexemple, on peut rappeler que, lanne dernire, lentreprise technologique amricaine a rvl quelle semployait  mettre au point un outil qui devrait  terme lui permettre de lutter plus efficacement contre les  fake news . Elle avait aussi annonc de nouvelles mises  jour pour son service de flux dinformations visant  lutter contre la dsinformation, les liens publicitaires et les spams.

La socit dInternet a fait part plus tt ce mois dune mise  jour de lalgorithme qui sous-tend le fonctionnement de son service de flux dinformations. Dsormais, ce dernier donne la priorit aux publications manant des proches des utilisateurs, amis ou famille, par rapport  toutes les autres publications disponibles.

Plus rcemment, Facebook a communiqu sur les dernires amliorations apportes  son service de flux dinformations en marquant sa volont de mettre plus en valeur les informations locales au niveau du fil dactualits des utilisateurs de son rseau social. Cette mesure devrait permettre  ces derniers de consulter en priorit les sujets qui pourraient avoir un impact rel et plus palpable sur eux ou sur la communaut au sein de laquelle ils voluent.


Mark Zuckerberg, PDG de Facebook, a dclar  ce propos :  Les nouvelles locales nous aident  prendre conscience des problmes qui comptent dans nos communauts et qui affectent nos vies. La recherche suggre que la lecture des nouvelles locales est directement lie  l'engagement civique , suggrant ainsi que les personnes qui sont plus au fait de ce qui se passe autour delles auraient tendance  simpliquer davantage au sein de leur communaut.

 Si vous suivez un diteur local ou si quelqu'un partage une histoire locale, il peut apparatre plus haut dans le flux d'actualits , a crit le patron de Facebook en soulignant le fait que les dernires optimisations apportes  son rseau social sinscrivaient dans la volont de son groupe dafficher un nombre sans cesse croissant de  nouvelles fiables et de haute qualit .

Ce service devrait, dans un premier temps, ntre disponible quaux tats-Unis, mais il sera probablement tendu  dautres pays au cours de lanne.

*Source* : Facebook Newsroom

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Est-ce que passer du temps sur les rseaux sociaux peut nous porter mentalement prjudice ? Des chercheurs de Facebook essayent d'y rpondre
 ::fleche::  Dangers des mdias sociaux : Facebook devrait tre rglemente comme les entreprises de l'industrie du tabac affirme le PDG de Salesforce

----------


## Grogro

Priorisation hein... Bizarrement, Vox.com qui est un pure player US tellement proche du parti dmocrate qu'il en est presque un organe de communication officieux (loin d'tre mauvais d'ailleurs, juste ultra partisan), est toujours autant prioris dans mon fil de news.  ::ptdr::

----------


## laerne

> On devrait rellement prendre en compte le vote blanc et pouvoir annuler un second tour, sinon on aura toujours le choix entre la Peste et le Cholra.


Le second tour est littralement *choisir le moindre des deux mals* par conception.  Aussi bien les tats-unis que la France devrait avoir un systme de reprsentation proportionnel qui ne met pas autant d'emphase sur un individu, le prsident.  a pourrait tre un peu comme l'Allemagne ou les suisses.  Idalement trouver une solution qui ne laisse pas de vote stratgique.

En tout cas, arrte de prsenter Trump comme une rupture du systme.  a n'a t qu'une rupture de comment mener une campagne





> Le systme tait pro Hillary...


Une plus large part l'tait, oui.  Trump tait trop incohrent et reprsentait un plus gros risque.
Mais le systme n'est pas 100% uni.  Les frres Koch, Paul Singer et bien d'autres ont toujours soutenu le candidat rpublicain pour pousser des drgulations obscnes.  Aprs la primaire, quand il est devenu plus clair que Trump acceptais au final les grosse donations, ils se sont senti plus  l'aise avec lui.  Et aintenant qu'il est clair que Trump est  leur bon service, Hillary n'est qu'un utile outil de propagande.  Combien de fois a-t-on dfendu Trump en disant qu'Hillary aurait t pire ?





> Moi je crois sincrement qu'il est non interventionniste, il y a des guerres qui ne sont pas assez rentable pour lui.
> Mais l'industrie de l'armement est puissant et influe sur la politique du pays.
> Les gouvernements changent, mais il y a des groupes qui sont toujours influent.


Tu es bien naf.  Ses deux seuls intrts n'ont jamais t que l'argent et son image.  Quand on voit le fric qui suinte dans l'industrie de l'armement et que le mdias du systme ne font que balancer des louanges quand les tats-unis entre en guerre (Y'a qu' voir leur ractions aux missiles lancs sur Shayrat), son intrt final tait pas si difficile  deviner, quand bien mme ses croyances personelles seraient diffrentes.  C'est aussi vrifiable au niveau de la sant, ou Trump a explicitement compliment des systmes financs par l'tat et a finalement tent de libraliser davantage le systme d'assurance prives de la sant.

----------


## Dwalin_7

Du coup le sondage peut servir  dterminer si les utilisateurs classent correctement ...

----------


## VivienD

> Du coup le sondage peut servir  dterminer si les utilisateurs classent correctement ...


Attendons-nous donc au pire...  ::aie::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La justice amricaine inculpe treize Russes pour ingrence dans les lections prsidentielles,*
*Moscou monte au crneau  * 

Les premires inculpations sont tombes, dans le cadre de l'enqute sur les liens entre la Russie et l'lection de Donald Trump  la Maison-Blanche. Les investigations menes par le procureur spcial Robert Mueller, ont conduit  la mise en cause de treize Russes et trois entits, russes elles aussi. Selon le communiqu, tous les inculps sont accuss de complot en vue de tromper les tats-Unis, trois d'entre eux sont accuss galement de fraude bancaire et cinq autres de vol aggrav d'identit. 

Dans son acte daccusation, Robert Mueller a expliqu que  La dfenderesse INTERNET RESEARCH AGENCY LLC (ORGANISATION) est une organisation engage dans des oprations pour interfrer avec les lections et les processus politiques. Les dfendeurs MIKHAIL IVANOVICH BYSTROV, MIKHAIL LEONIDOVICH BURCHIK, ALEKSANDRA YURYEVNA KRYLOVA, ANNA VLADISLAVOVNA BOGACHEVA, SERGEY PAVLOVICH POLOZOV, MARIA ANATOLYEVNA BOVDA, ROBERT SERGEYEVICH BOVDA, DZHEYKHUN NASIMI OGLY ASLANOV, VADIM VLADIMIROVICH PODKOPAEV, GLEB IGOREVICH VASILCHENKO, IRINA VIKTOROVNA KAVERZINA et VLADIMIR VENKOV ont travaill  divers titres pour lancer des oprations dinterfrences ciblant les tats-Unis pour le compte de lORGANISATION dfenderesse. Depuis ou vers 2014 jusqu' prsent, les dfendeurs ont sciemment et dlibrment conspir entre eux (et avec des personnes connues et inconnues du Grand Jury) pour tromper les tats-Unis en altrant et en entravant les fonctions du gouvernement par la fraude et la tromperie dans le but d'interfrer avec les processus politique et lectoral des tats-Unis, y compris l'lection prsidentielle de 2016. 

 Les dfendeurs, se faisant passer pour des citoyens amricains et crant de fausses pices didentit, ont exploit les mdias sociaux en crant des groupes et des pages pour attirer le public amricain. Ces groupes et pages, qui ont trait des questions politiques et sociales controverses aux tats-Unis, taient prtendument contrls par des militants amricains alors quen ralit ils taient contrls par des dfendeurs. Les dfendeurs ont galement utilis de vraies identits voles  des Amricains pour publier sur les comptes de mdias sociaux contrls par l'ORGANISATION. Au fil du temps, ces rseaux sociaux sont devenus les moyens des dfendeurs pour atteindre un nombre important d'Amricains dans le but d'interfrer avec le systme politique amricain, y compris l'lection prsidentielle de 2016.  

 Certains dfendeurs se sont rendus aux tats-Unis sous de faux prtextes aux fins de recueillir des renseignements pour clairer les oprations des dfendeurs. Les dfendeurs ont galement achet et utilis une infrastructure informatique, base en partie aux tats-Unis, pour cacher l'origine russe de leurs activits et pour viter la dtection par les autorits de rglementation amricaines et les forces de l'ordre.  

Plus loin, lacte daccusation affirme qu'Evgueni Prighozine, un alli du prsident russe Vladimir Poutine, a financ ce groupe ayant  pour objectif stratgique de semer la discorde dans le systme politique amricain  et qui a,  partir de la mi-2016, soutenu la campagne de Donald Trump et dnigr Hillary Clinton. Il aurait notamment contact   leur insu  des membres de l'quipe du candidat rpublicain.

Lacte daccusation prcise que  les oprations des dfendeurs incluaient le soutien de la campagne prsidentielle du candidat d'alors Donald J. Trump ("Campagne Trump") et le dnigrement dHillary Clinton. Les dfendeurs ont fait diverses dpenses pour mener  bien ces activits, parmi lesquelles l'achat de publicits politiques sur les mdias sociaux au nom des personnes et entits. Les dfendeurs ont galement organis des rassemblements politiques  l'intrieur des tats-Unis, tout en se faisant passer pour des entits et personnes amricaines, sans rvler leur identit russe et laffiliation de leur ORGANISATION, ont sollicit et indemnis de relles personnes amricaines pour promouvoir ou dnigrer les candidats. Certains dfendeurs, se faisant passer pour des personnes amricaines et sans rvler leur association russe, ont communiqu avec des individus associs  la campagne Trump et avec d'autres militants politiques pour chercher  coordonner les activits politiques.  

 Moscou, le ministre russe des Affaires trangres a qualifi d'absurdes ces accusations.  Treize personnes ont interfr dans les lections amricaines ? Treize contre des services de renseignement (amricains) dots de milliards de dollars ? Contre les services de renseignement et de contre-espionnage, contre les dernires technologies ? Absurde, oui ! , a crit sur Facebook Maria Zakharova, porte-parole du ministre des Affaires trangres russe.


L'quipe de Robert Mueller cherche  tablir s'il y a eu collusion de l'quipe de campagne de Donald Trump avec la Russie et si Donald Trump a tent de faire obstacle aux investigations. Trois membres de l'quipe de campagne du futur prsident amricain, dont son ex-directeur Paul Manafort, ont t mis en accusation et l'ancien conseiller du prsident  la scurit nationale Michael Flynn a reconnu avoir menti au FBI et accept de cooprer avec la justice.

De son ct, Donald Trump a raffirm que son quipe de campagne n'avait rien fait d'illgal :  La Russie a commenc sa campagne antiamricaine en 2014, bien avant que je n'annonce ma candidature  la prsidentielle. Les rsultats de l'lection n'ont pas t impacts. La campagne Trump n'a rien fait d'illgal  pas de collusion ! , a tweet le prsident, tenu inform des inculpations annonces ce vendredi.

Source : acte d'accusation

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Les Russes, ce sont les mchants. J'ai vu a dans la srie 24. C'est vrai que s'ingrer dans les affaires d'un pays tranger, c'est pas bien, heureusement, les tats-Unis (ni la France d'ailleurs) ne l'ont jamais fait, a se saurait. Vite, condamnons la Russie et faisons blocus sur les importations, ca me parait la meilleure des solutions. De toute faon, comme nous sommes en pleine emploi, perdre quelques milliards avec le march Russe, on s'en fou. Regardez ce qu'il s'est pass avec les produits agricoles, la Russie nous a boycott mais la France est tellement puissante, qu'elle n'a absolument pas senti ce retour de bton. 

Eh puis, nous devrions carrment envoyer le Charles de Gaules en Mer de Chine, histoire de leur mettre un peu la pression. Avec notre techno de pointe et nos rafales, les Russes vont certainement trembler. 

Au final, le monde sans la Russie, la Chine, l'Iran, l'Inde et la Core du Nord, ca serait quand mme mieux. Donc rayons les de la carte, qu'on en finisse.

----------


## Ryu2000

Cette actualit est  mettre en parallle avec celle la :
Enqute russe : Trump accable le FBI et les dmocrates plutt que Moscou



> Donald Trump a poursuivi ce dimanche ses attaques contre l'enqute russe, niant toujours toute collusion entre son quipe de campagne et Moscou. Il s'est plutt appliqu  reinter le FBI pour son enqute tout en vitant de mettre en garde le Kremlin contre toute ingrence dans les lections amricaines.  Ils sont morts de rire  Moscou. Rveille-toi l'Amrique !  a crit le prsident amricain au petit matin dans une de ces salves de tweets qu'il affectionne.  Si le BUT de la Russie tait de semer la discorde, le dsordre et le chaos aux tats-Unis, alors, avec toutes les auditions en commissions, enqutes et haine entre partis, elle a russi au-del de ses rves les plus fous , a-t-il crit.


C'est un peu ridicule, la justice amricaine s'intresse  des publications sur les rseaux sociaux qui ont touch quasiment personne, et pour eux c'est a qui est 100% responsable de llection de Trump ?!
Pendant la campagne la propagande pro Hillary tait un milliard de fois plus importante que la propagande pro Trump.
Hillary avait tous les soutiens.
Les mdias US taient soit pro Hillary soit anti Trump.

Du coup Facebook et Twitter vont censurer encore plus de contenu qui ne va pas dans le sens de leur idologie.
Il y a plein de faon de faire en sorte que les ides contraire  celles du systme ne soient pas vu par tout le monde.
On perd de plus en plus de libert dexpression.
On ne peut plus penser ce qu'on veut.

----------


## Zirak

> On perd de plus en plus de libert dexpression.
> On ne peut plus penser ce qu'on veut.


D'ailleurs  ce propos, toujours aucune raction de ta part sur le sujet des pressions du gouvernement russe pour faire retirer des publications d'Instagram et de Facebook postes par des opposants pour dnoncer la corruption du gouvernement.

Ca aurait t en France ou aux USA, on aurait dj 15 messages de ta part.  :;):

----------


## cdusart

> C'est un peu ridicule, la justice amricaine s'intresse  des publications sur les rseaux sociaux qui ont touch quasiment personne, et pour eux c'est a qui est 100% responsable de llection de Trump ?!
> Pendant la campagne la propagande pro Hillary tait un milliard de fois plus importante que la propagande pro Trump.
> Hillary avait tous les soutiens.
> Les mdias US taient soit pro Hillary soit anti Trump.
> 
> Du coup Facebook et Twitter vont censurer encore plus de contenu qui ne va pas dans le sens de leur idologie.
> Il y a plein de faon de faire en sorte que les ides contraire  celles du systme ne soient pas vu par tout le monde.
> On perd de plus en plus de libert dexpression.
> On ne peut plus penser ce qu'on veut.


Tu as rellement suivi les mdia amricain pendant la campagne ? Trump insulte les mdia et ment 90 % du temps,  comment tu fais pour avoir un coverage positif de la personne ? Il suffit  un mdia de simplement reporter les paroles de Trump sans mme avoir besoin d'ajouter des commentaires pour que la couverture soit ngatif. 

Et puis va voir comment les dclarations du directeur du FBI ont t couvert juste avant les lections, ou va voir pendant combien de temps les mdia ont parl des emails de Clinton et en quel terme, ou l'affaire Bengazhi qui revient rgulirement sur la table sans raison, ...

Les tudes ralis outre-atlantique sur la dernire lection usa montre un lger biais qui est assez difficile  analyser, pour faire simple, la couverture de trump tait beaucoup plus importante (un facteur entre 3 sur les publications type articles), mais elles taient globalement plus ngative.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu as rellement suivi les mdia amricain pendant la campagne ? Trump insulte les mdia et ment 90 % du temps,  comment tu fais pour avoir un coverage positif de la personne ? Il suffit  un mdia de simplement reporter les paroles de Trump sans mme avoir besoin d'ajouter des commentaires pour que la couverture soit ngatif.


Ouais mais l c'est luf ou la poule...
Si Trump attaquait les mdias, c'est parce que les mdias l'ont attaqu en premier et continuait de s'acharner sur lui.
Au dpart tout le monde prenait la candidature de Trump pour une blague, tout le monde disait qu'il n'irait pas loin dans les primaires rpublicaines.
Au final il a russi  tre le candidat rpublicain ce qui est un exploit immense, parce que c'tait impossible  premire vue.




> la couverture de trump tait beaucoup plus importante (un facteur entre 3 sur les publications type articles), mais elles taient globalement plus ngative.


L c'est "Toute publicit est une bonne publicit ?".
Si c'est vraiment a, a voudrait dire que Trump a fait exprs de dire et faire ce qui allait nerver les mdias pour avoir des articles.
C'est peut tre le cas, mais en tout cas c'est pas grer par une force trangre, c'est lui tout seul qui a dit ce qu'il a dit.

===
C'est surtout le discours de Trump qui l'a fait lire, c'est pas des publications sur des rseaux sociaux...
Les tasuniens n'ont pas de travail, ils n'ont plus confiance dans les mdias, les banques, les politiciens, ils s'en foutent compltement de la politique trangre.
Trump arrive, promet de faire revenir des emplois, il est l'ennemi du systme, il est non interventionniste et veut s'occuper de la nation plutt que du monde (ce qui est logique !).
C'est normal que a ait plu dans cette priode de crise.

----------


## cdusart

> Ouais mais l c'est luf ou la poule...
> Si Trump attaquait les mdias, c'est parce que les mdias l'ont attaqu en premier et continuait de s'acharner sur lui.
> Au dpart tout le monde prenait la candidature de Trump pour une blague, tout le monde disait qu'il n'irait pas loin dans les primaires rpublicaines.
> Au final il a russi  tre le candidat rpublicain ce qui est un exploit immense, parce que c'tait impossible  premire vue.
> 
> 
> L c'est "Toute publicit est une bonne publicit ?".
> Si c'est vraiment a, a voudrait dire que Trump a fait exprs de dire et faire ce qui allait nerver les mdias pour avoir des articles.
> C'est peut tre le cas, mais en tout cas c'est pas grer par une force trangre, c'est lui tout seul qui a dit ce qu'il a dit.
> ...


Tu rponds souvent de manire dcal, ce qui rend compliqu les discussions. Mon propos c'est :
" il suffit  un mdia de simplement reporter les paroles de Trump sans mme avoir besoin d'ajouter des commentaires pour que la couverture soit ngatif."
Un tas de journaliste se contentait de rapporter les propos de Trump et simplement d'y mettre en face des faits et un tas de gens y compris Trump prenaient a pour une attaque alors que ce ne l'tait pas. Ils le faisaient aussi pour Clinton. Mais quand un candidat ment de faon vrifiable 10x plus que l'autre cela donne forcment un biais naturelle.

Aprs sur Trump lui-mme, mfie toi de tes sources. Par exemple le nombre de frappe de drone est en train d'exploser avec Trump, toutes les oprations militaires suggr sont automatiquement valid par Trump, les budgets de la dfense sont en augmentation (+100 milliard sur 3 ans)...

Explique moi pourquoi quelqu'un de non interventionniste produit plus d'intervention militaire que son prdcesseur et augmente massivement le budget de son arm ?
Trump, c'est quelqu'un qui ne s'est intress qu' l'argent et la clbrit durant toute sa vie et tu crois sincrement que Trump se soucie des tats-unis ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais quand un candidat ment de faon vrifiable 10x plus que l'autre cela donne forcment un biais naturelle.


Hillary mentait beaucoup plus que Trump.
C'est une hystrique. (elle a trich, normalement elle n'aurait pas du tre la candidate Dmocrates)



Si Trump est prsident c'est en partie de la faute  Hillary.
Le parti dmocrates avait vraiment un mauvais candidat...




> Explique moi pourquoi quelqu'un de non interventionniste produit plus d'intervention militaire que son prdcesseur et augmente massivement le budget de son arm ?


Vous croyez que le prsident a un vritable pouvoir et qu'il choisie ce qu'il signe, mais en ralit ce n'est pas du tout le cas.
On lui dit de signer un truc, il le signe et c'est tout (ou alors faut doser les diffrents services "je fais un truc qui va dans votre sens, vous me laissez faire un truc qui va dans mon sens"), c'est pour a qu'il n'y a pas de diffrence quand tu passes de Bush  Obama ou de Sarkozy  Hollande  Macron, c'est la mme soupe.

On dirait que Trump menace pour ne pas faire la guerre.
Par exemple il a menac la Core du Nord, ce qui a relanc le dialogue avec le Sud, et aujourd'hui Trump est prt  discuter avec la Core du Nord sans condition.
En Syrie il a menac la Russie, et au final il l'a laisse faire le job.




> Trump, c'est quelqu'un qui ne s'est intress qu' l'argent et la clbrit durant toute sa vie et tu crois sincrement que Trump se soucie des tats-unis ?


Ben ouais, je ne vois pas pourquoi il n'aimerait pas les USA...
Si il voulait faire de l'argent il n'aurait pas fait de politique... (regardez comme certains dputs LREM pleurent parce qu'ils gagnent seulement 5000/mois).

tre dans la politique lui cote chre, c'est clairement pas un projet d'enrichissement personnelle.

----------


## Zirak

> Vous croyez que le prsident a un vritable pouvoir et qu'il choisie ce qu'il signe, mais en ralit ce n'est pas du tout le cas.
> On lui dit de signer un truc, il le signe et c'est tout 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> tre dans la politique lui cote chre, c'est clairement pas un projet d'enrichissement personnelle.


Si il ne fait pas ce qu'il veut, et qu'il n'y gagne rien, c'est quoi l'intrt pour lui de se prsenter  ce poste, de s'en prendre plein la gueule pendant 5 ans, et de perdre pleins de fric, alors qu'il pourrait ruiner grer je ne sais quelle socit / universit pour s'en faire encore plus du fric ?

D'ailleurs la question est valable pour tous les politiciens des USA ou mme en UE puisque tu affirmes que c'est pareil. Pourquoi les politiciens font tout a si ils n'y gagnent rien et qu'ils ne peuvent pas mettre en place ce pourquoi ils ont t lus ?

Ou tu vas nous trouver une bonne excuse pour nous dire qu'ils s'enrichissent tous, sauf Trump ?  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si il ne fait pas ce qu'il veut, et qu'il n'y gagne rien, c'est quoi l'intrt pour lui de se prsenter  ce poste, de s'en prendre plein la gueule pendant 5 ans, et de perdre pleins de fric, alors qu'il pourrait ruiner grer je ne sais quelle socit / universit pour s'en faire encore plus du fric ?


Trump est diffrent des autres parce qu'il est milliardaire, il ne dpend donc pas des lobbys, il a refus l'argent de tout le monde pendant sa campagne, pour ne rien devoir  personne.

Mais sinon tre prsident peut tre lucratif, il y a des commissions sur la vente d'arme, il y a des valises de billets (comme Kadhafi avec Sarkozy et Sgolne par exemple), etc.
tre prsident ce fut rentable pour Sarkozy par exemple, il a reu plein de cadeaux de la part de ses potes riches pour service rendu.

Et si les gens veulent tre prsident, c'est parce qu'ils sont gocentrique et veulent tre important.
===
Le prsident a un tout petit peu de contrle, il ne peut pas faire tout ce qu'il veut...
T'es souvent oblig de signer des choses que tu n'aimes pas.

----------


## Charvalos

> Trump est diffrent des autres parce qu'il est milliardaire, il ne dpend donc pas des lobbys, il a refus l'argent de tout le monde pendant sa campagne, pour ne rien devoir  personne.


C'est vrai qu'il n'a absolument pas touch d'argent de la part de la NRA (comme quasiment une grosse majorit des politiques aux USA).

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est vrai qu'il n'a absolument pas touch d'argent de la part de la NRA


Normalement non.
En tout cas il n'a pas reu d'argent de la part de l'AIPAC et c'est le plus important.
Chaque prsident est soutenu par l'AIPAC habituellement.

Qu'a fait Obama contre la NRA ?
Ce lobby est plus puissant que ne l'est le prsident.

----------


## cdusart

> Hillary mentait beaucoup plus que Trump.


Je vais juste marrter sur a, peux-tu me citer une source/tude crdible ayant affirmer a ? (ou mme non crdible,  dire vrai je suis juste curieux, encore une fois, de voir quelles sont tes sources d'information)

Comme souvent, il y a eu un double standard pendant l'lection aux us, seulement cette fois ci a a t extrme. Trump devait juste avoir son pantalon qui lui tombait pas sur les pieds pour que les gens le pensent crdible, et Clinton ne devait pas faire le moindre faux pas (y compris vestimentaire) pour que les gens la considre au mme niveau que Trump.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trump devait juste avoir son pantalon qui lui tombait pas sur les pieds pour que les gens le pensent crdible, et Clinton ne devait pas faire le moindre faux pas (y compris vestimentaire) pour que les gens la considre au mme niveau que Trump.


Hein ?
Moi je vois plus a comme la division du peuple:
- d'un ct il y a ceux qui n'en ont rien  foutre "voter a ne sert  rien, aussi bien tous les politiciens sont pourris" (c'est le meilleur groupe),
- aprs il y a les gens qui sont vraiment dans le systme, ils aiment Obama, les bobos font parti de ce groupe, ils aiment Hillary parce qu'elle est dmocrate et en plus elle est dans la politique depuis trs longtemps, 
- le dernier groupe c'est les anti systme, eux peuvent avoir une logique du type "si tous les mdias, tous les politiciens, tous les riches, toutes les stars sont contre Trump, c'est qu'il doit tre positif pour nous". 

En France Macron a dit des trucs pour les anti systme, il a dit "Nous on est nouveaux, on connait pas aussi bien la combine que les vieux de la politique, on volera moins".
Aux USA l'argument "Hillary est une bonne candidate parce qu'elle est dans la politique depuis des dcennies" est contre productif.




> Je vais juste marrter sur a, peux-tu me citer une source/tude crdible ayant affirmer a ?


Mais ya des tonnes de vidos sur YouTube, elle a un double discours et se contredit tout le temps.

----------


## cdusart

> Mais ya des tonnes de vidos sur YouTube, elle a un double discours et se contredit tout le temps.


Yep, tout le monde sait bien que youtube est une excellente source d'information, avec de trs bonne argumentation et tudes...

Si c'est ta source principal d'information, je te comprends un peu mieux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si c'est ta source principal d'information


Il s'agit de compilation de discours d'Hillary...
C'est le plus fidle  la ralit, vu qu'il n'y a pas d'interprtation, ce sont juste les faits, le matriel brut.

----------


## Zirak

Et on peut trouver exactement la mme chose sur Trump qui raconte connerie sur connerie, chaque jour que Dieu fait.

Donc comment arrives-tu  quantifier qui en raconte plus que d'autres ? A part en dcidant que c'est Hillary car tu ne l'aime pas.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

J'ai lu la biographie des Clinton, vu je ne sais pas combien de reportages sur eux, traduis quelques vidos et fait un article de dix pages sur le sujet, voudrais tu que nous en dbattions tous les deux des Clinton ? Une chose m'a saut aux yeux quand j'ai lu la biographie : tous les deux seraient capables de vendre leurs parents pour arriver au pouvoir. Ils ont trahis tous les idaux par soif de pouvoir, notamment en 2003 en soutenant Bush et les neo-conservateurs lorsqu'il a annonc vouloir envahir l'Irak, alors que les Clinton taient au dpart farouchement opposs  eux. Elle a soutenu le programme de destruction de la Libye et s'est rjouit  la mort de Kadhafi. Enfin la fondation Clinton, subventionn par l'Elite US et par des dons des mirs dArabie saoudite, entre autre, tait en fait une fausse fondation soi-disant au service des plus pauvres mais qui en fait servait leurs intrts en  vue de gagner la maison blanche. Bref, les Clinton sont le lie de l'humanit.

Renseigne toi un peu.

----------


## Zirak

Et ? 

Tu veux qu'on liste toutes les casseroles de Trump ? Dsol mais je suis pas en congs en ce moment.  ::ptdr:: 

Rien qu'en sachant qu'une bonne partie de sa fortune, il l'a construite en ruinant la vie de milliers d'amricains, c'est sr qu'il est le mieux plac et le plus honnte pour reprsenter / amliorer la vie des gens du peuple.  ::aie:: 

Quand au nombre de promesses qu'il n'a pas tenu et/ou au nombre de changement de veste qu'il effectue en permanence, pour ma part (en dehors du fait que Trump ou Clinton, les amricains auraient t mieux gts avec Sanders  ::D: ), j'aurai bien du mal  pouvoir dire avec exactitude lequel est le pire des deux...

Bref, ce que j'essayais de faire comprendre  Ryu, dire que Clinton est pire, ou Trump est pire, c'est plus une question du jugement personnel que d'une ralit dans les faits, car toutes la crasse qu'il peut sortir pour Hillary, on en trouve autant sur Trump.

----------


## cdusart

Pris individuellement, Clinton n'est clairement pas genial. Mais le probleme c'est de la comparer a Trump. Les echelles de valeur ne sont pas binaires, entre deux maux, il y a toujours moyen de les comparer. 

Par curiosite, si les Clinton sont la lie de l'humanite, comment tu qualifie Trump ? 

@Ryu
Tu peux effectivement de faire ta propre opinion en ecoutant les gens, moi-meme je lis souvent les retranscriptions brut VO des discours, mais la question que je posais c'est de savoir si tu as vu passe une etude ou article sur cette question.

ps
Actuellement sur un qwerty, d'ou le manque d'accent

----------


## Ryu2000

> dire que Clinton est pire, ou Trump est pire, c'est plus une question du jugement personnel que d'une ralit dans les faits, car toutes la crasse qu'il peut sortir pour Hillary, on en trouve autant sur Trump.


Alors dj Clinton est pire que Trump, parce qu'*elle est dans la politique depuis plus longtemps*, elle a tremp dans beaucoup de sales affaires, elle est responsable de massacre de masse.
C'est une no conservatrice, pro guerre et compltement hystrique :



Ensuite mme si Trump tait aussi pourri qu'Hillary, il serait quand mme important de critiquer Hillary, parce que des articles anti Trump c'est facile  trouver, il suffit de regarder n'importe quel mdia officiel, n'importe quel jour.
Il y a des articles anti Trump partout, tout le temps, tout le monde critique Trump.
Bon aprs Hillary n'est pas prsidente, donc c'est normal qu'on ne parle pas d'elle, mais il ne faut quand mme pas l'oublier.




> les amricains auraient t mieux gts avec Sanders


C'est dommage qu'Hillary ait truqu les primaires Dmocrates pour prendre la place de Bernie...
Il aurait peut tre gagn contre Trump.
Democrats rigged the 2016 primary for Hillary Clinton, claims former DNC chair




> Quand au nombre de promesses qu'il n'a pas tenu et/ou au nombre de changement de veste qu'il effectue en permanence


Ce n'est pas de sa faute, il fait le maximum pour respecter ses promesses de campagne (plus que les autres prsidents).
Mais on l'empche souvent de faire ce qu'il veut.
Quand t'es prsident t'as marge de manuvre est faible, tu n'as pas le pouvoir absolu, on peut t'empcher de raliser tes promesses de campagne (gnralement les prsidents n'essaient pas autant que Trump).

===
Ce qui est certains c'est que le monde l'a chapp belle, parce que si Hillary avait gagn, la situation serait encore pire qu'aujourd'hui.

----------


## Neckara

Qu'est-ce qu'on en a  faire que l'un soit pire ou non que l'autre ?

Sachant aussi que l'lection amricaine est passe depuis un certain temps.

----------


## arond

> Alors dj Clinton est pire que Trump, parce qu'*elle est dans la politique depuis plus longtemps*, elle a tremp dans beaucoup de sales affaires, elle est responsable de massacre de masse.


Juste Ryu on t'a jamais appris l'argumentation a l'cole ou quoi ?  ::weird:: 

Quand tu dis que quelqu'un est responsable de tuerie de masse on justifie ton propos "phrase incriminente" (source) lien vers la source. 
C'est pas compliqu pourtant  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qu'est-ce qu'on en a  faire que l'un soit pire ou non que l'autre ?


C'est toujours la question en politique :
- Qui est le pire entre Chirac et Jean Marie
- Qui est le pire entre Sarkozy et Sgolne
- Qui est le pire entre Hollande et Sarkozy
- Qui est le pire entre Macron et Marine

Il n'y a pas de vote "Les deux ne sont pas assez bons" et c'est dommage.
Ce systme est mal conu, il faudrait quelque chose de plus dmocratique, ou parfois le peuple puisse s'exprimer directement sur un sujet.
On dirait que le peuple marche de moins en moins dans la propagande officielle.
Parce qu'au final Macron c'est que 18% des lecteurs qui se sont dplacs, vu la campagne de Pub qu'il y a eu ce n'est pas un score immense.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est toujours la question en politique [...]
> Il n'y a pas de vote "Les deux ne sont pas assez bons" et c'est dommage.





> Sachant aussi que l'lection amricaine est passe depuis un certain temps.





> Ce systme est mal conu, il faudrait quelque chose de plus dmocratique, ou parfois le peuple puisse s'exprimer directement sur un sujet. On dirait que le peuple marche de moins en moins dans la propagande officielle.


Quel est le rapport ici ?




> Parce qu'au final Macron c'est que 18% des lecteurs qui se sont dplacs, vu la campagne de Pub qu'il y a eu ce n'est pas un score immense.


Parler de Macron dans le contexte d'une discussion sur la politique amricaine... tu n'as vraiment aucune honte...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parler de Macron dans le contexte d'une discussion sur la politique amricaine... tu n'as vraiment aucune honte...


C'est parce qu'au dbut je voulais dire :
"Il faudrait un systme plus dmocratique o les gens pourraient s'exprimer sur certaines questions. Mme si ils sont cons parce qu'ils se font influencer par les mdias."
Et l je me suis dis "En faite ils ne sont pas si manipul que a parce que Trump a t lu, alors que les mdias taient contre lui".
Enfin je me suis "Mme en France la propagande n'a pas trop pris, Macron n'a pas fait un score immense surtout quand on regarde la campagne de Pub".

C'est parce que le systme perd du pouvoir de contrle que Facebook panique.
Zuckeberg tait  fond pro Hillary et anti Trump.

D'aprs le systme il y a trop de liberts sur YouTube, Facebook et Twitter.
Les choses vont changer, le contenu qui ne plait pas  l'idologie du systme sera moins bien rfrenc, moins visible et non montis.

----------


## Zirak

> Alors dj Clinton est pire que Trump, parce qu'elle est dans la politique depuis plus longtemps, elle a tremp dans beaucoup de sales affaires, elle est responsable de massacre de masse.
> C'est une no conservatrice, pro guerre et compltement hystrique :


On ne doit toujours pas parler franais... 





> Ce n'est pas de sa faute, il fait le maximum pour respecter ses promesses de campagne (plus que les autres prsidents).
> Mais on l'empche souvent de faire ce qu'il veut.
> *Quand t'es prsident t'as marge de manuvre est faible, tu n'as pas le pouvoir absolu, on peut t'empcher de raliser tes promesses de campagne* (gnralement les prsidents n'essaient pas autant que Trump).
> 
> ===
> Ce qui est certains c'est que le monde l'a chapp belle, parce que si Hillary avait gagn, *la situation serait encore pire qu'aujourd'hui*.


Puisque les prsidents n'ont presque pas de marge de manoeuvre et blablabla, pourquoi a aurait t pire avec Hillary puisque de toutes faons, elle n'aurait rien pu mettre en place de ses promesses ?  ::aie:: 

Quelles preuves as-tu que Trump en fait plus que les autres ou qu'il essai plus et qu'on lui met des btons dans les roues ?


Tu as le droit d'aimer Trump, et de ne pas aimer Hillary, mais ne viens pas nous affirmer tes lubies comme tant des certitudes, alors que comme d'hab, tu as que dalle pour prouver ce que tu avances, merci.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Puisque les prsidents n'ont presque pas de marge de manoeuvre et blablabla, pourquoi a aurait t pire avec Hillary puisque de toutes faons, elle n'aurait rien pu mettre en place de ses promesses ?


Hillary va dans le sens du systme, elle est pote avec les lobbys, elle fera avec plaisir ce que le systme lui demandera.
Ils sont en symbiose complte.

Trump c'est pas un gars du systme, sont discours est souvent  l'oppos du systme.
Alors qu'Hillary est le systme, elle en fait partie.
Trump a le vent de face, Hillary a le vent dans le dos.




> Quelles preuves as-tu que Trump en fait plus que les autres ou qu'il essai plus et qu'on lui met des btons dans les roues ?


J'ai vu pas mal de news "Trump a nouveau bloqu dans son projet...".
Mais c'est vrai que a passe de plus en plus.
Il a du donn d'un ct pour gagner des liberts de l'autre.
La politique c'est du marchandage parfois.
Pour qu'on le laisse faire des trucs, il doit accepter de faire d'autres trucs.

----------


## Zirak

> Hillary va dans le sens du systme, elle est pote avec les lobbys, elle fera avec plaisir ce que le systme lui demandera.
> Ils sont en symbiose complte.
> 
> Trump c'est pas un gars du systme, sont discours est souvent  l'oppos du systme.
> Alors qu'Hillary est le systme, elle en fait partie.
> Trump a le vent de face, Hillary a le vent dans le dos.


Aaahhhhhh

Donc dans tous les pays, les seuls prsidents qui ont les mains lies, c'est seulement ceux que tu aimes bien, tous les autres font plus ou moins ce qu'ils veulent. C'est quand mme drlement pratique pour dbattre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc dans tous les pays, les seuls prsidents qui ont les mains lies, c'est seulement ceux que tu aimes bien, tous les autres font plus ou moins ce qu'ils veulent.


Tu prends le truc  l'envers, en rgle gnrale *je n'aime pas ceux que le systme aime*.

Je trouve a louche, quand tous les mdias sont sympas avec quelqu'un a cache un truc. (il faut dire que les mdias sont possd par des ultra riche et j'aime pas les riches)
Hillary tait soutenu par tout le monde, y compris Madonna, Lady Gaga, Obama, etc.

 l'inverse tout le monde crachait sur Trump et l je me suis dis "Si tout le systme l'attaque il doit forcment faire quelque chose de bien".
J'aime pas l'idologie dominante et dans une certaine mesure "les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis".

La vision occidentale est trop manichenne.
Je prfrerai que ce soit plus neutre et qu'on ait plus de points de vue.

----------


## Invit

> La vision occidentale est trop manichenne.


Dommage que ce soit pas dj trolldi  ::mouarf:: 
Tu n'as pas l'impression d'tre juste un poil manichen ?

----------


## Neckara

> J'aime pas l'idologie dominante et dans une certaine mesure "les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis".


Ouais, mais l'expression "les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis", c'est ce que le systme dit.
a cache quelque chose, si tu veux mon avis.


En gros quand le systme dit noir, tu dis blanc, et quand il dit blanc, tu dis noir. T'es trop un r3b3l.
Si tu ne fais que prendre le contre-pied de ce que le "systme" "dit", ne penses pas plus qu'une personne qui en boirait les paroles.

tre critique, prendre du recul, c'est bien. Mais l c'est juste de l'esprit de contradiction pour le plaisir de contredire. Le systme te dirais de ne pas sauter par la fentre parce que c'est dangereux que tu le ferais...

----------


## cdusart

> Alors dj Clinton est pire que Trump, parce qu'*elle est dans la politique depuis plus longtemps*, elle a tremp dans beaucoup de sales affaires, elle est responsable de massacre de masse.
> C'est une no conservatrice, pro guerre et compltement hystrique :


Elle fait de la politique depuis plus longtemps que l'autre et donc elle est plus coupable ....

La logique et l'argumentation, c'est pour les faibles. 
La thorie du complot en revanche c'est naturel, si tout le monde dit du bien c'est que c'est mal, si tout le monde en dit du mal c'est que c'est bien. 

Je comprend de mieux en mieux la difficult que l'on a pour discuter avec toi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu n'as pas l'impression d'tre juste un poil manichen ?


J'exagre pour la blague.

Mais ce serait bien si le point de vue des gens taient entre les deux.
Si vous tes souvent d'accord avec le message des mdias officielles franais c'est mauvais signe.

Facebook est trop anti Trump.
Le systme pense qu' cause de la libert sur les rseaux sociaux Trump a t lu.
Le systme ne veut pas que a se reproduise, il veut garder son pouvoir d'influence.

C'tait trop marrant de voir la gueule des prsentateurs se dcomposer au moment de llection de Trump, a les a tellement fait chier.  ::ptdr:: 
C'tait la grosse surprise pour eux (surtout chez les prsentateurs franais), "Il y a 93% de chance qu'Hillary soit lu" ! lol

----------


## Invit

> Mais ce serait bien si le point de vue des gens taient entre les deux.


Bien souvent, le point de vue des gens est entre les deux (traditionnellement, en France, on est d'ailleurs plutt anti-les-deux pour tre sr). Les mdias, c'est comme la politique, a n'a rien  voir avec les gens. Tu enfonces des portes ouvertes ou tu enfonces des portes en bton, selon le cas. Dans tous les cas, tu fais fuir tes interlocuteurs inutilement.  bon entendeur  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bien souvent, le point de vue des gens est entre les deux (traditionnellement, en France, on est d'ailleurs plutt anti-les-deux pour tre sr).


Je le vois pas trop l'entre deux.
Mais a a l'air cool cette histoire d'anti-les-deux, a me plait comme philosophie  ::): .

Bon l c'est HS, mais :
Je trouve qu'ici il y a pas mal de gens  fond :
- pro UE
- anti Assad 
- pro rebelle
- anti Trump

Alors que a ferait pas de mal de dire de temps en temps que l'UE pose problme et que les rebelles sont des $%#&s...

Surtout que l avec Facebook on veut augmenter la normalisation des esprits.
On voit a aussi avec Macron et son ministre de la vrit.
J'aime pas qu'on cherche  imposer "a t'as le droit de le penser", "a tu n'as pas le droit de le penser".
Fait chier ! Normalement c'est la libert de penser et dire ce que tu veux, tant que tu n'incites pas  la violence.

On critique certains tat qu'on considr comme des dictatures et on fait pire qu'eux.
On est plus surveill que le peuple de la pire dictature totalitaire de l'histoire.

----------


## cdusart

> Si vous tes souvent d'accord avec le message des mdias officielles franais c'est mauvais signe.
> 
> Facebook est trop anti Trump.
> Le systme pense qu' cause de la libert sur les rseaux sociaux Trump a t lu.
> Le systme ne veut pas que a se reproduise, il veut garder son pouvoir d'influence.
> 
> C'tait trop marrant de voir la gueule des prsentateurs se dcomposer au moment de llection de Trump, a les a tellement fait chier. 
> C'tait la grosse surprise pour eux (surtout chez les prsentateurs franais), "Il y a 93% de chance qu'Hillary soit lu" ! lol


Comment tu dfinis le "systme" ? 

C'tait bien + de 90% de chance quelques semaine avant l'lection, mais c'est descendu  55~60 % suite  l'intervention du fbi avec une dclaration ne disant rien qui a dclench une srie d'article dans les mdia qui a t peru trs ngativement et qui a fait plonger drastiquement Clinton dans les intentions de votes.

Tu prends CNN, par exemple, sont-ils anti-Trump ? Non, mais le problme c'est qu'ils dnoncent chacun des mensonges/incohrences de Trump, comme il le font n'importe quel politicien. Mais le problme c'est que Trump et son entourage en produis tellement qu'on finit sans raison par les assimiler  des anti-trump.

Maintenant la question que tu dois te poser, c'est de savoir si c'est normal que les mdia dnoncent les mensonges des politiciens ?

----------


## Zirak

> Mais ce serait bien si le point de vue des gens taient entre les deux.


Et si tu commenais par te l'appliquer  toi-mme pour montrer l'exemple ?  ::mouarf:: 

Non parce que dans le genre "binaire" et "manichen", tu te pose l quand mme, il suffit de voir ta position sur les diffrents sujets (rien que niveau USA / Russie, ou Trump / Hillary, ou Assad / rebelles / terroristes, ou je ne sais quoi d'autre xD), pas une once de nuance, un avis tranch qui ne bouge pas d'un pouce mme quand on te mets les faits devant les yeux, etc. etc. 

La seule diffrence avec les autres, comme le rappelle cdusart, c'est que tu es dans la contradiction, juste pour le plaisir d'tre dans la contradiction, mme si ce que tu soutiens est faux. Moi j'appelle pas a avoir du recul, ou tre nuanc, ou faire entendre "l'avis inverse", j'appelle cela de la btise pure.

Que tu soutienne un avis contradictoire quand il y a effectivement de quoi se poser des questions et que tu as des lments probants dans ce sens, c'est trs bien, mais avoir un avis contradictoire juste en fonction de la source ou du sujet trait, bas sur un simple "j'ai le droit d'affirmer a mme si j'ai aucune preuve, juste car j'ai envie", c'est idiot.





> On est plus surveill que le peuple de la pire dictature totalitaire de l'histoire.


T'as vraiment aucune honte...

----------


## Neckara

> Fait chier ! Normalement c'est la libert de penser et dire ce que tu veux, tant que tu n'incites pas  la violence.


Justement... si tu pouvais faire usage un peu plus souvent de cette libert, cela nous ferait du bien...


Ce n'est pas une question de dire "non tu n'as pas le droit de penser cela", mais une question de "arrte d'enchaner conneries sur conneries, sans jamais te remettre en cause ou chercher  t'amliorer".

----------


## Invit

> On est plus surveill que le peuple de la pire dictature totalitaire de l'histoire.


Paranoa ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Paranoa ?


Ben non.
On sait que certains services de renseignements peuvent avoir accs  toutes nos donnes personnelles (email, appelles, SMS, photos, etc).
Les rseaux sociaux ont plein d'infos personnelles, qu'ils vendent et rachtent.

Sous prtexte de lutte contre le terrorisme et de scurit, on perd des liberts (et l c'est impossible de me contredire).
Les gouvernements veulent limiter le chiffrement des donnes, ils veulent installer des portes drobes, ils veulent interdire l'argent liquide, etc.
Si une fille active sur son smartphone, les donnes mobiles, ainsi que la golocalisation et ben Tinder saura en permanence ses coordonnes gographique si il veut. (d'ailleurs plein d'applications demandent des droits qu'elles ne devraient pas demander, par exemple l'accs aux SMS, ou au contacts).

Alors que la surveillance de masse a ne fonctionne pas :
Nice, la ville la plus surveille de France, pourtant vulnrable
Il faisait le mariole l'autre $%@#& d'Estrosi " Nice on ne risque rien, on a des camras de surveillance", on a tous pu constater l'efficacit de ses camras...

Nice : pour Christian Estrosi, la reconnaissance faciale aurait permis d'identifier le terroriste avant l'attentat



> C'tait en janvier 2015, quelques jours seulement aprs les attentats de Charlie Hebdo et de l'Hyper Cacher de la porte de Vincennes. Lors d'un conseil municipal, le maire de Nice,  l'poque Christian Estrosi, avait vant les mrites de la vidosurveillance. "*Je suis  peu prs convaincu que si Paris avait t quipe du mme rseau que le ntre, les frres Kouachi n'auraient pass 3 carrefours sans tre neutraliss et interpells*", avait-il dclar. La ralit lui a malheureusement donn tort et le millier de camras installes dans la ville n'ont pas permis d'empcher l'attentat perptr le 14 juillet sur la Promenade des Anglais


===
On s'loigne de Facebook qui veut empcher toutes publications de message qui ne vont pas dans le sens de son idologie.
Il y a une forte "bien-pensance" aujourd'hui, c'est extremement pnible.

Au dbut on se disait que c'tait cool Internet, n'importe qui pouvait sexprimer, chaque point de vue aurait sa place, ben en fait non.
Internet est trop libre et les gouvernements ne sont pas content.

Christophe Barbier : "a se rgule aussi Internet... Les Chinois, ils y arrivent bien !"

----------


## Zirak

> Ben non.
> On sait que certains services de renseignements peuvent avoir accs  toutes nos donnes personnelles (email, appelles, SMS, photos, etc).


Mme la NSA ne peut obtenir tout a sans galrer un minimum, donc dans les autres pays je doute que cela soit la norme.





> Les rseaux sociaux ont plein d'infos personnelles, qu'ils vendent et rachtent.


Et quoi, 90% de ces infos y sont car tu as choisi d'utiliser un rseau social et que tu as dcid de rentrer ces informations dedans ? 

On peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre, les gens de Facebook et compagnie, il faut bien qu'ils soient pays, aprs si tu n'adhre pas  leur systme conomique, tu n'utilise pas leurs services.  :;): 





> Sous prtexte de lutte contre le terrorisme et de scurit, on perd des liberts (et l c'est impossible de me contredire).
> Les gouvernements veulent limiter le chiffrement des donnes, ils veulent installer des portes drobes, ils veulent interdire l'argent liquide, etc.


Quoi, donc nos gouvernements veulent mettre en place plus ou moins ce qui se fait dans la majorit des dictatures que tu affectionnes tant ? 

Je ne vois pas o est le problme, puisque l'on vit si bien dans ces pays, du coup, la libert d'expression, a doit pas servir  grand chose...

D'ailleurs quand je vois tout ce que notre "peu de libert d'expression" te permet de raconter, il y a des fois o je souhaiterais presque que l'on en ait encore moins...  ::zoubi:: 





> Si une fille active sur son smartphone, les donnes mobiles, ainsi que la golocalisation et ben Tinder saura en permanence ses coordonnes gographique si il veut.


C'est vrai que venant d'une APP de rencontre te proposant des profils autour de toi, le fait qu'elle utilise la golocalisation du tlphone, c'est vraiment une honte !   ::aie:: 



Bref, mme si tu as effectivement peut-tre perdu un peu de "libert d'expression", tu ne peux pas comparer la situation en France ou on occident,  la situation de la pire dictature totalitaire de toute l'histoire, y'a des pays o mme actuellement, tu pourrais te faire descendre pour avoir crach ne serait que 5% de ce que tu balance sur le gouvernement. Vas critiquer le gouvernement comme a en Core du Nord, puisqu'ils y sont si gentils, on va voir combien de temps tu vas tenir avant de finir oubli dans un cachot. -_-

----------


## Madmac

Faut vraiment-tre con comme un balai pour croire que ces types ont pu avoir une influence significative.  Mais les Dmocrates et leur supporteurs au FBI sentent la soupe chaude. Alors ils s'accrochent  ce qu'ils peuvent pour pouvoir continuer  vendre ' l'intervention russe'. Aprs tout, c'est maintenant une vidence que Trump tait surveill, pas directement. Mais son personnel de campagne, Aussi bien dire que seul sa chambre  coucher n'tait pas sous surveillance.

Il y a treize russes qui viennent de d'enrichir de plusieurs millions de dollars pour faire de faux tmoignage.

----------


## cdusart

> Faut vraiment-tre con comme un balai pour croire que ces types ont pu avoir une influence significative.  Mais les Dmocrates et leur supporteurs au FBI sentent la soupe chaude. Alors ils s'accrochent  ce qu'ils peuvent pour pouvoir continuer  vendre ' l'intervention russe'. Aprs tout, c'est maintenant une vidence que Trump tait surveill, pas directement. Mais son personnel de campagne, Aussi bien dire que seul sa chambre  coucher n'tait pas sous surveillance.
> 
> Il y a treize russes qui viennent de d'enrichir de plusieurs millions de dollars pour faire de faux tmoignage.


Vous avez rellement suivi l'lection aux usa ??????

Le fbi est une terre rpublicaine.
Durant la campagne le fbi a fait des dclarations du moindre coup de vent concernant Clinton mais a toujours pass sous silence les problme de Trump qui n'ont t voqu qu'aprs l'lection. C'est une des raisons du swing juste avant le vote.  

Si certaines personnes de l'entourage de Trump ont t plac sous surveillance, l'histoire a prouv qu'ils ont juste fait leur boulot, ce qui en soit est rassurant en soi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le fbi


Trump est plus un indpendant qu'un rpublicain.
Et le FBI est autant pote avec les Dmocrates qu'avec les Rpublicains, de toute faon il n'y a pas de diffrences entre Dmocrates et Rpublicains comme il n'y a pas de diffrence entre PS, UMP, LREM.
Tiens a me fait penser que Trump est en guerre contre le FBI en ce moment.

Pris  partie en Floride, Donald Trump accuse le FBI de navoir pas su empcher la tuerie

Trump accuse le FBI d'avoir politis les enqutes en faveur des dmocrates



> "Les plus hauts responsables et enquteurs du FBI et du ministre de la Justice ont politis le processus sacr d'investigation en faveur des dmocrates et contre les rpublicains", a tweet M. Trump sans dire nommment qui il visait.


Donald Trump met en cause l'intgrit du FBI



> Donald Trump relance l'offensive contre le FBI. Il a autoris la dclassification d'une note confidentielle de quatre pages qui dnoncerait "un biais anti-Trump" dans l'enqute du FBI portant sur le piratage informatique pendant la campagne prsidentielle.


===
C'est pas forcment nouveau :
Trump vire le patron du FBI, la dcision de trop ?



> Donald Trump a limog James Comey, provoquant un toll parmi les membres dmocrates du Congrs, mais galement parmi ceux de son propre camp.

----------


## cdusart

> bla


nop, le fbi est rpublicain, prouve-moi que j'ai tort, si tu le veux/peux.

Mais ce que j'ai dit prcdemment c'est qu'ils savent aussi faire leur boulot. Et donc Trump se sent oppress par le fbi car les gens autours de lui et lui-mme sont inquit par les enqutes en cours du fbi. Et donc Trump fait ce qu'il sait faire de mieux, du bruit et s'aliner des gens.

----------


## Ryu2000

> nop, le fbi est rpublicain


Ben si tu veux, on final je m'en fous.
Pour moi Trump n'est pas rpublicain, parce qu'ils taient tous contre lui et ne l'ont jamais aid avant son lction.
Et je ne vois pas de diffrence entre Rpublicains et Dmocrates.

Pour moi c'est une fausse opposition, mais c'est vrai que c'est marrant lphant contre ne.
1. La droite est nulle je vais voter  gauche
2. La gauche est nulle je vais voter  droite
3. La droite est nulle je vais voter  gauche
4. La gauche est nulle je vais voter  droite
etc.

En France on a mme eu mieux : la gauche et la droite sont nulle je vais voter Macron  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## cdusart

> Ben si tu veux, on final je m'en fous.
> Pour moi Trump n'est pas rpublicain, parce qu'ils taient tous contre lui et ne l'ont jamais aid avant son lction.
> Et je ne vois pas de diffrence entre Rpublicains et Dmocrates.


Trump est du parti de Trump, c'est honntement compliqu de le qualifier.
Par contre, ds qu'il a t nomin, les rpublicain l'ont soutenu. Et mme actuellement une grande partie le soutient encore.

Mais si tu ne vois pas la diffrence entre les rpublicain et dmocrate, il va falloir un jour que tu te renseignes un minimum pour tre crdible. La division est relle mais elle ne correspond clairement pas  notre division en France. L'amalgame dmocrate = gauche franaise et rpublicain = droite franaise est souvent prsent pour faciliter la comprhension des gens mais n'est pas vrai. C'est simplement une autre forme de division mais qui s'appelle aussi gauche/droite chez eux

edit
marrant de voir que l'on se prend tous les deux des avis ngatifs sur le sujet, n'hsitez  venir crire une petit ligne pour partager votre vision du sujet, je suis toujours curieux de connaitre les varits d'opinions qui existent sur un mme sujet

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*USA : le Procureur gnral met en place une quipe pour enquter sur les cyberingrences*
*suite  des inquitudes sur un risque d'ingrence russe*

Les tats-Unis n'ont pas encore digr l'interfrence russe dans les lections prsidentielles de novembre 2016, qui selon les dmocrates et un rapport de la CIA, aurait permis  Donald Trump d'accder  la Maison-Blanche. Jusqu' ce jour, Facebook et Twitter sont encore interrogs sur le rle qu'ont jou leurs plateformes respectives dans la diffusion de propagande russe sur Internet.  propos, Facebook a rcemment admis avoir sous-estim  quel point sa plateforme aurait t manipule pour diffuser de fausses informations pendant l'lection prsidentielle de 2016. Tentant de se racheter, la firme de Mark Zuckerberg prvoit donc augmenter de manire significative le nombre de personnes travaillant sur l'intgrit lectorale avant les lections de mi-mandat plus tard cette anne, et a dclar qu'elle allait embaucher  des gens qui enqutent sur ce genre d'abus par des acteurs trangers. 

 neuf mois des lections de mi-mandat, le Procureur gnral des tats-Unis Jeff Sessions a dcid de former une quipe qui sera charge d'enquter sur les cyberingrences. Cette dcision est motive par de nouvelles inquitudes qui voient le jour aux tats-Unis sur un risque d'ingrence russe dans les lections de mi-mandat.


Jeff Sessions a ordonn la mise en place d'une force oprationnelle, charge d'envisager comment le Dpartement amricain de la Justice (DoJ) peut contrer au mieux les cybermenaces mondiales visant par exemple  s'ingrer dans des lections ou  endommager des infrastructures essentielles. Dans une note signe vendredi dernier, mais rendue publique seulement mardi, le procureur gnral des tats-Unis demande  la force oprationnelle d'tudier de prs comment le rseau Internet est utilis pour diffuser des idologies extrmes et pour recruter des partisans, et comment des hackers s'y prennent pour drober des informations aux entreprises, aux particuliers et aux gouvernements.

 Internet nous a apport de nouveaux outils stupfiants qui nous aident  travailler,  communiquer,  participer  notre conomie, mais ces outils-l peuvent aussi tre utiliss par des criminels, des terroristes, et des gouvernements ennemis , a estim Jeff Sessions. L'quipe qui vient d'tre mise en place devra remettre un rapport  Jeff Sessions  la fin du mois de juin, a prcis le dpartement de la Justice.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## VivienD

> [...]
> 
> Mais si tu ne vois pas la diffrence entre les rpublicain et dmocrate, il va falloir un jour que tu te renseignes un minimum pour tre crdible. La division est relle mais elle ne correspond clairement pas  notre division en France. L'amalgame dmocrate = gauche franaise et rpublicain = droite franaise est souvent prsent pour faciliter la comprhension des gens mais n'est pas vrai. C'est simplement une autre forme de division mais qui s'appelle aussi gauche/droite chez eux
> 
> [...]


En effet, l'idologie des dmocrates amricains ne correspond pas du tout  l'idologie des socialistes franais. En ralit, l'idologie des premiers correspond plutt  celle du centre-droit et donc celle de Macron, tandis que le Parti socialiste, les Verts et la France Insoumise seraient qualifis de partis communistes aux tats-Unis d'Amrique et les partis franais encore plus  gauche de partis "alt-left". Toutefois, la double comparaison dmocrates-PS et rpublicains-UMP restait plus ou moins valide avant 2017, du fait que le PS et l'UMP taient les deux gros poids lourds du monde politique franais (alors  la limite du bipartisme de fait).




> *USA : le Procureur gnral met en place une quipe pour enquter sur les cyberingrences*
> *suite  des inquitudes sur un risque d'ingrence russe*
> 
> [et le reste de l'article...]


La Russie est donc devenue la tte de Turc de l'opposition politique amricaine.
 ::dehors::

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Et ? 
> 
> Tu veux qu'on liste toutes les casseroles de Trump ? Dsol mais je suis pas en congs en ce moment. 
> 
> Rien qu'en sachant qu'une bonne partie de sa fortune, il l'a construite en ruinant la vie de milliers d'amricains, c'est sr qu'il est le mieux plac et le plus honnte pour reprsenter / amliorer la vie des gens du peuple. 
> 
> Quand au nombre de promesses qu'il n'a pas tenu et/ou au nombre de changement de veste qu'il effectue en permanence, pour ma part (en dehors du fait que Trump ou Clinton, les amricains auraient t mieux gts avec Sanders ), j'aurai bien du mal  pouvoir dire avec exactitude lequel est le pire des deux...
> 
> Bref, ce que j'essayais de faire comprendre  Ryu, dire que Clinton est pire, ou Trump est pire, c'est plus une question du jugement personnel que d'une ralit dans les faits, car toutes la crasse qu'il peut sortir pour Hillary, on en trouve autant sur Trump.


Bien sur que Trump a des casseroles. On ne va pas comparer Clinton et Trump, c'est comme comparer des choux et des carottes mais Trump n'tant pas un politicien pure jus et n'ayant aucun besoin d'argent pour sa campagne, il est sacrment moins corrompu que la fine quipe de l'Arkansas. Mais bon, revenons au dbat...

----------


## Madmac

> Vous avez rellement suivi l'lection aux usa ??????
> 
> Le fbi est une terre rpublicaine.


Il faudrait vraiment que tu te mette  jour, les lections ce de l''histoire ancienne. Non seulement, il est dmontr que l'quipe de Trump tait vritablement sous coute. Mais le FBI l'ai fait  partir d'une histoire bidon financ par les Dmocrates.

Pour commencer, un journaliste de CNN, s'est fait prendre par une camra admettant que l'ingrence russe n'tait qu'une opration pour se faire de l'auditoire.




Un rsum de l'impact de l'affaire du mmo de FISA:

----------


## cdusart

> Il faudrait vraiment que tu te mette  jour, les lections ce de l''histoire ancienne. Non seulement, il est dmontr que l'quipe de Trump tait vritablement sous coute. Mais le FBI l'ai fait  partir d'une histoire bidon financ par les Dmocrates.
> 
> Pour commencer, un journaliste de CNN, s'est fait prendre par une camra admettant que l'ingrence russe n'tait qu'une opration pour se faire de l'auditoire.


Vous n'avez pas l'impression que les coutes sur l'entourage de Trump taient justifies ? Vous ne vous tes pas rendu compte qu'encore un proche de Trump de plus s'est retrouver  faire un plaider coupable dans une affaire rcente ? Ce que je critique c'est le double standard, ds que le fbi bougeait autour de clinton, la terre entire tait inform, mais pour trump il fallu attendre que les lection soient pass pour que l'on entende parler d'un certain nombre d'affaires.

Si tu parles du memo de Nunes, va le lire un coup et va couter ce que nunes a lui-mme a admis sur ce mmo notamment  propos de fameux footnote.
En quoi 15s de video d'un journaliste prise en camra cach prouve quoique ce soit ? comme je l'ai dis auparavant, on verra comment lenqute de Mueller va finir.

Plus srieusement vitez de vous documenter via des chanes douteuses, le deuxime lien vido pointe sur une chane d'un gars rput pour promouvoir les thories conspirationnistes et confondre opinion et faits entre autre

edit



> Bien sur que Trump a des casseroles. On ne va pas comparer Clinton et Trump, c'est comme comparer des choux et des carottes mais Trump n'tant pas un politicien pure jus et n'ayant aucun besoin d'argent pour sa campagne, il est sacrment moins corrompu que la fine quipe de l'Arkansas. Mais bon, revenons au dbat...


Je ne percute pas la logique, pourquoi dire qu'on ne vas pas les comparer pour les comparer  la fin de la mme phrase ?
Et cette comparaison c'est encore un truc  la Ryu : elle a fait plus de politique donc elle est plus corrompu ? 
Et la richesse de Trump est aussi quelque chose de conflictuelle; si vous voulez voir un truc marrant et comprendre un partie du problme, allez voir ce que Ivanka dis de son pre dans le documentaire born rich

----------


## Neckara

> Vous n'avez pas l'impression que les coutes sur l'entourage de Trump taient justifies ? Vous ne vous tes pas rendu compte qu'encore un proche de Trump de plus s'est retrouver  faire un plaider coupable dans une affaire rcente ?


Non.

On ne place pas des coutes tlphoniques  tout va, selon notre bon vouloir.
Les coutes tlphoniques sont ralises dans un cadre trs prcis, quand on a dj plus qu'une suspicion, et pour certains types d'affaires. L'unique et simple fait qu'un proche se retrouve coupable d'une chose ne suffit,  lui seul, en rien  justifier d'une coute tlphonique.

De plus, on est ici dans le cadre d'une lection prsidentielle, cela peut s'assimiler  de l'espionnage politique, ce qui est plutt dangereux pour la dmocratie.





> Ce que je critique c'est le double standard, ds que le fbi bougeait autour de clinton, la terre entire tait inform, mais pour trump il fallu attendre que les lection soient pass pour que l'on entende parler d'un certain nombre d'affaires.


Dj, avec Wikileaks, la Terre entire tait au courante de l'affaire.

Dans le cas de Trump, l'affaire tait un peu plus "confidentielle", et je crois me souvenir que c'tait Trump lui-mme qui affirmait faire l'objet de surveillances, choses que son opposition essayait de nier/minimiser. 

Les affaires touchant Hillary taient peut-tre aussi un peu plus veilles/matures que celles touchant Trump.

Donc non, pas de doubles standard  ma connaissance.

----------


## cdusart

Par exemple, Paul Manaford tait suivi par le fbi depuis 2014. Le fbi aurait-il du arrter son enqute au moment ou il a intgr la campagne de Trump ?

----------


## Neckara

> Par exemple, Paul Manaford tait suivi par le fbi depuis 2014. Le fbi aurait-il du arrter son enqute au moment ou il a intgr la campagne de Trump ?


Ta formulation est malhonnte.

Je n'ai jamais parl d'arrter une enqute, mais ai parl d'coutes tlphonique. D'aprs Wikipdia, la surveillance a dbute avant l'annonce de Donald Trump de concourir  la prsidentielle. La question reste donc de savoir quelle tait la nature de cette surveillance (i.e. incluait-elle de l'coute tlphonique  ce moment ?), les motivations qui ont conduits  la surveillance tlphonique, ainsi que de savoir si le FBI connaissait la dcision de Trump de se prsenter pralablement  son annonce (i.e. donc avant le dbut de la surveillance).

Tu ne prcises pas aussi que cette personne est un lobbyiste implique dans d'autres lections, et que d'aprs Wikipdia, les charges ne couvrent aucune activits lies aux prsidentielles de 2016. Sachant aussi que le fait de placer sur coute une telle personnalit, a de grandes chances d'aboutir  des coutes politiques, du fait de sa position.

Le jugement n'tant pas rendu, je ne peux pas me prononcer quant  la vracit des dtes charges.

----------


## VivienD

tez-moi d'un doute, mais l'espionnage politique n'est pas un problme inconnu aux tats-Unis d'Amrique, vu que le scandale du Watergate en est l'archtype occidental moderne.

----------


## Madmac

> Vous n'avez pas l'impression que les coutes sur l'entourage de Trump taient justifies ? Vous ne vous tes pas rendu compte qu'encore un proche de Trump de plus s'est retrouver  faire un plaider coupable dans une affaire rcente ? Ce que je critique c'est le double standard, ds que le fbi bougeait autour de clinton, la terre entire tait inform, mais pour trump il fallu attendre que les lection soient pass pour que l'on entende parler d'un certain nombre d'affaires.


Il y a pas de double standard. Je me souviens plus du Nom du gars qui a menti au FBI. 

- L' lection tait gagn
- Et dans son esprit ce n'tait pas vritablement une discussion, parce que tout ce qui avait dit  Poutine est que la question des sanctions sera probable rvalu. C,est tout.

En gros, le gars a eu le malheur de faire ce qu'il aura du faire le jour suivant quand Trump aurait t officiel investie. C'est tout !

Et cela devient plus embarrassant pour les Dmocrates:

----------


## Madmac

> tez-moi d'un doute, mais l'espionnage politique n'est pas un problme inconnu aux tats-Unis d'Amrique, vu que le scandale du Watergate en est l'archtype occidental moderne.


Le Watergate est une histoire de financement frauduleux et probablement de pot de vin. En comparaison, le Watergate est de la petite bire. L on se retrouve avec des membres du FBI ayant sollicit un mandat de surveillance en invoquant une preuve bidon ( soit ils le savaient qu'elles taient bidons, soit ils ont prfr ne pas vrifi la valeur de ces fausses preuves) Soit ils sont incomptents, soit ils ont utilis l'agence pour des fins politiques. Ou mme les deux, parce quand la Maison Blanche tait victime de fuite, tout l'effectif du FBI tait attribu  'l'intervention russe' .

Et enfin, il y a Hillary Clinton qui devrait tre en prison pour de multiples raison, qui ne semble pas intress le FBI.

----------


## Madmac

> Vous n'avez pas l'impression que les coutes sur l'entourage de Trump taient justifies ? Vous ne vous tes pas rendu compte qu'encore un proche de Trump de plus s'est retrouver  faire un plaider coupable dans une affaire rcente ? Ce que je critique c'est le double standard, ds que le fbi bougeait autour de clinton, la terre entire tait inform, mais pour trump il fallu attendre que les lection soient pass pour que l'on entende parler d'un certain nombre d'affaires.
> 
> Si tu parles du memo de Nunes, va le lire un coup et va couter ce que nunes a lui-mme a admis sur ce mmo notamment  propos de fameux footnote.
> En quoi 15s de video d'un journaliste prise en camra cach prouve quoique ce soit ? comme je l'ai dis auparavant, on verra comment lenqute de Mueller va finir.


Ce type est le journaliste vedette de CNN. Mme le patron de CNN l'a galement confirm, en camra cache. Pour ce qui est de l'enqute Mueller est sera sans effet. Parce que les preuves retenues d'une enqute sont sans valeur si le mandat a t acquis avec des fausses preuves. Mueller va probablement finir sans pension de vieillesse. Ou en prison pour haute trahison, parce que le type tait sur l'quipe qui devait certifie de la valeur des preuves qui allait tre prsent  la commission Warren. 

Avec tout les gens qui le dtestent, si il y avait eu de quoi faire une mise en accusation contre Trump, ce serait dj fait. Essaie de te servir un peu de ta cervelle, tu crois vraiment que l'on peut convaincre des gauchistes de voter pour Trump en trollant sur Facebook ?




> Plus srieusement vitez de vous documenter via des chanes douteuses, le deuxime lien vido pointe sur une chane d'un gars rput pour promouvoir les thories conspirationnistes et confondre opinion et faits entre autre


Quand on veux tuer son chien, on l'accuse de rage. Un procd digne des enfants. Une accusation n'est pas suffisante, Tu dois dmontr qu'il a tort.pour prouve ton point.




> Et la richesse de Trump est aussi quelque chose de conflictuelle; si vous voulez voir un truc marrant et comprendre un partie du problme, allez voir ce que Ivanka dis de son pre dans le documentaire born rich


Non ce qui est conflictuel, c'est de vendre de l'uranium amricain aux Russes, avant les lections. Et de dclarer qu'ils sont une menace pour la dmocratie aprs les lections. Ce qui est conflictuel, c'est de se braquer sur les Russes, alors que les Chinois avaient 100 fois plus de raison de craindre Trump. Les rengociations taient un lment majeur de sa campagne.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Fake news et vie prive : Mark Zuckerberg encore invit  tmoigner devant le Parlement UK*
*un refus pourrait donner lieu  une convocation formelle*

Une commission parlementaire britannique a demand au patron de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, de comparatre devant elle, estimant que ses explications officielles jusquici  ont constamment sous-estim le risque  des fausses actualits et de la violation de la vie prive des utilisateurs.

Mike Schroepfer, directeur technique de Facebook a dj t auditionn par le Comit britannique du numrique, de la culture, des mdias et des sports. Mais estimant insatisfaisantes les rponses apportes par le directeur technique quant aux publicits, la collecte de mtadonnes et l'interfrence des rseaux sociaux dans le monde politique, le comit de rgulation, avec en tte le dput Collins, a adress une lettre  Rebecca Stimson, responsable de la politique publique de Facebook au Royaume-Uni. Il souhaite la prsence de Mark Zuckerberg, PDG de Facebook pour plus dclaircissement sur le sujet.

Si les demandes  comparatre envoyes au PDG jusque-l restes sans suite sont des invitations, cela pourrait prendre lallure dune convocation formelle, a dclar Collins. Il dclare :  a vaut la peine de noter que, bien que M. Zuckerberg ne relve pas normalement du Parlement britannique, il honorera cette demande la prochaine fois qu'il entrera dans le pays. Nous esprons qu'il rpondra positivement  notre demande, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, le comit dcidera d'mettre une convocation formelle pour qu'il comparaisse lorsqu'il sera prochainement au Royaume-Uni. 


Selon le comit, beaucoup de questions sont restes sans rponse et il voudrait que le PDG de Facebook les aborde personnellement. Certaines de ces questions, les plus importantes sont les suivantes :

Quel est le pourcentage de sites sur Internet sur lesquels Facebook suit les utilisateurs ?Combien de dveloppeurs votre quipe de lutte contre les violations a-t-elle sanctionns entre 2011 et 2014 ?Combien de clics ou de balayages d'cran faut-il pour modifier les paramtres de confidentialit de Facebook sur un smartphone ? Quelles mesures prenez-vous pour rduire le long processus de modification des paramtres de confidentialit ?Quelle est ka proportion d'annonces de campagnes politiques qui sont diffuses sur votre plateforme  l'chelle mondiale ? Avez-vous une estimation approximative base sur les donnes moyennes sur les dpenses de campagne ?Combien d'argent vous tes-vous fait  partir d'annonces frauduleuses ? Lorsque vous dcouvrez qu'elles ont t frauduleuses, retournez-vous l'argent  l'acheteur des publicits ?
Mark Zuckerberg serait invit  comparatre au Royaume-Uni le 24 mai, date fixe par le comit de rgulation. Le chef de Facebook devrait se rendre en Europe plus tard ce mois-ci pour tmoigner de la propagation croissante des fausses actualits et les responsables britanniques veulent que Londres soit inclus dans l'itinraire du voyage. Facebook a jusqu'au 11 mai pour rpondre  l'invitation afin de donner des explications  plus de quarante (40) millions d'utilisateurs qu'il compte au Royaume-Uni.

*Source :*  news vire

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis par rapport  cette invitation ?
 ::fleche::  Facebook devrait-il rpondre de tous les usages que ses utilisateurs en font ?

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  Cambridge Analytica ferme ses portes suite au scandale li aux donnes Facebook la couverture mdiatique a chass presque toute sa clientle
 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg est invit  se prsenter devant le parlement europen pour s'expliquer suite au scandale Cambridge Analytica

----------


## goomazio

Pourquoi est-ce le patron lui-mme qui gre a ? Il n'y a pas de service communication ou juridique chez Facebook ? Ou bien Mark Zuckerberg fait partie de tous ces services en mme temps ? 

On aime montrer sa tte en tout cas...

----------


## hotcryx

L'avantage que ce soit lui, c'est qu'il peut dire "je vous apporterai une rponse rapidement", leurs laissant le temps de rflchir.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Mentir ou rpandre des  fake news  tait considr comme un dlit dans le Massachusetts colonial,*
*fond par les puritains * 

Aprs llection  surprise  de Donald Trump, Facebook a t accus davoir influenc les campagnes prsidentielles des tats-Unis en laissant diffuser sur sa plateforme des fake news, ce qui aurait contribu  donner un coup de pouce au candidat rpublicain, lui permettant daccder  la Maison-Blanche. Mark Zuckerberg a tout dabord trouv cette ide ridicule, avant de prsenter ses excuses et de commencer  prendre au srieux le problme d'une possible ingrence russe dans l'lection amricaine via des fake news sur le rseau social.

Mais saviez-vous ce quil en aurait cot de rpandre de telles nouvelles sous danciennes lois ?

Mentir ou rpandre des  fake news  tait considr comme un dlit dans le Massachusetts colonial. En 1645, la colonie de Massachusetts Bay a adopt une loi qui stipule :

 Considrant que la vrit dans les mots aussi bien que dans les actions est exige de tous les hommes, en particulier des chrtiens, qui sont les profs du Dieu de la Vrit; et tandis que tout mensonge est contraire  la vrit, et que certaines sortes de mensonges ne sont pas seulement pcheurs (comme le sont tous les mensonges), mais pernicieux pour le bien public, et nuisibles  des personnes particulires:

 Il est donc ordonn par ce tribunal et son autorit, que toute personne ayant l'ge de discrtion (qui est de quatorze ans) qui dit ou publie un mensonge, sciemment et volontairement, pouvant tre pernicieux pour le bien public, ou tendant  causer des dommages ou blesser une personne en particulier, ou avec l'intention de tromper et d'abuser des gens avec de fausses nouvelles et rapports, ... cette personne sera condamne  une amende pour la premire infraction de dix shillings, ou si la partie est incapable de la payer, elle se verra enchane ... dans un endroit ouvert pour une priode ne dpassant pas les deux heures.

 Pour la seconde infraction de ce genre, dont toute personne sera lgalement condamne, lauteur devra payer la somme de vingt shillings, ou tre fouette sur son corps nu, le nombre de coups ne dpassant pas les dix.

 Et pour la troisime offense, lauteur devra dbourser quarante shillings, ou, si le parti ne peut pas payer, tre fouett avec plus de nombre de coups, qui ne devront pas excder les quinze.

 Pour la quatrime infraction, la sanction est de 10 shillings de plus que celle davant, ou, si lauteur est incapable de les payer, il recevra 5  6 coups de plus que la prcdente sanction, le nombre de coups ne dpassant pas les 40 . 


La colonie  prdominance puritaine esprait clairement inculquer les valeurs chrtiennes dans la communaut en menaant de punir tous les mensonges, non seulement les mensonges qui ont endommag un individu particulier, mais aussi tous les mensonges  pernicieux . au bien public.

Si quelqu'un avait menti au sujet d'une personne en particulier, cette dernire pouvait intenter des poursuites pour diffamation, ce qui a souvent t fait. La personne qui avait menti pouvait galement faire face  des sanctions pnales, surtout si elle lavait fait au sujet d'un membre important du gouvernement ou de l'glise. Cela avait t typique de la common law anglaise pendant des sicles. L'impulsion tait de protger la rputation des hommes importants, parce que la stabilit du gouvernement dpendait de leurs bonnes relations entre eux (et avec la couronne) et de la confiance de la nation dans leur intgrit. C'tait, en substance, la vieille conception de  fake news .

La nouvelle conception de  fake news , qui a surgi au dix-septime sicle, avait trait  des vnements plutt que des gens particuliers. Si l'on mentait  propos d'un vnement suppos, en particulier d'une manire qui mettait en danger le bien public, on pouvait faire face  une accusation au pnal davoir menti ou de rpandre des  fake news .

Le mensonge est souvent accompagn d'autres dlits. Il est donc parfois difficile de sparer le dlit de mentir  dautres accusations auxquelles un individu peut tre confront simultanment, par exemple lorsque quelqu'un est accus de mensonge et de vol, de mensonge et de blasphme, ou de mensonge pour piger une jeune femme afin dabuser delle.

Aujourd'hui, les lois gnrales du Massachusetts n'voquent pas une interdiction de diffuser des fake news, sauf en ce qui concerne la diffamation, aussi bien orale qucrite.

Source : MassGov

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Fake news et vie prive : Mark Zuckerberg encore invit  tmoigner devant le Parlement UK, un refus pourrait donner lieu  une convocation formelle
 ::fleche::  France : la proposition de loi pour combattre les fake news est d'ores et dj prte, louable initiative ou prmices liberticides ?
 ::fleche::  Fake news : les humains auraient tendance  plus les rpandre que les bots sur Twitter, d'aprs des chercheurs du MIT
 ::fleche::  Bad News, un jeu invitant  devenir un magnat des fake news et de la dsinformation, pour  vacciner  les internautes face  ce flau
 ::fleche::  tats-Unis : les lecteurs de Trump partagent l'essentiel des fake news, selon une tude de l'universit d'Oxford

----------


## hotcryx

Ce doit tre trs embarassant d'tre politiciens dans cette rgion  ::aie::

----------


## CoderInTheDark

G Walker Bush, qui est un hritier de ces puritain a dclar que "l'effet du menssonge l'emporte sur la vrit", au sujet de ces manipulations sur l'Irak.
Ces mensonges ont provoqu la mort de milliers d'irakins et de Gi morts pour les intrts des riches amricains comme lui et son pre.
Sera-t-il fout pour cela ? J'en doute.
Ca ne l'empechera pas d'aller  l'glise et de recevoir la bndiction du cure.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

On dirait bien que les USA est beaucoup plus fragment que l'on ne pourrait le croire.

----------


## LSMetag

Trs bonne loi ^^. Il nous faudrait la mme. Mme les peines seraient acceptables par rapport au prjudice occasionn.

----------


## Neckara

> Trs bonne loi ^^. Il nous faudrait la mme. Mme les peines seraient acceptables par rapport au prjudice occasionn.


Oui, et qui dcide de ce qui est "vrai" de ce qui est "faux" ?

Tant qu' faire, on pourrait crer un journal pour recenser tout le "vrai", ainsi on saura que tout ce qui n'y apparat pas est faux. D'ailleurs, on pourrait appeler ce journal "Vrit".

----------


## LSMetag

> Oui, et qui dcide de ce qui est "vrai" de ce qui est "faux" ?
> 
> Tant qu' faire, on pourrait crer un journal pour recenser tout le "vrai", ainsi on saura que tout ce qui n'y apparat pas est faux. D'ailleurs, on pourrait appeler ce journal "Vrit".


Aprs enqute et jugement j'entends, par exemple les procdures de diffamation.

----------


## Neckara

> Aprs enqute et jugement j'entends, par exemple les procdures de diffamation.


Sauf qu'il y aura toujours moyen de montrer que "ce n'est pas si faux que cela", ou que "ce n'est pas tout  fait vrai".

Si j'affirme que Dieu n'existe pas, est-ce que je ne risques pas de me faire sanctionner si les juges sont croyants ? Si je dis que le patriarcat n'existe plus en France, est-ce que je ne risques pas de me faire sanctionner si les juges sont des fministes ? Si je dis que l'homopathie, ce n'est que du sucre, est-ce que je ne risques pas de me faire sanctionner si les juges sont clients de FakeMed ? Si je dis que la migration engendre quelques problmes (e.g. mont de l'antismitisme en Allemagne d'aprs Art), est-ce que je ne risques pas de me faire sanctionner si les juges sont trop  gauche ? 


C'est juste se tromper de combat. Le problme n'est pas tant dans la vracit de l'information, que dans son argumentation. Il faut s'autoriser d'avoir tord pour les bonnes raisons.

----------


## VivienD

> Oui, et qui dcide de ce qui est "vrai" de ce qui est "faux" ?
> 
> Tant qu' faire, on pourrait crer un journal pour recenser tout le "vrai", ainsi on saura que tout ce qui n'y apparat pas est faux. D'ailleurs, on pourrait appeler ce journal "Vrit".


Plagiat!

 ::dehors::

----------


## LSMetag

> Sauf qu'il y aura toujours moyen de montrer que "ce n'est pas si faux que cela", ou que "ce n'est pas tout  fait vrai".
> 
> Si j'affirme que Dieu n'existe pas, est-ce que je ne risques pas de me faire sanctionner si les juges sont croyants ? Si je dis que le patriarcat n'existe plus en France, est-ce que je ne risques pas de me faire sanctionner si les juges sont des fministes ? Si je dis que l'homopathie, ce n'est que du sucre, est-ce que je ne risques pas de me faire sanctionner si les juges sont clients de FakeMed ? Si je dis que la migration engendre quelques problmes (e.g. mont de l'antismitisme en Allemagne d'aprs Art), est-ce que je ne risques pas de me faire sanctionner si les juges sont trop  gauche ? 
> 
> 
> C'est juste se tromper de combat. Le problme n'est pas tant dans la vracit de l'information, que dans son argumentation. Il faut s'autoriser d'avoir tord pour les bonnes raisons.


Comment juge-t-on la diffamation alors ? La vrit ce sont des faits non ? Si on prouve que les faits indiqus n'ont pas eu lieu, comme dans les enqutes de police, alors c'est un mensonge non ?

----------


## Neckara

> Comment juge-t-on la diffamation alors ? La vrit ce sont des faits non ? Si on prouve que les faits indiqus n'ont pas eu lieu, comme dans les enqutes de police, alors c'est un mensonge non ?


De ce que je crois savoir, la diffamation n'inclue pas dans sa dfinition le fait que les faits soient avrs ou non. Cependant dans un jugement, cela peut entrer en ligne de compte.

Certains faits sont aussi trs faciles  vrifier (e.g. est-ce qu'untel a t condamn pour dtournement de fond), d'autres sont beaucoup plus difficiles, voire impossible (e.g. est-ce que Dieu existe). De plus, les juges n'ont pas de comptences scientifiques, ainsi si un ensemble de "scientifiques" prtendent que l'homopathie fonctionne, difficile de prouver le contraire au juge, et encore plus si le juge a lui-mme des opinions  ce sujet.

----------


## LSMetag

> De ce que je crois savoir, la diffamation n'inclue pas dans sa dfinition le fait que les faits soient avrs ou non. Cependant dans un jugement, cela peut entrer en ligne de compte.
> 
> Certains faits sont aussi trs faciles  vrifier (e.g. est-ce qu'untel a t condamn pour dtournement de fond), d'autres sont beaucoup plus difficiles, voire impossible (e.g. est-ce que Dieu existe). De plus, les juges n'ont pas de comptences scientifiques, ainsi si un ensemble de "scientifiques" prtendent que l'homopathie fonctionne, difficile de prouver le contraire au juge, et encore plus si le juge a lui-mme des opinions  ce sujet.


En gnral on n'emploie pas un seul expert, justement pour rduire la partialit des analyses. Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu' mes yeux on ne juge pas sans preuve. Mais on doit juger quand mme et se donner les moyens pour le faire, ce qu'on ne fait pas ou peu.

Malheureusement l'anonymat devient source de problmes. Dieu sait que je tiens  ma vie prive, mais quand je vois un mec sur Twitter dballer en toute impunit les coordonnes de plusieurs standardistes du SAMU qui n'ont rien  voir avec l'affaire Naomi, je suis coeur. Ces personnes vivent ensuite dans la peur, harceles, menaces de mort. L'une d'elle a dj dmnag et dscolaris ses enfants...
Celui qui a lanc ces fausses accusations devrait tre svrement puni car ces personnes ne pourront pas tre tranquilles avant un bon moment. Et leur famille est mise en danger (les photos des enfants ont t postes).

----------


## Neckara

> En gnral on n'emploie pas un seul expert, justement pour rduire la partialit des analyses.


Le problme est alors de savoir qui dcide de qui est un expert.

Pour la recherche, le CNU de psychologie est bourr de psychanalystes, pour le CNU de sociologie, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y a quelques annes, on ne pouvait pas russir sans adhrer  Kantt.




> Malheureusement l'anonymat devient source de problmes. Dieu sait que je tiens  ma vie prive, mais quand je vois un mec sur Twitter dballer en toute impunit les coordonnes de plusieurs standardistes du SAMU qui n'ont rien  voir avec l'affaire Naomi, je suis coeur. Ces personnes vivent ensuite dans la peur, harceles, menaces de mort. L'une d'elle a dj dmnag et dscolaris ses enfants...
> Celui qui a lanc ces fausses accusations devrait tre svrement puni car ces personnes ne pourront pas tre tranquilles avant un bon moment. Et leur famille est mise en danger (les photos des enfants ont t postes).


Je ne peux tre que totalement d'accord avec toi.

La protection de sa propre vie prive ne doit pas servir  dballer impunment celle des autres.

----------


## LSMetag

> Le problme est alors de savoir qui dcide de qui est un expert.
> 
> Pour la recherche, le CNU de psychologie est bourr de psychanalystes, pour le CNU de sociologie, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y a quelques annes, on ne pouvait pas russir sans adhrer  Kantt.


Aprs si on conteste la lgitimit de toute personne qui n'est pas d'accord avec soi, a devient compliqu d'valuer les comptences de quelqu'un. Aprs videmment que la psychanalyse est malheureusement bien trop adul en psychiatrie. Ca peut tre utile, comme simple outil, mais nfaste en tant que dogme.

On peut faire justement des contre-expertises en choisissant l'expert je crois.

----------


## Grogro

> On dirait bien que les USA est beaucoup plus fragment que l'on ne pourrait le croire.


Bien plus fragment qu'on ne l'imagine, mme aprs avoir vu le rsultats dtaill des lections de 2016 comt par comt : http://www.slate.fr/story/128699/tru...ations-rivales

"Trump n'est pas le prsident des tats-Unis, mais de neuf nations rivales"

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Facebook supprime 583 millions de faux comptes au premier trimestre 2018* 
*l'entreprise fait le point de sa lutte contre les contenus illicites*

Depuis l'lection de Donald Trump en tant que Prsident des tats-Unis d'Amrique, Facebook, le gant rseau social d'envergure plantaire fait l'objet de beaucoup de critiques. Sa rputation est aussi souvent  entache par le contenu que ses utilisateurs publient. Plusieurs faux comptes sont crs  partir desquels des propagandes terroristes et racistes, des images de violence, des propos haineux ... sont diffuss. Tout cela n'est pas sans consquence pour l'entreprise amricaine qui fait souvent l'objet de plainte devant les hautes instances juridiques europennes et amricaines. Dj en 2017, la firme annonce avoir amlior ses techniques de dtection de faux comptes qui lui ont permis d'en supprimer 30 000 rien qu'en France.


La firme est alle encore plus loin. Elle a engag une lutte sans merci contre prs de 1,5 milliard de faux comptes et publications qui ont viol  les normes communautaires au cours du premier trimestre de l'anne 2018.  titre informatif,  les normes communautaires, encore appeles directives communautaires, sont des actes juridiques du droit europen adopts par la Commission europenne ou le Conseil de l'Union europenne. Leur objectif est d'harmoniser les lgislations des tats membres de l'Union europenne. 
Plusieurs actions de nettoyage ont donc t menes. Il s'agit de la suppression de :

837 millions de spams ;583 millions de faux comptes ;2,5 millions de discours haineux ;1,9 million de propagandes terroristes ;3,4 millions d'images de violence ;21 millions de contenus pornographiques.

Cette action mene par Facebook est assez fort louable, mais tant qu'il reste  faire, rien n'est encore fait, dit-on. Richard Allan, vice-prsident des politiques de Facebook pour l'Europe, le Moyen-Orient et l'Afrique a dclar :  c'est le dbut et non la fin du voyage et nous essayons d'tre aussi ouverts que possible.  Ce volume important de donnes supprimes est d au fait que le volume de contenus non recommands a presque tripl en un quart du premier trimestre de l'anne 2018, a annonc Alex Schultz, le vice-prsident de l'analyse des donnes de Facebook. A chaque fois qu'un vnement malheureux se produit dans le monde, cela afflue sur Facebook. Et il n'est pas rare non plus de constater des contenus pornographiques parfois mme juvniles sur le rseau social. 

Facebook a fait recours  des outils bass sur l'intelligence artificielle pour reprer presque la totalit de ces donnes supprimes. Cela leur a permis de dtecter et supprimer ces contenus avant mme que des plaintes ne leur parviennent. Toutes ces actions sont engages dans le but de faire le mnage afin de laver au mieux que possible l'honneur de l'entreprise mise  terre par des scandales de piratage et de faux comptes.

*Source :*  theguardian

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Ce nettoyage permettra-t-il vraiment  Facebook de regagner la confiance de ses utilisateurs ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Une ex-employe de Cambridge Analytica crit au parlement britannique et accable Facebook et son ancien employeur
 ::fleche::  Facebook est poursuivi en justice par certains de ses actionnaires  cause du scandale de Cambridge Analytica
 ::fleche::  Scandale C.A. : Facebook annonce des rformes sur sa politique de scurit des comptes utilisateurs, qu'en est-il d'Instagram et WhatsApp ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce nettoyage permettra-t-il vraiment  Facebook de regagner la confiance de ses utilisateurs ?


La grande majorit des utilisateurs en ont strictement rien  foutre.
Pour la plupart tu pourrais leur dire que leur informations personnelles sont vendu  des entreprises, ils n'imprimeraient mme pas l'information dans leur esprit.
Ceux qui sont conscient que leur donnes sont vendus ne sont pas si inquit que a...

Si vous ne voulez-pas que vos informations personnelles soient vendu, il existe une alternative Russe  Facebook  ::mrgreen::  ::ptdr::  ::aie::  :
https://vk.com/
Il y a des gens qui vont la dessus, car ils sont censur en Occident.

On dirait que le systme s'en prend  Facebook car il pense que Facebook a jou un rle dans llection de Trump, parce qu'il y avait trop de liberts sur Facebook alors les tasuniens ont partag et aim des discours de Trump. Dans les mdias officiel c'tait anti Trump  fond.




> 837 millions de spams ;583 millions de faux comptes ;2,5 millions de discours haineux ;1,9 million de propagandes terroristes ;3,4 millions d'images de violence ;21 millions de contenus pornographiques.


C'est bien qu'il s'y mettent, car on peut facilement trouver du contenus inappropri sur Facebook et on ne comprend pas comment ce n'est pas censur. (il y a de l'appelle  la haine et des trucs clairement illgaux)
Le mauvais ct c'est que les publications qui n'iront pas dans le sens de l'idologie de Facebook seront moins visible voir censur.
a va tre le police de la pense et la catgorisation des utilisateurs entre ceux qui "pensent bien" et ceux qui "pensent mal".

----------


## Rokhn

> C'est bien qu'il s'y mettent, car on peut facilement trouver du contenus inappropri sur Facebook et on ne comprend pas comment ce n'est pas censur. (il y a de l'appelle  la haine et des trucs clairement illgaux)
> Le mauvais ct c'est que les publications qui n'iront pas dans le sens de l'idologie de Facebook seront moins visible voir censur.
> a va tre le police de la pense et la catgorisation des utilisateurs entre ceux qui "pensent bien" et ceux qui "pensent mal".


D'accord avec toi dans l'ensemble, mais clairement si on va sur FB pour avoir de l'information c'est qu'on s'est tromp de place ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais clairement si on va sur FB pour avoir de l'information c'est qu'on s'est tromp de place ^^


Ben pas forcment...
Les mdias indpendant utilisent facebook, c'est pratique pour promouvoir un article journalistique, une confrence, un dbat, et comme a c'est partag et dcouvert par plein d'utilisateurs.
a peut tre "viral", comme disent les jeunes.
Si un lien vers une vido YouTube sur Facebook fait un carton a peut tre intressant pour un mdia.

De plus en plus de gens se mfient de l'information mainstream.
Aussi bien aujourd'hui ce ne sont plus que des copies d'article, il n'y a quasiment plus dinvestigation. (ceux qui sortent des coles de journaliste dprime quand ils dcouvrent ce que c'est un journaliste aujourd'hui, a ne sors mme plus de son bureau)
Les journaux perdent de l'argent et appartiennent  des milliardaires, les journaux ne vont pas contre le sens des intrts des entreprises qui leur achtent de la pub.
Si la SNCF ou une banque achte beaucoup de pub dans ton journal, tu vas tre sympa avec.

===
Bon alors sur facebook il y a n'importe quoi, mais il y a des trucs bien aussi.
Et pour celui qui aime le mainstream, tu peux suivre BFM TV, TF1, Canal +, Le Monde, Le Figaro et toutes ces conneries sur Facebook.

----------


## koyosama

> D'accord avec toi dans l'ensemble, mais clairement si on va sur FB pour avoir de l'information c'est qu'on s'est tromp de place ^^


Je te le dis tout de suite, je pensais  la mme connerie avant j'arrive au pays des bisounous. Tout le monde fait confiance  tout le monde ici. Les jobs sont tous sur facebook, unlike la France, le march du travail est cach. Le rseautage c'est la norme, surtout si t'es pas un bisounous. Ils ont trs peu d'outil fiable pour la recherche d'emploi  part Linkedin et Facebook. Presque tous les bonnes astuces, informations ou deals se passent d'abord sur Facebook et Linkedin avant d'aller sur des trucs comme Kijiji ou autre.

T'as plus de chance de trouver une job par toi-mme qu'une SSII au canada (surtout c'est un crime organis l-bas  Montral et au Quebec, ils se connaissent tous et s'chagent les profils).

Depuis mon arriv, j'ai du faire une croix sur la scurit. Crois-moi Facebook, c'est bien plus utile que tu le crois. Et si ton profile est vide, a pose problm ici.

----------


## Rokhn

Par informations j'entendais "news". Je n'ai jamais dit que Facebook tait inutile ou autre, je l'utilise  titre perso.

La chose que je voulais souligner tait : "Si notre discours est contraire  celui de Facebook alors on se fait flinguer nos posts..." C'est de a que je voulais parler, Facebook n'est pas un site de news,  la base il sert juste  aider des personnes  rester en contact.

----------


## tanaka59

Les chiffres ont de quoi tre inquitant et ceux dans le mauvaise sens du terme !

Entre juillet 2017 et mars 2018 j'ai signal entre 2 et 3 tentatives d'ajouts de faux comptes par mois ! Seul 1 sur 3 est supprim ...  :8O:  

Quand je lis :




> 583 millions de faux comptes ;


j'en dduit qu'il y en a 3 ou 4 plus ! C'est norme ... qui plus est le boulot n'est pas fait correctement ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> La chose que je voulais souligner tait : "Si notre discours est contraire  celui de Facebook alors on se fait flinguer nos posts..." C'est de a que je voulais parler, Facebook n'est pas un site de news,  la base il sert juste  aider des personnes  rester en contact.


Non mais il y a plein d'entreprises (dont des mdias) qui ont besoin de Facebook pour tre vu et partag.
C'est fini les gensqui regardent le journal tlvis ou qui achtent des journaux (Charlie Hebdo se vend quand il y a des morts, mais a n'arrive pas rgulirement ^^) .

Les rseaux sociaux c'est devenu un gros truc, les mdias comme TF1 et BFM TV tweet (ya mme des prsidents qui Tweet il parait  :8O: ).

Normalement Facebook s'en fout d'un random qui n'est pas suivi, tu peux dire n'importe quoi sur ton mur (cela dit j'ai russi  me faire bannir 24h de Facebook une fois  ::ptdr::  Pour savoir qui vous dirige vraiment il suffit de regarder ceux que vous ne pouvez pas critiquer.)

----------


## Zirak

> (ya mme des prsidents qui Tweet il parait ).


Fait pas l'tonn alors que ton copain Trump passe son temps sur Tweeter (voir mme il y passe plus de temps que dans son bureau...) et que tu en as dj parl, idem pour Macron.  ::roll:: 





> (cela dit j'ai russi  me faire bannir 24h de Facebook une fois  *Pour savoir qui vous dirige vraiment il suffit de regarder ceux que vous ne pouvez pas critiquer.*)


Pour info / rappel, sur Facebook tu peux te faire "censurer / bannir", juste car comme ici sur le forum, d'autres utilisateurs ont signal ton ou tes messages. Y'a pas forcment toujours une volont politique derrire...

En fait la seule diffrence, c'est que Facebook prend effectivement des mesures quand il y a trop de signalements, et si tu raconte autant n'importe quoi sur FB qu'ici, je trouve que 24h, ce n'tait pas cher pay.  ::D:

----------


## Charvalos

> Normalement Facebook s'en fout d'un random qui n'est pas suivi, *tu peux dire n'importe quoi sur ton mur* (cela dit j'ai russi  me faire bannir 24h de Facebook une fois  Pour savoir qui vous dirige vraiment il suffit de regarder ceux que vous ne pouvez pas critiquer.)


Non, tu ne peux pas dire n'importe quoi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Fait pas l'tonn alors que ton copain Trump passe son temps sur Tweeter idem pour Macron


Vous ne comprenez pas mon humour...
J'ai dj vu des tweets de Trump parce que la terre entire est traumatis et certaines personnes retweetent parce qu'ils sont choqu.
J'ai pas souvenir avoir vu des tweets de Macron... (j'essaie d'viter de ma faire du mal)




> Facebook prend effectivement des mesures quand il y a trop de signalements


Ouais c'est possible qu'un ami ait signal la publication sur mon mur, mais c'est peu probable. (la personne aurait simplement pu ragir directement, alors qu'il n'y a eu aucune raction)
La publication tait visible par trs trs peu de personnes et la raction fut rapide. (alors qu'il y a des pages racistes ou haineux visible par tous et ils n'ont pas de problmes; ya des propos illgaux qu'on peut tenir publiquement sur Facebook sans avoir de problme, mon mur n'est pas publique)

Enfin bref, c'est chouette que Facebook essaie de nettoyer, il faudra que je regarde si j'arrive  trouver des pages racistes actuellement pour voir si le nettoyage a t bien fait.




> Non, tu ne peux pas dire n'importe quoi.


Il faudrait dfinir "n'importe quoi" dans mon contexte, c'est des blagues.
Ou un truc du genre "Fumer des joints boire des bires" (vu qu'on parlait de jeunes qui n'acceptaient pas leur parents sur facebook en amis pour pas tre surveill), les clbres "Barrez-vous cons de mimes !", "Arthur ! Pas changer assiette pour fromage !", "Il tait mi-ours mi-scorpion et re-mi-ours derrire".
Pour moi c'est n'importe quoi.

On a pas le droit de faire des incitations  la haine, mais sinon la libert d'expression est totale (en principe).
Dans les textes on a des liberts.

----------


## Zirak

> Vous ne comprenez pas mon humour...
> J'ai dj vu des tweets de Trump parce que la terre entire est traumatis et certaines personnes retweetent parce qu'ils sont choqu.
> J'ai pas souvenir avoir vu des tweets de Macron... (j'essaie d'viter de ma faire du mal)
> 
> Ouais c'est possible qu'un ami ait signal la publication sur mon mur, mais c'est peu probable. (la personne aurait simplement pu ragir directement, alors qu'il n'y a eu aucune raction)
> La publication tait visible par trs trs peu de personnes et la raction fut rapide. (alors qu'il y a des pages racistes ou haineux visible par tous et ils n'ont pas de problmes; ya des propos illgaux qu'on peut tenir publiquement sur Facebook sans avoir de problme, mon mur n'est pas publique)
> 
> Enfin bref, c'est chouette que Facebook essaie de nettoyer, il faudra que je regarde si j'arrive  trouver des pages racistes actuellement pour voir si le nettoyage a t bien fait.



Attention, mme si ton mur n'est pas public, en gnral tu es sur "mes amis et leurs amis", donc un mec que tu connais pas mais qui est ami avec un pote  toi, pourrais voir tes publications (et c'est sr qu'il les voit si jamais ton pote en question a ragit dessus).

Quant au mnage c'est pareil, tout propos hors la loi n'est pas systmatiquement nettoy si il n'est pas signal (ou pas assez), donc cela ne m'tonne pas que tu puisse tomber sur des pages de ce genre.


Et allez, petite cerise sur le gteau, Macron ne tweet pas que de la merde, rassures-toi, par exemple quand Zerator a fait le Z-event et a rcolt plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'euros en 1 week-end pour une oeuvre caritative,  Macron a fait un tweet pour fliciter la communaut gaming.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> un mec que tu connais pas mais qui est ami avec un pote  toi, pourrais voir tes publications (et c'est sr qu'il les voit si jamais ton pote en question a ragit dessus).


Y'avait pas de raction, pas de commentaire, pas de j'aime, pas de partage, rien du tout.




> Quant au mnage c'est pareil, tout propos hors la loi n'est pas systmatiquement nettoy si il n'est pas signal (ou pas assez), donc cela ne m'tonne pas que tu puisse tomber sur des pages de ce genre.


Ouais ben Facebook devrait faire les choses dans l'ordre, d'abord s'occuper des trucs racistes, bref on s'en fout, a m'avait fait marrer  l'poque.

C'est compliqu de savoir ce qu'on a le droit de dire :
Eric Zemmour reconnu coupable de provocation  la discrimination raciale



> La raction du conseil aux deux jugements est trs mitige puisqu'Eric Zemmour a t *relax pour le dlit de diffamation mais pas pour celui de provocation  la discrimination*. Or, un journaliste a le droit de dire la ralit, estime Olivier Pardo.





> Macron a fait un tweet pour fliciter la communaut gaming.


Ouais alors le community manager de Macron a fait un tweet pour faire plaisirs aux jeunes.
J'ai vu un peu du Z-Event parce qu'il y a MisterMV et c'est le meilleur streamer de France (je le suis depuis l'poque d'eLive, a commence  remonter).
Y'avait Benzaie aussi si ma mmoire est bonne.

Est-ce que les gens qui s'occupent du Twitter de Macron, on partag le restream FR de l'AGDQ ou du SGDQ ? Ce serait le minimum quand mme.

----------


## Rokhn

> Y'avait pas de raction, pas de commentaire, pas de j'aime, pas de partage, rien du tout.


Y'a des gens qui "flaggent" des messages sans rien comment/share/like. Quand tu veux pas justement que l'information se rpande, tu fais le minimum syndical => report & tu passes  autre chose (ce que je fais pour le contenu dgueulasse qu'on peut retrouver partout sur YT ou FB)




> Ouais alors le community manager de Macron a fait un tweet pour faire plaisirs aux jeunes.


Guerre d'image pure & simple, mais dans le fond l'ide est noble. On peut pas trop lui en vouloir d'avoir fait (ou son CM) ce tweet.
Si les gens se dtacheraient un peu plus de "l'image parfait qu'on a envie de partager avec tous ces "amis" FB pour montrer qu'on a la meilleure ou la pire vie" ce rseau social serait dj moins une poubelle d'internet ou on trouve de tout & surtout de rien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Y'a des gens qui "flaggent" des messages sans rien comment/share/like.


Mais j'ai pas 50 000 amis Facebook... Bref, il est possible que quelqu'un de mon entourage ait report le message, c'est que j'ai pens  l'poque, mais c'est all super vite, c'est quand mme bizarre.
C'est plus plausible que a vienne d'un robot.
Parce que la modration de Facebook a doit tre norme.
Ce qui me rappelle a : La France, championne de la censure de contenus sur Facebook en 2015




> Guerre d'image pure & simple, mais dans le fond l'ide est noble. On peut pas trop lui en vouloir d'avoir fait (ou son CM) ce tweet.


Non mais d'accord Macron ne fait pas de mal en faisant a. C'est sympa de sa part.
Mais il ne faut pas non plus aller dans lexcs inverse, je vais pas commencer  me dire "Macron est super sympa d'avoir dit quelque chose  propos de la Z-Event a me fait oublier tout le mal qu'il a fait".
Qu'il fasse la pub du Stunfest et on en reparle ^^ lol  ::ptdr::

----------


## Grogro

> Y'a des gens qui "flaggent" des messages sans rien comment/share/like. Quand tu veux pas justement que l'information se rpande, tu fais le minimum syndical => report & tu passes  autre chose (ce que je fais pour le contenu dgueulasse qu'on peut retrouver partout sur YT ou FB)


Ou slectionner mieux ses "amis" facebook, je tombe tout de mme assez rarement sur des publications dgueulasses sur fb. Des commentaires haineux sous une publi qui ne l'est pas, c'est plus commun. Surtout des propos d'extrme gauche, fminazis, ou des nationalistes turcs qui hassent les kurdes. Plus rarement des islamistes ou des fachos. Je vois mme nettement moins d'hoax d'extrme droite depuis quelques mois, depuis que leur outil de report est devenu plus souple et plus efficace, et traque dsormais galement les fakes news.

----------


## Namica

> *Facebook supprime 583 millions de faux comptes au premier trimestre 2018* 
> *l'entreprise fait le point de sa lutte contre les contenus illicites*
> ...Leur objectif est d'harmoniser les lgislations des tats membres de l'Union europenne....


Hummm. Ou va-t-on l ?
Il n'appartient pas  FB d'harmoniser les lgislations europennes mais bien de S'Y CONFORMER.
LOL

----------


## Namica

Dsol GROGRO et d'autres, mais la voix des opprims kurdes par le rgime Erdogan ne te parviendra jamais car cet aspect n'est pas dans ton profil google. Tu rejoins donc une certaine pense unique dirige par nos GAFA bien-aimes et la controverse d'autres opinions t'chappe, puisqu'on te fournit une exprience de navigation sence servir tes centres d'intrts pour un meilleur service...
J'en ai marre de ces tracking de marketeux. C'est des nuisibles, tous, sans exception.

Suppression de plus d'un demi milliards de comptes c'est norme et en mme temps un aveu.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Fake news : Facebook montre des contradictions lorsqu'il est questionn sur la prsence d'Infowars,*
*un mdia connu pour colporter des thories conspirationnistes * 

Exacerb par le scandale Cambridge Analytica, le sujet de fake news en gnral, et la manipulation de masses par des campagnes de dsinformations en particulier, est devenu un vritable problme pour les rseaux sociaux, notamment pour Facebook. La plateforme tente de ragir en lanant diverses initiatives pour les combattre.

Cette fois-ci, le rseau social a dcid de sensibiliser le public avec sa campagne  les fake news ne sont pas nos amis , lance au Royaume-Uni. Facebook admet toutefois que les diteurs avaient souvent des  points de vue trs diffrents  et que la suppression des messages invents serait  contraire aux principes fondamentaux de la libert d'expression . Au lieu de cela, Facebook a expliqu que les messages considr comme tant des fake news seront  rtrograds  dans le fil d'actualit.

Mercredi, l'entreprise a organis un vnement  New York auquel taient convis les journalistes durant lequel elle a cherch  les convaincre qu'elle s'attaquait au problme. Aprs une courte prsentation mettant en exergue les efforts de Facebook pour lutter contre la dsinformation, John Hegeman, responsable de News Feed, et Sara Su, spcialiste des produits Facebook pour News Feed, ont rpondu aux questions des journalistes.

Mais Oliver Darcy, un journaliste de CNN, lui a demand comment elle pouvait prtendre s'attaquer  la propagation de la dsinformation alors qu'elle autorise la page InfoWars  rester sur la plateforme.

InfoWars produit des talk-shows en ligne et compte plus de 900 000 abonns sur Facebook. Son principal hbergeur, Alex Jones, compte plus de 2,4 millions d'abonns sur YouTube. InfoWars aurait publi des informations, manifestement juges fausses par plusieurs mdias mainstream, telles que la thorie du complot que l'cole de Sandy Hook en 2012 qui a t invalide par le gouvernement amricain.


Interrog par ce journaliste sur la faon dont l'entreprise pouvait prtendre s'attaquer srieusement au problme de la dsinformation en ligne tout en permettant  InfoWars de maintenir une page avec prs d'un million de followers sur son site, Hegeman a dclar que l'entreprise ne  publiait pas de fake news . 

 Je suppose que le fait quelles soient simplement fausses ne viole pas les standards de la communaut , a dclar Hegeman, expliquant qu'InfoWars  n'a pas viol quelque chose qui aurait entran une suppression . 

Hegeman a ajout :  Je pense qu'une partie de la chose fondamentale ici est que nous avons cr Facebook pour tre un endroit o diffrentes personnes peuvent avoir une voix et diffrents diteurs ont des points de vue trs diffrents . 

Mais CNN nest pas de cet avis :  Bien que les diteurs aient certainement un point de vue diffrent, InfoWars n'est pas un diteur ordinaire et le contenu qu'il produit n'offre pas seulement des points de vue diffrents. L'organisation des mdias est connue pour diffuser de fausses informations et des thories du complot sur de nombreuses questions, notamment en suggrant que le massacre de Sandy Hook tait un canular orchestr par des enfants acteurs. Plus tt cette anne, le mdia a estim que la fusillade de Parkland ne reprsentait que des attaques sans fondement, allant mme jusqu dclarer  la suite de la lecture dune vido que les tudiants survivants ne sont que des acteurs .


Et CNN dajouter que  Mme mercredi, avant et aprs que Facebook ait dfendu sa dcision de permettre  InfoWars d'oprer sur son site Web, InfoWars a utilis la plateforme de mdias sociaux pour rpandre des thories de conspiration sans fondement. Dans une vido publie sur Facebook, InfoWars a affirm que le milliardaire George Soros voulait saisir les machines  voter amricaines. Dans un autre article, InfoWars, qui a suggr que les attaques terroristes du 11 septembre taient un travail  l'intrieur, a demand : Est-ce que Trump va exposer la vrit derrire le 11 septembre ? .

*Les faits messieurs et dames, uniquement les faits*

Mise sous pression par les journalistes afin quelle donne plus de rponses sur la position de Facebook concernant InfoWars, Su a dclar lors de l'vnement que Facebook a jusqu'ici choisi de se concentrer sur les messages sur sa plateforme qui peuvent tre prouvs comme tant fausse sans lombre du moindre doute.

 Nous savons quil y a une tonne de choses - thories du complot, revendications trompeuses, cueillette de cerises - qui peuvent tre vraiment problmatiques et a me drange galement , a dclar Su.  Mais nous devons trouver un moyen de vraiment dfinir cela de manire claire, et ensuite comprendre ce que notre politique et nos positions de produits disent  ce sujet . 

La porte-parole de Facebook, Lauren Svensson, a envoy un courriel pour apporter un commentaire supplmentaire aprs l'vnement. Elle a dclar que les questions sur InfoWars taient  trs relles  chez la socit de mdias sociaux.

 Nous travaillons dur pour trouver le bon quilibre entre encourager la libert d'expression et promouvoir une communaut sre et authentique, et nous pensons que le contenu inauthentique de bas niveau atteint cet quilibre , a-t-elle dclar.  En d'autres termes, nous permettons aux gens de l'afficher comme une forme d'expression, mais nous n'allons pas le montrer en haut du fil dactualits . 


Svensson a ajout :  Cela dit, bien que partager des fake news ne viole pas nos politiques communautaires, nous avons des stratgies en place pour faire face  des acteurs qui partagent  plusieurs reprises des fake news.Si le contenu d'une page ou d'un domaine reoit  rptition la note fake de nos vrificateurs de faits tiers, alors nous allons supprimer leurs privilges de montisation et de publicit pour couper les incitations financires, et allons rduire considrablement la distribution de tout leur contenu au niveau de la page ou du domaine sur Facebook . 

Pour CNN, il convient de noter que Facebook a pris des mesures contre les pages qui ont propag des fake news dans le pass. En octobre 2017, lorsque CNN a inform Facebook que deux pages avaient partag une histoire dmystifie  propos d'un joueur des Seattle Seahawks, un porte-parole de Facebook a dclar  CNN que le rseau social avait supprim les pages pour violation de ses politiques. Le porte-parole de l'poque n'a pas dit quelles politiques avaient t violes, mais a ajout:  Tous les messages de page que nous avons dsactives et qui ont t partags  nouveau seront galement supprims (suite  la suppression de la page) .

Source : CNN

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook ouvre eXecutable ARchives, un outil de cration de paquetages Python excutables pour Linux et macOS
 ::fleche::  Allemagne : la justice autorise des parents  accder au compte Facebook de leur fille dcde aprs une longue bataille juridique
 ::fleche::  Le Royaume-Uni inflige la premire amende  Facebook lie au scandale Cambridge Analytica, elle s'lve  500 000 
 ::fleche::  Les algorithmes de Facebook identifient la Dclaration amricaine d'indpendance comme un discours haineux et suppriment une publication
 ::fleche::  Cambridge Analytica : des agences fdrales US enqutent sur les rvlations de Facebook pour dterminer le rle de l'entreprise dans cette affaire

----------


## Neckara

Cela me fait doucement rire.


On en parle des thories du complots d'extrme-gauche avec le patriarcat et consorts ?
On en parle des appels  la haine effectus par ces mmes personnes ?
On en parle des mensonges et de la diffamation en qualifiant tout ce qui ne nous plat pas de "nazi"/"extrme-droite"/"fasciste" ?
On en parle des mensonges par omission en ne mettant en avant que ce qui nous plat, et en cachant ce qui drange ?
On en parle des documentaires/reportages un peu sotriques ?

Cela ne gne personne qu'on retrouve de telles choses sur CNN, la BBC, Art, etc. ?
Qu'ils balayent dj devant leur porte avant de s'occuper de celle des autres.


Je ne regarde pas InfoWars, in-empche, lors des manifestations amricaines, ils fournissaient des rushs complets, ce qui coupl avec d'autres rushs, permettait d'avoir une ide claire de la situation. Et pendant ce temps l, les autres mdias se contentait de slectionner trs habilement les passages qui les intressent pour avancer leur histoire.


 leur place je me ferais tout petit, car c'est bien  cause de leur incapacit  produire du journalisme de qualit que des personnes s'loignent des mdias mainstream et se redirigent vers des mdias "alternatifs", et de "rinformation", dont la qualit n'est malheureusement pas meilleure.

----------


## redcurve

Ce ne sont pas les contradictions de Facebook mais bien celles des dfenseurs de la libert d'expression, on ne peut pas et dire vous avez la libert d'expression et en mme temps vouloir censur celles des autres sont prtexte qu'ils racontent des conneries. Ou il y a libert d'expression ou il n'y en a pas un point c'est tout.

----------


## djizeuss

Des annes que la conspi tire le Facebook  l'extrme droite ! Aujourd'hui tu met une info sur Cambridge Analytica sur Facebook, Facebook ne la publie... tout simplement pas  ::):  'fin a c'est juste de la neutralit  :;):  
Tu met une photo avec un camp de concentration, paf la sanction ! a c'est juste du ngationnisme, et Facebook en use !
Facebook est nazillon, cherches pas  ::): 

La presse "Mainstream" comme y disent les postent conspi travaille correctement et en contradiction

----------


## Neckara

Plus srieusement, voici une liste non-exhaustive des btises qu'on peut trouver dans les mdias mainstream: https://www.esprit-critique.org/2017...ervice-public/


Pour le reste, il suffit de regarder les mdias cits pour en avoir des exemples.
Aprs, je dois avouer que je ne tiens pas une liste  jour de tout ce que je remarques... peut-tre devrais-je commencer  le faire.

Pour les omissions, un bel exemple est CharlotteVille sur Art:
le contexte a t totalement pass sous silence ;la vido prsente de "violence d'extrme-droite" (militant d'extrme-droite qui tapent sur un innocent  terre) a t tronque, quand le rush complet raconte une autre histoire (manifestants qui partent entours de contre-manifestants qui les taunts et insultent. Un contre-manifestant tente d'isoler un manifestant, les autres manifestants viennent  son secours).Prsentation des circonstances de l'accident trs incomplet et trompeur:
la voie tait ouverte  la circulation (deux autres vhicules "circulaient" "dans" la manifestation), et aucune mesure de scurit n'a t prise ;aucune visibilit vers l'avant (la foule cachait les autres voitures) ;le fait que toute l'organisation de la manifestation ai t compromise  par l'annulation de la manifestation, notamment le fait de partir group  pour des raisons de scurit ;le fait qu'arriv l, le conducteur pouvait lgitimement craindre pour sa vie, ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'un manifestant se serait fait attaqu en marge de la manifestation ;le fait que reculer (suspect) ou s'arrter (risqu) pouvait s'avrer dangereux pour le conducteur ;le conducteur a trs certainement voulu forc le passage, comme cela est parfois fait lorsque des militants tentent de bloquer, e.g. une route/autoroute ;les feux stops de la voiture taient allums peut avant l'impact ;ce jusqu' ce que la voiture se fasse attaquer par derrire par des "manifestants pacifiques arms".a nuance dj un peu l'accident, non ? aucune information quant aux manifestations qui ont suivies, notamment lorsqu'on voit des mares noires passer les contrles de police pour poursuivre une poigne de manifestants disperse et les tabasser. 




> Aujourd'hui tu met une info sur Cambridge Analytica sur Facebook, Facebook ne la publie... tout simplement pas  'fin a c'est juste de la neutralit  
> Tu met une photo avec un camp de concentration, paf la sanction ! a c'est juste du ngationnisme, et Facebook en use !


Facebook censure les seins, les "appels  la haine", les "images choquantes", la constitution amricaine, les liens vers le dictionnaire de l'Acadmie franaise, etc.

----------


## Madmac

CNN critiquant Facebook pour la prsence d'Infowars est plutt comique. Infowars est une source plus fiable que CNN. C'est dire  quel point la chane a un srieux problme de crdibilit. Infowar a une cote d'coute plus importante que CNN.

----------


## Madmac

> La presse "Mainstream" comme y disent les postent conspi travaille correctement et en contradiction ce qui n'est pas le cas des nazillons


La presse Mainstreams ,  L'exception de Fox news, a l'air d'une bande de cons. Le directeur du FBI vient de reconnatre qu'ils n'ont rien qui pourrait dmontr un lien avec la Russie dans le piratage du serveur d'Hillary.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Le systme se dfend, il y a eu trop de liberts sur internet, les gens ont pu partager des informations qui n'allaient pas dans le sens de la propagande officielle.
Internet a jou un rle dans l'lection Trump et dans d'autres vnements qui ne vont pas dans lintrt du systme.
La propagande anti Trump tait puissante, quasiment aucun mdia officiel n'tait pro Trump.

Pas longtemps avant llection de Trump :
Les pro-Trump jugent que la chane conservatrice Fox News vire  gauche



> Les partisans de Donald Trump n'aiment en gnral pas les grands mdias. Pour eux, ces manations de l'"establishment" sont corrompues, manipulent les sondages et mettent toute leur force de frappe au service du Parti dmocrate. *Jusqu'ici, une seule chane de tlvision nationale avait leur confiance*, Fox News. Mais le pilier mdiatique du mouvement conservateur vacille depuis un virulent change, diffus mardi en prime-time, entre la star de Fox News Megyn Kelly et le rpublicain Newt Gingrich.


Selon comment on regarde mme Fox News tait anti Trump pendant la campagne.

Janvier 2016 :
Trump taps the right's anger against Fox



> For nearly two decades, Republican presidential candidates have run with Fox News. *Now, Donald Trump is betting that he can run against it.*
> 
> Trump's six-month war with host Megyn Kelly, which turned nuclear when he pledged to skip the Fox News debate that she is co-moderating on Thursday, has exposed a significant shift in the political-media landscape: The growing divide between ultraconservatives and Roger Ailes' Manhattan-based network.


Qui est Megyn Kelly, la journaliste de Fox News qui fait peur  Donald Trump?



> Donald Trump a-t-il trouv quelqu'un de plus coriace que lui? Le candidat milliardaire est engag dans une violente polmique avec la chane Fox News et sa journaliste Megyn Kelly. Polmique risque pour lui: il a dcid de boycotter jeudi soir le dernier dbat organis par la chane avant le vote crucial de l'Iowa. Trump a demand  Fox News que le dbat ne soit pas anim par Megyn Kelly, avec laquelle il avait eu des changes tendus au mois d'aot dernier. La chane a tenu bon. Et Donald Trump a claqu la porte. Moment de tension extraordinaire entre la chane d'info prfre des rpublicains et leur candidat favori.


In Donald Trump vs. Fox News, we have a clear winner: Trump

Il ne faut pas oublier que Trump avait tout le monde contre lui, les mdias, le show-biz, les politiciens, toutes les puissances en gros.
Et il a gagn grce  son drapeau, ses discours et internet (YouTube et les rseaux sociaux).

Bientt YouTube, Twitter, Facebook, etc, vont devoir appliquer un filtre de "bien-pensance" si a va dans le sens du systme c'est ok, si ce n'est pas le cas ce sera censur.
Sur les sujets qui compte, si on s'informe avec TF1, Canal +, Le Monde, le Figaro, Libration, L'Express, au final on a la mme info, avec les mmes images, avec le mme traitement, avec les mmes commentaires.

====
Ok il y a parfois des conneries sur les sites de r-information, mais c'est galement le cas sur les mdias officiels. (il y a des sites alternatifs bien plus fiable que des mdias officiels)
Faites vos recherches vous mme.
Internet permet de multiplier les sources.

----------


## Grogro

> Cette fois-ci, le rseau social a dcid de sensibiliser le public avec sa campagne  les fake news ne sont pas nos amis , lance au Royaume-Uni. Facebook admet toutefois que les diteurs avaient souvent des  points de vue trs diffrents  et que la suppression des messages invents serait  contraire aux principes fondamentaux de la libert d'expression . Au lieu de cela, Facebook a expliqu que les messages considr comme tant des fake news seront  rtrograds  dans le fil d'actualit.


Ce ne sont pas seulement les messages que facebook qualifie (dieu sait comment et sur quels critres) de "fake news" qui sont rtrograds dans le fil d'actu, ce sont TOUS les article de presse (mainstream, spcialise, politique ou conspi/extrmiste) qui semblent sauvagement rtrograds depuis quelques mois par les algos de facebook. C'est ce que j'ai constat depuis le dbut de l'anne, et je ne pense pas tre le seul  constater cela. Est-ce que je me fais des ides ou l'avez vous remarqu galement ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Mark Zuckerberg estime que Facebook ne devrait pas supprimer la page du mdia conspirationniste InfoWars,*
*dans la mesure o il n'encourage pas la violence * 

Mercredi de la semaine dernire, Facebook a organis un vnement  New York auquel taient convis les journalistes durant lequel lentreprise a cherch  les convaincre qu'elle s'attaquait aux fake news. Aprs une courte prsentation mettant en exergue les efforts de Facebook pour lutter contre la dsinformation, John Hegeman, responsable de News Feed, et Sara Su, spcialiste des produits Facebook pour News Feed, ont rpondu aux questions des journalistes.

Oliver Darcy, un journaliste de CNN, a demand au rseau social  comment il pouvait prtendre s'attaquer  la propagation de la dsinformation alors qu'il autorise la page InfoWars  rester sur la plateforme. InfoWars produit des talk-shows en ligne et compte plus de 900 000 abonns sur Facebook. Son principal hbergeur, Alex Jones, compte plus de 2,4 millions d'abonns sur YouTube. InfoWars aurait publi des informations, manifestement juges fausses par plusieurs mdias mainstream, telles que la thorie du complot que l'cole de Sandy Hook en 2012 qui a t invalide par le gouvernement amricain.

 Je suppose que le fait quelles soient simplement fausses ne viole pas les standards de la communaut , a dclar Hegeman, expliquant qu'InfoWars  n'a pas viol quelque chose qui aurait entran une suppression . 

Hegeman a ajout :  Je pense qu'une partie de la chose fondamentale ici est que nous avons cr Facebook pour tre un endroit o diffrentes personnes peuvent avoir une voix et diffrents diteurs ont des points de vue trs diffrents . 

Plus tard, Lauren Svensson, une porte-parole de Facebook, a dclar :  Nous travaillons dur pour trouver le bon quilibre entre encourager la libert d'expression et promouvoir une communaut sre et authentique, et nous pensons que le contenu inauthentique de bas niveau atteint cet quilibre . Elle a ajout :  En d'autres termes, nous permettons aux gens de l'afficher comme une forme d'expression, mais nous n'allons pas le montrer en haut du fil dactualits . 


*Le PDG de Facebook sexprime*

Visiblement, les diffrentes bauches de rponses nont pas suffit  mettre fin aux doutes des journalistes puisquune semaine plus tard, cest Mark Zuckerberg qui en a parl. 

En effet, dans un entretien mercredi avec Kara Swisher de Recode, le PDG Mark Zuckerberg a dclar que Facebook tablit une distinction entre l'information qui est objectivement fausse et les mots qui sont destins  inciter  la violence physique ou  attaquer les individus  verbalement.

 Il y a vraiment deux principes fondamentaux en jeu ici , a-t-il dclar.  Il y a le fait de donner aux gens une voix afin quils aient la possibilit d'exprimer leurs opinions, puis il y a la scurit de la communaut, ce qui est,  mon avis, vraiment important. Nous nallons pas laisser les gens planifier de la violence, s'attaquer les uns les autres ou faire de mauvaises choses. Nous estimons que notre responsabilit est d'empcher les canulars de devenir viraux et d'tre largement distribus . 

Zuckerberg a poursuivi en expliquant que Facebook examinerait les sites qui ont t signals comme tant des  canulars potentiels , une faon probablement de dire que le rseau tenterait den limiter la propagation sur sa plateforme.

 Vous voyez, aussi odieuse que puisse tre cette partie de ce contenu, je pense que cela revient  ce principe de donner une voix aux gens ,  a-t-il poursuivi.

 Mme si c'est un canular ? , a insist Swisher.


 Oui , a affirm Zuckerberg.  Je veux dire,  un certain niveau, il est difficile d'avoir toujours une ligne claire entre les deux... Je ne dfends aucun contenu spcifique ici. Je pense que beaucoup de contenu sont susceptibles dtre concerns. Toutefois, je suis persuad que lorsque vous entrez dans les discussions autour de la libert d'expression, il peut vous arriver de traverser la limite de ce qui devrait tre  Mais nous devons dfendre les droits des gens  dire des choses mme si elles peuvent tre mauvaises . 

Il a ajout que Facebook  se dirige vers la politique de dsinformation qui vise ou va conduire  de la violence. Nous allons les retirer  cause de leur essence ... Par principes, nous allons retirer de notre plateforme ce qui peut occasionner des dommages rels, des dommages physiques rels, ou des attaques contre des individus. Ce type de contenu na pas sa place sur la plateforme. Il y a beaucoup de catgories dans lesquelles nous pouvons entrer, mais il y a un large dbat . 

Mais Swisher a rappel  Zuckerberg que les affirmations rptes d'InfoWars selon lesquelles la fusillade de Sandy Hook a t orchestre sont des mensonges et  pas un dbat . Zuckerberg a convenu que  c'est faux .  Cependant, si un utilisateur de Facebook attaque une victime de Sandy Hook ou un membre de sa famille,  c'est du harclement, et nous allons en faire abstraction .

Zuckerberg a dclar que Facebook permettrait mme aux ngationnistes de l'Holocauste de sexprimer,  parce que je pense qu'il y a des choses sur lesquelles diffrentes personnes se trompent, je ne pense pas qu'elles se trompent intentionnellement . Une affirmation qui semble suggrer que des personnes tenant de tels propos ou ayant de tels points de vue sont en quelque sorte innocemment gares.

 Il est difficile de sen prendre  l'intention et mme de comprendre l'intention , a poursuivi Zuckerberg.  Pour moi, aussi odieux que certains de ces exemples sont, la ralit est quil peut marriver de me tromper quand je parle en public. Je suis sr que cela vous arrive galement. Je suis persuad que beaucoup de dirigeants et de personnalits publiques que nous respectons peuvent galement se tromper en public. Aussi, je ne pense pas que la rponse adquate soit de dire : Nous allons jecter quelqu'un de la plateforme s'il se trompe.  la place, nous avons choisi de dire "OK, vous avez votre page, et si vous n'essayez pas de planifier des attaques contre quelqu'un ou si vous ne vous en prenez  personne, alors vous pouvez mettre ce contenu sur votre page, mme si les gens ne sont pas d'accord avec ce contenu ou le trouve offensant. Mais cela ne signifie pas que nous avons la responsabilit de le diffuser largement dans les fils dactualits . 

Source : entretien en entier

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce raisonnement ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook ouvre eXecutable ARchives, un outil de cration de paquetages Python excutables pour Linux et macOS
 ::fleche::  Allemagne : la justice autorise des parents  accder au compte Facebook de leur fille dcde aprs une longue bataille juridique
 ::fleche::  Le Royaume-Uni inflige la premire amende  Facebook lie au scandale Cambridge Analytica, elle s'lve  500 000 
 ::fleche::  Les algorithmes de Facebook identifient la Dclaration amricaine d'indpendance comme un discours haineux et suppriment une publication
 ::fleche::  Cambridge Analytica : des agences fdrales US enqutent sur les rvlations de Facebook pour dterminer le rle de l'entreprise dans cette affaire

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de ce raisonnement ?


C'est trs bien, il faut censurer ce qui est violent et haineux et laisser tout le reste.
Parce que personne ne peut dire "a c'est vrai", "a c'est faux".
Sinon c'est un systme totalitaire avec un ministre de la vrit.
On ne peut pas forcer les gens  croire en quelque chose.
La libert d'expression est importante.

Il faut penser au site parodique aussi  ::P:  (mme si perso je trouve plus de contenu marrant dans les mdias officiels)
https://twitter.com/lagorafisation?lang=fr

----------


## Grogro

> Oliver Darcy, *un journaliste de CNN*, a demand au rseau social comment il pouvait prtendre s'attaquer  la propagation de la dsinformation alors qu'il autorise la page InfoWars  rester sur la plateforme.


Un journaleux de Clinton News Network qui se plaint de la "dsinformation". L'hpital qui se fout de la charit.  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## KnifeOnlyI

> ====
> Ok il y a parfois des conneries sur les sites de r-information, mais c'est galement le cas sur les mdias officiels. (il y a des sites alternatifs bien plus fiable que des mdias officiels)
> Faites vos recherches vous mme.
> Internet permet de multiplier les sources.


La diffrence entre les sites que tu appelle de r-information (que jappellerais sites conspirationnistes, histoire que je me fasse bien comprendre sur la nature des sites que je pointe) c'est qu'ils ne cherchent pas  avoir la moindre crdibilit. Ils visent un publique dj bien convaincu qui vont cliquer/acheter.

Les mdias plus traditionnel sont capable de retirer un article qui se rvle finalement faux dans la journe, pour protger leurs rputation. Les sites conspirationnistes eux la laisse. Car le publique cibl va de toute faon y croire...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les mdias plus traditionnel sont capable de retirer un article qui se rvle finalement faux dans la journe, pour protger leurs rputation. Les sites de r-information eux la laisse.


J'y crois pas du tout  cette thorie.
Ou alors on parle pas des mmes sites...
En mme temps si de r-information c'est hyper large, il y en a des tonnes, et ils n'ont rien en commun...

Moi je pense aux sites srieux qui font plus beaucoup plus attention  ce qu'ils publient que les mdias officiels.
Les mdias officiels se contentent de recopier l'AFP, donc quand l'AFP dit une connerie tout le monde rpte une connerie. (et c'est rare qu'ils s'excusent)
Un journaliste aujourd'hui a bosse dans un bureau, il n'y a plus de budget pour faire du terrain.

Les autres sites sont surveill et attaqu, le systme cherche la moindre petite erreur pour les faire fermer (regarder ce qui est arriv  RT parce qu'ils ont dcal le sous titre avec la vido).
Donc ils font extremement attention.

Je parle de site super srieux comme Les Crises :
Les Crises
Je me rappelle qu'Olivier Berruyer tait trs mcontent quand le Dcodex l'a catgoris comme mdia pas sur.

====
De toute faon on la libert dexpression, donc tout le monde  le droit de dire ce qu'il veut, tant que c'est pas haineux ou violent.
Le jour o on interdira des sites d'informations, on sera en dictature apparente.

----------


## KnifeOnlyI

> J'y crois pas du tout  cette thorie.
> Ou alors on parle pas des mmes sites...
> En mme temps si de r-information c'est hyper large, il y en a des tonnes, et ils n'ont rien en commun...
> 
> Moi je pense aux sites srieux qui font plus beaucoup plus attention  ce qu'ils publient que les mdias officiels.
> Les mdias officiels se contentent de recopier l'AFP, donc quand l'AFP dit une connerie tout le monde rpte une connerie. (et c'est rare qu'ils s'excusent)
> Un journaliste aujourd'hui a bosse dans un bureau, il n'y a plus de budget pour faire du terrain.
> 
> Les autres sites sont surveill et attaqu, le systme cherche la moindre petite erreur pour les faire fermer (regarder ce qui est arriv  RT parce qu'ils ont dcal le sous titre avec la vido).
> ...


Certes, des mdias plus srieux sa existe, en effet moi quand je lis "r-information" je lis "conspirationniste". Pourquoi "R-information" ? Il n'y a pas 10 000 vraie version d'une information. On a 2 manires de voir la r-information. Moi c'est clairement les sites new age qui essaient de me convaincre que la terre est plate ou qu'un politicien corrompu a t attach a un poteau sur place publique.

Par contre les mdias un peu plus srieux (plus srieux que les conspirationnistes donc) eux vont modifier ou supprimer l'info rapidement, voir licencier des gens (Comme avec cette histoire de la mot de Martin Bouygues).

En tous cas, j'ai du mal avec ce mot "r-information", sa donne a croire qu'on a la vrit absolue et qu'on est pas des moutons comme les mdias d'information. Je sais c'est chercher loin, mais quand on voit le nombre de personnes prte  croire que les vaccins rendent autiste, sa peut faire peur et donner envie de se mfier.

Aprs moi je ne suis absolument pas pour censur ces abrutis, le meilleur remde a la btise reste encore l'ducation et l'esprit critique (Si on pouvais enseigner l'esprit critique ce serais encore mieux). Selon moi.

----------


## Grogro

> Certes, des mdias plus srieux sa existe, en effet moi quand je lis "r-information" je lis "conspirationniste". Pourquoi "R-information" ? *Il n'y a pas 10 000 vraie version d'une information. On a 2 manires de voir la r-information*. Moi c'est clairement les sites new age qui essaient de me convaincre que la terre est plate ou qu'un politicien corrompu a t attach a un poteau sur place publique.
> 
> Par contre les mdias un peu plus srieux (plus srieux que les conspirationnistes donc) eux vont modifier ou supprimer l'info rapidement, voir licencier des gens (Comme avec cette histoire de la mot de Martin Bouygues).
> 
> En tous cas, j'ai du mal avec ce mot "r-information", sa donne a croire qu'on a la vrit absolue et qu'on est pas des moutons comme les mdias d'information. Je sais c'est chercher loin, mais quand on voit le nombre de personnes prte  croire que les vaccins rendent autiste, sa peut faire peur et donner envie de se mfier.


Parce qu'il y a plusieurs faon de prsenter la mme information. Plusieurs grilles de lectures, plusieurs orientations. Depuis une vingtaine d'annes, 99% des mdias mainstreams disent la mme chose 99% du temps, de la mme faon 90% du temps. C'est un vrai problme qui accroit considrablement la dfiance envers la classe jacassante. Particulirement aprs des manipulations aussi gigantesques et aussi grossires que le bombardement de la Serbie en 99, l'invasion de l'Irak, la guerre contre la Libye, la guerre contre la Syrie, la dstabilisation de l'Ukraine et j'en passe. Sans compter, au USA, l'intense propagande qu'on a vu pour Bill Clinton pendant 8 ans, pour Bush pendant 8 ans de nouveau, pour Obama, puis pour Hillary Clinton. En France, pour Chirac, Sarkozy, Hollande puis Macron. Il y a aussi de trs nombreuses faon de "cadrer" une information vridique et vrifiable, de la tirer de tout contexte, et je ne parle pas seulement du cadrage d'une photo ou d'une vido de presse.  Il y a bien videmment le mensonge par omission, quand les mdias pour le grand public se gardent bien, consciemment ou non, non seulement de rapporter certaines informations, mais surtout de traiter certains sujets fondamentaux dlgus  des mdias spcialiss dans le meilleur des cas. C'est tout autant problmatique, mme si ce biais relve plus de l'incomptence que de la malfaisance, ainsi de ce qu'on appelle le biais de ngativit : https://www.latribune.fr/opinions/tr...nouvelles.html

Quand les mdias mentent, et il mentent tous les jours, ce n'est pas forcment par complot ou par malveillance. Ce n'est pas forcment volontaire. Comme le rasoir d'Hanlon le rappelle bien : ne jamais attribuer  la malveillance ce que la btise suffit  expliquer.

----------


## Zirak

> Les mdias officiels se contentent de recopier l'AFP, donc quand l'AFP dit une connerie tout le monde rpte une connerie. (et c'est rare qu'ils s'excusent)


Et c'est l que tu es encore de mauvaise foi.

Que cela soit les journaux papiers ou sur le net, c'est souvent qu'il y a des erratum dans les ditions suivantes ou des excuses de publies, ou que les articles sont modifies (les dates de modifications tant indiques en haut de l'article sur les sites internet).

Aprs qu'ils s'excusent ou non, c'est sr que cela ne change rien pour toi, puisque tu pars du principe qu'ils mentent, et que seuls les sites de "r-information" disent la vrit. Par contre, quand c'est pour propager les conneries des mdias mainstream, la tu n'hsites pas  les citer. C'est comme pour tout, c'est suivant comme cela t'arrange... 


Oui les mdias mainstream disent parfois des conneries, la dessus je suis d'accord avec toi compltement, comme tout le monde, mais dire qu'ils ne corrigent ou ne s'excusent jamais ou rarement, c'est tout simplement faux.


Edit: compltement d'accord avec Grogro.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Certes, des mdias plus srieux sa existe, en effet moi quand je lis "r-information" je lis "conspirationniste".


Non mais c'est moi qui ait dit "r-information" mais c'est pas tous les sites qui se dfinissent comme a... (en fait ce sont des sites politique ou conomique ou d'actualit)
Ils ont chacun leur propre expression.
C'est juste pour dire que ce ne sont pas les mdias mainstreams.

Par contre le mot "conspirationnisme" ne veut strictement rien dire...
Ce terme est apparu pour dcrdibiliser ceux qui ne croyaient pas  100%  la version officielle de l'assassinant de JFK.

Dans l'histoire il y a eu des complots.
Dans la version officielle du 11 Septembre, il s'agit d'un complot organis par Oussama ben Laden et ses potes.
La version officielle de l'assassinat de JFK, c'est un complot de Lee Harvey Oswald.
Selon comment on regarde, sinon ya a :
Conspiration - Condamns clbres

Les scientifiques et les historiens qui font avancer leur domaine sont tous rvisionniste (sinon ils n'apporteraient rien de neuf et resteraient sur des vieux trucs)
Chaque avanc scientifique c'est "On pensait que a fonctionnait comme a, mais en fait non a fonctionne plutt comme a".
La science c'est toujours "On a trouv un modle qui se rapproche de l'exactitude".
Il y a des choses qu'on pensent tre vrai aujourd'hui, qu'on prouvera tre faux dans le futur.

Tout le monde doit avoir le droit de dire ce qu'il veut, tant qu'il n'y a pas d'incitation  la haine ou  la violence, c'est tout.

----------


## Grogro

> Et c'est l que tu es encore de mauvaise foi.
> 
> Que cela soit les journaux papiers ou sur le net, c'est souvent qu'il y a des erratum dans les ditions suivantes ou des excuses de publies, ou que les articles sont modifies (les dates de modifications tant indiques en haut de l'article sur les sites internet).
> 
> Aprs qu'ils s'excusent ou non, c'est sr que cela ne change rien pour toi, puisque tu pars du principe qu'ils mentent, et que seuls les sites de "r-information" disent la vrit. Par contre, quand c'est pour propager les conneries des mdias mainstream, la tu n'hsites pas  les citer. C'est comme pour tout, c'est suivant comme cela t'arrange... 
> 
> 
> Oui les mdias mainstream disent parfois des conneries, la dessus je suis d'accord avec toi compltement, comme tout le monde, mais dire qu'ils ne corrigent ou ne s'excusent jamais ou rarement, c'est tout simplement faux.


Le problme, c'est que l'information sensationnaliste est systmatiquement  la une, trs bien rfrence, visible longtemps depuis la page d'accueil du mdia. Elle est galement trs commente, et trs partage sur les rseaux sociaux. Si cette information s'avre fausse, que ce soit involontairement ou un bidonnage grossier, alors le dmenti sera PEUT-TRE publi, mais discrtement,  rebours, bien trop tard pour empcher la diffusion virale de l'information initiale qui s'est rvle fausse, et cach derrire les news plus vendeuses. Dans le meilleurs des cas. Quand ce n'est pas carrment l'article initial qui est corrig discrtement pour cacher le cadavre sous le tapis. Ce qui se voit parfois quand l'URL de l'article dit A et le titre de l'article dit B. 

Je ne parle mme pas du titre et de l'incipit de l'article qui grossit systmatiquement le trait par sensationnalisme.

----------


## psychadelic

Il y a aussi le problme du copier-coller de l'information.

cad qu'une information "juteuse" est reprise x fois sur diffrents site,, dans le but d'avoir plus de trafic, donc de pub.
Le contenu est strictement identique, souvent une simple copie d'une dpche AFP j'imagine ?

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Le CEO de Google refuse de s'exprimer devant le Snat amricain sur l'affaire de l'ingrence russe*
*lors des lections US de 2016*

Les rumeurs selon lesquelles la Russie aurait tent de manipuler les lections amricaines de 2016 nont cess de grandir pour finalement devenir des accusations en bonne et due forme. 12 officiers russes ont t officiellement accuss davoir fait influence sur le public lectoral amricain en piratant le quartier gnral du camp dmocrate et en divulguant des conversations mail de la candidate Hillary Clinton. 

Poutine aurait mme donn des instructions spciales ordonnant de pirater les lections amricaines, selon la CIA qui dit avoir intercept lesdites instructions. Ayant donc identifi les raisons exognes, les USA sintressent dsormais aux raisons endognes. Il faut comprendre ce qui na pas fonctionn  lintrieur du pays pour sassurer que mme si lenvie prenait  un autre pays de ressayer dinfluencer les lections US, il ny arriverait pas. Et pour ce faire, Facebook, Google, Twitter et dautres gants de la tech doivent tre en mesure de garantir leur capacit  empcher toute tentative dinfluence lectorale sur leurs plateformes. 

Cest donc dans cette optique que le Snat a envoy une invitation  Facebook, Twitter et Google pour que les responsables de ces trois titans viennent sexprimer sur ce qui sest pass en 2016 et sur ce quils comptent faire pour que cela ne se reproduise pas. A cette invitation, Facebook et Twitter ont rpondu en dcidant denvoyer respectivement Sheryl Sandberg (COO de Facebook) et Jack Dorsey (CEO de Twitter). Le CEO de Google, quant  lui, a dclin linvitation et propos denvoyer Kent Walker, avocat et vice-prsident des affaires mondiales chez Google.


 Il y a des chances pour qu'il y ait une chaise vide l-bas. Et je pense que beaucoup plus de questions auraient pu tre traites sils envoyaient un dcideur suprieur et pas simplement leurs avocats , a dclar le snateur dmocrate de Virginie Mark Warner qui est galement vice-prsident du comit snatorial. Aucune prcision na t donne quant  la raison pour laquelle ni Sundar Pichai (CEO de Google) ni Larry Page (CEO dAlphabet Inc.) ne se prsenteront au Snat.

Il faut prciser quen ces temps troubles o les leaders de la tech font face  controverse sur controverse, Google sest toujours arrang pour contourner les zones de turbulences. Google Search est le moteur de recherche dominant, YouTube est le site de diffusion vido le plus populaire, Google Chrome est le navigateur le plus populaire et Android est le systme d'exploitation sous lequel est livre la majeure partie des mobiles qui ne viennent pas de chez Apple. Par ses services, Google est l'une des entreprises de tech les plus lucratives au monde. 

Et ce sont les donnes personnelles dutilisateur qui gnrent la flope de milliards qui font le chiffre daffaires de Google, puisque grce  sa kyrielle de services, l'entreprise utilise les donnes que vous fournissez pour cibler les annonces en fonction de votre emplacement, de vos vidos, de vos requtes et de vos achats avec votre carte de crdit. Et il est encore plus indiscutable pour le Wall Street Journal que Google ne prend pas de relles mesures efficaces sur ses services pour contrler laccs de tiers aux comptes utilisateurs. 

Et pourtant, Google est bien moins inquit que Facebook, par exemple, qui a pourtant pris ses responsabilits, reconnu ses erreurs et pris lengagement de ne pas les laisser se reproduire. Pis encore, exactement comme lan dernier, les responsables de Google se prparent  envoyer leur avocat dbiter un bon vieux laus juridique plutt que de prendre leurs responsabilits devant le Snat.

La position de Google au sommet de la chane alimentaire de son domaine ne fait donc absolument aucun doute. Et, cest pour cette raison que lentreprise devrait rellement songer  envoyer un vrai responsable dcisionnaire au Snat. Lentreprise doit convaincre les USA quelle fera tout pour empcher que ses plateformes soient employes  des fins visant  porter atteinte au pays. Elle doit galement expliquer comment elle compte sy prendre. Il faut donc que Google prenne ses responsabilits au srieux et voie le bien-fond denvoyer son leader rpondre aux questions qui taraudent les esprits depuis 2016, exactement comme Facebook la fait avec Mark Zuckerberg qui a dj t entendu par le Snat ou encore comme Twitter la fait avec Jack Dorsey pour laffaire du thoricien du complot Alex Jones.

De nombreux internautes se sont prononcs sur la question et la tendance gnrale se dgageant de leurs interventions est assez surprenante. Globalement, ils trouvent que les snateurs sont si  analphabtes  en matire de technologie quils ne savent mme pas quelle question poser pour obtenir les rponses dont le peuple a besoin. Un autre avis intressant explique le refus du CEO de Google de se prsenter au Snat en disant quil vaut mieux envoyer une personne familire avec le sujet plutt que le premier responsable qui ne lest pas forcement, puisquil doit piloter toutes les activits et na donc pas le temps de sappesantir sur un seul sujet, aussi important soit-il.

*Source :*  CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ? 
 ::fleche::  Pour quelle raison le CEO de Google refuse de se prsenter au Snat ?
 ::fleche::  Est-ce un choix judicieux que Google dcide denvoyer quun avocat au Snat ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Ingrence trangre dans les lections US de 2016 : 12 officiers russes accuss d'avoir pirat le Comit national dmocrate et la campagne Clinton

 ::fleche::  La Russie serait  l'origine d'attaques informatiques contre des organismes du parti des Dmocrates visant  influencer les lections aux tats-Unis

 ::fleche::  USA : Hillary Clinton aurait-elle perdu les lections  cause d'une petite erreur de frappe en rponse  une opration de phishing ?

 ::fleche::  tats-Unis : la Russie est responsable du piratage du DNC et les cyberattaques lies  la campagne prsidentielle amricaine

 ::fleche::  USA : la CIA avait intercept les  instructions spcifiques  de Poutine pour pirater les lections prsidentielles de 2016 selon le Washington Post

----------


## hotcryx

"Poutine aurait mme donn des instructions spciales ordonnant de pirater les lections amricaines,"

Depuis quand les journalistes parlent au conditionel ???

Tout journaliste doit parler de faits en vrifiant ses sources ou bien se taire.

----------


## pboulanger

Le roi aussi tait aussi au-dessus du peuple mais un jour Louis XVI a rencontr la faiseuse de veuves... Google tombera de son pied d'estale tt ou tard...

----------


## sebastiano

> "Poutine aurait mme donn des instructions spciales ordonnant de pirater les lections amricaines,"
> 
> Depuis quand les journalistes parlent au conditionel ???
> 
> Tout journaliste doit parler de faits en vrifiant ses sources ou bien se taire.


Vous ne lisez pas la presse ? 3/4 des articles dnonant des faits sont tourns au conditionnel. Ce qui est logique, il y a une diffrence entre tre accus et tre coupable.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Vous ne lisez pas la presse ? 3/4 des articles dnonant des faits sont tourns au conditionnel. Ce qui est logique, il y a une diffrence entre tre accus et tre coupable.


Oui et c'est surtout pour viter que les personnes (physiques ou morales) concernes "contre-attaquent" avec une plainte en diffamation.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Ingrence lectorale : Facebook et Twitter ont comparu devant le Congrs US*
*Pour dfendre les amliorations scuritaires apportes  leurs services*

Les responsables des gants technologiques amricains dInternet et des rseaux sociaux (Facebook, Twitter et Google) ont rcemment t convoqus par les deux chambres du Congrs des tats-Unis o les rpublicains sont pour le moment majoritaires. Cette audition visait  prendre connaissance des avances ralises en matire de cyberscurit et de lutte contre les fausses informations par chacun de ces acteurs afin de limiter les risques lis  la survenue dventuelles nouvelles ingrences trangres dans le processus lectoral du pays.

Signalons au passage que Google est la seule entreprise du trio  avoir poliment dclin linvitation des politiques US qui rclamaient la comparution du directeur gnral dAlphabet, Larry Page, ou du CEO de Google, Sundar Pichai.  la place de Page, la firme de Mountain View a propos Kent Walker, le directeur juridique dAlphabet. La Chambre des reprsentants a refus de recevoir Walker, ce qui na malgr tout pas dissuad la filiale dAlphabet de publier mardi la dposition crite de Kent Walker dans laquelle il affirme que la socit prend trs au srieux la question des ingrences trangres.


Facebook, par la voix de sa directrice gnrale adjointe, Sheryl Sandberg, et Twitter, par la voix de son directeur gnral, Jack Dorsey, ont donc t les seuls  se prsenter mercredi devant le Congrs US pour dfendre les initiatives engages par leur groupe respectif afin de limiter les risques lis  la survenue dventuelles nouvelles ingrences trangres dans le processus lectoral amricain.

Sheryl Sandberg et Jack Dorsey ont reconnu devant la commission du Renseignement du Snat que leurs socits navaient pas t suffisamment promptes  ragir aprs la suppose ingrence russe, lors de la campagne lectorale amricaine de 2016, tout en assurant que des efforts importants ont t faits depuis afin dviter quune pareille situation ne se reprsente  lavenir.

 Nous avons supprim des centaines de pages et de comptes impliqus dans un comportement trompeur coordonn, ce qui signifie quils ont induit les autres en erreur sur leur identit et sur ce quils faisaient , a dclar Sandberg devant les snateurs, avant dajouter :  Lorsque de mauvais acteurs essaient dutiliser notre site, nous les bloquons .

Assurant dans sa dposition crite rendue publique mardi que Twitter  ne prend aucune dcision dicte par une idologie politique , Jack Dorsey a quant  lui insist, lors de son audition, sur le fait que son entreprise avait considrablement renforc la surveillance des oprations de manipulation sa plateforme.  cet effet, il a rappel que le mois dernier, Twitter a signal aux autorits lexistence de comptes souponns dtre bass en Iran et procd  la suppression de 770 comptes qui avaient vraisemblablement enfreint les rgles de la plateforme.

Il semble, malgr tout, que les plaidoyers des reprsentants de Facebook et Twitter naient pas russi  satisfaire les attentes des lus amricains. S'exprimant  ce propos, le prsident rpublicain de la commission snatoriale, Richard Burr a dplor :  Malheureusement, rien na t fait pour rsoudre ce que javais dcrit en novembre (2017) comme une vulnrabilit en matire de scurit nationale et un risque inacceptable . Daprs lui,  ce problme ne va de toute vidence pas disparaitre. Je ne suis mme pas sr que lon aille dans la bonne direction .

 la suite de cet interrogatoire des responsables de Facebook et Twitter, le Nasdaq a recul de 1,4 %, contre - 1,74 % pour lindice des valeurs technologiques du S&P, mercredi en fin de matine. Les titres Facebook et Twitter ont respectivement perdu 1,8 % et plus de 5 % de leur valeur en bourse.

La semaine dernire, Donald Trump a cibl le moteur de recherche de Google, laccusant de mettre davantage en valeur les articles critiquant sa personne au dtriment de ceux qui assurent une  couverture honnte . Plus tard, le prsident amricain a fustig les gants amricains des rseaux sociaux en les accusant dinterfrer dans la campagne lectorale de mi-mandat au Congrs dans le but selon lui de favoriser une victoire dmocrate. Il na dailleurs pas hsit  qualifier Facebook et Twitter de  super libraux  au sens politique du terme.

*Source* : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Ingrence trangre dans les lections US de 2016 : 12 officiers russes accuss davoir pirat le Comit national dmocrate et la campagne Clinton
 ::fleche::  USA : la CIA avait intercept les  instructions spcifiques  de Poutine pour pirater les lections prsidentielles de 2016 selon le Washington Post
 ::fleche::  USA : Hillary Clinton aurait-elle perdu les lections  cause dune petite erreur de frappe en rponse  une opration de phishing ?

 ::fleche::  tats-Unis : la Russie est responsable du piratage du DNC et les cyberattaques lies  la campagne prsidentielle amricaine

----------


## marsupial

Cela va nous concerner l'an prochain avec les europennes. Il fallait s'attendre  ce discours vide de Facebook et Twitter bottant en touche car que peuvent-ils faire concrtement contre les complotistes Fake News. On l'a encore vu avec la rforme des retraites et la rumeur de la suppression des pensions de reversion. Ne connaissant ni Facebook, ni twitter, ni G+ mais ayant eu un aperu de ce qui peut s'y rpandre et Trump n'tant pas le dernier  raconter de la m***, franchement, je me demande ce qu'ils y peuvent. Mme en utilisant le dernier algorithme pondu par des universitaires  la recherche de bruits qui courent, il en resterait 26%  passer sous les radars.  ::?: 

Pour Hillary Clinton, il s'agit d'un compte MS qui s'est fait hacker.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il fallait s'attendre  ce discours vide de Facebook et Twitter bottant en touche car que peuvent-ils faire concrtement contre les complotistes Fake News.


Non mais il faut arrter avec ces histoires de "complotisme"...
C'est quoi cette excuse  2 balles de la part des dmocrates ? Tout mettre sur le dos de quelques publications sur Facebook et Twitter, a n'a aucun sens, soyez srieux 5 minutes...

Il y avait infiniment plus de publications pro Hillary que de publications pro Trump.
Les mdias "complotiste" sont beaucoup moins visible que les mdias officiels.

Llection de Trump c'est les russes, le Brexit c'est les russes, l'alliance du M5S et de la Ligue en Italie c'est les russes, etc.
a ne tient pas debout.

===
Maintenant Youtube, Twitter et Facebook censurent  fond.
Le 07 Aout :
Alex Jones censur : comment le roi des complotistes sest mis les gants du Web  dos



> *Facebook, YouTube, Apple et Spotify* ont mis au ban lundi cette figure mdiatique affilie  lextrme droite et  Donald Trump.


Aujourd'hui :
Twitter bannit  son tour le complotiste amricain Alex Jones

----------


## marsupial

Non mais tu as lu ce que nie ton gars ? Les camps d'extermination. Alors mme que le NYTimes ds 1943 recensait 3 millions de juifs passs  la chambre  gaz.

Tu es sans aucun doute meilleur techniquement que moi avec ton Bac + 5; par contre pour le reste t'as un level infrieur  celui de Trump que tout le monde taxe de gnie du CM2. Bonjour ton niveau de connerie.

edit : https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...5_4408996.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non mais tu as lu ce que nie ton gars ?


Ah ben non je le connais pas le type...
Mais c'est pour le principe de la censure. (vous dites que les sites ne font rien contre la censure)
Il y a la libert dexpression ou bien ?

Je vais dire la phrase qui n'existe pas en ralit (Voltaire n'a jamais dit a) : "Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce que vous dites, mais je me battrai jusqu' la mort pour que vous ayez le droit de le dire".
C'est pas parce qu'on est pas d'accord avec quelqu'un qu'on doit le faire taire.

Surtout que si on couple avec a :
"Pour savoir qui vous dirige vraiment il suffit de regarder ceux que vous ne pouvez pas critiquer."
* chaque fois qu'il y a une censure a peut attirer du monde.*
Parfois en essayant de faire taire quelqu'un tu lui fais de la pub.

Est-ce qu'il incite  la violence le gars ?
Est-ce qu'il demande aux gens d'agresser d'autres gens ?




> Les camps d'extermination.


En France il y a la "loi Fabius-Gayssot donc je n'ai pas envie d'entrer l dedans.
Mais en gros aux USA t'as une libert d'expression totale et t'as le droit de penser ce que tu veux.

Apparemment aux USA il n'y a pas de limite :
Parti nazi amricain



> Le Parti nazi amricain (en anglais American Nazi Party) est un parti nonazi fond le 8 mars 1959 par George Lincoln Rockwell. Ayant son sige  Arlington en Virginie (tats-Unis), l'organisation fonde son idologie principalement sur les principes et la politique du Parti national-socialiste des travailleurs allemands, le parti nazi de lAllemagne du Troisime Reich.
> 
> Le Parti nazi dispose d'un lobbyiste au Congrs fdral  Washington D.C., John Bowles, depuis 2012.

----------


## Thorna

> Mais en gros aux USA t'as une libert d'expression totale et t'as le droit de penser ce que tu veux.


Oui, que la Terre est plate, que l'Evolution c'est de la *biip*, etc. Ca n'en fait pas pour autant des vrits, ni n'autorise les gens  vouloir imposer ces penses. Le monde n'est pas une gigantesque secte !
En fait dans l'absolu tu as raison: les gens, qui sont dous de discernement, savent en gnral trier le vrai du faux, surtout quand ce qu'on leur annonce entre tant en contradiction avec les faits ou avec l'histoire. Le problme, c'est le dbut de la phrase: "les gens, _qui sont dous de discernement_..." 40 ans de Culture Tl et 10 ans de Culture Rseaux Sociaux ont largement fait disparaitre ce qui pouvait vaguement exister auparavant dans ce domaine et ce que les progrs des sicles passs avaient commenc  faire merger.
Et donc oui, ces avis nocifs qui mettent en danger le fonctionnement de pays entiers et dont il parait qu'ils reposent sur pas grand chose de factuel ou de rel, devraient peut-tre tre un peu plus filtrs... ou discerns  ::): 
Mais la discussion n'a aucun intrt : non seulement ils racontent de la *biip* au congrs amricain qui ne s'en rend mme pas compte, comme l'essentiel de la population, mais ils se moquent totalement de l'Europe et du reste du monde (sauf des 1,5 milliards de consommateurs chinois pour lesquels, tiens, c'est bizarre, ils sont prts  filtrer tout ce qu'on leur demande, que ce soit en rapport avec la ralit ou pas !), et donc rassure-toi : ils ne sont pas prts d'interdire quoi que ce soit sur nos rseaux !  ::lahola::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui, que la Terre est plate, que l'Evolution


Les gens sont libre de croire ce qu'ils veulent.
Personnellement je pense que ceux qui disent que la terre est plate le font juste pour faire chier les gens qui s'nervent quand ils entendent a.
Tout le monde sait que la terre est un peu prs sphrique.

Enfin bref on s'en fout, si des gens veulent penser que la terre est plate, ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent ce n'est pas un danger.
Ils ne vont rien provoquer de grave...

===
Et comme on dit dans "thorie de l'volution" il y a le mot "thorie"  ::P: 
Personnellement je pense que les mutations ne sont pas totalement alatoire.
Quand un nouvel individu est mieux adapt aux conditions local, ce n'est pas 100% grce  l'alatoire. (j'ai le droit de penser a si je le veux, qu'est-ce que a peut vous faire aussi bien ?)

Il faut tre tolrant, ou mieux : en avoir rien  foutre de l'opinion des autres.
Pourquoi s'nerver parce que quelqu'un pense quelque chose ?
Tant qu'il n'y a pas d'action violente derrire.

----------


## goomazio

> donc rassure-toi : ils ne sont pas prts d'interdire quoi que ce soit sur nos rseaux !


Ce qu'ils font est pareil, ils bloquent des comptes, ils en ferment, ils censurent. Ils interdisent aussi.




> Oui, que la Terre est plate, que l'Evolution c'est de la *biip*, etc. Ca  n'en fait pas pour autant des vrits, ni n'autorise les gens  vouloir  imposer ces penses. Le monde n'est pas une gigantesque secte !


Ces avis de fous ne sont pas le rsultat de la libert d'expression ! Vous critiquez la libert d'expression totale sous prtexte que des gens trouvent un intrt  raconter des inepties ? En sachant que dans tous ces cas compltement dbiles ce n'est certainement pas la croyance en la vracit de l'ide qui porte les ides mais d'autres choses modernes du genre le fait que a buzz, que a rassemble, que a met une ambiance de clash o on se bagarre  coup de rparti provocante, acre et dbile.





> En fait dans l'absolu tu as raison: les gens, qui sont dous de  discernement, savent en gnral trier le vrai du faux, surtout quand ce  qu'on leur annonce entre tant en contradiction avec les faits ou avec  l'histoire.


Que la pomme vient du pommier et qu'un clignotant doit tre utilis et utilis avant d'amorcer le virage, et encore... Parce que les gens normaux, on va dire, ne savent en gnral que suivre l'avis fournit par la TV. Ou alors les gens dont vous parlez, ceux dous de discernement, sont les quelques experts qui ne reprsentent qu'une partie infime de la population ?




> Le problme, c'est le dbut de la phrase: "les gens, _qui sont dous de discernement_..."  40 ans de Culture Tl et 10 ans de Culture Rseaux Sociaux ont  largement fait disparaitre ce qui pouvait vaguement exister auparavant  dans ce domaine et ce que les progrs des sicles passs avaient  commenc  faire merger.


Et donc, qu'on soit fan de The Voice, Les Zamours, Les anges de la tlralit, Ko Lanta ou le JT c'est pareil parce que, mme si un jeune entrepreneur motiv qui regarde euronews ne t'insultera pas directement (peut-tre qu'il le fera dans ton dos en se moquant bien fort  son cours de Golf, soit) comme un jeune kk qui adore une bonne bagarre style Booba, il n'est pas moins lobotomis par ce qu'il connait et ne s'intresse pas assez aux choses avant de partager tout son "savoir" ou n'a simplement pas la capacit d'admettre qu'il ne sait RIEN (compar  quelqu'un de cal, d'expert).  




> Et donc oui, ces avis nocifs qui mettent en danger le fonctionnement de  pays entiers et dont il parait qu'ils reposent sur pas grand chose de  factuel ou de rel, devraient peut-tre tre un peu plus filtrs... ou  discerns


Discerns, oui ! Discerns dans le sens "contre-dit" si ncessaire et non pas censurs. Si on ne sait pas contre-dire et remettre une personne dans le droit chemin c'est qu'il y a un problme que la censure ne fera qu'empirer ou, au mieux, que cacher ou alors c'est que la personne est peut-tre dj dans le droit chemin, ou qu'il y a plusieurs chemins... Alors le discernement, oui, mais la censure certainement pas.

----------


## macslan

> Les gens sont libre de croire ce qu'ils veulent.
> Personnellement je pense que ceux qui disent que la terre est plate le font juste pour faire chier les gens qui s'nervent quand ils entendent a.
> Tout le monde sait que la terre est un peu prs sphrique.
> 
> Enfin bref on s'en fout, si des gens veulent penser que la terre est plate, ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent ce n'est pas un danger.
> Ils ne vont rien provoquer de grave...
> 
> ===
> Et comme on dit dans "thorie de l'volution" il y a le mot "thorie" 
> ...


attention le mot thorie dans le monde scientifique n'a pas la mme signification que dans le monde de tout les jours

----------


## Neckara

> attention le mot thorie dans le monde scientifique n'a pas la mme signification que dans le monde de tout les jours


Et ce n'est pas comme si on lui avait dj rpt, et rerpt...

Je crois surtout qu'il en a "rien  foutre" de ce qu'on peut lui dire.

----------


## Ryu2000

Nous ne sommes pas certains  100% que a fonctionne prcisment comme dans la thorie de Darwin.
Bon on a des preuves qui tendent  montrer que globalement a fonctionne comme a. (l'humain a un anctre commun avec les singes, tout a)
Mais il reste encore des choses incomprise.

Mais je sais que "thorie" a plusieurs dfinitions...

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Facebook tend dsormais la vrification des faits aux images et vidos*
*Afin damliorer la prcision de son modle dapprentissage automatique* 

Pour rappel, aprs llection de Donald Trump, Facebook a t accus davoir influenc les campagnes prsidentielles des tats-Unis avec les fausses actualits permettant au candidat rpublicain daccder  la Maison-Blanche. Mark Zuckerberg a prsent ses excuses et a men des investigations plus approfondies sur une possible ingrence russe dans l'lection amricaine via les fausses actualits sur sa plateforme de rseau social. Facebook a dcouvert que 126 millions damricains pourraient avoir vu des contenus diffuss par les oprateurs de la propagande russe.

Ces fausses nouvelles vhicules par la propagande russe taient constitues non seulement de messages textes, mais galement, des photos modifies et des visuels forts dagents russes tentant dinterfrer dans llection prsidentielle amricaine de 2016 et dautres lections dans le monde. Ces publicits politiques achetes par la Russie faites dimages et de vidos virales ont t conduites en gnral  travers le rseau social Facebook.


Ds novembre 2016, Facebook a dvoil sa stratgie de lutte contre les fausses nouvelles qui consistait  explorer la possibilit de mettre en place un systme pour dtecter automatiquement les faux articles avant quils ne soient signals par les utilisateurs. Le gant des rseaux sociaux esprait, galement compter sur sa communaut et des parties tierces de confiance pour rsoudre ce problme.

 Nous savons que les gens veulent voir des informations prcises sur Facebook, et depuis deux ans, nous avons fait de la lutte contre la dsinformation une priorit. L'une des nombreuses mesures que nous prenons pour rduire la diffusion de fausses nouvelles consiste  travailler avec des contrleurs indpendants pour examiner et valuer l'exactitude du contenu.  ce jour, la plupart de nos partenaires de vrification des faits se sont concentrs sur la rvision des articles. 

Au-del de la dtection des fausses actualits sous forme darticles, Facebook a dclar jeudi dernier quil va tendre son programme de vrification des faits en incluant des photos et des vidos pour lutter contre la dsinformation sur son service. Le rseau social dit avoir mis au point des outils des nouvelles technologies et de nouveaux partenariats pour faire face  ces autres formes de dsinformation.  Les gens partagent des millions de photos et de vidos sur Facebook chaque jour. Nous savons que ce type de partage est particulirement convaincant parce que visuel. Cela dit, cela cre une opportunit facile de manipulation par les mauvais acteurs. , a dclar Facebook.

Dans ses efforts dintensification de la lutte contre les fausses actualits, Facebook a labor un modle dintelligence artificielle quil compte entraner avec les caractristiques des diverses catgories de dsinformation par des photos et des vidos quil a dcouvert au cours des tests quil a effectus avec des partenaires.

 De nombreux partenaires tiers chargs de la vrification des faits possdent une expertise en matire dvaluation de photos et de vidos et sont forms aux techniques de vrification visuelle, telles que la recherche inverse dimages et lanalyse de mtadonnes dimage,  comme quand et o la photo ou la vido a t prise , a dclar Facebook.  Les vrificateurs de faits peuvent valuer la vrit ou la fausset d'une photo ou d'une vido en combinant ces comptences avec d'autres pratiques journalistiques, comme l'utilisation de recherches d'experts, d'universitaires ou d'agences gouvernementales. , a-t-il ajout.

Selon Facbook, Les notes issues de ce travail de vrification des faits des partenaires sur les photos et vidos lui permettront damliorer son modle dapprentissage automatique. L'objectif du gant des rseaux sociaux tant de dvelopper des capacits de reprage automatiquement des images manipules, les images hors contexte qui ne montrent pas ce qu'elles disent faire, ou les affirmations textuelles et audio qui sont manifestement fausses avant quelles ne causent des dommages.

Selon Facebook, son modle de lIA, une fois form, pourra empcher de manire proactive les fausses nouvelles plutt que dattendre pour qu'elles soient signales par les utilisateurs.

*Source :* Facebook Newsroom

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que vous inspire la nouvelle forme de lutte contre les fausses actualits de Facebook ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, cette technique parviendra-t-elle  endiguer la diffusion des fausses nouvelles afin de garantir le bon droulement des lections saines  lavenir ?   

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  Facebook value la crdibilit de ses utilisateurs sur une chelle de zro  un, pour tablir leur rputation et orienter peut-tre leurs interactions
 ::fleche::  Le CEO de Google refuse de s'exprimer devant le Snat amricain sur l'ingrence russe, lors des lections US de 2016
 ::fleche::  Facebook reconnat que des acteurs malveillants ont lanc des campagnes de dsinformation sur sa plateforme, durant les lections prsidentielles US
 ::fleche::  Comment les autorits amricaines ont-elles traqu l'un des hackers nord-corens derrire le virus WannaCry, en partant d'un CV comme indice ?
 ::fleche::  Facebook contraint de retirer son application VPN qui collecte les donnes d'utilisateur de l'App Store, parce qu'elle violerait les standards d'Apple

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Facebook va vrifier et limiter la diffusion des infox se rapportant au processus de vote*
*Pour protger les lections US des ingrences lectorales*

En septembre dernier, les responsables des gants technologiques amricains des rseaux sociaux et dInternet  savoir Facebook, Twitter et Google ont t convoqus par les deux chambres du Congrs US. Cette audition visait  prendre connaissance des avances ralises en matire de cyberscurit et de lutte contre les fausses informations par chacun de ces acteurs afin de limiter les risques lis  la survenue dventuelles nouvelles ingrences trangres dans le processus lectoral du pays.

Au cours de cette audition, Facebook et Twitter ont dfendu les initiatives engages par leur groupe respectif afin de limiter les risques lis  la survenue dventuelles nouvelles ingrences trangres dans le processus lectoral amricain, sachant quils navaient pas t suffisamment prompts  ragir aprs la suppose ingrence russe, lors de la campagne lectorale amricaine de 2016. Les plaidoyers des reprsentants des deux entreprises navaient cependant pas russi  satisfaire les attentes des lus amricains.

Cest dans ce contexte que le gant Facebook a rcemment annonc la mise en place dun certain nombre de mesures qui visent  protger les lections amricaines de mi-mandat du mois prochain contre les Fake News (ou informations fallacieuses ou infox comme la commission denrichissement de la langue franaise la suggr). Pour ce faire, la firme de Menlo Park a pris la dcision de vrifier la vracit des rapports au sujet des violences ou des longues files dattente dans les bureaux de vote en amont et de bloquer la diffusion des infox relatives aux exigences en matire de vote.


Cette annonce survient environ six semaines aprs que le snateur Ron Wyden ait demand  Sheryl Sandberg, directeur dexploitation de la socit, comment Facebook pourrait combattre la diffusion dinfox susceptibles de porter atteinte au bon droulement du scrutin, prenant lexemple de canulars pouvant tre utilis pour rduire la participation.

 Nous ne pensons pas que nous devrions supprimer de Facebook les lments partags par des personnes authentiques sils ne violent pas ces normes communautaires, mme sils sont faux , a dclar Tessa Lyons, chef de produit pour la fonctionnalit News Feed de Facebook.

Les liens vers des rapports dmoralisants ou susceptibles de semer la confusion en rapport lactivit des bureaux de vote (chiffres gonfls ou trompeurs) seront renvoys  des vrificateurs de faits en vertu de la nouvelle politique du rseau social amricain. Sils sont jugs faux, ces rapports ne seront pas supprims. Leur diffusion devrait, cependant, tre limite afin quils ne puissent tre vus que par un nombre restreint de cibles  travers le rseau damis de lauteur de la publication fallacieuse.

Lefficacit de cette approche peut malgr tout tre mise  rude preuve si les vrificateurs de faits de lentreprise sont dbords et incapables de traiter tous les canulars. Certains critiques estiment par ailleurs que de telles mesures pourraient rendre Facebook plus enclin  la manipulation par les utilisateurs cherchant  influer sur les masses en ligne.

Signalons galement que Facebook a adopt une position intermdiaire concernant le problme de lauthenticit des comptes personnels : la firme de Menlo Park peut utiliser lactivit automatise quelle dtecte pour dsactiver les pages de propagande, mais elle na pas besoin dun numro de tlphone ou dautres preuves didentit de lutilisateur pour louverture dun compte. En outre, le groupe vrifie les acheteurs dannonces politiques pour trouver une preuve de rsidence nationale et conserve des archives publiques indiquant qui a achet quoi.

Il y a quelques mois, les cadres suprieurs de Facebook ont brivement dbattu de linterdiction de toutes les publicits politiques, qui produisent moins de 5 % des revenus de lentreprise, selon des sources. Mais les responsables du groupe ont finalement rejet cette option.  lheure actuelle, ils se demandent sils doivent suivre le rcent changement de politique de Twitter pour interdire les liens vers des documents pirats, selon Reuters. Il faut, toutefois, noter quune interdiction gnrale du contenu pirat limiterait lexposition  dautres documents qui, de lavis de certains, servent lintrt public,  linstar des  Panama Papers , qui, en 2015, ont rendu public le recours massif aux paradis fiscaux offshores institu par les riches de ce monde.

*Source* : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Facebook value la crdibilit de ses utilisateurs sur une chelle de zro  un, pour tablir leur rputation et orienter peut-tre leurs interactions
 ::fleche::  Facebook reconnat que des acteurs malveillants ont lanc des campagnes de dsinformation sur sa plateforme, durant les lections prsidentielles US
 ::fleche::  Facebook contraint de retirer son application VPN qui collecte les donnes d'utilisateur de l'App Store, parce qu'elle violerait les standards d'Apple
 ::fleche::  Facebook tend dsormais la vrification des faits aux images et vidos afin damliorer la prcision de son modle dapprentissage automatique

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Au lieu de lutter contre les fake news les gants d'internet devraient lutter contre la pdophilie, la violence, la haine, etc.

Parce que "fake news" c'est un concept bancal...
Qui peut dire ce qui est vrai ou faux ?
Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette ambiance de guerre froide, avec les mchantes publications pay par des russes ?! (c'est ridicule cette histoire de "boohoo les mchants Russes")

Facebook n'est pas ultra neutre :
35 millions de dollars : le don faramineux du co-fondateur de Facebook  la campagne de Clinton



> Comme de nombreux entrepreneurs de la Silicon Valley, Dustin Moskovitz et sa femme Cari Tuna ont dcid de soutenir la candidate dmocrate. Leur contribution est la plus importante de cette campagne prsidentielle pour le camp dmocrate.


Bon aprs il n'y a peut tre pas de lien entre lui et Facebook mais on ne sait jamais...
Les chefs de Facebook taient plutt du ct dmocrate...

===
La propagande tait 1000 fois plus puissante du ct Hillary que du ct Trump.
Les publications pro Trump n'taient pas mis en avant.
C'est juste qu'il y avait un minimum de libert sur internet et les gens se sont partags ce qu'ils voulaient.
Trump remplissait des stades avec un drapeau, Hillary ne remplissait rien avec Madonna et Lady Gaga.
Hillary tait nul c'est pour a que Trump a gagn, il ne faut pas chercher des excuses plus loin.
De toute faon c'est fait, c'est fait.
Si les dmocrates veulent viter que Trump fasse 2 mandats qu'ils produisent un candidat potable. (Bernie Sanders tait mieux qu'Hillary)

===
Si le systme veut que les gens reviennent vers les mdias traditionnels, il suffit que les journalistes bossent rellement, soient un peu plus neutre et fassent moins de propagande.

----------


## macslan

@Ryu2000
bon a va avec ce lot de connerie 

dj il y a fake news et fake news et en politique souvent et l'on voit bien avec trump les faxe news ne sont pas fake mais juste  l'oppos de son point de vue.
Et souvent quand quelqu'un parle de propagande ou de chane / mission partial ben c'est souvent qu'il est dans le partie oppos ou a critique son partie et mme si ce qu'ils disent est vrai il va ral

----------

